# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #10



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> eating them


Well that explains it all. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No I have not. What makes them tastie???


Well, it depends on what you like. I like the chocolate on chocolate. They're little cupcakes, not fancy at all, with kind of droopy chocolate icing - just very .............. tasty! Best word I can come up with.

When we moved to GA, they didn't have them here, but they do now. Kid used to take them in their lunch boxes. Most kids took the vanilla ones - sort of tube-shaped with white cream inside.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

New recipe for Zucchini making chips Go to new topics Salt and pepper Zucchini chips by Rafiki.

Some one has to teach me how to post links.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, it depends on what you like. I like the chocolate on chocolate. They're little cupcakes, not fancy at all, with kind of droopy chocolate icing - just very .............. tasty! Best word I can come up with.
> 
> When we moved to GA, they didn't have them here, but they do now. Kid used to take them in their lunch boxes. Most kids took the vanilla ones - sort of tube-shaped with white cream inside.


Oh just what I need for my chocolate diet. You do know they say chocolate is good for the heart.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone listened to Fox News this morning? I was mopping my kichen floor with Fox on and I think that I heard them say that a government Under-Secretary in charge of buying weapons for the military , who is black, said the government is preparing for a race war (black vs white). Oh my gosh, I was thinking it would be Muslim vs Christian, but maybe this is the plan. I will be getting a carry permit.

Here is the webste like to the story:

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/08/22/dhs-employee-spends-spare-time-promoting-race-war-against-whites/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh just what I need for my chocolate diet. You do know they say chocolate is good for the heart.


But chocolate is toxic to dogs. My friend just had one of his dogs eat some chocolate and was concerned.

I don't like Conan, but this video is sure funny. The comedian is hilarious:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Has anyone listened to Fox News this morning? I was mopping my kichen floor with Fox on and I think that I heard them say that a government Under-Secretary in charge of buying weapons for the military , who is black, said the government is preparing for a race war (black vs white). Oh my gosh, I was thinking it would be Muslim vs Christian, but maybe this is the plan. I will be getting a carry permit.
> 
> Here is the webste like to the story:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/08/22/dhs-employee-spends-spare-time-promoting-race-war-against-whites/


Knit crazy
an other one of those Fables of Fox. Boy oh boy they sure are inventive and cuckoos like you believe that crap. DANAS.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> an other one of those Fables of Fox. Boy oh boy they sure are inventive and cuckoos like you believe that crap. DANAS.


Ladies (and I'm not talking about clueless huck), isn't interesting that the Huffington Post, the Atlantic Wire, and countless other sites/blogs as well as this persons facebook page also support what Fox News has reported. Now tell me, who's full of crap?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I absolutely love Madelinetosh colors. I have one WIP that I'm knitting with that yarn. I'm hoping to get it done this fall/winter.


Would love to see your project, what are you making? I love them too, the colours are so rich; the wool comes from South America but they are hand dyed in Texas. The downside is they cant keep up with demand so the backlog for delivery is about 8 months


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thats so nice of you to put Bump her kins Adver for her dance studio, wow she has pick up a lot of new dancers, and not just the two step kind either.


Here is hubby`s first try at a gadget to play all the instruments at once -


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> New recipe for Zucchini making chips Go to new topics Salt and pepper Zucchini chips by Rafiki.
> 
> Some one has to teach me how to post links.


up at the top of your screen, just under the tab headings is a little box with the address of where you are, if you click on it with your mouse it gets highlighted and then you can right click with your mouse and select copy and then right click and select paste when you get to your post here. This is with Mozilla, if your layout might be a little different but the clicks should be the same. Here is your link -

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-194554-1.html


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see your project, what are you making? I love them too, the colours are so rich; the wool comes from South America but they are hand dyed in Texas. The downside is they cant keep up with demand so the backlog for delivery is about 8 months


It's the Gnarled Oak Cardigan (Coastal Knits) in Madelinetosh Georgia O'Keefe colorway. I started it over a year ago and started out very frustrated as the gauge given and needle size was really off. So, I had to swatch too many times. But I like the sweater and yarn too much to give up completely.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

There was a post a couple of days ago - think it was on page 70+ - can't locate it now - but that's not important. It stated something relating to young people - their morals & such & asked what would be their position regarding their marriage. I have to ask "What marriage?" So many young people now don't get married - just live together - have children - I'm not labeling anyone - but read about this man - he's not too concerned about marriage & having children.

Orlando Shaw of Nashville, Tennessee has 22 cildren by 14 different women. He's 33 years old. He's fathered 2 football teams worth of kids. His children range from infants to 18 years old, which means he was a father at 15. He states women love him - but the unwed mothers are suing him for child support. He further states "I was young & ambitious & I love women. You can't knock a man for loving women." Yes, for sure, he most certainly was ambitious. If he can't/won't pay his court ordered child support payments, he might very well end up in jail.

Oh on another subject regarding the 3 "boys" who murdered the youung Australian man - last night's TV newscast stated 1 of the "boys" - the "boys" ages are 15, 16 & 17 - don't know which 1 it was & that makes no difference, irregardless, when he came to court because of the shooting he brought along his 15 year old pregnant girlfriend.

What a tragedy for our young people. Babies having babies. I pray for them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I expect we will soon see a campaign to limit the sale of flashlights. Teens killed a WWII veteran by beating him to death with a flashlight. There was a video as this occurred outside a commercial building, where he was dragged from his car and killed. A teen has been arrested. Here is the account.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/23/us/world-war-vet-beating-death


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> It's the Gnarled Oak Cardigan (Coastal Knits) in Madelinetosh Georgia O'Keefe colorway. I started it over a year ago and started out very frustrated as the gauge given and needle size was really off. So, I had to swatch too many times. But I like the sweater and yarn too much to give up completely.


It is annoying when the gauges are off but it will be a gorgeous sweater, the leaf motifs are beautiful, Hope you get to wear it this winter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OH ...Kay. You are off your rocker CB! That is one of the weirdest things I've seen in a while. :-o
> 
> Here's short link for anyone who couldn't open the original one posted.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/kvf6xp7


It sure was! Lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> But chocolate is toxic to dogs. My friend just had one of his dogs eat some chocolate and was concerned.
> 
> I don't like Conan, but this video is sure funny. The comedian is hilarious:
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I expect we will soon see a campaign to limit the sale of flashlights. Teens killed a WWII veteran by beating him to death with a flashlight. There was a video as this occurred outside a commercial building, where he was dragged from his car and killed. A teen has been arrested. Here is the account.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/23/us/world-war-vet-beating-death


I saw that . Tore my heart out. The world is getting so evil. That is how we know we are in the End of days. Just think during Tribulation the worst demons will be let out. I can't even imagine how they can be worst that now. Glad I am not going to be here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> But chocolate is toxic to dogs. My friend just had one of his dogs eat some chocolate and was concerned.
> 
> I don't like Conan, but this video is sure funny. The comedian is hilarious:
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here is hubby`s first try at a gadget to play all the instruments at once -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> up at the top of your screen, just under the tab headings is a little box with the address of where you are, if you click on it with your mouse it gets highlighted and then you can right click with your mouse and select copy and then right click and select paste when you get to your post here. This is with Mozilla, if your layout might be a little different but the clicks should be the same. Here is your link -
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-194554-1.html


thank you for helping a computer illiterate person. Will try it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> There was a post a couple of days ago - think it was on page 70+ - can't locate it now - but that's not important. It stated something relating to young people - their morals & such & asked what would be their position regarding their marriage. I have to ask "What marriage?" So many young people now don't get married - just live together - have children - I'm not labeling anyone - but read about this man - he's not too concerned about marriage & having children.
> 
> Orlando Shaw of Nashville, Tennessee has 22 cildren by 14 different women. He's 33 years old. He's fathered 2 football teams worth of kids. His children range from infants to 18 years old, which means he was a father at 15. He states women love him - but the unwed mothers are suing him for child support. He further states "I was young & ambitious & I love women. You can't knock a man for loving women." Yes, for sure, he most certainly was ambitious. If he can't/won't pay his court ordered child support payments, he might very well end up in jail.
> 
> ...


wow thanks for sharing. I just can't help but think of all the children he has left to fend for themselves as they grow up with out a father. And what is that 15 year old girl have tolook forward to at such a young age.and being a mother.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that . Tore my heart out. The world is getting so evil. That is how we know we are in the End of days. Just think during Tribulation the worst demons will be let out. I can't even imagine how they can be worst that now. Glad I am not going to be here.


and can you imagine yesterday a person said if the young man was hit with a baseball bat he would be alive. 
If someone wants to kill they can do it with any thing that is available. Not just guns.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> wow thanks for sharing. I just can't help but think of all the children he has left to fend for themselves as they grow up with out a father. And what is that 15 year old girl have tolook forward to at such a young age.and being a mother.


Yarn lady, I concur with you, what kind of future do these young people (really they're still babies in my mind-think back how very young we were at their ages) no hopes, no dreams, no productive future to look forward to, no high hopes for their next generation babies. I only hope my grandkids have a fulfilling future before them, an education, a job, a true family of their own. And again, let's pray for ALL our young people no matter who they are or where they are. Perhaps that's a job for we "old folks".


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy happy joy joy.

My Aunt Suzie left each of her nephews and nieces money to buy something that they wanted, but it was not to be used for bills it was to be used to buy something you really wanted that was not necessary, but you thought would be fun to have. 
Well I bought a tablet. Today neighbor set it up for me. So now I can play. I really didn't need it as I have desk top and lap top. But I loved playing with the ones in the store. No I did not buy and IPad. Everyone buy,s an IPad because everyone started and IPad craze. I have never been a fad have to have it because everyone else has one person. I brought a samsung, why because they are suing Apple for copying one of their programs to IPad. 
I have a new toy yeah and all because Aunt Suzie loved us and shared that with us. She was always my favorite Aunt. I would give it all back if I could have her back.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hey, Georgiegirl, who are you calling "old?" Better not be me 'cause I ain't! 


I do agree with you. Our country is leaning Liberal and Socialist and going downhill really fast. History teaches us we'll not survive as a society following those traits and beliefs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yarn lady, I concur with you, what kind of future do these young people (really they're still babies in my mind-think back how very young we were at their ages) no hopes, no dreams, no productive future to look forward to, no high hopes for their next generation babies. I only hope my grandkids have a fulfilling future before them, an education, a job, a true family of their own. And again, let's pray for ALL our young people no matter who they are or where they are. Perhaps that's a job for we "old folks".


Amen to that. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, who are you calling "old?" Better not be me 'cause I ain't!


that's because you never got pass the age to give up your toys. Ain't ya.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy happy joy joy.
> 
> My Aunt Suzie left each of her nephews and nieces money to buy something that they wanted, but it was not to be used for bills it was to be used to buy something you really wanted that was not necessary, but you thought would be fun to have.
> Well I bought a tablet. Today neighbor set it up for me. So now I can play. I really didn't need it as I have desk top and lap top. But I loved playing with the ones in the store. No I did not buy and IPad. Everyone buy,s an IPad because everyone started and IPad craze. I have never been a fad have to have it because everyone else has one person. I brought a samsung, why because they are suing Apple for copying one of their programs to IPad.
> I have a new toy yeah and all because Aunt Suzie loved us and shared that with us. She was always my favorite Aunt. I would give it all back if I could have her back.


Great! I'm happy for you and not surprised that you followed your Aunt's request to buy something you wanted and didn't need. Enjoy!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, who are you calling "old?" Better not be me 'cause I ain't!


Hey....back at ya' knitpresentgifts......wouldn't dream of calling you "old", that only applied to my fellow "old" folks.....but let it be known I'm the world's oldest living teenager.......& my DH will tell you in a heartbeat he's older than dirt. Isn't it great we can all interact together!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> that's because you never got pass the age to give up your toys. Ain't ya.


All my toys say 3+ so I'm still safe to use them un-supervised for awhile longer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hey....back at ya' knitpresentgifts......wouldn't dream of calling you "old", that only applied to my fellow "old" folks.....but let it be known I'm the world's oldest living teenager.......& my DH will tell you in a heartbeat he's older than dirt. Isn't it great we can all interact together!


Yes it is, and welcome to the fun group if I haven't officially welcomed you already.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> All my toys say 3+ so I'm still safe to use them un-supervised for awhile longer.


You're funny.......


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes it is, and welcome to the fun group if I haven't officially welcomed you already.


yes she is a fun group all by herself that one. So if you want a good day laughing just watch her post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes it is, and welcome to the fun group if I haven't officially welcomed you already.


Also notice the if I haven't proves second childhood.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes it is, and welcome to the fun group if I haven't officially welcomed you already.


Thanks for the welcome. I joined our KP last January, but only recently discovered this group - of nothing else, it's interesting.....& funny at times.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You don't think we are funny all the time? I can promise you that not one of us is sane. But then if you really want insane look out for the lefters.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I joined our KP last January, but only recently discovered this group - of nothing else, it's interesting.....& funny at times.


Also we tend to pop in and out so hope you feel free and don't think we are being unkind. Love having you here.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> TELL your Reps. to give the unemployed jobs and much will turn around. That is a sure bet. Oh wait, to Hell with the workers, all that counts is make our first black President look insufficient. We get it and get it loud and clear. Racists and Bigots at work and on my dime.


There are jobs out there. The unemployed are either unskilled for those jobs or they just don't want them.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You don't think we are funny all the time? I can promise you that not one of us is sane. But then if you really want insane look out for the lefters.


Okie dokie.......I'm kind-of glad there's a bit of seriousness to counteract the funny aspects. Hey, if you "knew" me, you'd know that I'm usually the "funny" 1 in a group. Can't tell you how many times when I worked in a "regular" office & answered the phones a customer would ask me: "Do you have a funny joke for me today". Ha - Ha! I was just a barrel of laughs. As it is I now work independently (not for a "company" as such) & customers still ask me for a joke. Don't ask me how I evolved into this "Funny Lady" - it just happened. Would rather be this way than some unfunny person.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You don't think we are funny all the time? I can promise you that not one of us is sane. But then if you really want insane look out for the lefters.


theyarnlady
Bingo!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> There are jobs out there. The unemployed are either unskilled for those jobs or they just don't want them.


soloweygirl
you may want to tell this to one of your co-horts. Her Kids are looking for employment.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Solowey, I agree with you about public humiliation working as a deterent. But I am concerened about Susan. She is getting rather blood thirsty, don't you think. She 's advocating horse whips.


I think these parents are doing their children a favor in the long run. The parents are the brave ones. It makes one wonder what kind of parenting Susan2000 is.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy happy joy joy.
> 
> My Aunt Suzie left each of her nephews and nieces money to buy something that they wanted, but it was not to be used for bills it was to be used to buy something you really wanted that was not necessary, but you thought would be fun to have.
> Well I bought a tablet. Today neighbor set it up for me. So now I can play. I really didn't need it as I have desk top and lap top. But I loved playing with the ones in the store. No I did not buy and IPad. Everyone buy,s an IPad because everyone started and IPad craze. I have never been a fad have to have it because everyone else has one person. I brought a samsung, why because they are suing Apple for copying one of their programs to IPad.
> I have a new toy yeah and all because Aunt Suzie loved us and shared that with us. She was always my favorite Aunt. I would give it all back if I could have her back.


That's so nice Yarnie. Buying something new is always fun. I am happy for you. P.S. I bought some yarn today. I sure didn't need it right now, but it was 40% off at Joann's with free shipping, and I didn't even have to leave my house. I am getting tired of cooking down tomatoes. Yuck, I need a break from canning.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> There must be conversation in the home in order to teach these things. I was shocked at the number of six-year olds, first graders, who could not speak in complete sentences. They couldn't converse - by that I mean have a flowing back-and-forth two-way talk. If you asked a question, they would give you an answer, but it might not be related to the question. I could hardly believe it. They'd had very little experience with conversation, listening, or discipline.


As these children grow up and venture into the real world, who will be hiring them? What company, large or small, technical or service oriented, would hire someone that can't communicate with another person? It is truly sad. This is the main reason companies are hiring from outside the US.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> None is so blind as those who WILL NOT see!!


Amen and sad part they like it. :shock:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> There are jobs out there. The unemployed are either unskilled for those jobs or they just don't want them.


You are right Solowey. Maybe Huck should tell her pal BO to give people jobs, after all he's the president. Oh wait, he'd rather have Obamacare which is turning almost all new jobs to part-time positions. People are losing their jobs because of him. The Republicans don't need to defund Obamacare. It is crumbling of its own weight. Soon, BO will need to come on bended knee to them to ask for a delay. I say, do it, but extract something big from him to do it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You have been talking about Valerie Jarrett being the puppet master. She played an important part in the take down of Bin laden. The Navy Seals were ready at least three times to raid the compound, and Valerie Jarrett told Obama to tell the seals to stand down. The fourth time, they were actually on their way before Obama was told, so it was to late to call them off. Here are two links,
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2012/07/29/obama-canceled-bin-laden-kill-raid-three-times-valerie-jarrett/
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2191021/EXCLUSIVE-Obama-cancelled-missions-kill-bin-Laden-THREE-TIMES-getting-cold-feet--Hillary-Clinton-stepped-claims-explosive-new-book.html


I think the title of the book is perfect. I'm not surprised by Jarrett's role. Glen Beck did a good job of explaining who is who in the administration early on in Obama's first term.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> The ideas being tossed around today in this rightie thread have little to do with the precepts of Christianity and everything to do with general insanity. Putting disobedient children in public stocks and making them stand in public with signs proclaiming their misdeeds have been suggested by this fine Christian ladies. Seems like they MUST be kidding, but unfortunately I don't believe they are.


At least these mothers care about their children and what they become. A little humiliation will NOT hurt the kids one bit. A lifetime of no discipline will destroy them. It's too bad you can't see the difference.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like it slimey. lol Really I do. When I have enough I will try to grill it . Ruk says it is good that way.


I never had okra. What does it taste like? Is it a strong taste or mild?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You don't think we are funny all the time? I can promise you that not one of us is sane. But then if you really want insane look out for the lefters.


I so love when someone responsed to my quote without fully reading quote.

Last sentence would be a good start.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bingo


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A different view of the school clerk. I had tears in my eyes when I watched the video.
> 
> Woman Who Stopped Potential School Shooter Should be Fired!
> 
> http://politicaloutcast.com/2013/08/woman-stopped-potential-school-shooter-fired/


tried to get it open but wouldn't I will try agin later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen and sad part they like it. :shock:


double Amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Try this one.
> 
> Woman Who Stopped Potential School Shooter Should be Fired!
> 
> ...


Thanks I got it. She really is a lady after God's own heart isn't she.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thats so nice of you to put Bump her kins Adver for her dance studio, wow she has pick up a lot of new dancers, and not just the two step kind either.


I'm greatly concerned about all the new dancers and the imminent affect they will have on the potential earthquakes for the vicinity. I believe this movement of the earth will have more impact than mere fragging. (Fracking ?) I will definitely require more copious amounts of ice cream to relieve the new stress from this horror. OMG how can I drive the get-a-way vehicle with the ground moving and shaking in this manner? Where's my spoon???????


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You are right Solowey. Maybe Huck should tell her pal BO to give people jobs, after all he's the president. Oh wait, he'd rather have Obamacare which is turning almost all new jobs to part-time positions. People are losing their jobs because of him. The Republicans don't need to defund Obamacare. It is crumbling of its own weight. Soon, BO will need to come on bended knee to them to ask for a delay. I say, do it, but extract something big from him to do it.


The campaign to get the young people signed up for Obamacare is all telling. They would do it if it was a good thing. I also think that Obamacare is going to fall apart on its own, the signs are there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama is a racist.


Seems that way, doesn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Has anyone listened to Fox News this morning? I was mopping my kichen floor with Fox on and I think that I heard them say that a government Under-Secretary in charge of buying weapons for the military , who is black, said the government is preparing for a race war (black vs white). Oh my gosh, I was thinking it would be Muslim vs Christian, but maybe this is the plan. I will be getting a carry permit.
> 
> Here is the webste like to the story:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/08/22/dhs-employee-spends-spare-time-promoting-race-war-against-whites/


Unbelievable, isn't it? Oh - no it's not - this is the obama administration.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> But chocolate is toxic to dogs. My friend just had one of his dogs eat some chocolate and was concerned.
> 
> I don't like Conan, but this video is sure funny. The comedian is hilarious:
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> an other one of those Fables of Fox. Boy oh boy they sure are inventive and cuckoos like you believe that crap. DANAS.


Knit crazy,

I saw this - looked up website on FB. You'd have to google, though because I can't remember the name of the website.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> an other one of those Fables of Fox. Boy oh boy they sure are inventive and cuckoos like you believe that crap. DANAS.


Knit crazy,

I saw this - looked up website on FB. You'd have to google, though because I can't remember the name of the website. He words for Homeland Security!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies (and I'm not talking about clueless huck), isn't interesting that the Huffington Post, the Atlantic Wire, and countless other sites/blogs as well as this persons facebook page also support what Fox News has reported. Now tell me, who's full of crap?


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> There was a post a couple of days ago - think it was on page 70+ - can't locate it now - but that's not important. It stated something relating to young people - their morals & such & asked what would be their position regarding their marriage. I have to ask "What marriage?" So many young people now don't get married - just live together - have children - I'm not labeling anyone - but read about this man - he's not too concerned about marriage & having children.
> 
> Orlando Shaw of Nashville, Tennessee has 22 cildren by 14 different women. He's 33 years old. He's fathered 2 football teams worth of kids. His children range from infants to 18 years old, which means he was a father at 15. He states women love him - but the unwed mothers are suing him for child support. He further states "I was young & ambitious & I love women. You can't knock a man for loving women." Yes, for sure, he most certainly was ambitious. If he can't/won't pay his court ordered child support payments, he might very well end up in jail.
> 
> ...


Sad. How can one person be so irresponsible?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sure was! Lol


I'm speechless!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy happy joy joy.
> 
> My Aunt Suzie left each of her nephews and nieces money to buy something that they wanted, but it was not to be used for bills it was to be used to buy something you really wanted that was not necessary, but you thought would be fun to have.
> Well I bought a tablet. Today neighbor set it up for me. So now I can play. I really didn't need it as I have desk top and lap top. But I loved playing with the ones in the store. No I did not buy and IPad. Everyone buy,s an IPad because everyone started and IPad craze. I have never been a fad have to have it because everyone else has one person. I brought a samsung, why because they are suing Apple for copying one of their programs to IPad.
> I have a new toy yeah and all because Aunt Suzie loved us and shared that with us. She was always my favorite Aunt. I would give it all back if I could have her back.


What can you play on it? Does it have games? I know, I should look it up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Obamacare Provision: Mandatory Home Inspections
> 
> An unknown provision of Obamacare. I wonder what the next surprise will be?
> 
> http://politicaloutcast.com/2013/08/obamacare-provision-mandatory-home-inspections/


I read about this. Outrageous.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I never had okra. What does it taste like? Is it a strong taste or mild?


I never ate fresh okra 'till I moved from California to Tennessee. In the 40's & 50's in California I ate Campbell's condensed soup. One variety had small, sliced "thingies" floating in the soup - never knew what those "thingies" were 'till I moved to TN.....they were okra. Okra tastes quite yummy if you slice thin, roll the round slices in egg batter, coat with corn meal & fry. Delicious - at least to my palate.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I never had okra. What does it taste like? Is it a strong taste or mild?


It reminds me of a sweet pepper or corn a little. It's mild, not hot or spicy. It has a little crunch in the cooked tomatoes. Maybe the texture is what I like. Try it with tomatoes, we love it, and if you add corn and some cooked elbow macaroni, it is a great side with meat or a good vegetarian meal.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sad. How can one person be so irresponsible?


Well, as he says..he LOVES women & they love him...I guess so! It's not just one person who's irresponsible...it's the 14 women also - guess that makes 15 irresponsible people, doesn' it? It takes 2 to tango.......he didn't make those 22 children all on his own.......


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OH ...Kay. You are off your rocker CB! That is one of the weirdest things I've seen in a while. :-o
> 
> Here's short link for anyone who couldn't open the original one posted.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/kvf6xp7


This did not connect for me! This Ipad has been messing up!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You don't think we are funny all the time? I can promise you that not one of us is sane. But then if you really want insane look out for the lefters.


 :thumbup: Now Yarnie, we _can_ be serious and discuss important issues and opinions. Yet when a looney tune chimes in watch out for flying feathers and muck!

P.S. We do clean-up rather well, Georgiegirl.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> There are jobs out there. The unemployed are either unskilled for those jobs or they just don't want them.


So true. There are hundreds of employers who want and need to hire skilled workers but no one is qualified. Those who have skills can find work eventually, but the minimum wages jobs are scooped up by the skilled and those who wish to work until they find a fit for a higher paying job.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Obamacare Provision: Mandatory Home Inspections
> 
> An unknown provision of Obamacare. I wonder what the next surprise will be?
> 
> http://politicaloutcast.com/2013/08/obamacare-provision-mandatory-home-inspections/


joeysomma

"unknown" is the key word here. As unknown as voter fraud.
All things which do not exist. Next you will tell us that the Obama Administration will inspect our Toilets. Are you people all there? Did some Coconuts land your heads while harvesting Macademias? You folks need to go to the rubber room.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> 
> "unknown" is the key word here. As unknown as voter fraud.
> All things which do not exist. Next you will tell us that the Obama Administration will inspect our Toilets. Are you people all there? Did some Coconuts land your heads while harvesting Macademias? You folks need to go to the rubber room.


About as unknown as "uninsured". Go away. You're blind, not "all there", and therefore stupid, blind, and, in all honesty, not welcome here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

:XD: Can someone help me up? I'm too doubled over laughing about _who_ is the perfect fit for a rubber room.

Hint: "unknowing" is the key word to describe her. :XD:

Oh, man, that is funny ....   

Georgiegirl - please do not be frightened by the looneytoon. She writes posts that are completely nonsensical always with insults, hate and anger thrown in for measure. Trust me, she is not one of us! Just ignore her as we do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway - I forgot to mention I made your zuc bread using 1 cup of sugar and 1 cup sugar substitute. We thought it was delicious and don't believe to was too sweet. I usually like to cut sugar when I can. I may try again soon with 1/2 cup of each and see what we think.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sad. How can one person be so irresponsible?


According to the libs, isn't indiscriminate sex one of the 'rights' to which they are accorded? After all, it's a natural act.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/22/federal-judge-calls-administrations-claim-laughable-distorted-worthless-82047 oops!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I hope everyone saw Fox news at five. 80 year old veteran who severd in World War II was beaten to death last night in a parking lot while waiting for a friend to pick him up. His name was Shorty (nick name)in the state of Washington. No bats no guns just beaten about the head. By two black teenages with records before this crime. Just to rob him. He died this morning. Now Mr. President where is your outrage for this man who serve his country when in his teens. For cry'n out load. He was 80 years old.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/22/federal-judge-calls-administrations-claim-laughable-distorted-worthless-82047 oops!


that is what this country gets from a President who has done nothing but allow every crime he can be committed on his watch.

Did you read about the black republicans wanting to start impeachment???? right by first article .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Has anyone listened to Fox News this morning? I was mopping my kichen floor with Fox on and I think that I heard them say that a government Under-Secretary in charge of buying weapons for the military , who is black, said the government is preparing for a race war (black vs white). Oh my gosh, I was thinking it would be Muslim vs Christian, but maybe this is the plan. I will be getting a carry permit.
> 
> Here is the webste like to the story:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/08/22/dhs-employee-spends-spare-time-promoting-race-war-against-whites/


How does someone like that get past the security clearance needed to work at Homeland Security? Many companies require psych testing as a condition of offerring employment, is that a goverment requirement too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy happy joy joy.
> 
> My Aunt Suzie left each of her nephews and nieces money to buy something that they wanted, but it was not to be used for bills it was to be used to buy something you really wanted that was not necessary, but you thought would be fun to have.
> Well I bought a tablet. Today neighbor set it up for me. So now I can play. I really didn't need it as I have desk top and lap top. But I loved playing with the ones in the store. No I did not buy and IPad. Everyone buy,s an IPad because everyone started and IPad craze. I have never been a fad have to have it because everyone else has one person. I brought a samsung, why because they are suing Apple for copying one of their programs to IPad.
> I have a new toy yeah and all because Aunt Suzie loved us and shared that with us. She was always my favorite Aunt. I would give it all back if I could have her back.


That's a wonderful gift Yarnie, you can remember Aunt Suzie every time you use it. Have lots of fun learning to use it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> That's so nice Yarnie. Buying something new is always fun. I am happy for you. P.S. I bought some yarn today. I sure didn't need it right now, but it was 40% off at Joann's with free shipping, and I didn't even have to leave my house. I am getting tired of cooking down tomatoes. Yuck, I need a break from canning.


Nice to treat yourself, have you got a project in mind or adding to your stash?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> At least these mothers care about their children and what they become. A little humiliation will NOT hurt the kids one bit. A lifetime of no discipline will destroy them. It's too bad you can't see the difference.


Wasn't there a judge in New York who sentenced a woman who drove on the sidewalk to stand on the street corner with a sign saying she was a careless, bad driver? Some adults and teenagers would definitely benefit from a little embarrasment


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How does someone like that get past the security clearance needed to work at Homeland Security? Many companies require psych testing as a condition of offerring employment, is that a goverment requirement too?


easy just let the goverment they can do anything.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> A different view of the school clerk. I had tears in my eyes when I watched the video.
> 
> Woman Who Stopped Potential School Shooter Should be Fired!
> 
> http://politicaloutcast.com/2013/08/woman-stopped-potential-school-shooter-fired/


That should certainly make people stop and think, but it probably won't change the laws


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I so love when someone responsed to my quote without fully reading quote.
> 
> Last sentence would be a good start.


Yarnie I guess Huck would rather call herself insane than just clueless


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/22/federal-judge-calls-administrations-claim-laughable-distorted-worthless-82047 oops!


businesses and non-profits that deal with children, seniors, disabled or are in positions of trust have to have criminal record and credit checks done here


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hope everyone saw Fox news at five. 80 year old veteran who severd in World War II was beaten to death last night in a parking lot while waiting for a friend to pick him up. His name was Shorty (nick name)in the state of Washington. No bats no guns just beaten about the head. By two black teenages with records before this crime. Just to rob him. He died this morning. Now Mr. President where is your outrage for this man who serve his country when in his teens. For cry'n out load. He was 80 years old.


Well, you're almost there. I've sensed for the past day or two that the righties in this thread have been itching to discuss black on white crime but haven't dared to bring it up for fear--heaven forbid!--of sounding like racists.
Why try to hide it? It's painfully apparent that those hand-knit shawls and sweaters are hiding more than one white sheet. Go on. Let's hear all about how you need to protect yourselves against those out-of-control "********" by stocking up on guns and ammo, and all the legislation a la Jim Crow needed to protect your lily-white skins. 
Fear is the flip side of racism, and you righties now appear to be shaking in your boots. My sympathies. In your own minds at least you're beginning to understand what African-Americans have had to live with for centuries--the absolute horror of feeling targeted because of the color of one's skin.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> easy just let the goverment they can do anything.


I was just going to say the same thing. Anything that is wrong is ok now. Forget laws and rules.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, you're almost there. I've sensed for the past day or two that the righties in this thread have been itching to discuss black on white crime but haven't dared to bring it up for fear--heaven forbid!--of sounding like racists.
> Why try to hide it? It's painfully apparent that those hand-knit shawls and sweaters are hiding more than one white sheet. Go on. Let's hear all about how you need to protect yourselves against those out-of-control "********" by stocking up on guns and ammo, and all the legislation a la Jim Crow needed to protect your lily-white skins.
> Fear is the flip side of racism, and you righties now appear to be shaking in your boots. My sympathies. In your own minds at least you're beginning to understand what African-Americans have had to live with for centuries--the absolute horror of feeling targeted because of the color of one's skin.


We don't care what you sense because you have none .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hope everyone saw Fox news at five. 80 year old veteran who severd in World War II was beaten to death last night in a parking lot while waiting for a friend to pick him up. His name was Shorty (nick name)in the state of Washington. No bats no guns just beaten about the head. By two black teenages with records before this crime. Just to rob him. He died this morning. Now Mr. President where is your outrage for this man who serve his country when in his teens. For cry'n out load. He was 80 years old.


I think he was older than that. A shame just a shame the way he was murdered.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Traits of ??????? include attacking an opponents character, name-calling, sweeping generalizations, no proof of arguments, viewing the opposition as evil, arguing through intimidation, using slogans or buzzwords, assuming moral superiority
> 
> Who is described? Anyone you know?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, you're almost there. I've sensed for the past day or two that the righties in this thread have been itching to discuss black on white crime but haven't dared to bring it up for fear--heaven forbid!--of sounding like racists.
> Why try to hide it? It's painfully apparent that those hand-knit shawls and sweaters are hiding more than one white sheet. Go on. Let's hear all about how you need to protect yourselves against those out-of-control "********" by stocking up on guns and ammo, and all the legislation a la Jim Crow needed to protect your lily-white skins.
> Fear is the flip side of racism, and you righties now appear to be shaking in your boots. My sympathies. In your own minds at least you're beginning to understand what African-Americans have had to live with for centuries--the absolute horror of feeling targeted because of the color of one's skin.


susanmos2000
Oh sure, only people of color are violent in the eyes of the racists. Read about the 42 year old white guy and 67 year old white woman in Las Vegas who planned to kill Cops in a very monstrous way? They both fall into the category of those you describe, shaking in their boots about an imginary terrible government being in the works. They belong to a whole group of Idiots and ALL OF THEM WHITE.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think he was older than that. A shame just a shame the way he was murdered.


Country Bumpkins
since the Republicans make every effort to deprive a large segment of our Society of a good education and others of jobs, we will see an increase in crime. Republicans are designing a criminal Society. We must deprive THEM of jobs in order to prevent that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> About as unknown as "uninsured". Go away. You're blind, not "all there", and therefore stupid, blind, and, in all honesty, not welcome here.


I agree Thumper. Huck may get the first round of visits. It's in Obamacare for a reason. Doing home health visits is a regular part of healthcare in the UK. Imagine how many elderly people live in homes that are marginally clean and healthy. The government will step in and force them into nursing homes. Imagine the people who take painkilling drugs. The home health nurses will take their meds away. Imagine the parents with one to many pregnancies. The home health nurses could recommend taking some away if you don't have an abortion. Then, if there is an emergency l, the Obamacare changes will provide a precedent for enterprise g your home to check on you and decide you have too much food and meds and guns and remove them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, you're almost there. I've sensed for the past day or two that the righties in this thread have been itching to discuss black on white crime but haven't dared to bring it up for fear--heaven forbid!--of sounding like racists.
> Why try to hide it? It's painfully apparent that those hand-knit shawls and sweaters are hiding more than one white sheet. Go on. Let's hear all about how you need to protect yourselves against those out-of-control "********" by stocking up on guns and ammo, and all the legislation a la Jim Crow needed to protect your lily-white skins.
> Fear is the flip side of racism, and you righties now appear to be shaking in your boots. My sympathies. In your own minds at least you're beginning to understand what African-Americans have had to live with for centuries--the absolute horror of feeling targeted because of the color of one's skin.


Do please tell it to the gentelmans family who was killed please Oh and by the way unlike the bat story you came up with this man was beaten with fists . Go buy yourself a bat lady and use it on your head. It may just may knock some sense into your brain


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry ladies but when on idot post I just have to say something.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Traits of ??????? include attacking an opponents character, name-calling, sweeping generalizations, no proof of arguments, viewing the opposition as evil, arguing through intimidation, using slogans or buzzwords, assuming moral superiority
> 
> Who is described? Anyone you know?


Oh oh I know but am not telling anyone until they have a chance to answer it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, you're almost there. I've sensed for the past day or two that the righties in this thread have been itching to discuss black on white crime but haven't dared to bring it up for fear--heaven forbid!--of sounding like racists.
> Why try to hide it? It's painfully apparent that those hand-knit shawls and sweaters are hiding more than one white sheet. Go on. Let's hear all about how you need to protect yourselves against those out-of-control "********" by stocking up on guns and ammo, and all the legislation a la Jim Crow needed to protect your lily-white skins.
> Fear is the flip side of racism, and you righties now appear to be shaking in your boots. My sympathies. In your own minds at least you're beginning to understand what African-Americans have had to live with for centuries--the absolute horror of feeling targeted because of the color of one's skin.


Gud velsigne deg


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway - I forgot to mention I made your zuc bread using 1 cup of sugar and 1 cup sugar substitute. We thought it was delicious and don't believe to was too sweet. I usually like to cut sugar when I can. I may try again soon with 1/2 cup of each and see what we think.


It may be OK but I have a problem with sugar substitutes as my kidneys don't like them. My GD has the same problem. Therefore, I never use them. If you want to know about them then google artificial sweeteners & you will be shocked what they can do to you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry ladies but when on idot post I just have to say something.


Yarnie she isn't an idiot; she isn't even human. She is a racist robot. It gets no attention at home (no husband) and no attention when posting in the Liberal threads, so it posts here with the hope somebody will listen and care.

It is a complete sicko who believes in horse-whipping its child into submission.

The more it posts the more I understand it is a low-information voter, an African American and an angry it who toes the Dem party line. It is the very definition of a racist and voted for a black man to be President (who claims only his black heritage) for no other reason than it believes Obama is a black man. That is the very definition of a racist; actions based on nothing other than a person's race.

Any questions?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie she isn't an idiot; she isn't even human. She is a racist robot. It gets no attention at home (no husband) and no attention when posting in the Liberal threads, so it posts here with the hope somebody will listen and care.
> 
> It is a complete sicko who believes in horse-whipping its child into submission.
> 
> Any questions?


no I think you answered it pretty well. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, as he says..he LOVES women & they love him...I guess so! It's not just one person who's irresponsible...it's the 14 women also - guess that makes 15 irresponsible people, doesn' it? It takes 2 to tango.......he didn't make those 22 children all on his own.......


You've got that right. And that's even worse! How can 15 people be so irresponsible! And those poor kids.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> no I think you answered it pretty well. :thumbup:


 but I answered 'you' not 'it.' I don't respond to 'it.'

Nobody does .... :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janie sorry to hear that about you and sub sugar. I like the new one stavia it is made from plants, not chemicals.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is an amazing, rousing, hilarious speech by a Georgia Tech sophomore to welcome the incoming freshman class. I love this - have watched it every day to motivate myself!!

It's been on Fox a lot this week, so you may have seen it.

Sorry - the link doesn't link - you'll have to cut and paste to your browser.

http://tinyurl.com/lu2jcso


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hope everyone saw Fox news at five. 80 year old veteran who severd in World War II was beaten to death last night in a parking lot while waiting for a friend to pick him up. His name was Shorty (nick name)in the state of Washington. No bats no guns just beaten about the head. By two black teenages with records before this crime. Just to rob him. He died this morning. Now Mr. President where is your outrage for this man who serve his country when in his teens. For cry'n out load. He was 80 years old.


"Sorry, the president is campaigning today. Try again later."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hope everyone saw Fox news at five. 80 year old veteran who severd in World War II was beaten to death last night in a parking lot while waiting for a friend to pick him up. His name was Shorty (nick name)in the state of Washington. No bats no guns just beaten about the head. By two black teenages with records before this crime. Just to rob him. He died this morning. Now Mr. President where is your outrage for this man who serve his country when in his teens. For cry'n out load. He was 80 years old.


"Sorry, the president is campaigning today. Try again later."


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gud velsigne deg


What you saying???????????????? No speaka da lingo???????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> that is what this country gets from a President who has done nothing but allow every crime he can be committed on his watch.
> 
> Did you read about the black republicans wanting to start impeachment???? right by first article .


Good for them! Any Republican who tries to unfund o-care or impeach obama will get my vote. I said a few years ago that I was just waiting for him to commit an impeachable act. They say they have to commit "high crimes and misdemeanors." I say, "Done."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> but I answered 'you' not 'it.' I don't respond to 'it.'
> 
> Nobody does .... :-D


except me I just had to. When someone is that thoughtless to think that it is o.k. to mention the other side. That sweet man serve our country in his teens. If it had been white boys I would have felt the same way. It was just awful to me to think that he was so hurt by a couple of thugs. This is what i feel when Obama, and all those so called leaders of civil rights don't help these young men to better themselves to lead them instead of sitting on their fat behinds and pick and choose but ignore the youths who need direction.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Traits of ??????? include attacking an opponents character, name-calling, sweeping generalizations, no proof of arguments, viewing the opposition as evil, arguing through intimidation, using slogans or buzzwords, assuming moral superiority
> 
> Who is described? Anyone you know?


No one I would acknowledge.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> "Sorry, the president is campaigning today. Try again later."


ha ha . good one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is a little chat room tonight - with at least three of us online right now! Hi, ladies!! You're up late. Maybe not - I think you're in the Central Time Zone, aren't you Yarnie? And Georgiegirl? Are you there, too? I'm in Eastern. It's a little past 11:00 at my house.

Oh - KPG, too! Hey, there!


Well now, wasn't that time zone stuff a little bit of nothing important. Anyway, it's nice to be with you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janie sorry to hear that about you and sub sugar. I like the new one stavia it is made from plants, not chemicals.


I'm afraid to even try as that last bad kidney infection put me into bed for weeks--remember as I was only up a very few hours daily & hurt like the devil most of the time. I barely responded on KP.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is an amazing, rousing, hilarious speech by a Georgia Tech sophomore to welcome the incoming freshman class. I love this - have watched it every day to motivate myself!!
> 
> It's been on Fox a lot this week, so you may have seen it.
> 
> ...


 Saw it yesterday on Fox. Loved it! Link worked. :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Saw it yesterday on Fox. Loved it! Link worked. :XD:


Yes, I saw this on news what a great speech!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It may be OK but I have a problem with sugar substitutes as my kidneys don't like them. My GD has the same problem. Therefore, I never use them. If you want to know about them then google artificial sweeteners & you will be shocked what they can do to you!


I'm trying to get off splenda, but I like sweet. Sugar isn't good either. Guess I'll just have to go with less sweet altogether.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Found a few cute pictures.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am sad to say I use both Equal and Sweet and Low. Got off sugar as a sweetner years ago for tea and coffee. I use one of each in my tea. It is very sweet Bonnie with the combo.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> This is a little chat room tonight - with at least three of us online right now! Hi, ladies!! You're up late. Maybe not - I think you're in the Central Time Zone, aren't you Yarnie? And Georgiegirl? Are you there, too? I'm in Eastern. It's a little past 11:00 at my house.
> 
> Well now, wasn't that a little bit of nothing important. Anyway, it's nice to be with you!


Georgiegirl reporting in...yes I'm here in the Eastern time zone....about 30 minutes from Central zone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Found a few cute pictures.


Oh I see a few of the gang on there. Who do you think they may be???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> What you saying???????????????? No speaka da lingo???????


Same here!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I saw this on news what a great speech!


I thought so, too. Two of my 3 kids went to GT, so I was very interested. I think Tech owes the guy - great recruiter for the college!

My grandson, who's 12 and wants to go to GT like his dad did, loved this - had it memorized by the time they left our house tonight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Found a few cute pictures.


These are great!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I see a few of the gang on there. Who do you think they may be???


You are the reporter so you report. Go back as I put 2 more pictures on there as I'm slow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm trying to get off splenda, but I like sweet. Sugar isn't good either. Guess I'll just have to go with less sweet altogether.


Oh I can't just give sugar up completely. Bon you could not eat your cakes you mention if you did. ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sad to say I use both Equal and Sweet and Low. Got off sugar as a sweetner years ago for tea and coffee. I use one of each in my tea. It is very sweet Bonnie with the combo.


I'll bet it is! I like Splenda a lot, and I've read it's safe. But I use it four times a day. Seems like a lot. I read an article by a woman who uses it for everything. The article was talking about its safety. Sometimes I think everything we eat will hurt us!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sad to say I use both Equal and Sweet and Low. Got off sugar as a sweetner years ago for tea and coffee. I use one of each in my tea. It is very sweet Bonnie with the combo.


My kidney specialist says people are killing their kidneys with artificial sweeteners. The kidneys goes on the diabetics but the artificial sweeteners just rush the process.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Georgiegirl reporting in...yes I'm here in the Eastern time zone....about 30 minutes from Central zone.


It's almost 10:30 here, will have to be going so as I do need my beauty rest and believe me I do need it the rest I mean. 
what did you think I meant :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's almost 10:30 here, will have to be going so as I do need my beauty rest and believe me I do need it the rest I mean.
> what did you think I meant :roll:


Sweet dreams Yarnie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

One last joke the I'm off to bed! Goodnight!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My kidney specialist says people are killing their kidneys with artificial sweeteners. The kidneys goes on the diabetics but the artificial sweeteners just rush the process.


even stavia? I thought because it was plant base it was o.k.?
I might as well go back to natural sugar.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Georgiegirl reporting in...yes I'm here in the Eastern time zone....about 30 minutes from Central zone.


Oh - you're up late, too. My daughter lived in Chattanooga for a while - love that place. Your town's nice, too - we've gone there for a band contest and my grandsons go there a lot for soccer tournaments. You live in a pretty state.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I can't just give sugar up completely. Bon you could not eat your cakes you mention if you did. ;-)


I could never give it up completely. I have a sweet tooth AND a salty tooth. I love it all. And now - it's loving me, too - and I can tell because it's hanging around my hips all the time!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My kidney specialist says people are killing their kidneys with artificial sweeteners. The kidneys goes on the diabetics but the artificial sweeteners just rush the process.


I'm going to have to cut back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> One last joke the I'm off to bed! Goodnight!


Thanks, jane - nice to go to sleep with a happy thought! Sweet dreams.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> One last joke the I'm off to bed! Goodnight!


slapping my knees on that one. you are getting really good at posting lady.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm afraid to even try as that last bad kidney infection put me into bed for weeks--remember as I was only up a very few hours daily & hurt like the devil most of the time. I barely responded on KP.


I remember that. Seems like it was hard to get rid of, too. They are miserable. That's a very good reason to steer clear of artificial sweeteners.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

See you all tomorrow God willing till then Have a good nights sleep and don't turn over and roll out of bed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You've got that right. And that's even worse! How can 15 people be so irresponsible! And those poor kids.[/quo
> 
> That explains some of the disfunctional families. Your right, those poor kids have a lot working against them. Can only pray that they have other positive influences in their life. If child welfare was truly concerned about the welfare of the kids, they would remove them and let them be adopted


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's almost 10:30 here, will have to be going so as I do need my beauty rest and believe me I do need it the rest I mean.
> what did you think I meant :roll:


Everyone knows you meant the rest. Sleep well.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - you're up late, too. My daughter lived in Chattanooga for a while - love that place. Your town's nice, too - we've gone there for a band contest and my grandsons go there a lot for soccer tournaments. You live in a pretty state.


Yes, Tennessee is beautiful. I love it here. My grandkids play soccer, in fact they went to a Tennessee Lady Vols soccer game tonight at the university soccer center. This summer they both - she 7 & he 10 - attended the university soccer camp taught by the university players.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> See you all tomorrow God willing till then Have a good nights sleep and don't turn over and roll out of bed.


What? Yarnie? I thought you went to bed!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, Tennessee is beautiful. I love it here. My grandkids play soccer, in fact they went to a Tennessee Lady Vols soccer game tonight at the university soccer center. This summer they both - she 7 & he 10 - attended the university soccer camp taught by the university players.


Ours are big into soccer, too. The two who live near Chattanooga (but actually IN Georgia) are 13. I thought they might have crossed paths - or soccer fields - with yours, but the ages are off. We're big into soccer - starts soon!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, Tennessee is beautiful. I love it here. My grandkids play soccer, in fact they went to a Tennessee Lady Vols soccer game tonight at the university soccer center. This summer they both - she 7 & he 10 - attended the university soccer camp taught by the university players.


I have no idea why this posted twice. Sorry about that.

Ours are big into soccer, too. The two who live near Chattanooga (but actually IN Georgia) are 13. I thought they might have crossed paths - or soccer fields - with yours, but the ages are off. We're big into soccer - starts soon!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> except me I just had to. When someone is that thoughtless to think that it is o.k. to mention the other side. That sweet man serve our country in his teens. If it had been white boys I would have felt the same way. It was just awful to me to think that he was so hurt by a couple of thugs. This is what i feel when Obama, and all those so called leaders of civil rights don't help these young men to better themselves to lead them instead of sitting on their fat behinds and pick and choose but ignore the youths who need direction.


I agree Yarnie - they should be concerned about all violence, especially when it is done against children and elderly. Much of it here is gang related and bystanders are caught up in the violence because they don't care who else gets hurt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This is a little chat room tonight - with at least three of us online right now! Hi, ladies!! You're up late. Maybe not - I think you're in the Central Time Zone, aren't you Yarnie? And Georgiegirl? Are you there, too? I'm in Eastern. It's a little past 11:00 at my house.
> 
> Oh - KPG, too! Hey, there!
> 
> Well now, wasn't that time zone stuff a little bit of nothing important. Anyway, it's nice to be with you!


I'm on Pacific time so it isn't even 9 pm here yet


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > You've got that right. And that's even worse! How can 15 people be so irresponsible! And those poor kids.[/quo
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sad to say I use both Equal and Sweet and Low. Got off sugar as a sweetner years ago for tea and coffee. I use one of each in my tea. It is very sweet Bonnie with the combo.


I like my coffee and tea black without sweetner; can't remember the last time we bought sugar


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm on Pacific time so it isn't even 9 pm here yet


Hi, WCK - you must be wide awake - prime time at your house.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

KC here is another recipe we need to try. Looks good.Candied Jalapenos
*Makes approximately 6 half pint jars


3 pounds of whole jalapenos equals out to about 8 cups of sliced peppers.
Ingredients

3 pounds fresh jalapenos, washed (about 8 cups sliced)
2 cups apple cider vinegar
6 cups granulated sugar
½ teaspoon turmeric
½ teaspoon celery seed
3 garlic cloves, chopped
1 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper

Instructions


Make sure to wear protective gloves when cutting off the stems and slicing the hot peppers!
1. *Hint - Wear gloves during this step to prevent your hands from burning the rest of the day. Remove stems from all of the jalapenos and slice into 1/8 to 1/4 inch rounds. Set aside.

2. In a large pot, bring the cider vinegar, sugar, turmeric, celery seed, garlic and cayenne pepper to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes.

3. Add the pepper slices and simmer for 5 minutes.


Add sliced jalapenos to the hot liquid and boil before adding to mason jars.
4. Use a slotted spoon, transfer the peppers into clean sterile canning jars leaving ¼ inch at the top of the jar.

5. Turn the heat and bring the syrup to a full rolling boil. Boil for 6 minutes. Pour the syrup over the jalapeno peppers in the jars but still leaving ¼ inch from the top. Make sure there are no air pockets by sliding a plastic utensil down the inside of the jars. Wipe the rims of the jars with a clean, damp cloth and place lids on the jars.


Jars filled and ready to water bathed.Do not eat for 2 weeks for best flavor!
6. To complete the canning process place the jars in a large pot of hot water, covered by 2 inches. Bring the water to a full boil and boil for 10 minutes for half pints and 15 minutes for pints. When the time is up transfer jars onto a thick towel to let cool. Leave them undisturbed for 24 hours. Check to make sure that all lids have sealed by pressing on the center of the lid. If the lid moves, place the jar in the refrigerator. All sealed jars can be stored in a cool dark place for up to a year.


Adding candied jalapenos to the canning pantry has been an unexpected but welcomed addition!
7. **Hardest part**  Wait 2 weeks before you eat them  the flavors need time to meld. I know, but they are worth the wait!!!

Ideas for use: Once you start eating these, youll find all sorts of places to sneak in this sweet, spicy, and tangy treatsandwiches, potato salad, grilled meat, and pasta, and my favorite  as a topping to crackers and cheese, just to name a few.

I don't think the peppers need any cayenne but maybe not too hot.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds like a good thing to have handy. must give it a try.


Lukelucy said:


> I have gone to recreations cooking schools in different places in Italy. One rub is: salt, pepper, garlic, fresh rosemary. You mix them together (put in a container that is not going to be affected by the salt - we have a wood one). I just leave it and let the garlic and rosemary taste/smell be absorbed into the salt and pepper. Then I rub it in. It is delicious.
> 
> I just have it sitting on my counter and replenish when necessary.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Obama needs to own his presidency. He doesn't enforce or live by laws himself which has informed criminals that there are no consequences for letting out their devils in crime. 

A history lesson is needed by the uneducated Liberals posting here. Republicans support the police and military, which enforces American law and might in the world as much as it can.  The Democrats support no border security, decriminalization of marijuana and reduced sentences for drug crimes. They supported welfare laws, which permanently enslaved thousands of Americans in a poverty subculture of society.

Republicans are the civil rights party. The Jim Crow laws, the voting act violations and slavery were ended by Republicans. Democrats failed in the 50's and 60's at keeping blacks subjugated, and most blacks in the South were Republicans. In the North they were Democrats because many blacks had moved north to take union jobs. Then the Democrats realized they kept losing black voters in the South so they repackaged themselves as the civil rights party.

Now we have a drug using, illegal president who is hijacking America for his "Muslim Brotherhood" friends. He has put incompetent people in government positions. He is promoting surveillance of ALL Anericans by the government. He is subverting American traditions, laws, and morals. He supports criminal activity and criticizes legal activities. 

Am I racist? No. Being a racist means by definition believing that a particular race is superior to another. One look at Dr. Ben Carson tells you that skin color does not create superiority. 

Am I prejudiced? Sure. Prejudiced means having or showing a distrust that is derived from a preconceived opinion not based on reason or actual experience. Black society is deficient (black on black crime is growing, black education is not a priority for blacks, and blacks have a higher failure rate than whites despite Head Start programs and desegregation). I also am prejudiced against criminals (unstable and violent), the homeless (mostly mentally ill), non-believers in Jesus Christ (to be pitied but not trusted to have morality as Christ does not guide them), illegal aliens (undermining American prosperity but to be pitied), battered wives (foolish women willing to stay in violent lives for an unknowable reason), liars (because they lack moral fiber and morality, pedophiles (immoral individuals preying on the young and without without the ability to change shown by a high recidivism rate). 

What the young black criminals perpetrating crimes this week tell me is that black society is broken. Too few intact families, generational poverty (promoted by Democrats), lack of supervision, lack of vision for their lives is the cause and just saying they need more government assistance is ridiculous. Governments don't raise healthy children, families do. Unfortunately unruly black children are a sign that black culture is deficient. Comparing the black teenagers to two white homegrown terrorists is sophomoric and there are few points of legitimate comparison - young vs adult; black vs white; criminal vs terrorist, seeking to kill an aged man or young tourist vs seeking to kill symbols of power (police). No common thread of similarity exists. 

To the Liberals lurking here. Grow up and own what you have created. Conservatives could effect change that is meaningful. Your president's hope and change has failed and will continue to fail because it is not based on reality, morality, or logic. Your arguments here are similarly limited.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe CB. I don't have too many jalapeños this year and what I have are smaller than usual. I have frozen some whole. But I like to make poppers to freeze too. If they ever start growing bigger, I will try this. I have canned rings before, but used white vinegar. I am intrigued by what the sugar will do to the heat.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama needs to own his presidency. He doesn't enforce or live by laws himself which has informed criminals that there are no consequences for letting out their devils in crime.
> 
> A history lesson is needed by the uneducated Liberals posting here. Republicans support the police and military, which enforces American law and might in the world as much as it can. The Democrats support no border security, decriminalization of marijuana and reduced sentences for drug crimes. They supported welfare laws, which permanently enslaved thousands of Americans in a poverty subculture of society.
> 
> ...


KC: Fantastic and well-reasoned post. You've told it like it is with justification, logic and facts. Too bad we don't have more like you in Congress!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Aren't these the sweetest? I've not seen these before:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to treat yourself, have you got a project in mind or adding to your stash?


Three skeins of a worsted weight white w/sequins are a hat and scarf project for winter. Six skeins of a fine weight marbled red for a sweater. Wanted 10 skeins, but they were out. I will order more ASAP. I like fine weight yarns for sweaters, but have some Red Heart Magical Crystal Ball to make a jacket as my next project. I have a couple patterns that I am considering.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Mr. Obvious: 'At Some Point The Government Will Run Out Of Money'

Michael Miller
On August 22, 2013

Speaking to students at the State University of New York-Buffalo, Barack Obama actually said: At some point, the government will run out of money.

Obama was at the first stop of a two-day bus trip across New York and Pennsylvania, ostensibly put together for the purpose of talking about the rising cost of a college education [pressuring colleges and universities to hold down tuition increases].

While Obamas speech was full of the usual hyperbole, here are a couple of snippets [with incisive analysis, of course] that made me scratch my head:

"Most students are probably not paying the sticker price of tuition. We understand that. But what we also understand is that if its going up 250 [percent] and your incomes are only going up 16 [percent], at some point, families are having to make up some of the difference, or students are having to make up some of the difference with debt."

What relevant correlation is there between the percentage increase in the cost of tuition and the percentage increase in someones earnings? Unless, of course, that someone were using his or her earnings [or a portion thereof] to cash-flow tuition?

The problem is, is that even if the federal government keeps on putting more and more money in the system [subsidization of student loan interest rates], if the cost [of tuition] is going up by 250 percent, [and] tax revenues arent going up 250 percent  at some point, the government will run out of money.

Again, what is the relevance here? An attempt to correlate the amount of money the federal government commits to subsidized student loans and the rising cost of tuition with an increase in tax revenues is not only a flawed exercise, it solves absolutely nothing. Still, Im sure it sounded great to a majority of the low-information students. [Translation: They had no idea what he was talking about. But then again, neither did he.]

What IS relevant, is that his comment  at some point the government will run out of money  is correct. Sort of.

If we could just get Barack Obama to replace will with did  maybe he and his fellow Democrats would finally come to the realization that, like the college kids to whom hes speaking, there comes a time when you cant spend more than youre taking in. For Obama and the federal government, that time is in the rear-view mirror.

Incidentally, is it just me  or does Obama sometimes sound like hes making it up as he goes?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Mr. Obvious: 'At Some Point The Government Will Run Out Of Money'
> 
> Michael Miller
> On August 22, 2013
> ...


He might make it up as he goes, but I thing he is a conniving manipulator and plans his lies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So do I. I didn't write the last line in the editorial, but I agree with you.

BTW: Shouldn't Obama have used the past tense: the Govt 'did' run out of money? I believe it did some 17 trillion ago!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So do I. I didn't write the last line in the editorial, but I agree with you.
> 
> BTW: Shouldn't Obama have used the past tense: the Govt 'did' run out of money? I believe it did some 17 trillion ago!


Yes, he should have, but he does not admit the truth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama needs to own his presidency. He doesn't enforce or live by laws himself which has informed criminals that there are no consequences for letting out their devils in crime.
> 
> A history lesson is needed by the uneducated Liberals posting here. Republicans support the police and military, which enforces American law and might in the world as much as it can. The Democrats support no border security, decriminalization of marijuana and reduced sentences for drug crimes. They supported welfare laws, which permanently enslaved thousands of Americans in a poverty subculture of society.
> 
> ...


You are very good at analyzing the situation from many different sides. Excellent post. I wish the liberals could distance themselves from their anger and resentment enough to take a good hard look at what you're saying.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are very good at analyzing the situation from many different sides. Excellent post. I wish the liberals could distance themselves from their anger and resentment enough to take a good hard look at what you're saying.


You are so right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a beautiful morning in Atlanta - cool, sunny, dry, breezy. Have a great Saturday, everyone!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's a beautiful morning in Atlanta - cool, sunny, dry, breezy. Have a great Saturday, everyone!


Same to you! Beautiful day here, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Crazy knits, KGP I learn something every day. If the Dems would put out their their truths,in stead of name calling and nonsense I may listen to them.Have to say though some have tried. I do apprecate it when they do.

Why is Obama on another tour?? Is that all he can think of to do as to serving as President? 
No wonder he is dropping in popularity? Like LoL asking them for proof of him and Hiliary they can not answer.

Mommee is another one who goes on there and they jump on the cut and paste when she is only putting out facts. Funny how the cut and paste works well with them when done.

Lies has president ever put out and words of truth? I have not seen it. If someone could show me where he has said something other then lies I would like to hear it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Same to you! Beautiful day here, too.


Thanks, Lukelucy. You're always so nice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Crazy knits, KGP I learn something every day. If the Dems would put out their their truths,in stead of name calling and nonsense I may listen to them.Have to say though some have tried. I do apprecate it when they do.
> 
> Why is Obama on another tour?? Is that all he can think of to do as to serving as President?
> No wonder he is dropping in popularity? Like LoL asking them for proof of him and Hiliary they can not answer.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Crazy knits, KGP I learn something every day. If the Dems would put out their their truths,in stead of name calling and nonsense I may listen to them.Have to say though some have tried. I do apprecate it when they do.
> 
> Why is Obama on another tour?? Is that all he can think of to do as to serving as President?
> No wonder he is dropping in popularity? Like LoL asking them for proof of him and Hiliary they can not answer.
> ...


There are huge problems in this country and in the world. I think obama has NO clue what to do about any of them and is too conceited to ask for or accept advice. So he goes out campaigning and soaks in the applause from his blindly obedient followers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I still want a certain person to explain why one man can serve his country as a teen, and two thugs can only think of robbing and killing? How is that racist?? 

I also want to know why the three who shot that young man. Why the one who drove the car was not charged with the same charges as the other two. As Greta mention on her program. He to me is just as guilty if not more so driving a car and knowing what they where about.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There are huge problems in this country and in the world. I think obama has NO clue what to do about any of them and is too conceited to ask for or accept advice. So he goes out campaigning and soaks in the applause from his blindly obedient followers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

This country is in trouble because of entitled kids to expect everything from their parents (who aren't doing their job). Then the concept is transferred to the government. Kids grow up and expect the gov't will treat them like their parents - who have not parented.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wish the liberals could distance themselves from their anger and resentment enough to take a good hard look at what you're saying.


That will never happen because it's who they are. They can't distance themselves from their resentment anymore than I can distance myself from being a mother and grandmother.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama needs to own his presidency. He doesn't enforce or live by laws himself which has informed criminals that there are no consequences for letting out their devils in crime.
> 
> A history lesson is needed by the uneducated Liberals posting here. Republicans support the police and military, which enforces American law and might in the world as much as it can. The Democrats support no border security, decriminalization of marijuana and reduced sentences for drug crimes. They supported welfare laws, which permanently enslaved thousands of Americans in a poverty subculture of society.
> 
> ...


I leaned things I never knew about the Rep. party. Thanks lady.

Love what some person put on billboard going to Milwaukee. 
In big and I mean big letters

How do you like the change now???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgie Girl and Bon my husbans's father was a soccer player in the big league team and his legs showed it. His grandson loved the game and played it. We even had a dog who was a goal keeper when boys played it here at home. Really and he was a bit of a thing. Mix breed from the shelter. It was so funny to watch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> That will never happen because it's who they are. They can't distance themselves from their resentment anymore than I can distance myself from being a mother and grandmother.


good one thanks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Same to you! Beautiful day here, too.


To all the same. Beautiful and a day for outside work!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I still want a certain person to explain why one man can serve his country as a teen, and two thugs can only think of robbing and killing? How is that racist??
> 
> I also want to know why the three who shot that young man. Why the one who drove the car was not charged with the same charges as the other two. As Greta mention on her program. He to me is just as guilty if not more so driving a car and knowing what they where about.


theyarnlady
got this old and still don't know our laws? Shameful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gud Velsigne Deg


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CarolfromTX said:


> That will never happen because it's who they are. They can't distance themselves from their resentment anymore than I can distance myself from being a mother and grandmother.


More importantly, they, the Liberals, don't want to (distance themselves). They like being robots and told what to do and when. They like not having to think for themselves or learn anything nor gain skills, experience nor intelligence. They prefer to stay subservient and dumb so the govt has to and is expected to do _everything_ for them and to them. That way they do not have to take personal responsibility for anything. Its always someone elses' fault, someone, who doesn't have the entitled attitude and is not like them = Conservatives or US!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie she isn't an idiot; she isn't even human. She is a racist robot. It gets no attention at home (no husband) and no attention when posting in the Liberal threads, so it posts here with the hope somebody will listen and care.
> 
> It is a complete sicko who believes in horse-whipping its child into submission.
> 
> ...


Not really. The scathing tone in which you label me African-American proves everything I just said.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not really. The scathing tone in which you label me African-American proves everything I just said.


Since you can't deal with the facts or the truth as written stop reading this thread and go read and post with your fellow Libs in the Lib thread. You're who you are, so accept it or change. You can always leave this thread (as you have just done) = good idea.

BTW: I didn't 'scathe' you or anyone. I wrote a proper definition of the word 'racist' of which you are one. Look it up - you'll see who is correct and who is ignorant.

One final point: I addressed Yarnie not you. So if you were insulted by me not answering you, suck it up and deal with it and carry your chosen burden without complaint.

Have a great day!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not really. The scathing tone in which you label me African-American proves everything I just said.


Gud Velsigne Deg


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> To all the same. Beautiful and a day for outside work!


why yes it is same here, must get outside work done as in the 90's here starting tomorrow. Tomotoes will rippen and the rest will wilt especial me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama needs to own his presidency. He doesn't enforce or live by laws himself which has informed criminals that there are no consequences for letting out their devils in crime.
> 
> A history lesson is needed by the uneducated Liberals posting here. Republicans support the police and military, which enforces American law and might in the world as much as it can. The Democrats support no border security, decriminalization of marijuana and reduced sentences for drug crimes. They supported welfare laws, which permanently enslaved thousands of Americans in a poverty subculture of society.
> 
> ...


Shouting AMEN!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Aren't these the sweetest? I've not seen these before:


 Oh so cute!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh so cute!


Aren't they? I might have to make some.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's true. They won't let babies be adopted out. Very hard and takes to long. My cousin is a foster parent. She never had kids of her own but have had many, many babies that she has been a mother to. Broke her heart everytime she had to give the babies back to their crack head mother or when they got out of prison. I don't think any of them were adopted by anyone. She is getting in bad health now so she won't be able to do it much longer. They beg her to keep it up because she is so faithful to the babies.


I can imagine how hard it is for your cousin to know the babies are going back into harm instead of being adopted into a loving home. It's a blessing that she was able to give them love and time to form a bond with them. Do you remember the stories about the east bloc orphanages where babies were just kept in cribs and fed and never cuddled or played with? Most of those babies had severe emotional problems and couldn't relate to people.

I used to work with a woman who had fostered 2 little girls from when they were 6 mth and 18 mth and they had them for almost 6 years and wanted to adopt them. As soon as they asked about adoption, they were taken away. She and her husband were just devastated, but even worse for the little girls who were taken away from the only home and family they knew.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Aren't these the sweetest? I've not seen these before:


They are really cute, I think the kids would love them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Three skeins of a worsted weight white w/sequins are a hat and scarf project for winter. Six skeins of a fine weight marbled red for a sweater. Wanted 10 skeins, but they were out. I will order more ASAP. I like fine weight yarns for sweaters, but have some Red Heart Magical Crystal Ball to make a jacket as my next project. I have a couple patterns that I am considering.


Would love to see them as you finish them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They are really cute, I think the kids would love them


If you need the instructions, LMK. Easy to re-create by looking at the picture, but you may wish to have the formal instructions which I can post.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's a beautiful morning in Atlanta - cool, sunny, dry, breezy. Have a great Saturday, everyone!


It clouded over and we finally got a little rain last night and it's still overcast this morning. It has been one of driest summers on record here and we could really use a few days of rain. Hope everyone has a great day too.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I have also found that for my old recipes I can cut the sugar in a third or half.

The okra after it is longer than as you say your thumb it becomes woody. We still don't have any okra.



Knit crazy said:


> I cut the salt in my mixes as recommended by many of the responders to the recipes. I try to cut out salt as much as I can in my cooking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can imagine how hard it is for your cousin to know the babies are going back into harm instead of being adopted into a loving home. It's a blessing that she was able to give them love and time to form a bond with them. Do you remember the stories about the east bloc orphanages where babies were just kept in cribs and fed and never cuddled or played with? Most of those babies had severe emotional problems and couldn't relate to people.
> 
> I used to work with a woman who had fostered 2 little girls from when they were 6 mth and 18 mth and they had them for almost 6 years and wanted to adopt them. As soon as they asked about adoption, they were taken away. She and her husband were just devastated, but even worse for the little girls who were taken away from the only home and family they knew.


That is so terrible. Must have broken your friends heart. What happened to the kids? Were they put back into foster care? Poor babies. They must have been so upset to lose a good family.Sounds just like what happens to my cousin for the last 40 years.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Excellent idea!


theyarnlady said:


> Suggestion If you don't like my speeelling stacks does knots read them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Georgie Girl and Bon my husbans's father was a soccer player in the big league team and his legs showed it. His grandson loved the game and played it. We even had a dog who was a goal keeper when boys played it here at home. Really and he was a bit of a thing. Mix breed from the shelter. It was so funny to watch.


I can imagine the kids and dog playing soccer, would have made for a great time. Did you get any movies of them all playing together?

My Dad played soccer when he was a boy and teen back in Germany. A few years after getting to Canada, a local soccer/social club started up so he could still play and later watch the matches. One of my nephews is a good player and is part of a young men's league and my Dad goes to almost all of his games.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you need the instructions, LMK. Easy to re-create by looking at the picture, but you may wish to have the formal instructions which I can post.


Unfortunately I don't have any little people to make them for but I was going to pass it on to a friend who still has little grands. Would appreciate the instructions, then I can give her the complete deal. Thanks!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so terrible. Must have broken your friends heart. What happened to the kids? Were they put back into foster care? Poor babies. They must have been so upset to lose a good family.Sounds just like what happens to my cousin for the last 40 years.


She went back to work after they were taken away so that's how I got to know her. The little girls were First Nations (the term Indians prefer to use now) and social services was under pressure to return chidren to the reserve. They were trying to get foster homes set up on the reserves; sometimes it worked out ok and sometimes not.

We've had quite a few horror stories of the abuse chidren have in their own families and in foster families - and those horrors happen in all races and sometimes in very well off families too. I think it should be the child's welfare that is most important but that often isn't the case


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That's very cute.


knitpresentgifts said:


> All my toys say 3+ so I'm still safe to use them un-supervised for awhile longer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KC here is another recipe we need to try. Looks good.Candied Jalapenos
> *Makes approximately 6 half pint jars
> 
> 3 pounds of whole jalapenos equals out to about 8 cups of sliced peppers.
> ...


CB, could you send this to me in an email? I don't know how to print from here but want to make these as love this recipe. Thanks, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been on Smoking as Designer1234 has been nasty to me again & now says she did not mean to reply to me! Such a hateful person!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome it's nice to have another one with sense of humor. And just think you will live longer and especially if you laugh loud and strong each day.


Georgiegirl said:


> Okie dokie.......I'm kind-of glad there's a bit of seriousness to counteract the funny aspects. Hey, if you "knew" me, you'd know that I'm usually the "funny" 1 in a group. Can't tell you how many times when I worked in a "regular" office & answered the phones a customer would ask me: "Do you have a funny joke for me today". Ha - Ha! I was just a barrel of laughs. As it is I now work independently (not for a "company" as such) & customers still ask me for a joke. Don't ask me how I evolved into this "Funny Lady" - it just happened. Would rather be this way than some unfunny person.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> That will never happen because it's who they are. They can't distance themselves from their resentment anymore than I can distance myself from being a mother and grandmother.


That's a very good way to put it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Georgie Girl and Bon my husbans's father was a soccer player in the big league team and his legs showed it. His grandson loved the game and played it. We even had a dog who was a goal keeper when boys played it here at home. Really and he was a bit of a thing. Mix breed from the shelter. It was so funny to watch.


Wow! So you had REAL soccer going on! When my son was about 9 up to probably 14 or 15, he and his friends would play every day in our back yard. Not so good for the grass, but we loved having them there. They were all more interested in soccer than in girls then. Of course, that all changed........ :shock:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> That will never happen because it's who they are. They can't distance themselves from their resentment anymore than I can distance myself from being a mother and grandmother.


Thank you & welcome to this thread as your input is most welcome! Hugs, Jane


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It sounds like he is helping the police, therefore the lesser charge. The others are not talking.


I heard that, too. Someone on tv said he was "ratting" on his friends. Maybe you could call it "ratting," but it's still a good thing to help the police. I think they shouldn't have called it "ratting."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh so cute!


No pix showing up on my computer. What's cute? Babies? Kittens? Puppies? Other small animals?

Or knitted items: cute socks, cute sweaters, cute stash?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Aren't they? I might have to make some.


Cute? Make some?

Cute cookies? Cute cupcakes? Cute salads - no.

Knit something? Cute booties? Cute hats? Cute headbands?

Cute baby blankets?

Did you post pix? It must be my computer. Oh, well. (sigh)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It clouded over and we finally got a little rain last night and it's still overcast this morning. It has been one of driest summers on record here and we could really use a few days of rain. Hope everyone has a great day too.


Sorry - we got your rain.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so terrible. Must have broken your friends heart. What happened to the kids? Were they put back into foster care? Poor babies. They must have been so upset to lose a good family.Sounds just like what happens to my cousin for the last 40 years.


That would be truly heart-breaking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can imagine the kids and dog playing soccer, would have made for a great time. Did you get any movies of them all playing together?
> 
> My Dad played soccer when he was a boy and teen back in Germany. A few years after getting to Canada, a local soccer/social club started up so he could still play and later watch the matches. One of my nephews is a good player and is part of a young men's league and my Dad goes to almost all of his games.


Fun! I love going to the soccer games. They should be starting here in a couple of weeks - great way to spend a Saturday.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She went back to work after they were taken away so that's how I got to know her. The little girls were First Nations (the term Indians prefer to use now) and social services was under pressure to return chidren to the reserve. They were trying to get foster homes set up on the reserves; sometimes it worked out ok and sometimes not.
> 
> We've had quite a few horror stories of the abuse chidren have in their own families and in foster families - and those horrors happen in all races and sometimes in very well off families too. I think it should be the child's welfare that is most important but that often isn't the case


I have a friend who was a social working and worked with "failure to thrive" babies. They're babies who don't have any illness but are not gaining weight, etc. Back then it was considered due in part to lack of attention. She would work with the parents.

After many years she got out of foster care when a "father" threatened to kill her. I'm glad she did - she had her own children to raise then.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Okie dokie.......I'm kind-of glad there's a bit of seriousness to counteract the funny aspects. Hey, if you "knew" me, you'd know that I'm usually the "funny" 1 in a group. Can't tell you how many times when I worked in a "regular" office & answered the phones a customer would ask me: "Do you have a funny joke for me today". Ha - Ha! I was just a barrel of laughs. As it is I now work independently (not for a "company" as such) & customers still ask me for a joke. Don't ask me how I evolved into this "Funny Lady" - it just happened. Would rather be this way than some unfunny person.


It's delightful to have you with us! We're all a little bit "funny" on here - but in a good way. Laugh and the world laughs with you. I'm sure we'd enjoy a little joke from you once in a while - if you want to post one!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm greatly concerned about all the new dancers and the imminent affect they will have on the potential earthquakes for the vicinity. I believe this movement of the earth will have more impact than mere fragging. (Fracking ?) I will definitely require more copious amounts of ice cream to relieve the new stress from this horror. OMG how can I drive the get-a-way vehicle with the ground moving and shaking in this manner? Where's my spoon???????


Your spoon flew into the back. I'll get it - here. Just a little fuzzy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cute? Make some?
> 
> Cute cookies? Cute cupcakes? Cute salads - no.
> 
> ...


It was KPG's snack bags that look like butterflies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I had a note that I had made for the ones that wanted my fried cheese recipe while I was gone. I lost the list. Who wanted it?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I never ate fresh okra 'till I moved from California to Tennessee. In the 40's & 50's in California I ate Campbell's condensed soup. One variety had small, sliced "thingies" floating in the soup - never knew what those "thingies" were 'till I moved to TN.....they were okra. Okra tastes quite yummy if you slice thin, roll the round slices in egg batter, coat with corn meal & fry. Delicious - at least to my palate.


Thanks georgiegirl. Frying sound like a good first attempt at cooking it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It reminds me of a sweet pepper or corn a little. It's mild, not hot or spicy. It has a little crunch in the cooked tomatoes. Maybe the texture is what I like. Try it with tomatoes, we love it, and if you add corn and some cooked elbow macaroni, it is a great side with meat or a good vegetarian meal.


Thanks KC. If I like it fried, then I will attempt it this way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://townhall.com//columnists/johnhawkins/2013/08/24/5-corporations-that-should-be-blacklisted-by-conservatives-n1672317


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks georgiegirl. Frying sound like a good first attempt at cooking it.


You will love it fried if you like crunchy. You have to use some yellow corn meal to make it . Yummy!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/22/federal-judge-calls-administrations-claim-laughable-distorted-worthless-82047 oops!


The Dems are using the same distorted logic with voter ID. It really is laughable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Dems are using the same distorted logic with voter ID. It really is laughable.


I know. :shock:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> since the Republicans make every effort to deprive a large segment of our Society of a good education and others of jobs, we will see an increase in crime. Republicans are designing a criminal Society. We must deprive THEM of jobs in order to prevent that.


How convenient of you to always ignore the fact that this "large segment of our Society" DEPRIVES THEMSELVES of that good education and jobs through their own actions/non-actions. By law children have to attend school, however no law can make them learn.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This same segment of society that may be in school refusing to learn, is also responsible for the vandalism and drug crimes in the school. They also make it difficult for the teacher to control them, if they are in class. It reduces the time the teacher is allowed to teach. Therefore the good kids are unable to learn.


Right on. Too many people are deprived of nothing in this society. They make their own choices. Their deprivation is of their own making.

To have a government that takes care of people will deprive us all of our rights.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> There are huge problems in this country and in the world. I think obama has NO clue what to do about any of them and is too conceited to ask for or accept advice. So he goes out campaigning and soaks in the applause from his blindly obedient followers.


I think speaking to college students is a "safe" topic. He looks concerned, they want to hear what he's doing about escalating college costs. He's not promising anything he or the government would deliver. He is just using the bully pulpit to pressure universities and colleges to hold down costs. In reality, there are no downsides for him with this topic. He wants to keep these young adults in school and out of the workplace and vying for jobs. He looks concerned about the students and their futures. It helps his approval ratings, which as we know are low, and it provides an excuse for not doing something about important issues.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think speaking to college students is a "safe" topic. He looks concerned, they want to hear what he's doing about escalating college costs. He's not promising anything he or the government would deliver. He is just using the bully pulpit to pressure universities and colleges to hold down costs. In reality, there are no downsides for him with this topic. He wants to keep these young adults in school and out of the workplace and vying for jobs. He looks concerned about the students and their futures. It helps his approval ratings, which as we know are low, and it provides an excuse for not doing something about important issues.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I heard that, too. Someone on tv said he was "ratting" on his friends. Maybe you could call it "ratting," but it's still a good thing to help the police. I think they shouldn't have called it "ratting."


Calling it "ratting" is not going to help him when he does jail time. He might have to be kept separate from the general population.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This same segment of society that may be in school refusing to learn, is also responsible for the vandalism and drug crimes in the school. They also make it difficult for the teacher to control them, if they are in class. It reduces the time the teacher is allowed to teach. Therefore the good kids are unable to learn.


Exactly. It is so convenient for the libs to ignore the actual facts and focus blame, as usual, on others.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Too bad I'm relaxing again after a flurry of activity for a couple of days. Spent a couple of scary days getting ready for a large forest fire, the Yosemite Rim Fire, in case it heads south to our summer place. One large house and 8 out buildings... Lots of packing and ground clearing to create a fire break.

You need some history lessons in a broad range of subjects that inform current African-American society, and the way the President conducts himself. For example, I'd like to know how he told criminals that their actions will have no consequences. Yes, some classes of criminals are being released from prison, but this is largely due to the incredible horrible over-crowding of our prisons, and they are either too old to commit crimes, or have committed non-violent crimes.

African-Americans has had innumerable problems with family structure, most of which are the result of slavery. They carried into freedom the family structure many ha as slaves, which involved a strong mother figure with children not being sold until old enough to work hard, while menwere less involved in raising their children, and more involved with hard labor. Many of you might be tempted to say that 1863 was 150 years ago and that should be time enough for African-Amer4ican family structure to change. It's not. As with many other groups of people, cultural structure and camily structure are handed down.

What you think should be part of the African-American culture doesn't exist to the extent any of us could wish, including African-Americans who ha managed to emter and emulate the middle class. Think of the tough grandmothers and aunties who are raising children who are not theirs. 
W.E.B DuBois did some socialogical assements of how African-Americans were living in the 5th ward of Philidelphia, the 1895, when it ws the black ghetto of that city. Black-on-black crime was rampant as were drug use and the famileies where the absent father condition was the norm. The drugs were a little different, but in most of the demographics he used, conditions were much as they are now. Yes, there has been a great increase in some conditions in the culture of African-Americans who are not part of the middle-class, and ther is a larger African-American middle class than there was in 1895, but his work still speaks to us now, and to the very real and difficult problems African0-Americans encounter.

As you say, "Prejudiced means having or showing a distrust that is derived from a preconceived opinion not based on reason or actual experience." Has it ever occured to you that your "prejudices" need some updating. Why stay stuck with preconceived notions that doen'n necessarily apply to current conditions? Black on black crime has always been ramapat withing the black community. Poor education isn't a problem for blacks only, though, lie the canary down in a mine, they show the worst effects sooner than other minorityes.

If most of the homeless are mentally ill, wouldn't it be better to try to find a way to treat them instead of being prejudiced against them? People who don't believe in Jesus Christ have morality even though they aren't getting it from Jesus., Battered people aren't foolish. We know what battered people feel about trying to leave an abusive situation, and we need to inform our society at largre that leaving is OK. If you had some children, no money of your own and an abusive husband, just how would you get the good sense to leave? How would you stop believing you need that husband, abusive as he is, to help you support and care for your children. When your prospects, if you leave, mean living in a crowded homeless shelter, in your car if you're lucky enough to have one, or in a packing box from a refrigorator just how attractive is leaving?

No, I haven't addressed all the points you made. If I did that this post would be 10 pages long. No, I'm not "lurking" here. This is an open topic and anyone can read it. All my typos and misspelings are due to not feeling like going over this post with a fine toothed comb.


Knit crazy said:


> Obama needs to own his presidency. He doesn't enforce or live by laws himself which has informed criminals that there are no consequences for letting out their devils in crime.
> 
> A history lesson is needed by the uneducated Liberals posting here. Republicans support the police and military, which enforces American law and might in the world as much as it can. The Democrats support no border security, decriminalization of marijuana and reduced sentences for drug crimes. They supported welfare laws, which permanently enslaved thousands of Americans in a poverty subculture of society.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Too bad I'm relaxing again after a flurry of activity for a couple of days. Spent a couple of scary days getting ready for a large forest fire, the Yosemite Rim Fire, in case it heads south to our summer place. One large house and 8 out buildings... Lots of packing and ground clearing to create a fire break.
> 
> You need some history lessons in a broad range of subjects that inform current African-American society, and the way the President conducts himself. For example, I'd like to know how he told criminals that their actions will have no consequences. Yes, some classes of criminals are being released from prison, but this is largely due to the incredible horrible over-crowding of our prisons, and they are either too old to commit crimes, or have committed non-violent crimes.
> 
> ...


MaidInBedlam
THANK YOU. So well stated but unfortunately lots of it will be lost on those who should absorb it.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> THANK YOU. So well stated but unfortunately lots of it will be lost on those who should absorb it.


I also thank you. It was a wonderful dissertation, MIB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was KPG's snack bags that look like butterflies.


Oh - that does sound cute. Thanks, CB. I'm going to look back and see if I can find the pictures.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> THANK YOU. So well stated but unfortunately. lots of it will be lost on those who should absorb it.


Thanks, Huck and medusa, I'm glad you liked what I had to say. I'm assuming a few people here will read my post. it's the responses I'm concerned about. I've given them enough rope to hang me again. Oh well, these things happen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You will love it fried if you like crunchy. You have to use some yellow corn meal to make it . Yummy!


Is it like fried green tomatoes crunch I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am almost done doing what I should have been doing all along. Just this room left to straighten out.

Another month and wouldn't be able to find anything 
Just taking a break before next project. See you all later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - that does sound cute. Thanks, CB. I'm going to look back and see if I can find the pictures.


you'll find them know you will. They would be so cute for a shower or child's birthday party.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Is it like fried green tomatoes crunch I mean.


Well, the fried green tomatoes that I fix and what I've had in restaurants was crunchy on the surface, but softer inside. Okra isn't hard, but it is more crispy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gud Velsigne Deg to name less person waiting for response.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, the fried green tomatoes that I fix and what I've had in restaurants was crunchy on the surface, but softer inside. Okra isn't hard, but it is more crispy.


That is what i like crispy. thanks lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know that soon we will be going to # ten on this site. 

Gee we are so popular even others want to be on it. Isn't it wonderful they are helping us.
:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:    :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yep - they cannot stay away from our thread for their discussions otherwise they receive zero exposure and attention. Oh, and I forgot, they cannot survive by themselves so need us to keep them alive since they implode their own groups over and over again.  

Leeches they are and will always be. (You know a segmented body with a sucker at each end.) :thumbup: They only can survive attached to someone else. Ugly too ...

:XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - they cannot stay away from our thread for their discussions otherwise they receive zero exposure and attention. Oh, and I forgot, they cannot survive by themselves so need us to keep them alive since they implode their own groups over and over again.
> 
> Leeches they are and will always be. :thumbup: They only can survive attached to someone else. How sad is that?
> 
> :XD:


KPG,

They are mentally sick. Sadistic is the word. They want to spread their sickness. They cannot hold it in. Spreading hate makes them feel good. Sick, sick, sick.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here you go Bonnie and WCK: Butterfly snack bags for your children and/or grandchildren. My original post is on pg. 110.

Great for birthday favors or possibly with adjusted decor (think a Pom Pom spider) for Halloween.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - they cannot stay away from our thread for their discussions otherwise they receive zero exposure and attention. Oh, and I forgot, they cannot survive by themselves so need us to keep them alive since they implode their own groups over and over again.
> 
> Leeches they are and will always be. (You know a segmented body with a sucker at each end.) :thumbup: They only can survive attached to someone else. Ugly too ...
> 
> :XD:


yuck Leeches but you are so right but then you are always RIGHT.

:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have not had fried green tomatoes. I have used green tomatoes to make a meatless mincemeat for pies, The main ingredients were green tomatoes and raisins. It has been more than 25 years since I have done any amount of canning.


Oh they are so good cruchy sweet and then sour. Can't really decribe it but you fry them.
I have recipe from Bryd she use to be on Kp, I can't find it but when I do will put on here for you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Driving around today we saw people in protest with signs lined up on an overpass. The signs read, "Impeach Obama!" and "Time to Put Him Away!" and "Honk if You Agree", etc. I hadn't heard about this planned protest so was surprised to see them. 

Here's a cute image I received by e-mail today:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Can you believe this? Why don't they let kids be kids? If they would keep and sex ed or homo ed to a minimum there would not be a problem.
> 
> _"New York City mayoral candidate and current city council member Christine Quinn said she is fine with allowing girls as young as 11 to have access to contraceptives.
> 
> ...


I just can not believe that. A child at 11 doesn't even have enough knowledge to know what she wants let alone make that dicision.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Can you believe this? Why don't they let kids be kids? If they would keep and sex ed or homo ed to a minimum there would not be a problem.
> 
> _"New York City mayoral candidate and current city council member Christine Quinn said she is fine with allowing girls as young as 11 to have access to contraceptives.
> 
> ...


Love the irony: the number one tax-payer funded abortion facility in the USA is desiring to parent your 11 year-old daughter re sex and reproduction. Wonderful ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Driving around today we saw people in protest with signs lined up on an overpass. The signs read, "Impeach Obama!" and "Time to Put Him Away!" and "Honk if You Agree", etc. I hadn't heard about this planned protest so was surprised to see them.
> 
> Here's a cute image I received by e-mail today:


Oh that is a knee slapper that one.

We have people here in the villiage that are collecting signatures
to have him impeach. They have a big picture of him with the ox sign on it. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I don't believe impeachment proceedings will ever be begun. Yet I also believe there is enough evidence against him to be successful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know why I thought of this but do you remember the cartoon Huckleberry Hound????


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't know why I thought of this but do you remember the cartoon Huckleberry Hound????


No! :XD: Wait - yes! Yes I do! I'm going show a picture - I forget all about him. Nothing to do with Hucking on KP. He had a southern drawl and a sweet disposition and was well intentioned. Far cry from what is on KP as Huckleberry.

Plus, I like dogs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No! :XD: Wait - yes! Yes I do! I'm going show a picture - I forget all about him. Nothing to do with Hucking on KP. He had a southern drawl and a sweet disposition and was well intentioned. Far cry from what is on KP as Huckleberry.
> 
> Plus, I like dogs.


That's him he was so cute wasn't he.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

New prediction - Obama is going to attack Syria. It won't be boots on the ground, but we will either put a no-fly-zone in place or bomb them from a naval vessel. If we do this, Iran will bomb Israel. Obama's going to do this even though he doesn't want to. He is afraid of more conflict. He'll do it to get America to rally around him. It's a basic political dog and pony show. When you are losing support at home, start a war.

By the way, I read MIB's incoherent post. I think she was drunk. I guess my post got to her. It was too close to home.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks, Huck and medusa, I'm glad you liked what I had to say. I'm assuming a few people here will read my post. it's the responses I'm concerned about. I've given them enough rope to hang me again. Oh well, these things happen.


MaidInBedlam
do we really care any longer about those nasty folks? I actually like for them to show their colors. Those who care about others' plight will definitelly read your post, the others are lost in some unfortunate wilderness and will never find their way out of it. It has to be tough to live without compassion and humanity. Claiming to be Christians is a claim only to put a face on themselves which really does not fit them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Driving around today we saw people in protest with signs lined up on an overpass. The signs read, "Impeach Obama!" and "Time to Put Him Away!" and "Honk if You Agree", etc. I hadn't heard about this planned protest so was surprised to see them.
> 
> Here's a cute image I received by e-mail today:


KPG
now we know that you are playing stupid. You folks have been called to duty to this kind of activity. Nuts it is but why start doing something valuable. The leopard cannot changes its spots.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> New prediction - Obama is going to attack Syria. It won't be boots on the ground, but we will either put a no-fly-zone in place or bomb them from a naval vessel. If we do this, Iran will bomb Israel. Obama's going to do this even though he doesn't want to. He is afraid of more conflict. He'll do it to get America to rally around him. It's a basic political dog and pony show. When you are losing support at home, start a war.
> 
> By the way, I read MIB's incoherent post. I think she was drunk. I guess my post got to her. It was too close to home.


Knit crazy
you aren't only knit crazy, obviously.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No! :XD: Wait - yes! Yes I do! I'm going show a picture - I forget all about him. Nothing to do with Hucking on KP. He had a southern drawl and a sweet disposition and was well intentioned. Far cry from what is on KP as Huckleberry.
> 
> Plus, I like dogs.


KPG
I am Huckleberry Yakimoto so you know.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't know why I thought of this but do you remember the cartoon Huckleberry Hound????


theyarnlady
get busy to find what does not exist. Well, that does continue to make you a Liar.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> get busy to find what does not exist. Well, that does continue to make you a Liar.


Gud Velsigne deg


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Can you believe this? Why don't they let kids be kids? If they would keep and sex ed or homo ed to a minimum there would not be a problem.
> 
> _"New York City mayoral candidate and current city council member Christine Quinn said she is fine with allowing girls as young as 11 to have access to contraceptives.
> 
> ...


Joeysomma
I know you rather have no sex education and have the kids continue as your contemporaries did, learn about it behind the Barn or in the rumble seat while getting pregnant. How progressive. Perhaps you would like to get back to the times when girls frequently married at age 13 so they would have many years to produce farm help. Oh those good old times.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gud Velsigne deg


theyarnlady'
it will be your blessing if you get busy to redeem yourself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wreaths on graves of soldier at Christmas

Cyber Bullying + crime????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Allen West


Cyber Bullying ?????? keeping track


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Allen West
> 
> Cyber Bullying ?????? keeping track


theyarnlady
you are an accuser and it is your responsibility to proof that you are not. I am just reminding you. Learn about bullying before you claim it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is more on Syria.

http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Syria-conflict-chemical-weapons/2013/08/24/id/522046?s=al&promo_code=14A26-1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Is it like fried green tomatoes crunch I mean.


More than that. I like the okra better than fried green tomato.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - they cannot stay away from our thread for their discussions otherwise they receive zero exposure and attention. Oh, and I forgot, they cannot survive by themselves so need us to keep them alive since they implode their own groups over and over again.
> 
> Leeches they are and will always be. (You know a segmented body with a sucker at each end.) :thumbup: They only can survive attached to someone else. Ugly too ...
> 
> :XD:


 Very!

:roll:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So if Obama sends cruise missiles into Syria, what will be the target? How many women and children will he kill? Were are the drones? They have been his weapon of choice.


Well, I'd guess he will wait to hear what the UN inspectors say. If the WMDs were launched by Assad, his headquarters and he will be the target. If it was the rebels as Assad claims, I suspect they will try to take out the WMD stash. Personally, I think it was Assad, but both sides are devious and criminal. I don't trust any of them. We need to only inject ourself in this if we have a national interest in doing so. We won't win either way. The rebels at this point hate us for dithering, and they are hard line radicals. Assad is a true monster that is needing to die, but why us?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, I'd guess he will wait to hear what the UN inspectors say. If the WMDs were launched by Assad, his headquarters and he will be the target. If it was the rebels as Assad claims, I suspect they will try to take out the WMD stash. Personally, I think it was Assad, but both sides are devious and criminal. I don't trust any of them. We need to only inject ourself in this if we have a national interest in doing so. We won't win either way. The rebels at this point hate us for dithering, and they are hard line radicals. Assad is a true monster that is needing to die, but why us?


And I wonder where they got the WMDs? Could it be that they originated in Iraq and were moved there at some point in the past?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is a knee slapper that one.
> 
> We have people here in the villiage that are collecting signatures
> to have him impeach. They have a big picture of him with the ox sign on it. :thumbup:


theyarnlady
".......have him impeach" whom? I know, I know the excuses.............


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> And I wonder where they got the WMDs? Could it be that they originated in Iraq and were moved there at some point in the past?


Sure, but it is also possible they were provided by their buddy, Iran, or perhaps Iran provided the technical knowledge to produce it on their own. Maybe Assad provided it to Hussein and when he felt threatened, Hussein sent them back for safe keeping. There are so many possibilities. All we know for sure now is that Assad has them and is willing to use them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Can you believe that incoherent Huck has the guts to criticize Yarnie? That's the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> And I wonder where they got the WMDs? Could it be that they originated in Iraq and were moved there at some point in the past?


Noooooo. Remember the Libs say Bush went to war over nothing - no WMD were ever there? Yeah, right. They are dumb no matter the topic. 400 missiles through Benghazi? Yeah, forget about those too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here you go Bonnie and WCK: Butterfly snack bags for your children and/or grandchildren. My original post is on pg. 110.
> 
> Great for birthday favors or possibly with adjusted decor (think a Pom Pom spider) for Halloween.


Those are adorable. Thanks so much for posting. I hope it wasn't a lot of trouble. Great for all occasions - just as you said. :-D :thumbup:

Just checked p. 110, and they are there! Honestly, I read that page several times (remember the jalepenos) and they weren't there! As usual, someone is trying to tinker with my mind and drive me craaaaazzzy!

Thanks, KPG!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Can you believe that incoherent Huck has the guts to criticize Yarnie? That's the pot calling the kettle black.


I don't read her posts any longer - they remind me of the Tower of Babel. Worthless, ignorant and foolish. I do believe what you say, but frankly, I don't have any interest to read her posts.

So much less stressful to not read her nonsensical posts and hateful words. Life is so much better without her taking any part of my time with her nonsense.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Those are adorable. Thanks so much for posting. I hope it wasn't a lot of trouble. Great for all occasions - just as you said. :-D :thumbup:
> 
> Just checked p. 110, and they are there! Honestly, I read that page several times (remember the jalepenos) and they weren't there! As usual, someone is trying to tinker with my mind and drive me craaaaazzzy!
> 
> Thanks, KPG!


You're welcome. I won't play with your mind again, I promise.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Noooooo. Remember the Libs say Bush went to war over nothing - no WMD were ever there? Yeah, right. They are dumb no matter the topic. 400 missiles through Benghazi? Yeah, forget about those too.


During the Iraq War, there were trucks moving across to Syria, and there was speculation that the chemical weapons were in them. And now - chemical weapons used in Syria. It all fits together. The truth always comes out eventually.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome. I won't play with your mind again, I promise.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It's delightful to have you with us! We're all a little bit "funny" on here - but in a good way. Laugh and the world laughs with you. I'm sure we'd enjoy a little joke from you once in a while - if you want to post one!


Hum? I'll have to think on this....sure I can come up with a couple of doozies for y'all. I'm on my IPad at the present, but when I get back to work next week & working on my computer I'll be back with some jokes.....till them....
Georgiegirl


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol:


Do you have someone you can make them for?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow! So you had REAL soccer going on! When my son was about 9 up to probably 14 or 15, he and his friends would play every day in our back yard. Not so good for the grass, but we loved having them there. They were all more interested in soccer than in girls then. Of course, that all changed........ :shock:


My grandkids both play soccer on "regular" - organized teams....but they have a large back yard & there's always a bunch of kids playing there. I've told my daughter I think that's wonderful, it's good for the kids to be home playing & then a lot of the neighbor kids are there also & their moms don't worry about their kids when they're at my DDs. By the way she teaches at a church school. This year she has the newborn to 2 year olds, past years had the 3 year olds. She's always wanted to work with kids, even when she was 6,7 years old. She attended private grade school & the owner told her when she turned 16 she could come back & work at the school in the summer & she did. She took early childhood education in college....kind-like she was born to take care of kids. Need I say I'm 1 proud mother. God blessed me abundantly when he gave me my daughter.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl, you have a right to be proud. It is so gratifying to have your child find their life 's purpose, what God meant them to do.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks georgiegirl. Frying sound like a good first attempt at cooking it.


Oh yeah, quick & easy to fry okra......&.....believe me no 1 knows this better than I do 'cause when my DD was 7 she was going on.......&.....on ......&.......on about what a good COOKER her Aunt Peggy was....Peggy gave my DD a couple of funny looks & my DD looked at me & said: "But mommy, you're the best typer". And, she was correct..typing has always been my "thing" cooking not so much. Oh well, we all have our talents.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here you go Bonnie and WCK: Butterfly snack bags for your children and/or grandchildren. My original post is on pg. 110.
> 
> Great for birthday favors or possibly with adjusted decor (think a Pom Pom spider) for Halloween.


Thanks KPG will pass on to my friend. Spiders are a great idea and little elves or snowmen at Christmas


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Can you believe this? Why don't they let kids be kids? If they would keep and sex ed or homo ed to a minimum there would not be a problem.
> 
> _"New York City mayoral candidate and current city council member Christine Quinn said she is fine with allowing girls as young as 11 to have access to contraceptives.
> 
> ...


That should be considered child abuse and endangering a child. There is no way that a child of that age is mature enough to consent to sexual activity


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Sure, but it is also possible they were provided by their buddy, Iran, or perhaps Iran provided the technical knowledge to produce it on their own. Maybe Assad provided it to Hussein and when he felt threatened, Hussein sent them back for safe keeping. There are so many possibilities. All we know for sure now is that Assad has them and is willing to use them.


Knit crazy
Nothing but speculations and some of you folks would start a War on just that just as Bush/Cheney did. What a scary thought.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I did it one room spring cleaning done. Now have the rest to do. But since so late can now call if fall cleaning. It's two for one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> During the Iraq War, there were trucks moving across to Syria, and there was speculation that the chemical weapons were in them. And now - chemical weapons used in Syria. It all fits together. The truth always comes out eventually.


Does it truth always come out. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> My grandkids both play soccer on "regular" - organized teams....but they have a large back yard & there's always a bunch of kids playing there. I've told my daughter I think that's wonderful, it's good for the kids to be home playing & then a lot of the neighbor kids are there also & their moms don't worry about their kids when they're at my DDs. By the way she teaches at a church school. This year she has the newborn to 2 year olds, past years had the 3 year olds. She's always wanted to work with kids, even when she was 6,7 years old. She attended private grade school & the owner told her when she turned 16 she could come back & work at the school in the summer & she did. She took early childhood education in college....kind-like she was born to take care of kids. Need I say I'm 1 proud mother. God blessed me abundantly when he gave me my daughter.


Sounds like she is also a blessing to her kids and their friends too


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My grandkids both play soccer on "regular" - organized teams....but they have a large back yard & there's always a bunch of kids playing there. I've told my daughter I think that's wonderful, it's good for the kids to be home playing & then a lot of the neighbor kids are there also & their moms don't worry about their kids when they're at my DDs. By the way she teaches at a church school. This year she has the newborn to 2 year olds, past years had the 3 year olds. She's always wanted to work with kids, even when she was 6,7 years old. She attended private grade school & the owner told her when she turned 16 she could come back & work at the school in the summer & she did. She took early childhood education in college....kind-like she was born to take care of kids. Need I say I'm 1 proud mother. God blessed me abundantly when he gave me my daughter.


Oh I like to hear children are playing together. so much nicer than seeing them with ear phone computer games and tv. You are Blessed with a daughter and grandchild who are just the apple of their grandma's eyes. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think most of the trucks were going to Syria before the US invaded Iraq. That is why they didn't find any. they did find one place they were made. I believe it was underground, so there could have been more places.


Iran is a big worry too. We do not know how far or if they have the Atom bomb.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I did it one room spring cleaning done. Now have the rest to do. But since so late can now call if fall cleaning. It's two for one.


That sounds like the way to go for me too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady'
> it will be your blessing if you get busy to redeem yourself.


She has been redeemed by the Blood of the Lamb.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> And I wonder where they got the WMDs? Could it be that they originated in Iraq and were moved there at some point in the past?


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Those are adorable. Thanks so much for posting. I hope it wasn't a lot of trouble. Great for all occasions - just as you said. :-D :thumbup:
> 
> Just checked p. 110, and they are there! Honestly, I read that page several times (remember the jalepenos) and they weren't there! As usual, someone is trying to tinker with my mind and drive me craaaaazzzy!
> 
> Thanks, KPG!


Who who tinkered with your mind?? How dare they tinker, that's not nice. Hope you find that tinker and tinker them right baack for tinkering you. It's not nice to tinker.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She has been redeemed by the Blood of the Lamb.


Thank you for reminding me Its such a lovely thought and not have to worry where I will be living after leaving this earth. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon do you know the words you quoted Laugh and the world laughs with you cry and you cry alone(that part don't believe). The lady who penned those words live about 5 miles from me on a farm as a child.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, I'd guess he will wait to hear what the UN inspectors say. If the WMDs were launched by Assad, his headquarters and he will be the target. If it was the rebels as Assad claims, I suspect they will try to take out the WMD stash. Personally, I think it was Assad, but both sides are devious and criminal. I don't trust any of them. We need to only inject ourself in this if we have a national interest in doing so. We won't win either way. The rebels at this point hate us for dithering, and they are hard line radicals. Assad is a true monster that is needing to die, but why us?


Why us you might very well ask? A few years ago my DH & I were in New Zealand touring a museum. We'd talk with each other & to a passerby they'd assume we were either Canadian or American. One elderly man kept walking away from us, coming back closer to us & finally came over & struck up a conversation. We told him we were from the U.S. He was a Kiwi who'd fought in WW2. He proceeded to say to us: "You Yanks are too hard on yourself. Whenever there's a problem anywhere in the world, what's the first thing they do? They pick up their phone & say 'Yank, bring your money & your tanks'"
Me thinks this Kiwi hit the nail on the head, don't you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to share this with all of you my dad loves this and would always say it and now he sent it to me . he did it on the computer with special type so I can frame it.

I Shall pass through this world but once. Therefore any good that I can do and any kindness that I may show for any human. Let me do it now. Let me not defer or neglect it for I shall not pass this way again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I Shall pass through this world but once. Therefore any good that I can do and any kindness that I may show for any human. Let me do it now. Let me not defer or neglect it for I shall not pass this way again.


Beautiful.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Georgiegirl, you have a right to be proud. It is so gratifying to have your child find their life 's purpose, what God meant them to do.


Knit crazy, yes...yes...yes...I honest & truly bless God every day for my daughter..&...she's the best mother ever. Uh huh, it REALLY is like she was born to be a mother. I honestly can't take all the credit for her, all praise & thanks go to God. Oh darn, here I go crying sweet tears 'cause of my DD.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday SS, Maidofbedlam and Farosfriend.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like she is also a blessing to her kids and their friends too


She is, I know I'm going on & on in this section about my DD, but in addition to the kids that are around her a lot, she has the absolute best-most wonderful network of girlfriends ever! They all love each other. I've always told her ever since she was little to love her girlfriends, be a true friend, keep their secrets, if 1 tells you something in confidence, don't tattle on them, to look around at who you're going around with 'cause 1 of your girlfriends might very well end up being your best friend for the rest of your life & that's what's evolving with DD & a couple of her girlfriends. They've been best friends over 29 years now. I've had my "best girlfriend" 63 years next week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Knit crazy, yes...yes...yes...I honest & truly bless God every day for my daughter..&...she's the best mother ever. Uh huh, it REALLY is like she was born to be a mother. I honestly can't take all the credit for her, all praise & thanks go to God. Oh darn, here I go crying sweet tears 'cause of my DD.


Ah but they are happy proud and loving tears that God has blessed you so.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I like to hear children are playing together. so much nicer than seeing them with ear phone computer games and tv. You are Blessed with a daughter and grandchild who are just the apple of their grandma's eyes. :thumbup:


I not only have 1 grandson 10 also a granddaughter 7. I would literally give up my life for them.....in a heartbeat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> She is, I know I'm going on & on in this section about my DD, but in addition to the kids that are around her a lot, she has the absolute best-most wonderful network of girlfriends ever! They all love each other. I've always told her ever since she was little to love her girlfriends, be a true friend, keep their secrets, if 1 tells you something in confidence, don't tattle on them, to look around at who you're going around with 'cause 1 of your girlfriends might very well end up being your best friend for the rest of your life & that's what's evolving with DD & a couple of her girlfriends. They've been best friends over 29 years now. I've had my "best girlfriend" 63 years next week.


Oh you just go on about her here we all love to hear about each others familys and must say a few of us do tend to brag at least I know one it's me of course.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know what I have been singing all day For some reason I look at your name and it started Hey there Georgie girl swing down the street so merrily think those are the word ah it doesn't matter. Just the song.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to share this with all of you my dad loves this and would always say it and now he sent it to me . he did it on the computer with special type so I can frame it.
> 
> I Shall pass through this world but once. Therefore any good that I can do and any kindness that I may show for any human. Let me do it now. Let me not defer or neglect it for I shall not pass this way again.


Oh my, know you've gotta love your dad lots. Wonderful what he sent you.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> She is, I know I'm going on & on in this section about my DD, but in addition to the kids that are around her a lot, she has the absolute best-most wonderful network of girlfriends ever! They all love each other. I've always told her ever since she was little to love her girlfriends, be a true friend, keep their secrets, if 1 tells you something in confidence, don't tattle on them, to look around at who you're going around with 'cause 1 of your girlfriends might very well end up being your best friend for the rest of your life & that's what's evolving with DD & a couple of her girlfriends. They've been best friends over 29 years now. I've had my "best girlfriend" 63 years next week.


Oh, go ahead and go on about your daughter. We've all gone on about our kids here at one time or another. It's nice to read about good kids. It sounds like you've done a good job raising her. You should be proud.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Amen!!


Knit crazy said:


> You are right Solowey. Maybe Huck should tell her pal BO to give people jobs, after all he's the president. Oh wait, he'd rather have Obamacare which is turning almost all new jobs to part-time positions. People are losing their jobs because of him. The Republicans don't need to defund Obamacare. It is crumbling of its own weight. Soon, BO will need to come on bended knee to them to ask for a delay. I say, do it, but extract something big from him to do it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Profound succinct description!


joeysomma said:


> Traits of ??????? include attacking an opponents character, name-calling, sweeping generalizations, no proof of arguments, viewing the opposition as evil, arguing through intimidation, using slogans or buzzwords, assuming moral superiority
> 
> Who is described? Anyone you know?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to share this with all of you my dad loves this and would always say it and now he sent it to me . he did it on the computer with special type so I can frame it.
> 
> I Shall pass through this world but once. Therefore any good that I can do and any kindness that I may show for any human. Let me do it now. Let me not defer or neglect it for I shall not pass this way again.


A very good reminder; thanks Yarnie & Dad


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> She is, I know I'm going on & on in this section about my DD, but in addition to the kids that are around her a lot, she has the absolute best-most wonderful network of girlfriends ever! They all love each other. I've always told her ever since she was little to love her girlfriends, be a true friend, keep their secrets, if 1 tells you something in confidence, don't tattle on them, to look around at who you're going around with 'cause 1 of your girlfriends might very well end up being your best friend for the rest of your life & that's what's evolving with DD & a couple of her girlfriends. They've been best friends over 29 years now. I've had my "best girlfriend" 63 years next week.


Well you have obviously set a very good example for her and given her very good advice. You've given your parents credit for your upbringing and I bet DD continues to pass that on to your grands for the next generation. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't like the after taste that lingers plus they give me a headache.



Janeway said:


> It may be OK but I have a problem with sugar substitutes as my kidneys don't like them. My GD has the same problem. Therefore, I never use them. If you want to know about them then google artificial sweeteners & you will be shocked what they can do to you!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama needs to own his presidency. He doesn't enforce or live by laws himself which has informed criminals that there are no consequences for letting out their devils in crime.
> 
> A history lesson is needed by the uneducated Liberals posting here. Republicans support the police and military, which enforces American law and might in the world as much as it can. The Democrats support no border security, decriminalization of marijuana and reduced sentences for drug crimes. They supported welfare laws, which permanently enslaved thousands of Americans in a poverty subculture of society.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Well you have obviously set a very good example for her and given her very good advice. You've given your parents credit for your upbringing and I bet DD continues to pass that on to your grands for the next generation. :thumbup: :thumbup:


You might be correct. Now that I think about it my grands are starting to form, 
what I hope, are lasting friendships. Gosh, I hadn't thought that far ahead, but that does seem to be what's happening with them. The GS has a friend he's been the "best" with since he was 18 months old, he's now 10. Is now in the 5th grade & went to K, 1 & 2 with a boy at another school, different schools now, but still best buds. This little boy's dad died recently & my DD has had him over at her house frequently, kept him for the mom when funeral arrangements were being made.....spends the night with them, in fact, he's with my DD, S-I-L & the 2 GKs & another family of 5 this weekend camping out in the Smokies. Can well imagine how much that mom appreciates my DD, the S-I-L & the GKs. They as a family can't do enough for this little boy. My DD also takes care of a neighbor boy 'till his mom comes home from work. After school she makes all 3 sit down at their appointed tables, do their homework & then gives them a snack. He's quickly becoming our 3rd grand. We tell our DD sure bring him along to whatever, but when he leaves he must give us hugs just like our other 2


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I agee. KNIT CRAZY for the SENATE.


knitpresentgifts said:


> KC: Fantastic and well-reasoned post. You've told it like it is with justification, logic and facts. Too bad we don't have more like you in Congress!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Very cute. Gotta make some. So creative.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Aren't these the sweetest? I've not seen these before:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I agee. KNIT CRAZY for the SENATE.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I count my vote too!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Obama has rewritten another part of the law to suit his fancy.
> 
> I just read this:
> 
> ...


I hope this means the end of Obamacare.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thought you'd appreciate this.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thought you'd appreciate this.


This is grest. Thanks.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Too bad I'm relaxing again after a flurry of activity for a couple of days. Spent a couple of scary days getting ready for a large forest fire, the Yosemite Rim Fire, in case it heads south to our summer place. One large house and 8 out buildings... Lots of packing and ground clearing to create a fire break.
> 
> You need some history lessons in a broad range of subjects that inform current African-American society, and the way the President conducts himself. For example, I'd like to know how he told criminals that their actions will have no consequences. Yes, some classes of criminals are being released from prison, but this is largely due to the incredible horrible over-crowding of our prisons, and they are either too old to commit crimes, or have committed non-violent crimes.
> 
> ...


Beautifully stated, Maid. I'd add too that many African-Americans are deeply suspicious of working with and for system--not at all surprising as under slavery and the Jim Crow segregation that followed only the white masters benefited from their labor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Beautifully stated, Maid. I'd add too that many African-Americans are deeply suspicious of working with and for system--not at all surprising as under slavery only the white masters benefited from their labor.


Yawn!!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hum? I'll have to think on this....sure I can come up with a couple of doozies for y'all. I'm on my IPad at the present, but when I get back to work next week & working on my computer I'll be back with some jokes.....till them....
> Georgiegirl


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :thumbup:


Remember - we're happy to have you with or without jokes!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I really have to stop reading other sites no not those two sites. How interesting can it be. 
I am for knit crazy too she is down to earth and know's of what she speaks.

Joey why would we not expect this man to continue on the same path he has been on . 

Jove Maxine and your post Have her calender above me this months saying If people wore any less clothing at the beach these day, Id think I was on the INTERNET.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

see you all tomorrow. nite.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, Yarnie. Good night, all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Thought you'd appreciate this.


Knit crazy
Paranoia mania. Oh well, normal for the Righties these days. What a blessed Life you are living. Wonder where the prayers always disappear too. Obviously nobody is listening. So much for that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thought you'd appreciate this.


Cute as I have this saved on my computer. I went to sleep, but am back awake as thought I would do some reading!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, Yarnie. Good night, all.


Goodnight Bonnie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I agee. KNIT CRAZY for the SENATE.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I second the motion! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just saw this on the net isn't this something?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Just saw this on the net isn't this something?


These are beautiful. I have very long hair, wish I could braid like this myself. Hum? Will show to my DD 'cause she's a licensed cosmetologist in addition to being a teacher. Wouldn't I love to have 1 of these styles for some special event......maybe like my forthcoming 45th anniv.? All I can really say is WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just saw this on the net isn't this something?


Yes it is Jane. I used to do my daughter's hair a different way every day for school. French braid and fish bone but nothing like that. That is an art. Have to show that to my gd.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Goodnight Bonnie.


That was very nice Jane and I agree with you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just saw this on the net isn't this something?


that's amazing, I'd be afraid to go outside with all the work that went into it


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I made so many typos I decided to post this again:

Too bad I'm relaxing again after a flurry of activity for a couple of days. Spent a couple of scary days getting ready for a large forest fire, the Yosemite Rim Fire, in case it heads south to our summer place. One large house and 8 out buildings... Lots of packing stuff out and ground clearing to improve a fire break. 

I see a need here for some history lessons in a broad range of subjects that inform current African-American society, and the way the President conducts himself. For example, I'd like to know how he told criminals that their actions will have no consequences. Yes, some classes of criminals are being released from prison, but this is largely due to the incredible, horrible over-crowding of our prisons, and they are either too old to commit crimes, or have committed non-violent crimes. 

African-Americans have had innumerable problems with family structure, most of which are the result of slavery. They carried into freedom the family structure many had as slaves, which involved a strong mother figure with children not being sold until old enough to work hard, while men were less involved in raising their children, and more involved with hard labor. Many of you might be tempted to say that 1863 was 150 years ago and that should be time enough for African-Amer4ican family structure to change. It's not. As with many other groups of people, cultural structure and family structure are handed down. Think of the tough grandmothers and aunties who are raising children who are not theirs

What you think should be part of the African-American culture doesn't exist to the extent any of us could wish, including African-Americans who have managed to enter and emulate the middle class. 
. 
W.E.B DuBois did some sociological assements of how African-Americans were living in the 5th ward of Philidelphia, in 1895, when it was the black ghetto of that city. Black-on-black crime was rampant as were drug use and the families where the absent father condition was the norm. The drugs were a little different, but in most of the demographics he used, conditions were much as they are now. Yes, there has been a great increase in some conditions in the culture of African-Americans who are not part of the middle-class, and there is a larger African-American middle class than there was in 1895, but his work still speaks to us now, and to the very real and difficult problems African-Americans encounter.

As you say, "Prejudiced means having or showing a distrust that is derived from a preconceived opinion not based on reason or actual experience." Has it ever occured to you that your "prejudices" need some updating? Why stay stuck with preconceived notions that don't necessarily apply to current conditions? Black on black crime has always been epidemic in the black community. Poor education isn't a problem for blacks only, though, like the canary down in a mine, they show the worst effects sooner than other minorities. 

If most of the homeless are mentally ill, wouldn't it be better to try to find a way to treat them instead of being prejudiced against them? People who don't believe in Jesus Christ have morality even though they aren't getting it from Jesus., Battered people aren't foolish. We know what battered people feel about trying to leave an abusive situation, and we need to inform our society at large that leaving is OK. If you had some children, no money of your own and an abusive husband, just how would you get the good sense to leave? How would you stop believing you need that husband, abusive as he is, to help you support and care for your children. When your prospects, if you leave, mean living in a crowded homeless shelter, in your car if you're lucky enough to have one, or in a packing box from a refrigorator just how attractive is leaving?

No, I haven't addressed all the points you made. If I did that this post would be 10 pages long. No, I'm not "lurking" here. This is an open topic and anyone can read it. All my typos and misspelings are due to not feeling like going over this post with a fine toothed comb.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.examiner.com/article/obama-fires-20-000-marines-promises-billions-to-muslim-green-energy


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Beautifully stated, Maid. I'd add too that many African-Americans are deeply suspicious of working with and for system--not at all surprising as under slavery and the Jim Crow segregation that followed only the white masters benefited from their labor.


Thanks for the compliment. I should have added that African-Americans got the short end of the stick during Reconstruction. While the Freedmen's Bureau was still operating, there was a flowering of personal and group improvement that was all out of proportion to the puny assistance provided by the Bureau. At least it did contribute the little blacks needed to really show their true worth as capable and creative human beings. Think what might have happened if the Bureau had operated for only ten more years.(It looks like I've read too much African-American history...)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yawn!!!!!


If you find what Susan. or I for that matter, is saying such a bore that you're yawning, I suggest waking up and learning something about why part of our society is the way it is as you have to live in it whether you want to or not.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I made so many typos I decided to post this again


It was pretty much tripe the first time. Correcting the spelling did nothing to improve the content. None of which you stated excuses bad behavior. The word 'enabling' comes to mind.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yawn!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yawn!!!!!


Clountry Bumpkins
Oh your Christian ways are admirable. Ghastly actually.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I should have added that African-Americans got the short end of the stick during Reconstruction. While the Freedmen's Bureau was still operating, there was a flowering of personal and group improvement that was all out of proportion to the puny assistance provided by the Bureau. At least it did contribute the little blacks needed to really show their true worth as capable and creative human beings. Think what might have happened if the Bureau had operated for only ten more years.(It looks like I've read too much African-American history...)


Yes, and blatant discrimination didn't end in the 19th century. Slavery was over for good by 1865, but Jim Crow Segregation was in full force until the 1960s--just 45 years ago! Quite a few of the righties in this thread lived in an era of segregated drinking fountains, benches, and all the rest. I wonder if they'd still be as convinced of the benefits of hard work and playing by the rules if they'd been forced to abide by those "No ********" signs hung up all over the South.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Clountry Bumpkins
> Oh your Christian ways are admirable. Ghastly actually.


It's rather shocking, isn't it? I know these so-called Christians are convinced of their salvation, but they're going to have a lot of explaining to do before they make it to the other side of the pearly gates. The Lord doesn't look kindly on bigotry and racism.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It was pretty much tripe the first time. Correcting the spelling did nothing to improve the content. None of which you stated excuses bad behavior. The word 'enabling' comes to mind.


Oh, Thumper, now Poor Seattle is bragging that she owns a summer place! It is interesting how she went from poverty to owing a summer place! Such lies! I only read a little of her quote, but won't be guilty of reading her garbage again!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

John 3:17-18

17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

18 He that believes on him is not condemned: but he that believes not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God. God Bless you Ingriied and Susan.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Goodnight Bonnie.


What a surprise! Thanks, Janie! It's easy with so many lovable people on here. But you know - because you do the same.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I agee. KNIT CRAZY for the SENATE.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yes - I'll made the slogan signs!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I second the motion! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's a great idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.examiner.com/article/obama-fires-20-000-marines-promises-billions-to-muslim-green-energy


It makes no sense whatsoever. We don't have money to give away. It's as simple as that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.examiner.com/article/obama-fires-20-000-marines-promises-billions-to-muslim-green-energy


Sorry for the second post. Second time in a week. Either my "send" finger is jumpy or KPG is back at it again, messing with my brain! Come on, girl - it's Sunday!

It makes no sense whatsoever. We don't have money to give away. It's as simple as that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Just saw this on the net isn't this something?


Cool!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Some final warnings about ObamaCare

By Cal Thomas
Published August 22, 2013
FoxNews.com

Health Care Overhaul-_Cala.jpg

County Judge Ed Emmett, left, and Mayor Annise Parker, right, look on as Secretary of Health and Human Services, Kathleen Sebelius, center, addresses attendees during a stakeholder meeting to address implementation of the Affordable Care Act, Monday, Aug. 19, 2013, in Houston. (AP Photo/Houston Chronicle, Cody Duty)

Each visit to the U.K. brings new horror stories about the National Health Service (NHS).

Last month, Sir Bruce Keogh, medical director of the NHS, issued a forensic report, commissioned by the government, which found that 14 underperforming hospitals in England had substandard care, contributing to the needless deaths of nearly 13,000 people since 2005. Earlier this year, it was reported that a single hospital in Staffordshire recorded 1,400 "excess" deaths.

Following the July report, letters from patients and relatives of those who died flooded in to newspapers, Sky News and the BBC. Many confirmed poor treatment, if in fact they or their loved ones were able to receive timely care at all. The lack of adequate nursing staff, cuts to elder care budgets and a rise in immigrant populations are a few of the factors that have exacerbated the problem.

Will Americans have to wait weeks, or months, for treatment or surgery, in some cases, risking death?

One letter from Grace Nutt to the Sky News web page is typical: "I am not surprised at the report at all. In fact, the scandal has been going on for longer than the (period from) 2005 the report covers. My daughter was stillborn at Basildon Hospital in 1986. I was ten days overdue and very, very big, and in a lot of distress, but was told go home and come back tomorrow; we don't have enough beds. During the night my daughter died. The nurse even told me she could hear the heartbeat the following day. I told her she couldn't and it was confirmed by the doctor. The lack of care has been going on for much longer than stated. I am distressed that I did not at the time take the case further and sue, but it's too late now. I hope everyone in similar circumstances makes them pay. D--n you Basildon Hospital."

Waiting times for many surgeries in the U.K. are notoriously long, but recently have grown longer. The Huffington Post U.K. reports that, according to the NHS' own data, close to 3 million people "were waiting to begin NHS treatment at the end of June, following a referral by their GP." That represents an increase of 240,000 people from the same month last year. The NHS target for treatment following a referral is 18 weeks. The data show 91.7 percent of patients are "seen" within 18 weeks, but being seen and getting surgery or treatment are not the same. After the first appointment, patients often get in another line. Some wait additional weeks or months until a surgeon becomes available. Some die while waiting.

The Daily Telegraph reports the entire system "could collapse within a year without major changes and extra money. Senior doctors likened A-and-E units (accident and emergency) to 'warzones' in May, with medics fighting a losing battle to cope with an increasing tide of patients, while the head of the NHS watchdog said the system had become 'out of control.'"

This is what happens when big, lumbering, inefficient government seeks to provide health care. Why should the U.K.'s horrid experience with NHS matter to Americans? Because if, in a much smaller country, these and other horror stories abound, how much worse could it be when our big, lumbering, inefficient government launches ObamaCare? What impact will it have on U.S. hospitals and health care providers? Instead of merely mandating insurance coverage to the uninsured, will our government eventually begin dictating what surgeries and treatments it will pay for based on what a bureaucrat deems cost-effective? It's only a short step from overseeing health insurance to more intrusive oversight of medical care in general.

Everyone in the U.K. might have access to health care, but they are often forced to accept inferior health care. Will ObamaCare result in Americans patiently waiting 4 1/2 months between a referral and an appointment with a specialist or surgeon? Will Americans have to wait weeks, or months, for treatment or surgery, in some cases, risking death?

With ObamaCare scheduled to begin phasing-in on Oct. 1, in order to avoid what Sen. Max Baucus, D-Mont., has called a "train wreck," these questions need answers.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013/08/22/some-final-warnings-about-obamacare/#ixzz2czMybf00


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> The Lord doesn't look kindly on bigotry and racism.


Thankfully, that leaves you out of Heaven - watch gonna do since you are a racist? Hell is your only option I guess.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some final warnings about ObamaCare
> 
> By Cal Thomas
> Published August 22, 2013
> ...


I think it will be even worse here. This country is too big for such a system. It doesn't work in education, and it won't work in healthcare. Just my prediction.

And when it doesn't work - then what a mess!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Thumper, now Poor Seattle is bragging that she owns a summer place! It is interesting how she went from poverty to owing a summer place! Such lies! I only read a little of her quote, but won't be guilty of reading her garbage again!


Save yourself Janeway - I didn't read any of it. We all know its complete BS so why bother?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some final warnings about ObamaCare
> 
> By Cal Thomas
> Published August 22, 2013
> ...


I have been saying this since I have been on this site. We are in big trouble. National health care does not work. Obamacare needs to be put down and expelled from this country.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it will be even worse here. This country is too big for such a system. It doesn't work in education, and it won't work in healthcare. Just my prediction.
> 
> And when it doesn't work - then what a mess!


We will all die earlier than we need to if this does not go away.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, and blatant discrimination didn't end in the 19th century. Slavery was over for good by 1865, but Jim Crow Segregation was in full force until the 1960s--just 45 years ago! Quite a few of the righties in this thread lived in an era of segregated drinking fountains, benches, and all the rest. I wonder if they'd still be as convinced of the benefits of hard work and playing by the rules if they'd been forced to abide by those "No ********" signs hung up all over the South.


Yes, once the Frredman's Bureau and freedom brought out the skills, intelect and abilities of African-Americans, we started to have lynchings, poll tests and taxes, the KKK, and Jim Crow laws.

I think we're talking about how badly people can behave when they are afraid of something. Whites, in all parts of the US institutionalized racism in a variety of ways. Some here will yawn and say this is tripe, but it's actually historical fact and worth consideration because we live with the fallout every day.

I wonder how many people who participate in this topic are of Irish descent. I wonder if they remember there was once a great deal of prejudice agains Irish immigrants, including thinsg like signs that said "No Irish Need Apply" when jobs were being offered.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

duplicate post


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it will be even worse here. This country is too big for such a system. It doesn't work in education, and it won't work in healthcare. Just my prediction.
> 
> And when it doesn't work - then what a mess!


Thanks Bumkin and I think the same as Bon we will never see care as we have it now. I am afraid for the next generation and how they will be treated.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> John 3:17-18
> 
> 17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> 18 He that believes on him is not condemned: but he that believes not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God. God Bless you Ingriied and Susan.


yes to all you have posted.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Thumper, now Poor Seattle is bragging that she owns a summer place! It is interesting how she went from poverty to owing a summer place! Such lies! I only read a little of her quote, but won't be guilty of reading her garbage again!


That's MIB to you, bless your heart. I'm part of a trust that for a a large piece of land now owned by several minors, and have no ownership of it whatsoever. Instead, I have a personal attachment to a beautiful place that is enjoyed by many other people. You may not understand this, but it's possible to care about something without owning it and to do all one can to protect an important legacy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Save yourself Janeway - I didn't read any of it. We all know its complete BS so why bother?


yes Janeway KPG is right I am learning what she is saying is true. Time to pass over and get on with just the people on here, who don't seem to have the problems of others to feel the need to post on here. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Must either be bored or not getting response as one wants on other site.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

hot just hot here 90's expected. My heirloom tomatoes are riping and they are big too. No squash yet but have blossoms. 

Hope spelling is o.k. wouldn't want the spelling police correcting me again
. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hot just hot here 90's expected. My heirloom tomatoes are riping and they are big too. No squash yet but have blossoms.
> 
> Hope spelling is o.k. wouldn't want the spelling police correcting me again
> . :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Oh yummy heirloom. Did you grow them from seed?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This stinks! Next thing we will see will be kneeling to him .http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/25/american-flag-desecrated-with-obamas-image-makes-comeback-82154


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This stinks! Next thing we will see will be kneeling to him .http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/25/american-flag-desecrated-with-obamas-image-makes-comeback-82154


Yep - manure always does.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - manure always does.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> You might be correct. Now that I think about it my grands are starting to form,
> what I hope, are lasting friendships. Gosh, I hadn't thought that far ahead, but that does seem to be what's happening with them. The GS has a friend he's been the "best" with since he was 18 months old, he's now 10. Is now in the 5th grade & went to K, 1 & 2 with a boy at another school, different schools now, but still best buds. This little boy's dad died recently & my DD has had him over at her house frequently, kept him for the mom when funeral arrangements were being made.....spends the night with them, in fact, he's with my DD, S-I-L & the 2 GKs & another family of 5 this weekend camping out in the Smokies. Can well imagine how much that mom appreciates my DD, the S-I-L & the GKs. They as a family can't do enough for this little boy. My DD also takes care of a neighbor boy 'till his mom comes home from work. After school she makes all 3 sit down at their appointed tables, do their homework & then gives them a snack. He's quickly becoming our 3rd grand. We tell our DD sure bring him along to whatever, but when he leaves he must give us hugs just like our other 2


The love and support they're getting will help them thru their grief. Sounds like the basis of a life long relationship. God's blessings to all


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hot just hot here 90's expected. My heirloom tomatoes are riping and they are big too. No squash yet but have blossoms.
> 
> Hope spelling is o.k. wouldn't want the spelling police correcting me again
> . :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


I have all male flowers on my squash. I have NO squash. :roll:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have often been shouted at for interfering in matters American that I know nothing about. Well, please don't use our NHS to back up your opposition to the Affordable Care Act. The National Health Service was the single best thing any government did for the people of this country. My parents were adults with children before the NHS, and when they were young their parents had the lovely choice of medicine or food. They did work very hard for their living, by the way, but being working class they did not matter.

There are problems with our health system, of course, but the prominence the media give to horror stories I think have more to do with softening us up for more privatisation than anything else. 

I know that I and my family would be in a very poor position without the NHS, if you are looking for anecdotes. I fell and broke my wrist last year and had to have two operations and physiotherapy. The only thing I had to worry about was getting better, not how I was going to pay for it.

I do not make comments on your internal politics and systems because I don't know enough about them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> It was pretty much tripe the first time. Correcting the spelling did nothing to improve the content. None of which you stated excuses bad behavior. The word 'enabling' comes to mind.


Seems a person can read and study history and not learn much from it. Attitudes like hers are not only enabling all the negative attitude and behaviour but also insults the many generations of black people who have strong, healthy families; good education and jobs; and are productive members of all levels of society.

There have been many success stories where positive intervention in education, music, art and sports have given black youth a positive option over gangs, drugs and violence.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> hot just hot here 90's expected. My heirloom tomatoes are riping and they are big too. No squash yet but have blossoms.
> 
> Hope spelling is o.k. wouldn't want the spelling police correcting me again
> . :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Fresh tomato feast coming up soon :thumbup: Love fresh tomatos; I get the best little cherry tomatos at the local farmers market on Saturdays - my treat for lunch; none have ever made it home for supper


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have often been shouted at for interfering in matters American that I know nothing about. Well, please don't use our NHS to back up your opposition to the Affordable Care Act. The National Health Service was the single best thing any government did for the people of this country. My parents were adults with children before the NHS, and when they were young their parents had the lovely choice of medicine or food. They did work very hard for their living, by the way, but being working class they did not matter.
> 
> There are problems with our health system, of course, but the prominence the media give to horror stories I think have more to do with softening us up for more privatisation than anything else.
> 
> ...


I am glad that your health care system has helped you and your parents. There are equal negative stories as well. I understand from a British citizen that the system is eroding. I am glad that you feel positive about it, but time will tell.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it will be even worse here. This country is too big for such a system. It doesn't work in education, and it won't work in healthcare. Just my prediction.
> 
> And when it doesn't work - then what a mess!


As Cal thomas is a respected journalist I believe in his article. thank you.

Our healthcare system when taken over by Obama care will cause trouble because of the fact this country is broke. you can say it is going down but it does not help the fact that every dollar is now only 7cent worth. We are printing money that has no backing. We have borrowed more money from other nations then we will be able to pay back in our life time and will take until our grandchildrens life time just to pay for what is being borrow now. That is not including what the years to come will be. But then Other countries will own much of this country. If we were to just pay back what is owed today each person in this country would have to pay between 50 to 60 thousand dollars. 
Obama care is now costing more money then predicted and where will that money come from and what kind of care will it be. With more coming out every day I do not think it will last very long until it goes under, and not just because there will be no money to fund it, but because there will be no way of knowing what it is or how it will work and so far I don't think anyone has enough information to know what will happen but every day there are more negative things being brought out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As Cal thomas is a respected journalist I believe in his article. thank you.
> 
> Our healthcare system when taken over by Obama care will cause trouble because of the fact this country is broke. you can say it is going down but it does not help the fact that every dollar is now only 7cent worth. We are printing money that has no backing. We have borrowed more money from other nations then we will be able to pay back in our life time and will take until our grandchildrens life time just to pay for what is being borrow now. That is not including what the years to come will be. But then Other countries will own much of this country. If we were to just pay back what is owed today each person in this country would have to pay between 50 to 60 thousand dollars.
> Obama care is now costing more money then predicted and where will that money come from and what kind of care will it be. With more coming out every day I do not think it will last very long until it goes under, and not just because there will be no money to fund it, but because there will be no way of knowing what it is or how it will work and so far I don't think anyone has enough information to know what will happen but every day there are more negative things being brought out.


Great article. I know it is all true. I am praying that Obamacare will disappear - totally - for the benefit of all Americans.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have been saying this since I have been on this site. We are in big trouble. National health care does not work. Obamacare needs to be put down and expelled from this country.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We will all die earlier than we need to if this does not go away.


Agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Great article. I know it is all true. I am praying that Obamacare will disappear - totally - for the benefit of all Americans.


CB, I agree - great article. Thanks for posting this for us. We read this from a reliable source, and some still argue that it's great. Why re-invent the wheel -let's learn something from the experiences of others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am glad that your health care system has helped you and your parents. There are equal negative stories as well. I understand from a British citizen that the system is eroding. I am glad that you feel positive about it, but time will tell.


One lady who lives in Britian who emails me has not had the same care as you have had. I can not believe what she went through with her grandmother, and the hospital she was at would be the last place I would want to go too.

I am glad you have been cared for like you have it is good to hear. But with every thing there always will be good and bad. 
As I have heard myself on the BBC new's that we get here in the States that the health care in your country is cutting back on services as it can not keep up with the cost of care any more. I am sorry if this hurts you in any way it is what I have seen and heard.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hot just hot here 90's expected. My heirloom tomatoes are riping and they are big too. No squash yet but have blossoms.
> 
> Hope spelling is o.k. wouldn't want the spelling police correcting me again
> . :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Good tomatoes - lucky you! We gave up trying to grow them. We bought some from a produce stand the other day, and they were terrible. All white and dry inside. So we used some from the grocery store. Lettuce and tomato sandwiches for dinner - oh, so good! I'd go fix one right now except I went to Krispy Kreme to get my breakfast this morning. It was my lunch, too. Decadent on Sunday - that has to be doubly bad!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> One lady who lives in Britian who emails me has not had the same care as you have had. I can not believe what she went through with her grandmother, and the hospital she was at would be the last place I would want to go too.
> 
> I am glad you have been cared for like you have it is good to hear. But with every thing there always will be good and bad.
> As I have heard myself on the BBC new's that we get here in the States that the health care in your country is cutting back on services as it can not keep up with the cost of care any more. I am sorry if this hurts you in any way it is what I have seen and heard.


Also, if you live in a certain area London, your care is better. There is an influx of immigrants that are causing the system to go to pieces. Everyone cannot possibly have adequate health care. If anyone promises that (Obama) then they are liars.

Everyone cannot be taken care of. Totally impossible.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bumpkins if I planted seed would not have much luck. I either plant then to deep or too shallow, or when hoeing weeds take them out. Best for me to just buy the plants. I have Russian Crim's, Bandywine's, and a couple of new tomoatoes which do not get blight. Have had a time with that the last couple of years.As hmy heirlooms have not produce well from getting it, the newer ones are not having that problem. But this year put in different spot as blight is in the soil. It has also been a good year for tomotoes except for the cooler weather lately. They are huges and branch are bent from the weigh of them. The only ones I did not plant this year our the Germany tomatoes they stay green and are just as juicy as the other heirlooms but not as sweet. The tomaotes have cause the peper to be stunted as they have over growen and cover the peper plants. Also you are not suppose to plant pepers near tomatoes but as we had a smaller garden this year had to put them near them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good idea to move the plants around. We haven't had trouble since we move them around. I am not as good as growing seeds as I use to be either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have all male flowers on my squash. I have NO squash. :roll:


How do you tell if male or female? I thought it was being cause by fewer bees so have not been pollinated as in years pass.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Is it like fried green tomatoes crunch I mean.


I like crunchy. I'm looking forward to trying okra.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I just can not believe that. A child at 11 doesn't even have enough knowledge to know what she wants let alone make that dicision.


It's unbelievable. Children need parental permission to do just about everything. Children gaining access to contraceptives, abortion pills and abortions don't fall into any permission category.
I guess it just isn't as important as getting that signed permission slip for a school trip.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How do you tell if male or female? I thought it was being cause by fewer bees so have not been pollinated as in years pass.


The stamen and pistol look very different. Plus, the male stem is just straight and thin. Below the female flower on the stem is an ovary (it bulges out instead of being thin like a male stem). So when you see a bulge below the flower it is female. Squash plants (and maybe others) produce male flowers first in order that the females will be fertilized. I have been trying to use a Q-Tip to fertilize the only female flower I have. I don't know if it was me or a bug, but I have a very small zucchini. But, all the rest are males. I might have seen an ovary on one stem, so I am watching.

The male part of the flower is just a thing sticking out with pollen all over it. The female part has "parts" to it. The male does not. Once you look, you'll see it all.

Did I help?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> I have often been shouted at for interfering in matters American that I know nothing about. Well, please don't use our NHS to back up your opposition to the Affordable Care Act. The National Health Service was the single best thing any government did for the people of this country. My parents were adults with children before the NHS, and when they were young their parents had the lovely choice of medicine or food. They did work very hard for their living, by the way, but being working class they did not matter.
> 
> There are problems with our health system, of course, but the prominence the media give to horror stories I think have more to do with softening us up for more privatisation than anything else.
> 
> ...


We have our share of horror stories in Can. too. I wouldn't do away with our system, but do believe it needs a massive overhaul. There is more money put into it every year but there are still many long delays and treatment options that aren't covered. Hundreds of millions are spent on the bureaucracy that administers the system; duplication of services between fed. & prov. govt;, perks, travel and conferences for bureaucrats; many failed attempts at electronic records managment. Most of this money would be better spent on direct patient care. Doc and clinics that try to improvise with alternative models are penalized by the system so there is little or no incentive for bottom up change.

The UK and Aus. has the option of private insurance and/or coverage but Can. does not. Having that option would take some pressure off the system. All visits and procedures are paid on a fee for service basis so docs with a more holistic, overall well being approach again are penalized. Drugs, vision, dental, physio etc are not included, although many large employers do have an extended benefits plan and private insurance like Blue Cross can be purchased. This gives an incentive for more costly prescriptions to be used when over the counter is available.

Our system works well for trauma or catestrophic illness. A few years ago, I went to ER in exruciating pain, was diagnosed that day and sent to a larger hospital in a larger city the next day. Surgery was bumped several times and finally took place 4 days later. 1 of my neighbours had been in pain for several months had a couple of doc visits, was referred to a specialist that she saw about a month later. Specialist scheduled an MRI which would have taken place in 6 weeks. Within 2 weeks, the pain was severe enough that she went to ER, had emergency surgery and is now scheduled for chemo to start in 3 weeks.

Hip, knee and back surgeries are delayed to the point that people are almost immobilized and are on such high doxes of pain meds that their livers and kidneys are affected. There probably isn't a perfect system, but I believe ours could be much better


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> do we really care any longer about those nasty folks? I actually like for them to show their colors. Those who care about others' plight will definitelly read your post, the others are lost in some unfortunate wilderness and will never find their way out of it. It has to be tough to live without compassion and humanity. Claiming to be Christians is a claim only to put a face on themselves which really does not fit them.


Of course you care. You wouldn't spend your time reading our posts and replying to them otherwise. We all know you read them to learn something. Your "intellectual discussions" on LOLL are at a minus level, thus your NEED to spend your time WITH US. Your words, "I actually like for them to show their colors", is proof enough.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So if Obama sends cruise missiles into Syria, what will be the target? How many women and children will he kill? Where are the drones? They have been his weapon of choice.


Joey, drones were so yesterday. Obama wants to play with warships now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It's unbelievable. Children need parental permission to do just about everything. Children gaining access to contraceptives, abortion pills and abortions don't fall into any permission category.
> I guess it just isn't as important as getting that signed permission slip for a school trip.


Any "person" sexualizing young people in that way would probably be charged with criminal offences like sexual interference, molestation etc - but an agency that doesn't have a vested interest in the well being of the child can get away with it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> The stamen and pistol look very different. Plus, the male stem is just straight and thin. Below the female flower on the stem is an ovary (it bulges out instead of being thin like a male stem). So when you see a bulge below the flower it is female. Squash plants (and maybe others) produce male flowers first in order that the females will be fertilized. I have been trying to use a Q-Tip to fertilize the only female flower I have. I don't know if it was me or a bug, but I have a very small zucchini. But, all the rest are males. I might have seen an ovary on one stem, so I am watching.
> 
> The male part of the flower is just a thing sticking out with pollen all over it. The female part has "parts" to it. The male does not. Once you look, you'll see it all.
> 
> Did I help?


Thanks Lucy. I knew there were male and female flowers but does the seed determine if the flowers are going to be male or female or is it random?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, I'd guess he will wait to hear what the UN inspectors say. If the WMDs were launched by Assad, his headquarters and he will be the target. If it was the rebels as Assad claims, I suspect they will try to take out the WMD stash. Personally, I think it was Assad, but both sides are devious and criminal. I don't trust any of them. We need to only inject ourself in this if we have a national interest in doing so. We won't win either way. The rebels at this point hate us for dithering, and they are hard line radicals. Assad is a true monster that is needing to die, but why us?


Because our "leader" is weak and they know it and they can lead him to make the decision. Assad has killed so many of his fellow countrymen without the use of WMD's, but I also believe he was the one that used them. We are supporting the rebels, I hate to think that they have the WMD's and we didn't know about it. It really isn't surprising, as we don't actually know who the rebels are, we just supply them with weapons. I cringe at the thought of that logic.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just saw this on the net isn't this something?


They are so creative. Great look for summer. I can do a passable French braid, as I had to learn how for DD's dance recitals. I used to practice on her dolls.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> It was pretty much tripe the first time. Correcting the spelling did nothing to improve the content. None of which you stated excuses bad behavior. The word 'enabling' comes to mind.


Enabling is the perfect word.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Fresh tomato feast coming up soon :thumbup: Love fresh tomatos; I get the best little cherry tomatos at the local farmers market on Saturdays - my treat for lunch; none have ever made it home for supper


I have numerous cherry tomato plants in my yard, primarily for the grands. Oh how they love picking 'em...also banana peppers (which aren't hot at all) the GD makes a bee line for the back yard the minute she gets here to pick her produce. Are there many things that smell more heavenly (except for babies) than a tomato fresh off the vine? When my DH & I bought our 1st home we had 3 acres - when we bought the home the property had fig, apple trees, black & red raspberries & asparagus. Well, we thought we'd become the tomato growing experts of the neighborhood & planted 40 tomato plants. OMG, we had tomatoes everywhere! Couldn't give 'em away fast enough. I'd take bag after bag to my work & pass out to my fellow employees.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Seems a person can read and study history and not learn much from it. Attitudes like hers are not only enabling all the negative attitude and behaviour but also insults the many generations of black people who have strong, healthy families; good education and jobs; and are productive members of all levels of society.
> 
> There have been many success stories where positive intervention in education, music, art and sports have given black youth a positive option over gangs, drugs and violence.


Families & education are the keys to success for all.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Any "person" sexualizing young people in that way would probably be charged with criminal offences like sexual interference, molestation etc - but an agency that doesn't have a vested interest in the well being of the child can get away with it?


Excellent point.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> hot just hot here 90's expected. My heirloom tomatoes are riping and they are big too. No squash yet but have blossoms.
> 
> Hope spelling is o.k. wouldn't want the spelling police correcting me again
> . :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Not to worry Yarnie, the spelling police division has been unfunded for quite some time now.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good idea to move the plants around. We haven't had trouble since we move them around. I am not as good as growing seeds as I use to be either.


We always grow our cherry tomatoes from a small "starter" plant. Oh wait, we did have a couple come up from seeds that had dropped into the soil last year. Had forgotten about that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have often wondered if something would happen to the child and she would need emergency medical treatment; Who would be responsible? The person providing contraceptive, etc, or the parent? Who would pay for the treatment? Who would need to sign the papers giving permission for the treatment?
> 
> How would the person providing the contraceptives, etc. know the child's medical history?


It would all fall to the responsibility of the parent. I am so sure they would get around their responsibility and dump the results of their "concern for the child" in the parents' lap.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Lucy. I knew there were male and female flowers but does the seed determine if the flowers are going to be male or female or is it random?


No, the seed does not. There are male and female with every plant. Also, the female flower has a different position on the plant. The male is more away from the base, I think.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> No, the seed does not. There are male and female with every plant. Also, the female flower has a different position on the plant. The male is more away from the base, I think.


I have heard of some gardeners actually getting out in the garden with a paint brush and "helping" the pollination.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> There are problems with our health system, of course, but the prominence the media give to horror stories I think have more to do with softening us up for more privatisation than anything else.
> 
> I do not make comments on your internal politics and systems because I don't know enough about them.


I beg to differ on both of these, your statements. I'll go with what Daniel Hannan describes as the state of healthcare in the UK as compared to what our non-leader in Chief wants accomplished and modeled after the UK healthcare system.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am glad that your health care system has helped you and your parents. There are equal negative stories as well. I understand from a British citizen that the system is eroding. I am glad that you feel positive about it, but time will tell.


Wonder why the many celebrity Canadians and British citizens and some Aussies come to the USA for treatment then instead of being treated in their own countries? They among thousands come to the USA regularly for our superb healthcare system and doctors. That is, of course, before ObamaNoCare settles in.

Think S. Tyler, Keith Urban, Adele, Celine Dion. The list could go on and on without even mentioning the non-celebs.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course you care. You wouldn't spend your time reading our posts and replying to them otherwise. We all know you read them to learn something. Your "intellectual discussions" on LOLL are at a minus level, thus your NEED to spend your time WITH US. Your words, "I actually like for them to show their colors", is proof enough.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I do hope she has learned something from reading our posts; she lacks understanding in all topics. She used to constantly tell me to 'keep posting' as she is desperate to understand the topics being discussed. I gave up trying to explain every blessed thing to her and no longer read anything she posts. Life is more sweet!

I noticed she never gave a point of view or discussable position, nor initiated anything of value, she repeats everyones words and phrases constantly only while insulting and spewing curt remarks to other's opinions and beliefs.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wonder why the celebrity Canadians and British citizens and some Aussies come to the USA for treatment then instead of being treated in their own countries? They among thousands come to the USA regularly for our superb healthcare system and doctors. That is, of course, before ObamaNoCare settles in.
> 
> Think S. Tyler, Keith Urban, Adele, Celine Dion. The list could go on and on without even mentioning the non-celebs.


I have a Canadian citizen cousin living in British Columbia, Canada. She drives from B.C. to Washington state here in the U.S. for dental care. Says our U.S. dental care is more readily/faster & better availability than Canadian....& .....she's no Canadian celebrity wither.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I have a Canadian citizen cousin living in British Columbia, Canada. She drives from B.C. to Washington state here in the U.S. for dental care. Says our U.S. dental care is more readily/faster & better availability than Canadian....& .....she's no Canadian celebrity wither.


Sadly, my point. I have several Canadian friends as well who travel to the US for their medical care. I also know foreigners who came from his own country specifically to the USA for important surgery and cancer care.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gotta tell the rest of you KPers how much I enjoy reading ALL your posts, pro or con - agree (in my mind) or disagree (again in my mind) with my thoughts & beliefs. It's "refreshing" to hear others' world-wide ideas. Hey, that's what makes the world go 'round, don't ya' know. We don't live in a secular, little world of our own, have to share it with all.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sadly, my point. I have several Canadian friends as well who travel to the US for their medical care. I also know foreigners who came from his own country specifically to the USA for important surgery and cancer care.


Living in Minnesota and having some of the best healthcare facilities in the nation we have people from all over the world come here for treatment and/or procedures all the time.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Living in Minnesota and having some of the best healthcare facilities in the nation we have people from all over the world come here for treatment and/or procedures all the time.


Oh yeah, the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minnesota among others. We have a friend who lived in Jacksonville, went to the Mayo in Jacksonville, Florida, wouldn't dream of going to any other.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have heard of some gardeners actually getting out in the garden with a paint brush and "helping" the pollination.


I use a Q-Tip. Very delicate work. The paint brush must be very fine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The stamen and pistol look very different. Plus, the male stem is just straight and thin. Below the female flower on the stem is an ovary (it bulges out instead of being thin like a male stem). So when you see a bulge below the flower it is female. Squash plants (and maybe others) produce male flowers first in order that the females will be fertilized. I have been trying to use a Q-Tip to fertilize the only female flower I have. I don't know if it was me or a bug, but I have a very small zucchini. But, all the rest are males. I might have seen an ovary on one stem, so I am watching.
> 
> The male part of the flower is just a thing sticking out with pollen all over it. The female part has "parts" to it. The male does not. Once you look, you'll see it all.
> 
> Did I help?


Very interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have our share of horror stories in Can. too. I wouldn't do away with our system, but do believe it needs a massive overhaul. There is more money put into it every year but there are still many long delays and treatment options that aren't covered. Hundreds of millions are spent on the bureaucracy that administers the system; duplication of services between fed. & prov. govt;, perks, travel and conferences for bureaucrats; many failed attempts at electronic records managment. Most of this money would be better spent on direct patient care. Doc and clinics that try to improvise with alternative models are penalized by the system so there is little or no incentive for bottom up change.
> 
> The UK and Aus. has the option of private insurance and/or coverage but Can. does not. Having that option would take some pressure off the system. All visits and procedures are paid on a fee for service basis so docs with a more holistic, overall well being approach again are penalized. Drugs, vision, dental, physio etc are not included, although many large employers do have an extended benefits plan and private insurance like Blue Cross can be purchased. This gives an incentive for more costly prescriptions to be used when over the counter is available.
> 
> ...


We had regular private (through the company) health insurance when my husband got really sick. We were in our thirties with two little children. The bills were shockers, but we didn't have to worry one bit about that. Thank goodness! It's hard enough to be worried about life or death issues without having to worry about paying medical bills. We paid something, mind you. But we had coverage, and we had major medical when that ran out. I don't know what we would have done without it. We didn't have much savings - I guess we'd still be paying it off. So far, I've been just fine with ordinary private insurance. Now we're on Medicare, and I have no complaints about that either - yet. Co-pays went up, but still reasonable. One bad thing - hard to find a doctor who takes Medicare - could be a serious problem in the future.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> We had regular private (through the company) health insurance when my husband got really sick. We were in our thirties with two little children. The bills were shockers, but we didn't have to worry one bit about that. Thank goodness! It's hard enough to be worried about life or death issues without having to worry about paying medical bills. We paid something, mind you. But we had coverage, and we had major medical when that ran out. I don't know what we would have done without it. We didn't have much savings - I guess we'd still be paying it off. So far, I've been just fine with ordinary private insurance. Now we're on Medicare, and I have no complaints about that either - yet. Co-pays went up, but still reasonable. One bad thing - hard to find a doctor who takes Medicare - could be a serious problem in the future.


bonbf3
no problems here whatsoever finding medicare accepting Doctors. Had one 2 years ago but she quickly changed her mind and increased her patient load multifold. Money talks and Medicare Patients are steady customers (income).


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I use a Q-Tip. Very delicate work. The paint brush must be very fine.


yuck, all this talk about flower sex 
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.kaiserhealthnews.org/stories/2012/august/06/third-of-medicaid-doctors-say-no-new-patients.aspx

In this article it lists the percentage for each state.

If you're on Medicaid and looking for a new doctor, your chances are excellent of finding one  in Wyoming.

In New Jersey, not so much.

About 69 percent of doctors nationally accept new Medicaid patients, but the rate varies widely across the country, according to a study published Monday in the journal Health Affairs.

New Jersey had the nations lowest rate at 40 percent, while Wyoming had the highest, at 99 percent, according to a survey last year of doctors by the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

For years, some states have struggled to attract doctors to treat patients enrolled in the state-federal health insurance program for the poor, largely because of their low pay. New Jerseys reimbursement rate for Medicaid doctors, compared to what Medicare pays, is the lowest in the nation, according to the study.

Percentage Of U.S. Office-Based Physicians Accepting New Medicaid Patients, 2011

States estimated to be statistically significantly different from the national average are displayed in bold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Is it just me or did you edit your post. 


I would just like to see the statistic for this year or even last year??? not two years ago.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minnesota among others. We have a friend who lived in Jacksonville, went to the Mayo in Jacksonville, Florida, wouldn't dream of going to any other.


The best in the world. My brother was one of the people in Mayo that help set up radiation department in Jacksonville, Fla. Yes I am bragging. He was an associate members of the Clinic. He was the first person in the US to write a book on the Cat Scan, and travel all over the world to set them up and show how to use them. He also went into the middle east after war and rebuilt the radiation department for hospitals that were destroyed. He is now retired. But am so proud of him. Who would of thought that he would go so far in his life. After all he was my brother, I knew him when he was a silly kid.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> yuck, all this talk about flower sex
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Oh no not the sex thing again now we will hear that is all we ever post on here. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> The best in the world. My brother was one of the people in Mayo that help set up radiation department in Jacksonville, Fla. Yes I am bragging. He was an associate members of the Clinic. He was the first person in the US to write a book on the Cat Scan, and travel all over the world to set them up and show how to use them. He also went into the middle east after war and rebuilt the radiation department for hospitals that were destroyed. He is now retired. But am so proud of him. Who would of thought that he would go so far in his life. After all he was my brother, I knew him when he was a silly kid.


Wow, Yarnie, you should be proud of your brother - I would be. Thank you from me to him for doing such important work!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Some good words I read today:

Do not fret because of those who are evil or be envious of those who do wrong; for like the grass they will soon wither, like green plants they will soon die away. Trust in the Lord and do good; dwell in the land and enjoy safe pasture.

Take delight in the Lord, and he will give you the desires of your heart. Commit your way to the Lord; trust in him and he will do this: He will make your righteous reward shine like the dawn, your vindication like the noonday sun. 

Be still before the Lord and wait patiently for him; do not fret when people succeed in their ways, when they carry out their wicked schemes. Refrain from anger and turn from wrath; do not fretit leads only to evil. For those who are evil will be destroyed, but those who hope in the Lord will inherit the land. 

(Psalm 37:1-9 NIV)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> no problems here whatsoever finding medicare accepting Doctors. Had one 2 years ago but she quickly changed her mind and increased her patient load multifold. Money talks and Medicare Patients are steady customers (income).


I wish it were the same here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> yuck, all this talk about flower sex
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


X-rated, isn't it?! :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bonnie - I read the report - Huck's state is in the 67 percentile for Doctors accepting Medicare patients exactly like your state.

Nothing coming out of her mouth is truthful. Don't plan on moving to MO anytime soon - no improvements are offered! Your two states are exactly equivalent ....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We had regular private (through the company) health insurance when my husband got really sick. We were in our thirties with two little children. The bills were shockers, but we didn't have to worry one bit about that. Thank goodness! It's hard enough to be worried about life or death issues without having to worry about paying medical bills. We paid something, mind you. But we had coverage, and we had major medical when that ran out. I don't know what we would have done without it. We didn't have much savings - I guess we'd still be paying it off. So far, I've been just fine with ordinary private insurance. Now we're on Medicare, and I have no complaints about that either - yet. Co-pays went up, but still reasonable. One bad thing - hard to find a doctor who takes Medicare - could be a serious problem in the future.


I'm glad it all worked out ok for your family Bonnie. A major medical emergency is a frightening and stressful time. I know that quite a few Canadians go to the US for treatment if they can affort it to by pass our wait lists or for procedures that aren't covered here.

We do need a major overhaul of our system. Right now doctors are forced to work within the system's rules and procedures and that isn't always in the patients best interest. But medicare is a sacred cow here and those that offer suggestions for other models tend to be villified


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> http://www.kaiserhealthnews.org/stories/2012/august/06/third-of-medicaid-doctors-say-no-new-patients.aspx
> 
> In this article it lists the percentage for each state.
> 
> ...


This was Medicare. Couldn't find any Emory doctor who was taking new patients, and one dropped her regular patients, moved her office, and accepts only one kind of insurance! Aetna, I think. I have two friends who went to her, and they were unpleasantly surprised.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The best in the world. My brother was one of the people in Mayo that help set up radiation department in Jacksonville, Fla. Yes I am bragging. He was an associate members of the Clinic. He was the first person in the US to write a book on the Cat Scan, and travel all over the world to set them up and show how to use them. He also went into the middle east after war and rebuilt the radiation department for hospitals that were destroyed. He is now retired. But am so proud of him. Who would of thought that he would go so far in his life. After all he was my brother, I knew him when he was a silly kid.


I would be very proud, too. What an amazing group of accomplishments!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The best in the world. My brother was one of the people in Mayo that help set up radiation department in Jacksonville, Fla. Yes I am bragging. He was an associate members of the Clinic. He was the first person in the US to write a book on the Cat Scan, and travel all over the world to set them up and show how to use them. He also went into the middle east after war and rebuilt the radiation department for hospitals that were destroyed. He is now retired. But am so proud of him. Who would of thought that he would go so far in his life. After all he was my brother, I knew him when he was a silly kid.


And so you should brag, that is lots to be proud of.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie - I read the report - Huck's state is in the 67 percentile for Doctors accepting Medicare patients exactly like your state.
> 
> Nothing coming out of her mouth is truthful. Don't plan on moving to MO anytime soon - no improvements are offered! Your two states are exactly equivalent ....


Thanks for the info! Good grief.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad it all worked out ok for your family Bonnie. A major medical emergency is a frightening and stressful time. I know that quite a few Canadians go to the US for treatment if they can affort it to by pass our wait lists or for procedures that aren't covered here.
> 
> We do need a major overhaul of our system. Right now doctors are forced to work within the system's rules and procedures and that isn't always in the patients best interest. But medicare is a sacred cow here and those that offer suggestions for other models tend to be villified


Well, our experience was in 1975. My husband worked for Bell Labs, and that was when "Ma Bell" took good care of her employees. It was a great place to work. That all changed when Judge Green broke up the phone company.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad it all worked out ok for your family Bonnie. A major medical emergency is a frightening and stressful time. I know that quite a few Canadians go to the US for treatment if they can affort it to by pass our wait lists or for procedures that aren't covered here.
> 
> We do need a major overhaul of our system. Right now doctors are forced to work within the system's rules and procedures and that isn't always in the patients best interest. But medicare is a sacred cow here and those that offer suggestions for other models tend to be villified


I agree - definitely need changes. But NOT ocare.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This was Medicare. Couldn't find any Emory doctor who was taking new patients, and one dropped her regular patients, moved her office, and accepts only one kind of insurance! Aetna, I think. I have two friends who went to her, and they were unpleasantly surprised.


Sorry did search of Medicare and other articles came up and I read too fast and got confused

Three times more doctors are refusing Medicare patients than three years ago, many citing Medicare's increasing rules and lowered payment rates.

According to the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, which administers the program, even doctors who still see some Medicare patients are limiting the number of Medicare patients they will treat, reports The Wall Street Journal.

The declines are in addition to the growing number of doctors who won't accept new Medicaid patients, and come just as millions of Americans are poised to become eligible for coverage under Obamacare.

Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Obamacare-Medicare-doctors-drop/2013/07/29/id/517497#


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Sorry did search of Medicare and other articles came up and I read too fast and got confused
> 
> Three times more doctors are refusing Medicare patients than three years ago, many citing Medicare's increasing rules and lowered payment rates.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update. Sorry if I sounded rude, just didn't understand why you would post something from 2011 when it is 2013 . I was nasty so hope youc an forgive me. thanks.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you for the update. Sorry if I sounded rude, just didn't understand why you would post something from 2011 when it is 2013 . I was nasty so hope youc an forgive me. thanks.


All is fine. Really wish I could have found more up to date, but guess it takes a few years for data to be made available. The article was from August 2012, but I guess they had to use 2011 data.

Really hadn't much thought about doctors and Medicare, now do since I am getting close to that age.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, our experience was in 1975. My husband worked for Bell Labs, and that was when "Ma Bell" took good care of her employees. It was a great place to work. That all changed when Judge Green broke up the phone company.


It sounds like that could be quite an interesting story. Haven't heard the term "Ma Bell" for years, but it used to be a common motherhood type statement.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> We had regular private (through the company) health insurance when my husband got really sick. We were in our thirties with two little children. The bills were shockers, but we didn't have to worry one bit about that. Thank goodness! It's hard enough to be worried about life or death issues without having to worry about paying medical bills. We paid something, mind you. But we had coverage, and we had major medical when that ran out. I don't know what we would have done without it. We didn't have much savings - I guess we'd still be paying it off. So far, I've been just fine with ordinary private insurance. Now we're on Medicare, and I have no complaints about that either - yet. Co-pays went up, but still reasonable. One bad thing - hard to find a doctor who takes Medicare - could be a serious problem in the future.


Medicare is already a problem. The system pays doctors much less than private insurance does. If you have asupplemental plan you are OK, but I have a friend, whose father died 9 months ago because he only had the minimum coverage under Medicare and the hospital delayed letting him into the system and then released him too soon. It's that rationing that we all will be experiencing.

I live in Indiana, and we have good hospitals and well trained doctors, but the hospitals have cut staff by 25% this summer in anticipation of Obamacare implementation, and many doctors are discussing whether to leave their practices. Some will attempt to get association with hospitals, but few are getting offers and the fee structures are lower. I have this directly from my family as three are physicians, an orthopedic surgeon (IN), who already worked for a hospital group, and an anesthesiologist (CO), and a pediatrician (IL), who has left her practice due to reduced fee structures and pricey malpractice insurance.

Those who want to pretend the tidal wave of poor healthcare is not coming are fools.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Medicare is already a problem. The system pays doctors much less than private insurance does. If you have asupplemental plan you are OK, but I have a friend, whose father died 9 months ago because he only had the minimum coverage under Medicare and the hospital delayed letting him into the system and then released him too soon. It's that rationing that we all will be experiencing.
> 
> I live in Indiana, and we have good hospitals and well trained doctors, but the hospitals have cut staff by 25% this summer in anticipation of Obamacare implementation, and many doctors are discussing whether to leave their practices. Some will attempt to get association with hospitals, but few are getting offers and the fee structures are lower. I have this directly from my family as three are physicians, an orthopedic surgeon (IN), who already worked for a hospital group, and an anesthesiologist (CO), and a pediatrician (IL), who has left her practice due to reduced fee structures and pricey malpractice insurance.
> 
> Those who want to pretend the tidal wave of poor healthcare is not coming are fools.


Agree! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We had regular private (through the company) health insurance when my husband got really sick. We were in our thirties with two little children. The bills were shockers, but we didn't have to worry one bit about that. Thank goodness! It's hard enough to be worried about life or death issues without having to worry about paying medical bills. We paid something, mind you. But we had coverage, and we had major medical when that ran out. I don't know what we would have done without it. We didn't have much savings - I guess we'd still be paying it off. So far, I've been just fine with ordinary private insurance. Now we're on Medicare, and I have no complaints about that either - yet. Co-pays went up, but still reasonable. One bad thing - hard to find a doctor who takes Medicare - could be a serious problem in the future.


There are going to be more problems than Medicare. Doctors will be scarce.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The best in the world. My brother was one of the people in Mayo that help set up radiation department in Jacksonville, Fla. Yes I am bragging. He was an associate members of the Clinic. He was the first person in the US to write a book on the Cat Scan, and travel all over the world to set them up and show how to use them. He also went into the middle east after war and rebuilt the radiation department for hospitals that were destroyed. He is now retired. But am so proud of him. Who would of thought that he would go so far in his life. After all he was my brother, I knew him when he was a silly kid.


 I don't blame you go ahead and be proud!

:thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> There are going to be more problems than Medicare. Doctors will be scarce.


Either that or they will go to a cash only practice. They don't _have_ to take insurance.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Some good words I read today:
> 
> Do not fret because of those who are evil or be envious of those who do wrong; for like the grass they will soon wither, like green plants they will soon die away. Trust in the Lord and do good; dwell in the land and enjoy safe pasture.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie - I read the report - Huck's state is in the 67 percentile for Doctors accepting Medicare patients exactly like your state.
> 
> Nothing coming out of her mouth is truthful. Don't plan on moving to MO anytime soon - no improvements are offered! Your two states are exactly equivalent ....


KPG
you have the power of moving my place of residence? Now that is amazing. Which part of your Bible has taught you to lie and with regularity? Can't even let go if it on Sunday. Must be attending Satan's Temple.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen.


Country Bumpkins
I expected you to keep better company. Always citing the good book and then playing with the Devil. Shame on you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't blame you go ahead and be proud!
> 
> :thumbup:


Yarnlady,
So happy to hear about your brother. You should be very proud!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook. They grow up so fast.


 Yes they do. Best thing ever being a grandparent. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> I expected you to keep better company. Always citing the good book and then playing with the Devil. Shame on you.


I never play with satan. Never! There is no comdemnation in Christ Jesus. John 3 :17,18. So I am good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I never play with satan. Never! There is no comdemnation in Christ Jesus. John 3 :17,18. So I am good.


She is a lost soul as you and I know CB. She has no idea who Jesus is nor much about the Bible or any topic. It is no wonder she only posts crude and insulting statements about people instead of intelligent discussion or debate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I never play with satan. Never! There is no comdemnation in Christ Jesus. John 3 :17,18. So I am good.


Always remember if GOD be for us who can be against us.

Satan may try and those who follow him, but the door will close .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Always remember if GOD be for us who can be against us.
> 
> Satan may try and those who follow him, but the door will close .


The devil is a sissy and he is under my feet thru Christ my Lord.  Amen I approve this message.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook. They grow up so fast.


Oh I love it it is so true isn't it. The three of them two in college and one a senior in high school this year. 
It seem like only yesterday they were just babes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is a lost soul as you and I know CB. She has no idea who Jesus is nor much about the Bible or any topic. It is no wonder she only posts crude and insulting statements about people instead of intelligent discussion or debate.


Oh thanks KGP what a lovely picture too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The devil is a sissy and he is under my feet thru Christ my Lord.  Amen I approve this message.


I love it I think GOD appoves of this message too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love it I think GOD appoves of this message too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you all realize we have gone into # 10 wow we have really move up haven't we. 1,000 pages of friendship, laughter and tears. Yea FF wearing Denims and Pearls.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/famous-minister-whacks-obama-on-money-race-link/ My husband and I love Ben. We have wondered if he was still in the ministry.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> The best in the world. My brother was one of the people in Mayo that help set up radiation department in Jacksonville, Fla. Yes I am bragging. He was an associate members of the Clinic. He was the first person in the US to write a book on the Cat Scan, and travel all over the world to set them up and show how to use them. He also went into the middle east after war and rebuilt the radiation department for hospitals that were destroyed. He is now retired. But am so proud of him. Who would of thought that he would go so far in his life. After all he was my brother, I knew him when he was a silly kid.


You are right to be proud Yarnie. He was someone who helped a lot of people and made a difference in medicine. I'd be proud too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you all realize we have gone into # 10 wow we have really move up haven't we. 1,000 pages of friendship, laughter and tears. Yea FF wearing Denims and Pearls.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Sorry did search of Medicare and other articles came up and I read too fast and got confused
> 
> Three times more doctors are refusing Medicare patients than three years ago, many citing Medicare's increasing rules and lowered payment rates.
> 
> ...


It's a real mess - and going to get worse. I hope they repeal it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> All is fine. Really wish I could have found more up to date, but guess it takes a few years for data to be made available. The article was from August 2012, but I guess they had to use 2011 data.
> 
> Really hadn't much thought about doctors and Medicare, now do since I am getting close to that age.


I'll say one thing - when we went to sign up for Medicare, the woman who helped us really knew her business! Very efficient.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Another thing that makes me mad about ocare is that he's forcing companies to drop insurance for spouses, etc - all to get what he's always wanted - a single-payer plan. Single payer - the U.S. government, which means the taxpayers. That's been the plan all along - price them out of business so people have no choice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Another thing that makes me mad about ocare is that he's forcing companies to drop insurance for spouses, etc - all to get what he's always wanted - a single-payer plan. Single payer - the U.S. government, which means the taxpayers. That's been the plan all along - price them out of business so people have no choice.


I hope there is an uprising against Obamacare (and Obama).


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

This man, Art Schlichter, has a wonderful article about what we should be doing in Egypt. I agree with him. Funny, but I felt this way about the Muslim brotherhood when they grabbed power in Egypt. I felt relief when I heard the military had grabbed power back and everyday Egyptians were rebelling. But, moral relativism was creeping in, and I was doubting whether how I felt was wise. Not that I thought The Muslim Brotherhood were great, but whether we should be involved at all. I kept asking myself, "Why is this any of our business?" Art Schlichter has convinced me. You have to fight evil.

http://m.townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2013/08/26/why-is-crushing-the-muslim-brotherhood-a-bad-thing-n1671815?utm_source=thdaily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nl


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you all realize we have gone into # 10 wow we have really move up haven't we. 1,000 pages of friendship, laughter and tears. Yea FF wearing Denims and Pearls.


 :-D :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Christians are targeted in the military under Obama's policies and direction:* emphasis added

CHRISTIAN AIRMAN CLAIMS HE WAS FIRED BY LESBIAN COMMANDER FOR GAY MARRIAGE STANCE

by KEN KLUKOWSKI 25 Aug 2013

Senior Master Sgt. Phillip Monk has served in the U.S. Air Force for 19 years with a clean service record. But his new lesbian commander has relieved him of duty and is threatening his career, allegedly because of his Christian beliefs regarding gay marriage. Officials are investigating as Monk appeals his punishment.

Monk was First Sergeant of the 326th Training Squadron, stationed at Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio, Texas. According to his attorneys, Monk recently returned from a deployment and found he had a new commander, Maj. Elisa Valenzuela, who is openly lesbian.

Monk explained to Fox News that in one of their first meetings, Valenzuela discussed wanting a chaplain to offer a benediction, but she, objected to one particular chaplain that she called a bigot because he preached that homosexuality is a sin. Monk says the commanders response was, I dont know what kind of people actually believe that kind of crap.
Monk is a devout evangelical Christian, and as such he believes marriage is the union of one man and one woman.

Fox News Todd Starnes reported that there was an episode involving Valenzuela with an Air Force trainer discussing gay marriage. The trainer referenced the decline of the Roman Empire, and Monk explained to Shannon Bream on Fox & Friends that the trainer was lecturing on how such issues can divide society with detrimental effects.

Valenzuela allegedly wanted to harshly punish this trainer, and solicited Monks recommendations on how to respond. Monk suggested the commander use it as an opportunity to teach tolerance and diversity instead. Valenzuela told Monk that they were not on the same page, and that if he did not get on his commanders page he would not be allowed to continuing serving in his current position.

Then Valenzuela gave Monk an order, demanding Monk tell her whether he regards those who oppose gay marriage as discriminating against homosexuals. His attorneys add that he was told that supporting gay marriage was now military policy, and that he was not allowed to disagree with that policy.
Monk claims he responded that he could not answer Valenzuelas question the way she wanted, and that he feared expressing his true beliefs could put him in legal jeopardy.

Monk was then relieved of his duties.

I was essentially fired for not validating my commanders position [regarding] homosexual marriage, Monk explained to Fox News. 
Monk is one year away from retirement. He originally considered accepting his punishment quietly to get to his 20-year mark, thinking of his responsibilities to provide for his family.
But when recently reading the Bible with his family, Monk was instructing his sons about the importance of standing up for their beliefs. He felt a deep sense of conviction that he needed to lead them by example, speaking up in his own situation.

Monk contacted Liberty Institute, a public-interest law firm that specializes in protecting religious liberty. Liberty Institute had recently established a hotline for military service members whose religious-liberty rights are being violated (800-259-9109).

Liberty Institutes general counsel, Jeff Mateer, tells Breitbart News that, hostility to religious faith in the military is rampant and increasing at an alarming rate. Mateer says they receive many phone calls from those seeking help, but who wish to remain anonymous.

A spokesman for Lackland denies that Monk was relieved of duty, saying that Monks assignment was complete, and that is why he is no longer serving in his former post. Referring to Valenzuela and Monk, the spokesman added, They did have a disagreement, but supposedly, they agreed to disagree.

Another lawyer at Liberty Institute, Michael Berry, refuted the militarys claim:
Monk was not due to rotate to a new assignment until September, as military documents confirm. And typically, when youre due to rotate to a new assignment, that follows a period where you are being shadowed by your replacement to allow for a smooth transition. Another thing they didwhich is a drastic departure from standard procedureis that he was told you are not permitted to return to this unit. He was banned from returning to his training squadron, and had to receive special permission even to pick up his personal items.
Berry said Monk was told, Dont come back on Monday.

Those documents became public on Aug. 20, when Liberty Institute filed a formal equal-opportunity complaint and a request for redress with the military. Orders dated June 27 stated that Monks assignment would not end until Sept. 30. According to official filings, the hostile encounter with Valenzeula occurred on or around July 25. Then Monk received new orders on Aug. 13, informing him that on the very next day, Aug. 14, he would no longer part of his training squadron, and was being assigned to a new unit.

As a first step, this complaint has been filed with Valenzuela, informing her that, your conduct constitutes unlawful discrimination. The complaint cites Department of Defense Directive 1020.02, which the complaint says provides that, discrimination against individuals or groups based on religion is contrary to good order and discipline [in the military], counterproductive to combat readiness and mission accomplishment, and shall not be condoned.

Valenzuelas decision can be appealed to the wing commander, then all the way up the chain of command to Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel in the Pentagon.
Breitbart News spoke with Collen McGee, a spokeswoman for the training unit to which Monk was previously assigned. McGee said they disputed several of Monks contentions, but that the wing commander at Lackland had ordered a formal investigation of this situation, and that she would not comment on many specifics until the investigation was complete.

McGee added that they were committed to following military policy regarding this situation. She provided a copy of current Air Force policy, AFI 1-1, regarding religious freedom, but also admitted that the policy says nothing about religious-viewpoint speech by service members. Also Section 1.7.4.4 of this policy provides that harassing persons based on sexual orientation could be forbidden.

McGee also provided Breitbart News with Local Operating Instruction 36-03. Section 13.3.1.2 forbids language that degrades, belittles, or demeans, or slanders anyones sexual orientation, and includes specifically that language can be forbidden if it insinuates that such conduct is immoral. When asked if observant Christians expressing orthodox Christian beliefs regarding sexuality and/or marriage would be regarded as violating this prohibition, McGee had no comment.

Mateer says this incident is part of a pattern emerging throughout the military under President Obama. Mateer says many service members do not come forward publicly due to fear of retribution, which would destroy their military careers. Mateer explains that these instances are increasingly widespread, but most service members feel constrained not to speak out because they want to keep serving their country and also need to provide for their families.

Breitbart News has reported in recent months about serious threats to religious libertyespecially for observant Christiansin the military. As previously reported, the Obama-Hagel Pentagon held a series of meetings with an anti-Christian activist with a record of making shockingly-offensive statements against service members of traditional faith, and recently an ordained Christian chaplain was officially censored for merely quoting the old adage that there are no atheists in fox holes.

Now the career of an airman with 19 years in the Air Force is threatened, evidently because of his orthodox Christian beliefs. The First Amendment protects religious liberty, and forbids government from compelling a person to express any opinion they do not share.

These unprecedented issues regarding troops First Amendment rights have led Congress to move new legislation that would protect troops against such hostility, which has passed the House and is pending in the Senate.* President Obama threatens to veto the legislation if it reaches his desk.*


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Christians are targeted in the military under Obama's policies and direction:* emphasis added
> 
> CHRISTIAN AIRMAN CLAIMS HE WAS FIRED BY LESBIAN COMMANDER FOR GAY MARRIAGE STANCE
> 
> ...


Obama - :thumbdown:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie - I read the report - Huck's state is in the 67 percentile for Doctors accepting Medicare patients exactly like your state.
> 
> Nothing coming out of her mouth is truthful. Don't plan on moving to MO anytime soon - no improvements are offered! Your two states are exactly equivalent ....


Oh, does Huck live in Missouri? Everyone knows it is the "lap" land of Arkansas as they had to draw a line to stop Ark. then named it Missouri a slang for misery the show me state! This is funny good ole Huck a show me gal!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I had trouble with my email address this AM as it would not allow me to connect foe some time. So if I don't show up you will know why. I will set up another email carrier just in case & will notify Admin of my problem.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ooops  Incomplete post.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, does Huck live in Missouri? Everyone knows it is the "lap" land of Arkansas as they had to draw a line to stop Ark. then named it Missouri a slang for misery the show me state! This is funny good ole Huck a show me gal!


Yes, she does live in 'misery.'


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Where is our President?

He refuses to speak about what is going on in Egypt. His red line was crossed and he does nothing.
He refuses to speak about the murdered Aussie by blacks in OK. 
He refuses to speak about the train wreck called ObamaNoCare except to campaign for its implementation with taxpayers' money to no avail.

Where is he and will he *ever* lead this Nation?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The best in the world. My brother was one of the people in Mayo that help set up radiation department in Jacksonville, Fla. Yes I am bragging. He was an associate members of the Clinic. He was the first person in the US to write a book on the Cat Scan, and travel all over the world to set them up and show how to use them. He also went into the middle east after war and rebuilt the radiation department for hospitals that were destroyed. He is now retired. But am so proud of him. Who would of thought that he would go so far in his life. After all he was my brother, I knew him when he was a silly kid.


Wow, Yarnie toot your own horn very loud as you should be proud of your brother! We all love you very much & I'm proud to know you through KP & love to hear about your brother. I always knew you were special & now know your brother is special. How about your other family members?

You should be very proud of him! Hugs, janie


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> This man, Art Schlichter, has a wonderful article about what we should be doing in Egypt. I agree with him. Funny, but I felt this way about the Muslim brotherhood when they grabbed power in Egypt. I felt relief when I heard the military had grabbed power back and everyday Egyptians were rebelling. But, moral relativism was creeping in, and I was doubting whether how I felt was wise. Not that I thought The Muslim Brotherhood were great, but whether we should be involved at all. I kept asking myself, "Why is this any of our business?" Art Schlichter has convinced me. You have to fight evil.
> 
> http://m.townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2013/08/26/why-is-crushing-the-muslim-brotherhood-a-bad-thing-n1671815?utm_source=thdaily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nl


I agree with you KC.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Where is our President?
> 
> He refuses to speak about what is going on in Egypt. His red line was crossed and he does nothing.
> He refuses to speak about the murdered Aussie by blacks in OK.
> ...


I can answer this with one word NO.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, she does live in 'misery.'


A very good name for her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I'm off for several hours as must eat lunch then off to therapy on hands as now shoulder is hurting so guess too much knitting as 
When I pick it up, it hurts!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, Yarnie toot your own horn very loud as you should be proud of your brother! We all love you very much & I'm proud to know you through KP & love to hear about your brother. I always knew you were special & now know your brother is special. How about your other family members?
> 
> You hound be very proud of him! Hugs, janie


Thanks Janie They have all work hard meaning family but brother is the the one who has made our family proud. Dad retired from the service after 40 years. Cousin my mom raise as his mother died when he was 6 months old. Was the first in this state to set up computer at Unv. of Wisconsin extetendsion to tired to look word up He was my brother too as we grew up together. He has a plac on wall of unv. in his honor and his daughter was given a scholorship to go to college. He died when he was in his early 40's. We have many now alive who have beccome teachers,ect. Not famous but are to me. They are all special because they were not afraid to work and contribute to make this world a better place and I do mean work.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Christians are targeted in the military under Obama's policies and direction:* emphasis added
> 
> CHRISTIAN AIRMAN CLAIMS HE WAS FIRED BY LESBIAN COMMANDER FOR GAY MARRIAGE STANCE
> 
> ...


When is this going to end!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, Yarnie toot your own horn very loud as you should be proud of your brother! We all love you very much & I'm proud to know you through KP & love to hear about your brother. I always knew you were special & now know your brother is special. How about your other family members?
> 
> You hound be very proud of him! Hugs, janie


Thanks Janie They have all work hard meaning family but brother is the the one who has made our family proud. Dad retired from the service after 40 years. Cousin my mom raise as his mother died when he was 6 months old. Was the first in this state to set up computer at Unv. of Wisconsin extetendsion to tired to look word up He was my brother too as we grew up together. He has a plac on wall of unv. in his honor and his daughter was given a scholorship to go to college. He died when he was in his early 40's. We have many now alive who have beccome teachers,ect. Not famous but are to me. They are all special because they were not afraid to work and contribute to make this world a better place and I do mean work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree with you KC.


add my agree to that too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Where is our President?
> 
> He refuses to speak about what is going on in Egypt. His red line was crossed and he does nothing.
> He refuses to speak about the murdered Aussie by blacks in OK.
> ...


I think he is leading us into another war. Besides that, there is no leadership.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Janie They have all work hard meaning family but brother is the the one who has made our family proud. Dad retired from the service after 40 years. Cousin my mom raise as his mother died when he was 6 months old. Was the first in this state to set up computer at Unv. of Wisconsin extetendsion to tired to look word up He was my brother too as we grew up together. He has a plac on wall of unv. in his honor and his daughter was given a scholorship to go to college. He died when he was in his early 40's. We have many now alive who have beccome teachers,ect. Not famous but are to me. They are all special because they were not afraid to work and contribute to make this world a better place and I do mean work.


Nice family, Yarnie! No sisters? Just you and the boys?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Another thing that makes me mad about ocare is that he's forcing companies to drop insurance for spouses, etc - all to get what he's always wanted - a single-payer plan. Single payer - the U.S. government, which means the taxpayers. That's been the plan all along - price them out of business so people have no choice.


Read yesterday that UPS (United Parcel Service) will no longer offer insurance to the spouse of an employee if that spouse can obtain insurance for themself from the company they work for. It's starting & it ain't gonna be pretty folks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Where is our President?
> 
> He refuses to speak about what is going on in Egypt. His red line was crossed and he does nothing.
> He refuses to speak about the murdered Aussie by blacks in OK.
> ...


I don't think he will ever LEAD. He's not a leader - we see him act internationally only if approved by, of all dreadful things, the UN.
He also refuses to speak about Benghazi, still. This is beginning to loom as his "legacy."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I'm off for several hours as must eat lunch then off to therapy on hands as now shoulder is hurting so guess too much knitting as
> When I pick it up, it hurts!


I hope it feels better after your therapy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think he will ever LEAD. He's not a leader - we see him act internationally only if approved by, of all dreadful things, the UN.
> He also refuses to speak about Benghazi, still. This is beginning to loom as his "legacy."


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You can ignore me all you like, but I believe all of you deplore the problems of African-American society, and would do all you can to change it for the good. As I said, there is a smaller African-American middle class than there is a white middle class. Of course, there have been many successes, against all odds. However, whether you care to believe the truth or not, there is a larger under-class of blacks, and this is indeed due to the negative legacy of slavery to a great extent. Look at the statistics about the make up of those who live in poverty. Look at the number of African-American youth who are unemployed. Keep in mind the greatest cause of death of young African-American men is black-on-black violence. Read some history. Pay attention to what prominent, successful African-Americans say about their own under-class.

Your remarks are sadly uninformed. I'm not "enabling" anything. Rather, I telling the truth, truth that successful African-Americans are deeply concerned about, and that some of whom are working as hard as they can to change the current situation.

Here a couple of thnought-provoking statistics from Oakland, CA, which has an African-American population of 25% of the whole population of that city. 37% of African-American high school students dropped out in 2010, the most current year there are statistics for. Only 52% of the remaining African-Americans males graduated that year, while 78% of their white counterparts graduated. How do you think that impacts Oakland's overall African-American population?

From the American Journal of Medicine, April 2012 Issue:

Mortality from Homicide among Young Black Men: A New American Tragedy
by Charles H. Hennekens, MD, DrPH
AffiliationsCharles E. Schmidt College of Medicine, Florida Atlantic University, Boca Raton, Fla
, Joanna Drowos, DO, MPH, MBA
AffiliationsCharles E. Schmidt College of Medicine, Florida Atlantic University, Boca Raton, Fla
, Robert S. Levine, MD
AffiliationsDepartment of Family and Community Medicine, Meharry Medical College, Nashville, Tenn

In 1925, in the classic novel An American Tragedy, Theodore Dreiser portrayed a poignant yet powerful picture of youthful loneliness in industrial society and of the American mirage that beckons some of the young to disaster.

In 2012, an American tragedy of far greater urgency and public health importance is the alarming rate of homicide among young black men. Interracial homicide, whether the victim or the perpetrator is black, is abhorrent. Nonetheless, from the perspective of the health of the general public, the circumstances in which a young black man is both the victim and the perpetrator cause far more premature deaths.

Homicide is, far and away, the leading cause of death of young black men. In stark contrast, accidents are, far and away, the leading cause of death among young nonblack men and women of all races and ethnicities. Black men are 6 times more likely to die as the result of and 7 times more likely to commit murder than their white counterparts. One eighth of the population is black, but one half of all homicide victims are black. Their reduced life expectancy of more than 6 years would be improved more from eliminating homicide than abolishing any other causes of death except cardiovascular disease or cancer.

From 1999 to 2009, among those aged 15 to 34 years, there were 106,271 homicides, 85% (89,887) among men and 49% (52,265) among black men. One major and hotly debated issue is firearms. Specifically, 81% (85,643) of all homicides were due to firearms, including 91% (47,513) among black men. All attempts to address this complex issue should include, but not be limited to, optimizing the health of the general public, the strength of the existing evidence, and the constitutional right of individuals to bear arms.

In most circumstances, public health practitioners are charged to identify threats to the health of the community and to bring scientific evidence to the attention of policy makers, even if the threats are lawful and whether or not policy makers choose to act on that evidence. For example, cigarettes are both lawful and popular, but public health support of laws controlling their exposure to the general population has contributed to the reduction of the premature mortality they cause.

To date, however, this has not been the case for firearms. For policy makers proposing new gun laws, establishing an evidence-based legislative record may be especially important. Nonetheless, federal public health practitioners are barred from such activities, due, in part, to the Anti-Lobbying Act and a 1996 action by the Congress of the United States, which defines such activities as lobbying, which is considered a felony. Instead, federally employed public health officials are instructed by legislators to consider only the existing totality of available evidence. To date, this primarily includes descriptive data that are useful to formulate but not test hypotheses. Nobody would disagree that individual behavior change is an important and necessary strategy for lowering homicide rates, but there is legitimate debate about whether it would be sufficient. It seems plausible, if not likely, that major societal changes amenable to responsible government but beyond individual control also are needed to achieve decreases in premature mortality from homicide among young black men.

At present, we are aware of no reliable evidence on these important questions from analytic studies designed a priori to test hypotheses. For example, there is no reliable evidence about whether mandatory prison sentences for possession of an unlicensed firearm would have a positive, negative, or no impact. There is an urgent need for a sufficient totality of evidence on which to base the most rational judgments for individuals, as well as policy decisions for the health of the general public. Although it is not incumbent on policy makers to follow recommendations, if reliable evidence supports the current legislative position, then there would be a rational basis on which it should be upheld. It also may be that reliable evidence emerges to support modifications in laws concerning exposure to firearms. Outcomes may range, in theory, from relaxing current guidelines, to enforcing the status quo on firearms, to greater licensing requirements or some other solution. Any of these outcomes would be only one component of a multifactorial and multidisciplinary strategy to combat the epidemic of premature mortality from homicide among young black men. Death is inevitable, but premature death is not, including among young black men.

An urgent and necessary first step to abort this epidemic should include increased awareness of the general public, health care providers, and public health professional organizations. One example of a successful strategy is the US National High Blood Pressure Education Program. Before this program, hypertension had been established as a leading cause of premature morbidity and mortality from stroke and coronary heart disease. Nonetheless, only one half of hypertensive subjects were being detected; of these subjects, only one half were treated and hypertension was controlled in only one half. Thus, only one eighth of people with hypertension were effectively treated, a figure that has increased to more than one half in the last 41 years. This is due, in part, to the increased awareness of healthcare providers and the general public about a sufficient totality of evidence on the individual risks and benefits of therapeutic lifestyle changes and the need for multiple drug therapies of life-saving benefit. The 8th Report of the Joint National Committee on Prevention, Detection, Evaluation, and Treatment of High Blood Pressure is being drafted by the US National Heart, Lung, and Blood Institute. Every decision reached by the best possible independent medical review is subject to modification by other academic and public health experts, including various governmental agencies. The National Heart, Lung, and Blood Institute clearly states that their sponsored clinical guidelines are developed by voluntary expert panels which they convene and are, therefore, not official government positions. Nonetheless, they may inform policy decisions of other government agencies and other groups.

Medical and public health practitioners should be free to gather a sufficient totality of evidence and make official recommendations. To paraphrase Martin Luther King, Jr, the renowned black clergyman, activist, and prominent civil rights leader who preached and practiced nonviolence but was murdered by a gunsubstandard science anywhere is a threat to science everywhere.


west coast kitty said:


> Seems a person can read and study history and not learn much from it. Attitudes like hers are not only enabling all the negative attitude and behaviour but also insults the many generations of black people who have strong, healthy families; good education and jobs; and are productive members of all levels of society.
> 
> There have been many success stories where positive intervention in education, music, art and sports have given black youth a positive option over gangs, drugs and violence.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think he is leading us into another war. Besides that, there is no leadership.


I do to and he was critizing Bush and war in mid east. Funny how his lies are coming back to haunt him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I'm off for several hours as must eat lunch then off to therapy on hands as now shoulder is hurting so guess too much knitting as
> When I pick it up, it hurts!


Hope your therapy helps you Janie. It sounds like you are in a great deal of pain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Read yesterday that UPS (United Parcel Service) will no longer offer insurance to the spouse of an employee if that spouse can obtain insurance for themself from the company they work for. It's starting & it ain't gonna be pretty folks!


agree.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think he will ever LEAD. He's not a leader - we see him act internationally only if approved by, of all dreadful things, the UN.
> He also refuses to speak about Benghazi, still. This is beginning to loom as his "legacy."


Movie star.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Very sad.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Read yesterday that UPS (United Parcel Service) will no longer offer insurance to the spouse of an employee if that spouse can obtain insurance for themself from the company they work for. It's starting & it ain't gonna be pretty folks!


Delta Airlines has reported that ocare is going to cost them an additional $100M per year. More companies are dropping the number of hours employees work so that they won't have to provide insurance coverage as it would cost too much.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thought you would appreciate this story I received from a friend:

Tis far better to laugh than to cry, and this one serves us well. 

Part of rebuilding New Orleans caused residents often to be challenged with the task of tracing home titles back potentially hundreds of years. With a community rich with history stretching back over two centuries, houses have been passed along through generations of family, sometimes making it quite difficult to establish ownership. Here's a great letter an attorney wrote to the FHA on behalf of a client: 

You have to love this lawyer...

A New Orleans lawyer sought an FHA loan for a client. He was told the loan would be granted if he could prove satisfactory title to a parcel of property being offered as collateral. The title to the property dated back to 1803, which took the lawyer three months to track down. After sending the information to the FHA, he received the following reply:

(Actual reply from FHA): 

"Upon review of your letter adjoining your client's loan application, we note the request is supported by an Abstract of Title. While we compliment the able manner in which you have prepared and presented the application, we must point out you have only cleared title to the proposed collateral property back to 1803. Before final approval can be accorded, it will be necessary to clear the title back to its origin." 

Annoyed, the lawyer responded as follows: 

(Actual response):
"Your letter regarding title in Case No.189156 has been received. I note you wish to have title extended further than the 206 years covered by the present application. I was unaware any educated person in this country, particularly those working in the property area, would not know Louisiana was purchased by the United States from France in 1803, the year of origin identified in our application. For the edification of uninformed FHA bureaucrats, the title to the land prior to U.S. ownership was obtained from France , which had acquired it by Right of Conquest from Spain. The land came into the possession of Spain by Right of Discovery made in the year 1492 by a sea captain named Christopher Columbus, who had been granted the privilege of seeking a new route to India by the Spanish monarch, Queen Isabella. The good Queen Isabella, being a pious woman and almost as careful about titles as the FHA, took the precaution of securing the blessing of the Pope before she sold her jewels to finance Columbus 's expedition. Now the Pope, as I'm sure you may know, is the emissary of Jesus Christ, the Son of God, and God, it is commonly accepted, created this world. Therefore, I believe it is safe to presume God also made the part of the world called Louisiana. God; therefore, would be the owner of origin and His origins date back to before the beginning of time, the world as we know it, and the FHA. I hope you find God's original
claim to be satisfactory. Now, may we have
our loan?" 

The loan was immediately approved. 

And you want Government running health care?







_____________________________________________________


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Thought you would appreciate this story I received from a friend:
> 
> Tis far better to laugh than to cry, and this one serves us well.
> 
> ...


I want this lawyer's phone number! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thought you would appreciate this story I received from a friend:
> 
> Tis far better to laugh than to cry, and this one serves us well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday SS, Maidofbedlam and Farosfriend.


Sorry I left out Craftylady49


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thought you would appreciate this story I received from a friend:
> 
> Tis far better to laugh than to cry, and this one serves us well.
> 
> ...


I love it but that he had to go that far back to get the person who then had to think about it.

Your right who wants the goverment health care or any part of a person life come to think of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry I left out Craftylady49


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry I left out Craftylady49


Why the heck does one person require so many IDs (names) under which to post? Four names and still nothing meaningful posted - wow.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Interesting thread "How cool is this move by CVS" was pointed out to me. 

Seems other KP members are taking on Hucking and another to 'out' their evil ways.

Bravo and blessings to them!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie how is your Santa coming along? Look at this one.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195339-1.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Interesting thread "CVS" was pointed out to me.
> 
> Seems other KP members are taking on Hucking and another to 'out' their evil ways.
> 
> Bravo and blessings to them!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I do hope she has learned something from reading our posts; she lacks understanding in all topics. She used to constantly tell me to 'keep posting' as she is desperate to understand the topics being discussed. I gave up trying to explain every blessed thing to her and no longer read anything she posts. Life is more sweet!
> 
> I noticed she never gave a point of view or discussable position, nor initiated anything of value, she repeats everyones words and phrases constantly only while insulting and spewing curt remarks to other's opinions and beliefs.


You are absolutely correct. Nothing of value.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

MIB, the cause is not guns, or flashlights, or baseball bats, or fists. The cause is dysfunctional families, lack of discipline in the home, and out of wedlock births. Fix that, and we'd fix this problem. 78% of black children are born out of wedlock. Many grow up in homes with a mother whose educational level is 9th grade. Most of these children are fatherless in practice. 

The left does not want to hear this as a cause because it makes a statement about what children need vs what Liberals promote - morals, which come from God's laws are absent in many homes, no fathers living with children to balance love and discipline, unhealthy lifestyles of children's parents (drug use, unhealthy diets, lack of structure, and joblessness), abortion rather than adoption, and a glorification of violence and sexuality in the media. 

Black children living with educated, working parents are somewhat immune from this violence unless they get dragged into it by a friend still living in these negative conditions. I can't believe that blacks who survived slavery are willing to bind themselves to this field hand mentality. They are enslaving themselves and their offspring by bringing their precious children into this lifestyle rather than getting out themselves and then having children. Obviously, they don't care about or haven't considered what they are doing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Interesting thread "CVS" was pointed out to me.
> 
> Seems other KP members are taking on Hucking and another to 'out' their evil ways.
> 
> Bravo and blessings to them!!!!


I agree it does not understand the more it spreads it nastyness the more poeple are getting to know it. They are tired of it's rants too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> MIB, the cause is not guns, or flashlights, or baseball bats, or fists. The cause is dysfunctional families, lack of discipline in the home, and out of wedlock births. Fix that, and we'd fix this problem. 78% of black children are born out of wedlock. Many grow up in homes with a mother whose educational level is 9th grade. Most of these children are fatherless in practice.
> 
> The left does not want to hear this as a cause because it makes a statement about what children need vs what Liberals promote - morals, which come from God's laws are absent in many homes, no fathers living with children to balance love and discipline, unhealthy lifestyles of children's parents (drug use, unhealthy diets, lack of structure, and joblessness), abortion rather than adoption, and a glorification of violence and sexuality in the media.
> 
> Black children living with educated, working parents are somewhat immune from this violence unless they get dragged into it by a friend still living in these negative conditions. I can't believe that blacks who survived slavery are willing to bind themselves to this field hand mentality. They are enslaving themselves and their offspring by bringing their precious children into this lifestyle rather than getting out themselves and then having children. Obviously, they don't care about or haven't considered what they are doing.


I could not agree with you more.Bill Cosby was critize by his own race for saying almost the same thing a while back. They seemed to not understand what he was saying then nor are they not understanding it now. If anyone says anything they call it racist.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry I left out Craftylady49


It's very odd to get a Happy Birthday for someone I don't know.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I do to and he was critizing Bush and war in mid east. Funny how his lies are coming back to haunt him.


Yarnlady,

His term cannot come to an end fast enough.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie how is your Santa coming along? Look at this one.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195339-1.html


Saw it don't like carving on pine becaus of pine pitch and it dulls knives faster. But he does do a good job of it.

Haven't even touch it all summer to many other things happening . Will get to it some day :roll: just have to have the time. Maybe if i stayed off computer would have some time don't you think


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw it don't like carving on pine becaus of pine pitch and it dulls knives faster. But he does do a good job of it.
> 
> Haven't even touch it all summer to many other things happening . Will get to it some day :roll: just have to have the time. Maybe if i stayed off computer would have some time don't you think


Maybe that is why I had so much trouble. I used Pine too much sap and grain in the wood. Yeah I will have a lot more done too. But too much fun to spend time with my friends.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> This man, Art Schlichter, has a wonderful article about what we should be doing in Egypt. I agree with him. Funny, but I felt this way about the Muslim brotherhood when they grabbed power in Egypt. I felt relief when I heard the military had grabbed power back and everyday Egyptians were rebelling. But, moral relativism was creeping in, and I was doubting whether how I felt was wise. Not that I thought The Muslim Brotherhood were great, but whether we should be involved at all. I kept asking myself, "Why is this any of our business?" Art Schlichter has convinced me. You have to fight evil.
> 
> http://m.townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2013/08/26/why-is-crushing-the-muslim-brotherhood-a-bad-thing-n1671815?utm_source=thdaily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nl


I agree KC. The jihadists want to die for their country, then they should have help doing so. General Patton had the right idea. Let THEM die for their country.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Of course guns, etc., aren't the cause of the problems in some African-American communities. It takes people to weild the weapons you list. Illegal access and the ability to believe its OK to use violence are another thing altogether, and very much part of the cause of problems in African-American comminitues.

It's all too easy to say "that blacks who survived slavery are willing to bind themselves to this field hand mentality. They are enslaving themselves and their offspring by bringing their precious children into this lifestyle rather than getting out themselves and then having children. Obviously, they don't care about or haven't considered what they are doing." while saying nothing about changing that.

What you say is true to a great degree. What you don't say is glaringly absent. We're talking about serious, embedded problems and you offer no solution. What do you actually propose those who don't care to improve thenselves and their families do? Christianity isn't a magic wand that can be waved around to create instant solutions, no matter how much it could do, and has done for some, to solve the problems we're talking about. Please, once again, what concrete solutions do you propose to the problems we're talking about? It just isn't good enough to list problems without listing possible solutions.


Knit crazy said:


> MIB, the cause is not guns, or flashlights, or baseball bats, or fists. The cause is dysfunctional families, lack of discipline in the home, and out of wedlock births. Fix that, and we'd fix this problem. 78% of black children are born out of wedlock. Many grow up in homes with a mother whose educational level is 9th grade. Most of these children are fatherless in practice.
> 
> The left does not want to hear this as a cause because it makes a statement about what children need vs what Liberals promote - morals, which come from God's laws are absent in many homes, no fathers living with children to balance love and discipline, unhealthy lifestyles of children's parents (drug use, unhealthy diets, lack of structure, and joblessness), abortion rather than adoption, and a glorification of violence and sexuality in the media.
> 
> Black children living with educated, working parents are somewhat immune from this violence unless they get dragged into it by a friend still living in these negative conditions. I can't believe that blacks who survived slavery are willing to bind themselves to this field hand mentality. They are enslaving themselves and their offspring by bringing their precious children into this lifestyle rather than getting out themselves and then having children. Obviously, they don't care about or haven't considered what they are doing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Spelling Police needed. A lady after my owen heart I am laughing my head of. Miss spelled Shirt. 
She spells like me.

Total stupid moments of realization. If you get a chance check it out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Check this one out!

The United States ranks 3rd in Murders throughout the World.

But if you take out Chicago , Detroit , Washington DC and New Orleans , the United States is 4th from the Bottom for Murders.

These 4 Cities also have the toughest Gun Control Laws in the United States .

All 4 are also controlled by Democrats.

It would be absurd to draw any conclusions from this data .
right?

DO YOU SUPPOSE THIS ADMINISTRATION IS DOING ANYTHING ABOUT THIS???


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Spelling Police needed. A lady after my owen heart I am laughing my head of. Miss spelled Shirt.
> She spells like me.
> 
> Total stupid moments of realization. If you get a chance check it out.


What?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Check this one out!
> 
> The United States ranks 3rd in Murders throughout the World.
> 
> ...


Nope to busy doing his tours and as you have said being a movie star. Not enough time to govern this country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope to busy doing his tours and as you have said being a movie star. Not enough time to govern this country.


You are right as you are always right. :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Read yesterday that UPS (United Parcel Service) will no longer offer insurance to the spouse of an employee if that spouse can obtain insurance for themself from the company they work for. It's starting & it ain't gonna be pretty folks!


UPS isn't alone. Delta Airlines has said that Obamacare will definitely increase their HC costs by 100M next year.There will be a 14M increase alone for dependent children remaining on their parents' plans until they are 26. There will be an increase of another 14M because the healthy employees, that weren't covered before, now have to be covered. Then there is the $63.00 tax on everyone with insurance. Delta says that the HC law gives ZERO benefit to it's employees.

No doubt about it, HC is a cost for businesses. Spouses are opting out to protect the working spouse's job. Businesses are going to cut costs. They will also pass on these costs to the consumer. Higher ticket prices for the traveler and higher package costs for UPS customers. We the People are continually being screwed.

The keeping your child on your HC plan is really turning around to bite the administration in the butt. As long as children can be covered until they are 26, they will not sign up for Obamacare Obamacare needs those sign ups in order for it to work. So sad.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why the heck does one person require so many IDs (names) under which to post? Four names and still nothing meaningful posted - wow.


KPG
that is a question I direct to you. Another boomerang in your arsenal.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope to busy doing his tours and as you have said being a movie star. Not enough time to govern this country.


theyarnlady
oh you think you are so smart now learn to spell.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> MIB, the cause is not guns, or flashlights, or baseball bats, or fists. The cause is dysfunctional families, lack of discipline in the home, and out of wedlock births. Fix that, and we'd fix this problem. 78% of black children are born out of wedlock. Many grow up in homes with a mother whose educational level is 9th grade. Most of these children are fatherless in practice.
> 
> The left does not want to hear this as a cause because it makes a statement about what children need vs what Liberals promote - morals, which come from God's laws are absent in many homes, no fathers living with children to balance love and discipline, unhealthy lifestyles of children's parents (drug use, unhealthy diets, lack of structure, and joblessness), abortion rather than adoption, and a glorification of violence and sexuality in the media.
> 
> Black children living with educated, working parents are somewhat immune from this violence unless they get dragged into it by a friend still living in these negative conditions. I can't believe that blacks who survived slavery are willing to bind themselves to this field hand mentality. They are enslaving themselves and their offspring by bringing their precious children into this lifestyle rather than getting out themselves and then having children. Obviously, they don't care about or haven't considered what they are doing.


They don't value their own lives, therefore are not able to improve them. It is not the legacy of slavery keeping AAs down, they are doing this to themselves with the breakdown of the family and their morals.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Check this one out!
> 
> The United States ranks 3rd in Murders throughout the World.
> 
> ...


Yes, they are ignoring it the way they do best, and hoping it will go away. It says it all doesn't it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another crazy.http://foxnewsinsider.com/2013/08/26/dhs-employee-paid-leave-after-discovery-race-war-website


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree KC. The jihadists want to die for their country, then they should have help doing so. General Patton had the right idea. Let THEM die for their country.


Sounds like a very good idea.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Check this one out!
> 
> The United States ranks 3rd in Murders throughout the World.
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Another post from a friend:

This was written by a 21 yr old female who gets it. It's her future she's worried about and this is how she feels about the social welfare big government state that she's being forced to live in! These solutions are just common sense in her opinion. 

This was in the Waco Tribune Herald, Waco , TX 

PUT ME IN CHARGE . . .

Put me in charge of food stamps. I'd get rid of Lone Star cards; no cash for Ding Dongs or Ho Ho's, just money for 50-pound bags of rice and beans, blocks of cheese and all the powdered milk you can haul away. If you want steak and frozen pizza, then get a job. 

Put me in charge of Medicaid. The first thing I'd do is to get women Norplant birth control implants or tubal ligations. Then, we'll test recipients for drugs, alcohol, and nicotine. If you want to reproduce or use drugs, alcohol, or smoke, then get a job.

Put me in charge of government housing. Ever live in a military barracks? You will maintain our property in a clean and good state of repair. Your "home" will be subject to inspections anytime and possessions will be inventoried. If you want a plasma TV or Xbox 360, then get a job and your own place. 

In addition, you will either present a check stub from a job each week or you will report to a "government" job. It may be cleaning the roadways of trash, painting and repairing public housing, whatever we find for you. We will sell your 22 inch rims and low profile tires and your blasting stereo and speakers and put that money toward the "common good.." 

Before you write that I've violated someone's rights, realize that all of the above is voluntary. If you want our money, accept our rules. Before you say that this would be "demeaning" and ruin their "self esteem," consider that it wasn't that long ago that taking someone else's money for doing absolutely nothing was demeaning and lowered self esteem. 

If we are expected to pay for other people's mistakes we should at least attempt to make them learn from their bad choices. The current system rewards them for continuing to make bad choices.

AND While you are on Gov't subsistence, you no longer can VOTE! Yes, that is correct. For you to vote would be a conflict of interest. You will voluntarily remove yourself from voting while you are receiving a Gov't welfare check. If you want to vote, then get a job.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Movie star.


Right. He'd love that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Of course guns, etc., aren't the cause of the problems in some African-American communities. It takes people to weild the weapons you list. Illegal access and the ability to believe its OK to use violence are another thing altogether, and very much part of the cause of problems in African-American comminitues.
> 
> It's all too easy to say "that blacks who survived slavery are willing to bind themselves to this field hand mentality. They are enslaving themselves and their offspring by bringing their precious children into this lifestyle rather than getting out themselves and then having children. Obviously, they don't care about or haven't considered what they are doing." while saying nothing about changing that.
> 
> What you say is true to a great degree. What you don't say is glaringly absent. We're talking about serious, embedded problems and you offer no solution. What do you actually propose those who don't care to improve thenselves and their families do? Christianity isn't a magic wand that can be waved around to create instant solutions, no matter how much it could do, and has done for some, to solve the problems we're talking about. Please, once again, what concrete solutions do you propose to the problems we're talking about? It just isn't good enough to list problems without listing possible solutions.


You cannot change people who don't care about themselves or their children. There is no government program or social worker/psychologist, who can instill caring and responsibility in people who are so lacking in a normal human instinct. Uncaring and irresponsible parents do need a wake-up call. Many drug violators with children face the choice in court of choosing to get clean or lose their children. I'd suggest this for every parent facing a child endangerment violation or drugs or a violent act, and every parent, whose child faces arrest for a violent act on the first instance of violation.

Parents who do not lead moral lives are more likely to be violent, drug users, and criminals. Morality comes from God. There are adults raised as religious people, who have learned morality, but reject God. But, no one is moral who has been raised without God.

The children should be raised by someone who cares, whether that's a relative or an adoptive parent. Orphanages did a better job protecting and teaching children than these parents are doing. Unfortunately, the cycle of poverty and ignorance is generational. The cycle should be broken, and it can be. Take the children out of these failing homes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thought you would appreciate this story I received from a friend:
> 
> Tis far better to laugh than to cry, and this one serves us well.
> 
> ...


This is great!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is the local girl I was telling y'all about. PTL http://www.thv11.com/news/specials/kalis_story/default.aspx


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Another post from a friend:
> 
> This was written by a 21 yr old female who gets it. It's her future she's worried about and this is how she feels about the social welfare big government state that she's being forced to live in! These solutions are just common sense in her opinion.
> 
> ...


I really like this! Thank you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Another post from a friend:
> 
> This was written by a 21 yr old female who gets it. It's her future she's worried about and this is how she feels about the social welfare big government state that she's being forced to live in! These solutions are just common sense in her opinion.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome. Watch this!http://ipost.christianpost.com/news/angel-saves-a-man-on-a-motorbike-from-compete-destruction-and-captured-in-video-11029/


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> The best in the world. My brother was one of the people in Mayo that help set up radiation department in Jacksonville, Fla. Yes I am bragging. He was an associate members of the Clinic. He was the first person in the US to write a book on the Cat Scan, and travel all over the world to set them up and show how to use them. He also went into the middle east after war and rebuilt the radiation department for hospitals that were destroyed. He is now retired. But am so proud of him. Who would of thought that he would go so far in his life. After all he was my brother, I knew him when he was a silly kid.


theyarnlady
what is the name of the book?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They don't value their own lives, therefore are not able to improve them. It is not the legacy of slavery keeping AAs down, they are doing this to themselves with the breakdown of the family and their morals.


Wow--the hypocrisy in your post is unbelievable.
Breakdown of family and morals? For centuries the institutions of slavery and Jim Crow (slavery under a different name) made a mockery of so-called Christian values in regards to African-Americans.

The sacred ceremony of marriage? Often ritualized by two slaves jumping together over a broomstick, and resulted in a bond that could be broken on the whim of the slaves' owners. Under Jim Crow "til death do you part" was felony (punishable by prison time, fines, or both) if the couple happened not to be of the same race.

Education? Under slavery it was illegal for slaves to learn to read and write, and those few who dared faced whippings, being sold away from loved ones, or worse. During the Jim Crow era young children were forced to work as domestics or in the fields for their daily bread--the few exceptions were told point blank that they weren't good enough to sit beside white children in the classroom and exiled to distant and horribly-equipped schools.

Sexual morality? How many women of color were taught that their bodies belonged to them and them alone? How many were permitted to stand up to a white man and tell him to keep his hands to himself? How many African-American men dared protest when their daughters, sisters, and wives were assaulted?

The work ethic? Under slavery the only beneficiaries of slaves' hard labor were the white masters, who could and did take everything their human chattel possessed. Under Jim Crow African-Americans who struggled to get ahead were labeled uppity and arrogant, and often became targets of violence by spiteful white neighbors.

So much has changed since the 1960s--but not the hearts and minds of certain rightie racists, I'm afraid.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is the local girl I was telling y'all about. PTL http://www.thv11.com/news/specials/kalis_story/default.aspx


wonderful news about her improving health


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wow. Can someone tell susan that we've had laws against slavery for a reallly long time now and those rights were promoted by the Republican party and that there is a black man as President for the second time and lots and lots of leaders of color in powerful positions throughout the Nation. Remind her that our Nation likes all races and treats them equally. 

I think she is stuck in a time warp and has missed lots of good things that have been happening in say the last 145 or so years. :shock:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow. Can someone tell susan that we've had laws against slavery for a reallly long time now and those rights were promoted by the Republican party and that there is a black man as President for the second time and lots and lots of leaders of color in powerful positions throughout the Nation. Remind her that our Nation likes all races and treats them equally.
> 
> I think she is stuck in a time warp and has missed lots of good things that have been happening in say the last 145 or so years. :shock:


Read your history, toots...just fifty years ago it was the 1960s, and Jim Crow was operating in full force. The Civil Rights Act, which struck the death blow to institutionalized racism, didn't pass until 1964.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> wonderful news about her improving health


It's great!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry for my undignified response. KPG - I found her name for you very offensive. She is telling you she is better then you. Could not be further from the truth.


She loves to talk down to us Righties. I love that name because we are right! :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow. Can someone tell susan that we've had laws against slavery for a reallly long time now and those rights were promoted by the Republican party and that there is a black man as President for the second time and lots and lots of leaders of color in powerful positions throughout the Nation. Remind her that our Nation likes all races and treats them equally.
> 
> I think she is stuck in a time warp and has missed lots of good things that have been happening in say the last 145 or so years. :shock:


This is the type of grievance mongering that is destroying black American culture. I never owned slaves, nor did my parents, grandparents or great grandparents. Slavery was evil, and it ended 170+ years ago. Nobody who experienced slavery is alive today, but black Americans are now enslaving themselves. It is really denigrating the thousands of productive black Americans to claim victimhood. Everybody is responsible for their own futures. The blacks that choose to be so lazy that they won't work in school, stay in school, participate in church activities, get a job, and prefer drugs, sex and hip hop are a blight on themselves, their communities, and their children. I don't want to hear about remediation projects. These folks chose poverty, the drug culture, and living in sub-human conditions. Options were available to avoid it - education, enlistment in the military, field work (which is the only thing most are qualified for) and janitorial jobs (which is another thing their lack of education qualifies them for). Hispanics are doing it, but then again, they have initiative.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

What is Alcameron talking about on LOLL about page 122 of our #9 as she says it is the most disturbing thing to read on KP. I have read that page & don't understand what she is referring as the long horrible quote. Could someone please tell me what she thinks is so horrible?

Is it what Knit Crazy wrote? Or do I have the wrong person?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry for my undignified response. KPG - I found her name for you very offensive. She is telling you she is better then you. Could not be further from the truth.


The name Toots is offensive? Hum? I've been called that my entire life & have never thought of it as "offensive". Perhaps I should go back & rethink my name Toots, ya' think? Just asking.....


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Very true KPG, thanks as here is one from me!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is the type of grievance mongering that is destroying black American culture. I never owned slaves, nor did my parents, grandparents or great grandparents. Slavery was evil, and it ended 170+ years ago. Nobody who experienced slavery is alive today, but black Americans are now enslaving themselves. It is really denigrating the thousands of productive black Americans to claim victimhood. Everybody is responsible for their own futures. The blacks that choose to be so lazy that they won't work in school, stay in school, participate in church activities, get a job, and prefer drugs, sex and hip hop are a blight on themselves, their communities, and their children. I don't want to hear about remediation projects. These folks chose poverty, the drug culture, and living in sub-human conditions. Options were available to avoid it - education, enlistment in the military, field work (which is the only thing most are qualified for) and janitorial jobs (which is another thing their lack of education qualifies them for). Hispanics are doing it, but then again, they have initiative.


Very true.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You cannot change people who don't care about themselves or their children. There is no government program or social worker/psychologist, who can instill caring and responsibility in people who are so lacking in a normal human instinct. Uncaring and irresponsible parents do need a wake-up call. Many drug violators with children face the choice in court of choosing to get clean or lose their children. I'd suggest this for every parent facing a child endangerment violation or drugs or a violent act, and every parent, whose child faces arrest for a violent act on the first instance of violation.
> 
> Parents who do not lead moral lives are more likely to be violent, drug users, and criminals. Morality comes from God. There are adults raised as religious people, who have learned morality, but reject God. But, no one is moral who has been raised without God.
> 
> The children should be raised by someone who cares, whether that's a relative or an adoptive parent. Orphanages did a better job protecting and teaching children than these parents are doing. Unfortunately, the cycle of poverty and ignorance is generational. The cycle should be broken, and it can be. Take the children out of these failing homes.


Ignore MIB Seattle as she is not one of us & therefore does not deserve a reply! She is nuts!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry for my undignified response. KPG - I found her name for you very offensive. She is telling you she is better then you. Could not be further from the truth.


I didn't find it undignified I thought it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow. Can someone tell susan that we've had laws against slavery for a reallly long time now and those rights were promoted by the Republican party and that there is a black man as President for the second time and lots and lots of leaders of color in powerful positions throughout the Nation. Remind her that our Nation likes all races and treats them equally.
> 
> I think she is stuck in a time warp and has missed lots of good things that have been happening in say the last 145 or so years. :shock:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So what, quit making excuses. Slavery has be gone more than 150 years, The slaves were not only black. There were white indentured servants too. 150 years ago many were living in Sod houses too. I think we have progressed a bit from that. 60 years ago many were living without running water or indoor bathrooms and we have improved our life style. They are the only ones that can improve their life. But they have to WANT to. If they want to be a part of a gang that is what they will do.


You are so right. People come from miserable conditions and do well. It is up to the person to choose.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> The name Toots is offensive? Hum? I've been called that my entire life & have never thought of it as "offensive". Perhaps I should go back & rethink my name Toots, ya' think? Just asking.....


Relax, Georgie. KPG and Joey only took offense because they believe I am African-American. In their minds it is intolerable for a woman of color to address them in such a flip manner.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is the local girl I was telling y'all about. PTL http://www.thv11.com/news/specials/kalis_story/default.aspx


Miraculous recovery! I hope her mother will be all right. It sounds like she's getting good medical care. Texas is a great place for medicine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are so right. People come from miserable conditions and do well. It is up to the person to choose.


Yes. There are some amazing people who overcome very difficult circumstances of all kinds.

Black or white, growing up poor in a culture of drugs, guns, crime, and anger is hard to get over. They are immersed in it. That is their world. Some of these people know no other way. And some know there is a better life but don't know how to attain it - and that causes frustration and anger and desperation.

For sixty years we've been saying education is the key.

The cause is not race - it's just that some races have more people living in that kind of culture. The blame does not go to any particular race. Countless white people care deeply and have tried to solve the problems of poverty, and it seems an insurmountable problem. There must be an answer to this very complex and age-old problem.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So what, quit making excuses. Slavery has be gone more than 150 years, The slaves were not only black. There were white indentured servants too. 150 years ago many were living in So d houses too. I think we have progressed a bit from that. 60 years ago many were living without running water or indoor bathrooms and we have improved our life style. They are the only ones that can improve their life. But they have to WANT to. If they want to be a part of a gang that is what they will do.


Boy, do I agree with you. 150 years ago, one strain of my ancestors was soon to escape the Civil War devastation, travel the Oregon trail and homestead. Watch Mountain Men on the History Channel. It isn't civilization now. Another strain was preaching God's word as a circuit preacher in IL, another was recuperating from fighting in the Union, another was raising 8 children in Indian territory and living in a 12x24 log cabin with a loft above. On my husband's side, relatives were fighting pograms in Russia and another was fatherless due to an accident in the gold fields, went to work at 12 on a dredge boat, and raised two fine children working as a dredge captain. Miami is his work product. Marriage was a given, God was central, hard work was a manta, and providing more opportunity for your children than you experienced was what you expected. Your progeny were important. You made sure they did at least a little better than you did. That's what life is about, but that's not what is happening in the parts of the black community we are hearing about in the news with parental irresponsibility.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> What is Alcameron talking about on LOLL about page 122 of our #9 as she says it is the most disturbing thing to read on KP. I have read that page & don't understand what she is referring as the long horrible quote. Could someone please tell me what she thinks is so horrible?
> 
> Is it what Knit Crazy wrote? Or do I have the wrong person?


D & P #9 only has 99 pages. I don 't know or care what Alcameron thinks, but it must have upset them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> D & P #9 only has 99 pages. I don 't know or care what Alcameron thinks, but it must have upset them.


Upset? Nah. Disgusted, yes!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Read your history, toots...just fifty years ago it was the 1960s, and Jim Crow was operating in full force. The Civil Rights Act, which struck the death blow to institutionalized racism, didn't pass until 1964.


Too bad you don't even understand what YOU say. You made all kinds of excuses about slavery that was abolished 145 years ago. So if you want to converse with intelligent people on this thread, learn the history of the abolition of slavery as compared to the Civil Rights act which you just brought up.

I cannot fathom being you and going through life so ignorant of facts and history.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Get off your high horse and DO something about it instead of just talking. Your talk accomplishes nothing.


She cannot joey - she doesn't even understand the difference between slavery and the Civil Rights movement.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry for my undignified response. KPG - I found her name for you very offensive. She is telling you she is better then you. Could not be further from the truth.


Thanks but don't worry about whatever she chooses to call me. She has branded me with far more vulgar names than she recently used.

In order for me to be hurt or offended, I would first have to accept her opinions and beliefs as meaningful and of value. I do not, so nothing she says to me harms. However, anyone reading her posts and hateful words can form an opinion of her and her character, or should I say, lack thereof.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> This is the type of grievance mongering that is destroying black American culture. I never owned slaves, nor did my parents, grandparents or great grandparents. Slavery was evil, and it ended 170+ years ago. Nobody who experienced slavery is alive today, but black Americans are now enslaving themselves. It is really denigrating the thousands of productive black Americans to claim victimhood. Everybody is responsible for their own futures. The blacks that choose to be so lazy that they won't work in school, stay in school, participate in church activities, get a job, and prefer drugs, sex and hip hop are a blight on themselves, their communities, and their children. I don't want to hear about remediation projects. These folks chose poverty, the drug culture, and living in sub-human conditions. Options were available to avoid it - education, enlistment in the military, field work (which is the only thing most are qualified for) and janitorial jobs (which is another thing their lack of education qualifies them for). Hispanics are doing it, but then again, they have initiative.


Exactly on point. The blacks are allowing themselves to be enslaved for their own existence. MLK would turn over in his grave to see what his dream for the black race has become after what he accomplished for his race that refuses to take personal responsibility and live out his dream.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> D & P #9 only has 99 pages. I don 't know or care what Alcameron thinks, but it must have upset them.


The Libs are talking about your post that is now on page 11 that begins, "Obama needs to own his presidency ..."

KC your post was excellent, factual, truthful and logical and highlighted the Dems' and Libs' weaknesses and faults. Hence, the very reason you agitated them. The Libs got very upset being exposed and having the light of truth shine upon them as you accomplished. :thumbup:

They cannot handle the truth, so, of course, the big mouths and least informed Libs come to this thread to attack you personally and 'try' to deflect the truth and facts about which you posted.

The cowardly each expressed her same disapproval and ignorance of the facts but in the 'safe' place on 'their' Ladies of the Liberal Left (L.O.L.L.) thread where they said they'd remain and stay away from this thread.

Nothing but the same old from the same old people.

Let's not waste any more of our time discussing those lost souls.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Too bad you don't even understand what YOU say. You made all kinds of excuses about slavery that was abolished 145 years ago. So if you want to converse with intelligent people on this thread, learn the history of the abolition of slavery as compared to the Civil Rights act which you just brought up.
> 
> I cannot fathom being you and going through life so ignorant of facts and history.


If you want to converse with intelligent people on this thread, I'm afraid you won't find any, Susan, except for CB.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What did I tell you? The big mouths need to post here as they know nothing yet hang on our every word. They get no attention anywhere, so post on this thread knowing that are not welcome.

The best we can do is to ignore them all.

Gladly ....


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If you want to converse with intelligent people on this thread, I'm afraid you won't find any, Susan, except for CB.


So true, Patty. I'd forgotten how annoying KPG/the Tin Woodman's whining chain saw is. Phrases like

"MLK would turn over in his grave to see what his dream for the black race has become after what he accomplished for his race that refuses to take personal responsibility and live out his dream"

bring it all back.

_brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!_


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What did I tell you? The big mouths need to post here as they know nothing yet hang on our every word. They get no attention anywhere, so post on this thread knowing that are not welcome.
> 
> The best we can do is to ignore them all.
> 
> Gladly ....


Oh please, like you have never spread your hot air around LOLL? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is from a friend of mine on Facebook. I remember what Dr King said "I pray that someday our children will be judged not by the color of their skin but by the content of their character". I still believe that. I'm sorry to say that we have a President who is not for all the people but a select minority. If you look all the way back to Mr Lincoln, "all" presidents have been for every citizen of our country. Mr Obama had within his grasp to become our greatest president but decided rather be a man for all the people, he chose to show that no matter the cost, that he was a black man first and a American second.. Remember what Mrs Obama said when he was nominated "For the 1st time in my life, I'm proud to be an American". So very sad. I think about the men and women who gave their lives for this country, so all of us could be free(not just the white man but everyone). From Iwo Jima to Ia Drang, it was never about black or white but freedom for all mankind. I love this country and every person in it and if asked will die for our freedoms today. Mr. Obama has shown over and over again that our country is an afterthought and that his agenda is to undermine the things that are so very dear to us. If there ever was a case for impeachment, Mr Obama fills the bill.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. There are some amazing people who overcome very difficult circumstances of all kinds.
> 
> Black or white, growing up poor in a culture of drugs, guns, crime, and anger is hard to get over. They are immersed in it. That is their world. Some of these people know no other way. And some know there is a better life but don't know how to attain it - and that causes frustration and anger and desperation.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Bonnie -- family stability, mentorship for education, sports, arts or music and getting past a culture of defeat or being a victim go a long way in overcoming the power of gang membership. Gangs have become the "family" for so many young people of all races and nationalities. Substance abuse and violence is basic to many gang activities. To break the cycle, I think children need to be removed from negilent homes at an early age. The welfare of the kids should come first


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is from a friend of mine on Facebook. I remember what Dr King said "I pray that someday our children will be judged not by the color of their skin but by the content of their character". I still believe that. I'm sorry to say that we have a President who is not for all the people but a select minority. If you look all the way back to Mr Lincoln, "all" presidents have been for every citizen of our country. Mr Obama had within his grasp to become our greatest president but decided rather be a man for all the people, he chose to show that no matter the cost, that he was a black man first and a American second.. Remember what Mrs Obama said when he was nominated "For the 1st time in my life, I'm proud to be an American". So very sad. I think about the men and women who gave their lives for this country, so all of us could be free(not just the white man but everyone). From Iwo Jima to Ia Drang, it was never about black or white but freedom for all mankind. I love this country and every person in it and if asked will die for our freedoms today. Mr. Obama has shown over and over again that our country is an afterthought and that his agenda is to undermine the things that are so very dear to us. If there ever was a case for impeachment, Mr Obama fills the bill.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree with everything you said except I am wondering if he can be impeached. To be impeached he first has to be the president. Since he has not proved he is eligible to be president I don't think he can be impeached.
> 
> Most are afraid to question his eligibility, the ones that have are ridiculed and one died under questionable circumstances.


This is not me talking it was on my facebook page. One of my friends. I have a lot of democrat friends that are upset tonight for some reason. I think people are starting to get the same picture we are getting. Are you talking about Breitbart?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CB, I believe your Dem friends are upset because every one of the promises Obama made to them he has broken. 

Additionally, the President's number one priority is to keep America and its people safe. 

Obama's foreign policy is non existent, and he has failed miserably with talks and covenants with the leaders in the Middle East. Those failures are starting to threaten our country's national security. 

Perhaps these reasons may be one of the great concerns of your Dem friends.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB, I believe your Dem friends are upset because every one of the promises Obama made to them he has broken.
> 
> Additionally, the President's number one priority is to keep America and its people safe.
> 
> ...


Lay off the hallucinagenics, KPG. They are making you paranoid.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Lay off the hallucinagetics, KPG. They are making you paranoid.


Maybe that's it...someone certainly has their sheets in a knot, no question.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB, I believe your Dem friends are upset because every one of the promises Obama made to them he has broken.
> 
> Additionally, the President's number one priority is to keep America and its people safe.
> 
> ...


Yes one of them that has always been a liberal is having a fit tonight. He doesn't want another war started in Syria. He is upset about the talk about his guns being taken away also. He has had a change of mind in just the last few weeks. We have always picked at each about me being conserve and he being a lib. WE fussed at each other but then we told each other we loved each other. I was shocked at him tonight.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Too bad you don't even understand what YOU say. You made all kinds of excuses about slavery that was abolished 145 years ago. So if you want to converse with intelligent people on this thread, learn the history of the abolition of slavery as compared to the Civil Rights act which you just brought up.
> 
> I cannot fathom being you and going through life so ignorant of facts and history.


KPG
Hello Miss ignorant, on the liquid again? Need to cut back; not becoming and messing with what is left. Again nobody home to keep an eye on you? Sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB, I believe your Dem friends are upset because every one of the promises Obama made to them he has broken.
> 
> Additionally, the President's number one priority is to keep America and its people safe.
> 
> ...


Yes one of them that has always been a liberal is having a fit tonight. He doesn't want another war started in Syria. He is upset about the talk about his guns being taken away also. He has had a change of mind in just the last few weeks. We have always picked at each about me being conserve and he being a lib. WE fussed at each other but then we told each other we loved each other. I was shocked at him tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

1st draft of Articles of Impeachment' arrives

You've waited with breathless anticipation, and now It's finally here. See what's being called "the first draft of Articles of Impeachment" for you-know-who ...

http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/1st-draft-of-articles-of-impeachment-arrives/
1st draft of articles of impeachment arrives
www.wnd.com
A Free Press For A Free People Since 1997


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB, I believe your Dem friends are upset because every one of the promises Obama made to them he has broken.
> 
> Additionally, the President's number one priority is to keep America and its people safe.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes one of them that has always been a liberal is having a fit tonight. He doesn't want another war started in Syria. He is upset about the talk about his guns being taken away also. He has had a change of mind in just the last few weeks. We have always picked at each about me being conserve and he being a lib. WE fussed at each other but then we told each other we loved each other. I was shocked at him tonight.


You're correct then. He has finally realized the line he was fed by Obama along with all who voted for him and does not enjoy being played for a fool.

After Obama drew 'his' red line, exactly to the anniversary date of one year ago, the rebels n the ME do not fear nor respect Obama (and now, therefore, the United States), so they called his bluff. What is Obama going to do now? Obama now MUST act.

Instead of going to Congress, the only people who can declare and allow the USA to engage in a War, Obama sought the approval of the UN. He ignores the Constitution and is completely inept at his job.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe that's it...someone certainly has their sheets in a knot, no question.


susanmos2000
the problem is deeper than that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> They, themselves, have the best solution to the problem. If the individual is unwilling to better himself, no amount of programs or money will help. The old saying goes, "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink."


Whoever "they" are, you still haven't said anyting about how to solve some of the worst problems in certain African-American communities. Throwing money at these problems certainly hasn't worked very well, and blindly throwing more money at these problems is ridiculous. However, people can only accomplish what they can conceive of accomplishing. If they don't understand that the water is there for them to drink, then the water is useless. One of the worst effects of a poor education, along with poor nutrition, is that it deprives people of the ability to think in complex terms and lead them to improve their lot. This is a really simple thing. Without imagination and the vocabulary to express it, poor people in African-American communities can't change because they can't imagine the change they need and want, and they can't communicate their ideas to their peers. I've only talked here about African-American problems, but all the poor in their various communities have the same problem with imagination and communication.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're correct then. He has finally realized the line he was fed by Obama along with all who voted for him and does not enjoy being played for a fool.
> 
> After Obama drew 'his' red line, exactly to the anniversary date of one year ago, the rebels n the ME do not fear nor respect Obama (and now, therefore, the United States), so they called his bluff. What is Obama going to do now? Obama now MUST act.
> 
> Instead of going to Congress, the only people who can declare and allow the USA to engage in a War, Obama sought the approval of the UN. He ignores the Constitution and is completely inept at his job.


What is going on in the ME is not just our problem. The UN was formed for situations just like this. It's bad for Obama to to speak with the UN to investigate the situation before we jump in locked and loaded like Bush did in Iraq? It's a smart thing for him to do. If something could be settled before an all out world war started again, it would be the first way to go. The House of Congress is not in session for him to consult with. If he called them back, the sky would fall down and the mountains would crumble.
BTW, they have no legal grounds to impeach the president.
It's just sore losers and bigots making a lot of noise.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You cannot change people who don't care about themselves or their children. There is no government program or social worker/psychologist, who can instill caring and responsibility in people who are so lacking in a normal human instinct. Uncaring and irresponsible parents do need a wake-up call. Many drug violators with children face the choice in court of choosing to get clean or lose their children. I'd suggest this for every parent facing a child endangerment violation or drugs or a violent act, and every parent, whose child faces arrest for a violent act on the first instance of violation.
> 
> Parents who do not lead moral lives are more likely to be violent, drug users, and criminals. Morality comes from God. There are adults raised as religious people, who have learned morality, but reject God. But, no one is moral who has been raised without God.
> 
> The children should be raised by someone who cares, whether that's a relative or an adoptive parent. Orphanages did a better job protecting and teaching children than these parents are doing. Unfortunately, the cycle of poverty and ignorance is generational. The cycle should be broken, and it can be. Take the children out of these failing homes.


Sounds like you're proposing yet another set of programs that will need funding at a time when money is pretty scarce on the gtound. Where will the money come from to build and fund orphanages? How many children are you ready to take out of their failing homes and dysfunctional families? What do you do every day to contribute to breaking the cycle of poverty and ignorance?

Ordinarily I wouldn't make so many long posts here, but we're talking about problems that affect us all and will take the efforts of many of us to solve.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I agree with everything you said except I am wondering if he can be impeached. To be impeached he first has to be the president. Since he has not proved he is eligible to be president I don't think he can be impeached.
> 
> Most are afraid to question his eligibility, the ones that have are ridiculed and one died under questionable circumstances.


joeysomma
doubled up on medication or missed it altogether? Something is going haywire.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What is going on in the ME is not just our problem. The UN was formed for situations just like this. It's bad for Obama to to speak with the UN to investigate the situation before we jump in locked and loaded like Bush did in Iraq? It's a smart thing for him to do. If something could be settled before an all out world war started again, it would be the first way to go. The House of Congress is not in session for him to consult with. If he called them back, the sky would fall down and the mountains would crumble.
> BTW, they have no legal grounds to impeach the president.
> It's just sore losers and bigots making a lot of noise.


BrattyPatty
only idiots speak of impeachement. Also, the most irrational folks here are trying to insist that they know about World Affairs. That is absolutely insane. But then those who are afflicted never know that they are. They always point to others being not all there.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> As long as we are throwing money at the problem, there will never be a solution. The more money we have thrown the worse the problem has become.
> 
> Only the people themselves can find a solution, and most want to wallow in their misey and blame someone else.


 We agree about the futility of throwing money at problems and expecting money alone is the solution to some very serious problems. However, I believe most people don't want to allow in their misery, and as soon as they can imagine something better, they head for it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is from a friend of mine on Facebook. I remember what Dr King said "I pray that someday our children will be judged not by the color of their skin but by the content of their character". I still believe that. I'm sorry to say that we have a President who is not for all the people but a select minority. If you look all the way back to Mr Lincoln, "all" presidents have been for every citizen of our country. Mr Obama had within his grasp to become our greatest president but decided rather be a man for all the people, he chose to show that no matter the cost, that he was a black man first and a American second.. Remember what Mrs Obama said when he was nominated "For the 1st time in my life, I'm proud to be an American". So very sad. I think about the men and women who gave their lives for this country, so all of us could be free(not just the white man but everyone). From Iwo Jima to Ia Drang, it was never about black or white but freedom for all mankind. I love this country and every person in it and if asked will die for our freedoms today. Mr. Obama has shown over and over again that our country is an afterthought and that his agenda is to undermine the things that are so very dear to us. If there ever was a case for impeachment, Mr Obama fills the bill.


You are so right. Thanks CB


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Statistically, the majority of people will do the least amount of work they can get away with. Unfortunately, we have created an environment where that is acceptable and rewarded. We must move away from that proven failed model. We have two choices. Stop funding slowly in order to allow time for those affected to adjust or stop cold turkey. Either way there will be resistance from the receivers and the enablers. Yes, we must still support the elderly and the handicapped. However, the other benevolent work needs to go back to the community. A nation and its people is only as strong as its communities. We've seen the results of communities that don't care.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Relax, Georgie. KPG and Joey only took offense because they believe I am African-American. In their minds it is intolerable for a woman of color to address them in such a flip manner.


"I have decided to stick with love. Hate is too great a burden to bear." Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here is another amazing breakthroughs in technology by the Japanese.

A case of Japanese ingenuity and perseverance. Wouldn't it be great to have one of these in every home.
The sound is all in Japanese.
Just read the subtitles and watch.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Great - Kerry is warning the US military is ready to go to Syria and are only waiting for the 'go' from President Obama.

What a complete failure of our President to have a coherent foreign policy. The USA is to only go to war when a national threat to our nation is apparent.

Pray for our USA military who has been sequestered and sanctioned and never supported by this President. I pray that God keeps them and directs their steps.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. There are some amazing people who overcome very difficult circumstances of all kinds.
> 
> Black or white, growing up poor in a culture of drugs, guns, crime, and anger is hard to get over. They are immersed in it. That is their world. Some of these people know no other way. And some know there is a better life but don't know how to attain it - and that causes frustration and anger and desperation.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Boy, do I agree with you. 150 years ago, one strain of my ancestors was soon to escape the Civil War devastation, travel the Oregon trail and homestead. Watch Mountain Men on the History Channel. It isn't civilization now. Another strain was preaching God's word as a circuit preacher in IL, another was recuperating from fighting in the Union, another was raising 8 children in Indian territory and living in a 12x24 log cabin with a loft above. On my husband's side, relatives were fighting pograms in Russia and another was fatherless due to an accident in the gold fields, went to work at 12 on a dredge boat, and raised two fine children working as a dredge captain. Miami is his work product. Marriage was a given, God was central, hard work was a manta, and providing more opportunity for your children than you experienced was what you expected. Your progeny were important. You made sure they did at least a little better than you did. That's what life is about, but that's not what is happening in the parts of the black community we are hearing about in the news with parental irresponsibility.


Great story, Knit Crazy. I came from a different background, but the story was the same. My grandmother (maternal) lived in Europe. Poverty stricken. My grand father left them to come here to find a job and a home - and they would come shortly. WWI broke out and he was here for 2 years without them. Two weeks before they were to finally come over (just after the war), they got a letter saying that he had died of the Spanish Flu.

A few years later, still grief stricken, my grandmother and mother - ALONE - took a mule and a cart, days from a port. They took a boat over and ended up in NYC. From there it got worse.

My grandmother went to work in a sweat shop. My mother "went to school". Actually what happened was my mother's babysitter - never sent her to school. She kept her sitting and crocheting and selling her goods.

Then 2 important things happened: 1) My mother woke up to find my grandmother with a milk bottle in her hand in the middle of the night. Someone was breaking in the apt. 2) They found the body of a 12 year old girl in the basement of their tenement house (my mother was then 12). The janitor had killed her and put her in the furnace. It could easily have been my mother. My grandmother then married a man to save/protect them (not with love - and stuck by him for her life). This was all on Sullivan Street in NYC - way back.

My mother quit school in 6th grade to go to work.

She did well in life (despite much cancer) and here I am. They struggled through.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly on point. The blacks are allowing themselves to be enslaved for their own existence. MLK would turn over in his grave to see what his dream for the black race has become after what he accomplished for his race that refuses to take personal responsibility and live out his dream.


You are SO right.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is from a friend of mine on Facebook. I remember what Dr King said "I pray that someday our children will be judged not by the color of their skin but by the content of their character". I still believe that. I'm sorry to say that we have a President who is not for all the people but a select minority. If you look all the way back to Mr Lincoln, "all" presidents have been for every citizen of our country. Mr Obama had within his grasp to become our greatest president but decided rather be a man for all the people, he chose to show that no matter the cost, that he was a black man first and a American second.. Remember what Mrs Obama said when he was nominated "For the 1st time in my life, I'm proud to be an American". So very sad. I think about the men and women who gave their lives for this country, so all of us could be free(not just the white man but everyone). From Iwo Jima to Ia Drang, it was never about black or white but freedom for all mankind. I love this country and every person in it and if asked will die for our freedoms today. Mr. Obama has shown over and over again that our country is an afterthought and that his agenda is to undermine the things that are so very dear to us. If there ever was a case for impeachment, Mr Obama fills the bill.


Thank you, CB, for such insightful words. You are so right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Bonnie -- family stability, mentorship for education, sports, arts or music and getting past a culture of defeat or being a victim go a long way in overcoming the power of gang membership. Gangs have become the "family" for so many young people of all races and nationalities. Substance abuse and violence is basic to many gang activities. To break the cycle, I think children need to be removed from negilent homes at an early age. The welfare of the kids should come first


Getting people out of that situation is the best thing. But it often takes generations for that to happen. I will say, when I was teaching and had mostly African-American children, the parents were exactly what you would want. They valued education, they worked hard, and they sent their kids to school ready to learn. There were some sad exceptions, of course, but that was true of every group. These parents were very nice to work with and easy to talk to. I hate to put it this way because maybe it's a biased thing to say, but they embraced the middle class culture, the work ethic. They disciplined their children and backed the school when issues came up. It was exactly what you would hope for. And their children thrived, were proud of their accomplishments, and worked hard to please their parents.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Getting people out of that situation is the best thing. But it often takes generations for that to happen. I will say, when I was teaching and had mostly African-American children, the parents were exactly what you would want. They valued education, they worked hard, and they sent their kids to school ready to learn. There were some sad exceptions, of course, but that was true of every group. These parents were very nice to work with and easy to talk to. I hate to put it this way because maybe it's a biased thing to say, but they embraced the middle class culture, the work ethic. They disciplined their children and backed the school when issues came up. It was exactly what you would hope for. And their children thrived, were proud of their accomplishments, and worked hard to please their parents.


And there are white children who are the same. Some value education and some don't.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If you want to converse with intelligent people on this thread, I'm afraid you won't find any, Susan, except for CB.


Aw, I thought you loved me, now you tell the truth! :hunf: :hunf: :mrgreen: :thumbdown: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Great story, Knit Crazy. I came from a different background, but the story was the same. My grandmother (maternal) lived in Europe. Poverty stricken. My grand father left them to come here to find a job and a home - and they would come shortly. WWI broke out and he was here for 2 years without them. Two weeks before they were to finally come over (just after the war), they got a letter saying that he had died of the Spanish Flu.
> 
> A few years later, still grief stricken, my grandmother and mother - ALONE - took a mule and a cart, days from a port. They took a boat over and ended up in NYC. From there it got worse.
> 
> ...


Love you Lukelucy & glad you are my friend. Hugs, Jane     :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Love you Lukelucy & glad you are my friend. Hugs, Jane     :-D


Same here, Jane. Thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> doubled up on medication or missed it altogether? Something is going haywire.


Huck, this is way below the belt even for you as can't you say anything except to be nasty? You are the one who has gone haywire!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Huck, this is way below the belt even for you as can't you say anything except to be nasty? You are the one who has gone haywire!


Jane,

Pathetic, isn't it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Lay off the hallucinagenics, KPG. They are making you paranoid.


Now, now, Bratty that is enough with the name calling as can't you think of anything to say besides being hateful. You seem to be the paranoid person!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes one of them that has always been a liberal is having a fit tonight. He doesn't want another war started in Syria. He is upset about the talk about his guns being taken away also. He has had a change of mind in just the last few weeks. We have always picked at each about me being conserve and he being a lib. WE fussed at each other but then we told each other we loved each other. I was shocked at him tonight.


I am waiting for the apology by liberal news media idiots to George W Bush. After all Assad has the WMDs the Left denied existed. Maybe that's why we call them the Left. They left their brains behind. From here on, I think I will call Conservatives the Right and call Liberals the Wrong.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jane,
> 
> Pathetic, isn't it.


Yes, as haven't you noticed all the Lefties can say is remarks about us not give facts as they cannot counter what is said!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "I have decided to stick with love. Hate is too great a burden to bear." Martin Luther King, Jr.


Amen!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am waiting for the apology by liberal news media idiots to George W Bush. After all Assad has the WMDs the Left denied existed. Maybe that's why we call them the Left. They left their brains behind. From here on, I think I will call Conservatives the Right and call Liberals the Wrong.


You are right about that! It will never happen. I agree with you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Jane,
> 
> Pathetic, isn't it.


The less we respond to the bullies - the rude, critical, argumentative people, the more peaceful our lives will become.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I listened to Dr. King & what he said, but there are people who use his "good" name for their own crazy ideas instead of the ideas of Dr. King. This is so wrong!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am waiting for the apology by liberal news media idiots to George W Bush. After all Assad has the WMDs the Left denied existed. Maybe that's why we call them the Left. They left their brains behind. From here on, I think I will call Conservatives the Right and call Liberals the Wrong.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The less we respond to the bullies - the rude, critical, argumentative people, the more peaceful our lives will become.


True, especially Bratty, Susan, Huck & I don't even bother reading Seattle's words so she is wasting her time even posting!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning well that depends on who you are.
WCKitty, what are you doing on your day off.

I am not going to get mix up with what the left has said on here it would and will just incourage them with the posting . 

They are not worth my time or trouble. I have better things I want to post about. 

How is your day going ladies. We will be hitting 95 degrees here today. Joey how are you doing up there. Seem whole state and Minn are being hit hard.

Bumpkin thanks for the video, Angels will surround us. Now we have proof of it. 

Bun how is the weather in your part of country.

Janie how did therapy go yesterday is your arm and hand any better?

Knit crazy you and Joey KGB thanks for the words of wisdom. 
Lucy how are you doing?

Thumper forgot when are twins due. 

Queit here more to my likeing. 

Spelling police on patrol. I am sure they will be here to correct me. But having seem some of their mistakes . Why care. God has a way of correcting any one who thinks they have all the answers.
Catch you all later.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as haven't you noticed all the Lefties can say is remarks about us not give facts as they cannot counter what is said!


When people don't like themselves very much, are insecure and live in misery, they have to come up with some way to strike out at others. The bullies were victims themselves first. Pay them no heed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I must do some house work as I'm so very slow. It will be 94 degrees here today so I won't be outside! Enjoy these words.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Huck, this is way below the belt even for you as can't you say anything except to be nasty? You are the one who has gone haywire!


Janeway
read what you write and see the pattern.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The less we respond to the bullies - the rude, critical, argumentative people, the more peaceful our lives will become.


When I came to denim today I thought I was on the wrong site. We must be very dear to some others that can't stay away from us. Funny you give them their space they are not happy so have to come suck the life out of us. Bless their hearts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I must do some house work as I'm so very slow. It will be 94 degrees here today so I won't be outside! Enjoy these words.


Yes HE does. Amen. Thank You Lord Jesus!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The less we respond to the bullies - the rude, critical, argumentative people, the more peaceful our lives will become.


KPG
you have made that promise so many times and never stick to it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I listened to Dr. King & what he said, but there are people who use his "good" name for their own crazy ideas instead of the ideas of Dr. King. This is so wrong!


The recent march was a farce. 90 percent of the speeches aired the hatred and grievances of those in attendance - many paid protesters too. Good old Al Sharpton profited enormously and the event was funded mainly by the Civil Rights orgs and the Teachers' Union.

The purpose of the march was not to hear solutions to the problems in the black communities but to demand more money from the American taxpayers to throw at the problems.

Nothing was accomplished except for increasing Sharpton's wealth.

MLK would not be proud.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I came to denim today I thought I was on the wrong site. We must be very dear to some others that can't stay away from us. Funny you give them their space they are not happy so have to come suck the life out of us. Bless their hearts.


Thats makes us very popular. Plus as an add bonus they help us stack up more pages to hit # 11.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jane,
> 
> Pathetic, isn't it.


Apparently, she chose her moniker for good reason.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I must do some house work as I'm so very slow. It will be 94 degrees here today so I won't be outside! Enjoy these words.


Love!!! Enjoy your day Janeway.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I came to denim today I thought I was on the wrong site. We must be very dear to some others that can't stay away from us. Funny you give them their space they are not happy so have to come suck the life out of us. Bless their hearts.


Think of them as sandpaper. They may scratch and attempt to hurt you a bit and rough you up, but when all is said and done, you end up polished smooth and beautiful and of value, and they end up useless, worn and trash.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Think of them as sandpaper. They may scratch and attempt to hurt you a bit and rough you up, but in the end, you end up polished smooth and beautiful and of value, and they end up useless, worn and trash.


love love love what you posted.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

LL - what a difficult life for your grands and mom. A true testament to a solid and caring family for look at what you've become!

A blessing and a woman of love and peace.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> love love love what you posted.


Well I do like to state the facts! :-D

Hope you're feeling more like yourself today. Did all work out well getting your Dad set up with his computer and new phone?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here is another amazing breakthroughs in technology by the Japanese.
> 
> A case of Japanese ingenuity and perseverance. Wouldn't it be great to have one of these in every home.
> The sound is all in Japanese.
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here is another amazing breakthroughs in technology by the Japanese.
> 
> A case of Japanese ingenuity and perseverance. Wouldn't it be great to have one of these in every home.
> The sound is all in Japanese.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

now this another problem to add to the mix.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Think of them as sandpaper. They may scratch and attempt to hurt you a bit and rough you up, but when all is said and done, you end up polished smooth and beautiful and of value, and they end up useless, worn and trash.


Aw that is great. A friend sticks closer than a brother. Non friends are just irritants but I just ignore. Bless their hearts they love us so much they can't stay away for us. I think secretly they need our attention and wisdom. We need to pray for them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> And there are white children who are the same. Some value education and some don't.


That is true Lukelucy. Poverty exists everywhere, and Jesus told us that poverty would always be with us in this world. But, poverty is no excuse for destroying your children's lives.

We could afford to build orphanages and staff them if we halted all welfare, housing subsidies, food stamps, federal subsidized inemployment, and free phones. Then, we could demand any parents wanting their children back get drug testing every 2-4 weeks for 6 months, commit no crimes, have housing in a low crime area, get a job, prove they don't smoke, and get a GED if not employed.

Those that can't should be allowed to visit their children weekly until reunited, but no off-site visitation should occur until they have completed the program. These irresponsible people need to hear that their lifestyle is unhealthy and that society values their children enough to ensure it is safe and healthy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Great story, Knit Crazy. I came from a different background, but the story was the same. My grandmother (maternal) lived in Europe. Poverty stricken. My grand father left them to come here to find a job and a home - and they would come shortly. WWI broke out and he was here for 2 years without them. Two weeks before they were to finally come over (just after the war), they got a letter saying that he had died of the Spanish Flu.
> 
> A few years later, still grief stricken, my grandmother and mother - ALONE - took a mule and a cart, days from a port. They took a boat over and ended up in NYC. From there it got worse.
> 
> ...


Your family was brave and resilient Lucy. I appreciate hearing about our family histories. There have been many struggles, heartaches and accomplishments on both my paternal and maternal families and also on husband's sides of the family. We've been able to document some of it, but much got lost as older members of the familes passed away.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> now this another problem to add to the mix.


Good thing she is not a part of my family ... exactly what happens when parents take no interest in their children. Her only next step is a nude sex tape sold on-line. Her life is already over at 20 years of age. Very sad because with good parenting she could have become something. Instead she became the slut of the week and on national TV to boot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> And there are white children who are the same. Some value education and some don't.


Yes, and the parents' attitude makes all the difference.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen!


I'd never heard that quote from him. I'm going to save it. That's beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am waiting for the apology by liberal news media idiots to George W Bush. After all Assad has the WMDs the Left denied existed. Maybe that's why we call them the Left. They left their brains behind. From here on, I think I will call Conservatives the Right and call Liberals the Wrong.


It just goes to show - the truth comes out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Getting people out of that situation is the best thing. But it often takes generations for that to happen. I will say, when I was teaching and had mostly African-American children, the parents were exactly what you would want. They valued education, they worked hard, and they sent their kids to school ready to learn. There were some sad exceptions, of course, but that was true of every group. These parents were very nice to work with and easy to talk to. I hate to put it this way because maybe it's a biased thing to say, but they embraced the middle class culture, the work ethic. They disciplined their children and backed the school when issues came up. It was exactly what you would hope for. And their children thrived, were proud of their accomplishments, and worked hard to please their parents.


I don't think it's a biased thing to say Bonnie - it's the truth. It's what many people of all races and ethnic groups have done to get security and stability for their familes. Children will thrive when they are loving homes with structure and discipline.

Children with substance abuse and/or emotional problems can't look after themselves properly but are having babies and not looking after them. Negligent adults are also allowed to keep their children. I think starting to break the cycle means making the very hard and controversial decision to remove children from those homes at an early age. Put the money directly into looking after the kids


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I like to think that when Jesus said the poor would always be with us He was giving us a challenge to do all we can to help the poor who want something better for themselves. We have the ability to reduce the number of the poor who will always be with us without acting against the words of Jesus.

The way you propose to fund orphanages would result in families that can never be reunited with their children. We are not giving the poor benefits that make them rich. Janeway probably has a lot to say about how one group of people had their families destroyed and their children being forced into white institutions that robbed them of their heritage.

Please, try to think outside the box and come up with some solutions to poverty and what it does to poor children instead of proposing that the families they might return to, if there is ever anything as a program of orphanages for them, cease to exist. The children are not alone in needing better solutions to their poverty. Children don't suceesfully exist outside of their families..



Knit crazy said:


> That is true Lukelucy. Poverty exists everywhere, and Jesus told us that poverty would always be with us in this world. But, poverty is no excuse for destroying your children's lives.
> 
> We could afford to build orphanages and staff them if we halted all welfare, housing subsidies, food stamps, federal subsidized inemployment, and free phones. Then, we could demand any parents wanting their children back get drug testing every 2-4 weeks for 6 months, commit no crimes, have housing in a low crime area, get a job, prove they don't smoke, and get a GED if not employed.
> 
> Those that can't should be allowed to visit their children weekly until reunited, but no off-site visitation should occur until they have completed the program. These irresponsible people need to hear that their lifestyle is unhealthy and that society values their children enough to ensure it is safe and healthy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi Yarnie, sounds like you're going to have a beautiful day - perfect to help your tomatos ripen.

My mom called last night to say my uncle in Germany died of a heart attack so I was talking to her for quite a while. He was her 76 year old "little" brother and they were very close even though they lived far apart. I met him several times when he visited Canada and he was a wonderful, kind-hearted gentle giant of a man.

Have a special lunch planned for today. One of my nephews goes on a weeks vacation with a group of his buddies and this year they've come to the Island. He now has a special girl friend so we will meet her today. He's a really good kid so we're looking forward to seeing him.

Have you got your new tablet all figured out? How is your Dad doing, is his computer working again?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I must do some house work as I'm so very slow. It will be 94 degrees here today so I won't be outside! Enjoy these words.


Thanks Jane - I like those words. I also have a fridge magnet that says "Don't count sheep, talk to the Shepherd" and I try to follow that advice too. Have a good day


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter's 3 boys have been back in school 4 days. On the 4th day she received 3 phone calls from the school, each one called home to say he had forgotten lunch. After the first one called, she guessed they all had. When she walked into school with the lunches, she found the youngest (2nd grade) had fallen off the monkey bars. Off to the ER, broken arm.
> What a way to start the school year.


Oh no! Poor baby. Aww. In the 7th grade I cut my foot in half a week before JH. I was on crutches for 6 weeks. Terrible for a second grader to have to have a cast on. Which arm was it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think it's a biased thing to say Bonnie - it's the truth. It's what many people of all races and ethnic groups have done to get security and stability for their familes. Children will thrive when they are loving homes with structure and discipline.
> 
> Children with substance abuse and/or emotional problems can't look after themselves properly but are having babies and not looking after them. Negligent adults are also allowed to keep their children. I think starting to break the cycle means making the very hard and controversial decision to remove children from those homes at an early age. Put the money directly into looking after the kids


If we could just uproot the whole families and teach them a better way. It sounds simple, but we don't seem to be able to pull it off.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as haven't you noticed all the Lefties can say is remarks about us not give facts as they cannot counter what is said!


Janeway,
They are so, so pathetic. I do not bring them into my world.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The less we respond to the bullies - the rude, critical, argumentative people, the more peaceful our lives will become.


Absolutely correct.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When people don't like themselves very much, are insecure and live in misery, they have to come up with some way to strike out at others. The bullies were victims themselves first. Pay them no heed.


Right on target.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter's 3 boys have been back in school 4 days. On the 4th day she received 3 phone calls from the school, each one called home to say he had forgotten lunch. After the first one called, she guessed they all had. When she walked into school with the lunches, she found the youngest (2nd grade) had fallen off the monkey bars. Off to the ER, broken arm.
> What a way to start the school year.


Oh, my gosh! A broken arm at school. Poor boy. Poor Mom!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I came to denim today I thought I was on the wrong site. We must be very dear to some others that can't stay away from us. Funny you give them their space they are not happy so have to come suck the life out of us. Bless their hearts.


They don't seem to have much to say to each other on their site lately. Maybe the love and support we give each other draws them in; eventually might even rub off on them


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie, sounds like you're going to have a beautiful day - perfect to help your tomatos ripen.
> 
> My mom called last night to say my uncle in Germany died of a heart attack so I was talking to her for quite a while. He was her 76 year old "little" brother and they were very close even though they lived far apart. I met him several times when he visited Canada and he was a wonderful, kind-hearted gentle giant of a man.
> 
> ...


Sorry to about your uncle and prayers for you Mom . Enjoy your day off with the nephew and good friend. I like the Shepherd magnet.
:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They don't seem to have much to say to each other on their site lately. Maybe the love and support we give each other draws them in; eventually might even rub off on them


Wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LL - what a difficult life for your grands and mom. A true testament to a solid and caring family for look at what you've become!
> 
> A blessing and a woman of love and peace.


KPG,

Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree with KPG. We're lucky to have you here with us, Lukelucy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That is true Lukelucy. Poverty exists everywhere, and Jesus told us that poverty would always be with us in this world. But, poverty is no excuse for destroying your children's lives.
> 
> We could afford to build orphanages and staff them if we halted all welfare, housing subsidies, food stamps, federal subsidized inemployment, and free phones. Then, we could demand any parents wanting their children back get drug testing every 2-4 weeks for 6 months, commit no crimes, have housing in a low crime area, get a job, prove they don't smoke, and get a GED if not employed.
> 
> Those that can't should be allowed to visit their children weekly until reunited, but no off-site visitation should occur until they have completed the program. These irresponsible people need to hear that their lifestyle is unhealthy and that society values their children enough to ensure it is safe and healthy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> They don't seem to have much to say to each other on their site lately. Maybe the love and support we give each other draws them in; eventually might even rub off on them


Speaking for myself, people here are engaged in a discussion I considering extremely imprortant. Otherwise, I would avoid getting involved in any discussion here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie, sounds like you're going to have a beautiful day - perfect to help your tomatos ripen.
> 
> My mom called last night to say my uncle in Germany died of a heart attack so I was talking to her for quite a while. He was her 76 year old "little" brother and they were very close even though they lived far apart. I met him several times when he visited Canada and he was a wonderful, kind-hearted gentle giant of a man.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your uncle. Sounds like a great man.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! Poor baby. Aww. In the 7th grade I cut my foot in half a week before JH. I was on crutches for 6 weeks. Terrible for a second grader to have to have a cast on. Which arm was it?


Oh, no! That sounds like a traumatic injury!

You ask a good question. My daughter fell off a trampoline and broke both bones in her forearm - just before the start of the first year of middle school. It was her writing hand. It actually turned out to be a good experience because the teachers were very encouraging and they liked her determination to do what she had to do. It gave her a boost. (That was also the year we found out she was deathly allergic to fire ants. Hard year.)

I hope it goes well for him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LL - what a difficult life for your grands and mom. A true testament to a solid and caring family for look at what you've become!
> 
> A blessing and a woman of love and peace.


To add to the story - after my mother married, she tried to find her father's grave. He died in Pennsylvania. She could never find it. I imagine with so many deaths, there might be mass graves or mix-ups. It broke her heart.

Her step-father was very tough on her (abuse?) just to keep her working for him. It was not easy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter's 3 boys have been back in school 4 days. On the 4th day she received 3 phone calls from the school, each one called home to say he had forgotten lunch. After the first one called, she guessed they all had. When she walked into school with the lunches, she found the youngest (2nd grade) had fallen off the monkey bars. Off to the ER, broken arm.
> What a way to start the school year.


Poor little guy, hope he recovers quickly. Getting all those names and drawings on his cast might help him feel a little better


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter's 3 boys have been back in school 4 days. On the 4th day she received 3 phone calls from the school, each one called home to say he had forgotten lunch. After the first one called, she guessed they all had. When she walked into school with the lunches, she found the youngest (2nd grade) had fallen off the monkey bars. Off to the ER, broken arm.
> What a way to start the school year.


Oh, no! These things happen, but your daughter certainly has had a rough start. Prayers for the little man!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> To add to the story - after my mother married, she tried to find her father's grave. He died in Pennsylvania. She could never find it. I imagine with so many deaths, there might be mass graves or mix-ups. It broke her heart.
> 
> Her step-father was very tough on her (abuse?) just to keep her working for him. It was not easy.


We seldom know what people are really going through in their lives. It sounds like she made a good life for herself - you as the prime example.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a post from another one of my friends. Jesus said use you trials and troubles to draw closer to Me. Whenever you feel distressed turn that problem around by talking to Him. Create a collection of brief prayers such as help me Jesus, Fill me with your peace, Show me the way, Heal me Lord, These are spiritual nutrients---soul vitamins , The more you use them the healthier and happier you will get. Put them in your spiritual bank account and when you encounter trouble go and draw one out. Consider it all joy my brethren when you encounter various trials----James 1;2


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They don't seem to have much to say to each other on their site lately. Maybe the love and support we give each other draws them in; eventually might even rub off on them


We can 'hope for change', but that mantra didn't work out too well in the past! I don't see evidence in their words to be hopeful either, and I will not be concerned for those over who I have no control to change their evil ways.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK - I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss of your dear uncle. I hope you can hold onto your memories until you one day meet again.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Please, try to think outside the box and come up with some solutions to poverty and what it does to poor children instead of proposing that the families they might return to, if there is ever anything as a program of orphanages for them, cease to exist. The children are not alone in needing better solutions to their poverty. Children don't suceesfully exist outside of their families..


So true, Maid. The damaging effects of raising children in orphanages have been proven time and time again. No child can develop normally without a mother or mother substitute.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Speaking for myself, people here are engaged in a discussion I considering extremely imprortant. Otherwise, I would avoid getting involved in any discussion here.


Yeah, right, so after posting endlessly in this thread and posting what you just did above, minutes later you post this following quote over on the L.O.L.L. thread. Sounds to me you are either a hypocrite or liar or would it be best to state you are both?

Get over yourself, we have.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Somehow or other I got involved in the discussion about changing the lot of African-Americans on D&P. Please, find some rope and lash me to the mast so I won't run over there and lose myself to their fascinating but deadly siren song.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News Alert for those who care not to read the very best but have to know what is going on in the Righty villiage.

The Dance Bump her Kins held Sat. at her dance studio was a smashing hit. Yes it was smashing, seem everyone was smashing into each other. The Bump her Kins dear hubby took it a little to far He wax and wax the floors about ten times. 

There was a lot of bling going on with all the ladys who attended. Most of it was rolling on the floor. I kept track there were thirty rolls 20 smashing and two that sat in chairs laughing their fool heads off. Yes one was me and the other was KGP. Don't now if we got any photos as KGP laugh so hard she fell to the floor. You do know what happen next don't you. 
But the good thing in this dancing off the floor was the Limbo was a hit everyone pass under the limbo stick. 
KGP has ask everyone to again report for senior pix's as it seems pictures were over develope. You ladys do have to learn to use your inside voices. The whats and hey what did you say really got out of hand. Remember now inside voices.

Jo Mama's campaign is coming a long. Her speech was so long the other night they were dropping off like flys. Falling to sleep. She really has to shorten it up if she wants to be elected. Please vote for her if only to shorten up the speeches. Photo ops would do well here. 

RU knuts business is booming. She was tickted for left hand turn and hit the police car. On her way to Knots Crazy spice shop,as she is having a run on her cajun pancakes.

Speaking of Knots crazy spice shop some are protesting having to show ID. Knots said get over it, if you want spicey you better prove that you have not Left it at home. She is right about that too. She is talking about bring out a new spicer spice. But not RIGHT now. She has enough trouble with spicing everything else up. Wise women that one. She is hot one that lady, hope she gets cool soon.Hubby back to pinching behinds again. So cover your you know what.
Slow gal still can't remember what she wanted to report. Thinking of hiring her for the news here. She would fit right in. 
Lake of the not on the pontoons is now in in dry dock. Seem to many tickets on the Mississippi cruize( oh get over it I don't care if you think you need to correct my spelling) from the coast guard, they really wanted her off the water as she is having more brain freezes than usual. Any way she has open a new shop Dock your boats. Business has been slow for her as there is no lake or river near by so why would anyone want to dock their boats. She might want to think about bike docks. 

On the national side of the news 
Ja ner, and her buddy LUcky Loo were able to use there trusty Water rifles and knock off some of the snarky's fulll of hot air, from their surf boards. Told this reporter they are waiting for a meet up with some friends Ja ner mention something about getting an ice cream cone. The plot thickens and the ice cream is dripping.

Ice cream bandits spoted on I C C M highway had a new driver Sal mon der . They were spotted at the Wig redo Hair salon. Owner said the blondie was be on hope so sold her anew one. Said the smell from it was awful spelt like fish. 
But she gave her a nice cut and curl. The only thing wrong she said was the lady names creamy kept putting it on backwords. The lady with the black wig said no deal wouldn't let any one touch it with a ten foot pole. Believe me no one would want to at that length either. That is the strangest wig yet. Red head was a curly mess. New driver of semi had brown hair and owner said smell was worst then blonde. She nearly pass out from the odor. Told her to go over to the car wash and try that out. Oh well you just know who they are. The new driver tried going under a small bridge took the whole top of semi off looks like a can peel to me. KGP came through with photo, but lost it. Seem the ice cream bandits finial got the wigs cleaned up. Also stop by police seem they were dripping down the road. How much do you want to bet there will be a new semi coming soon loaded with the ice cream. Also police had to quite down red head she upset as new driver is worst then her first gear is all she can manage and she was yelling at her to use right turns no lefts allowed. The police let them go with a warining as they promise to fix the leak, and drove off. Policman turned left so you know he was not all there.

O.k. all for the week, hubby here annoying me about wasp on left hand side of house. 
Stay on the right road repairs being done on left hand side. Just reported. See you later with the news that doesn't fit the news that does. Oh to heck with it. You know I tend to drift off. You try writing this and see what happens to your mind.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We can 'hope for change', but that mantra didn't work out too well in the past! I don't see evidence in their words to be hopeful either, and I will not be concerned for those over who I have no control to change their evil ways.


None of can sit back and merely "hope for change". We can't know when and how our prayers will be answered. Meanwhile, we all have to become agents of change.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Maid. The damaging effects of raising children in orphanages have been proven time and time again. No child can develop normally without a mother or mother substitute.


No child can prosper without a father AND a mother in the child's life - you know that.

It is impossible to raise a child in the ways he should go without God and the Bible.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We seldom know what people are really going through in their lives. It sounds like she made a good life for herself - you as the prime example.


Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree with KPG. We're lucky to have you here with us, Lukelucy.


Thank you! I'm lucky to "know you" all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

She also said we are macadamia nuts. So why does she want to stay around us so much. :shock: :roll: :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you! I'm lucky to "know you" all.


We feel the same way about you Lukelucy


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good thing she is not a part of my family ... exactly what happens when parents take no interest in their children. Her only next step is a nude sex tape sold on-line. Her life is already over at 20 years of age. Very sad because with good parenting she could have become something. Instead she became the slut of the week and on national TV to boot.


There were many "things" on the TV last night about this apparent "performance" - 1 segment even interviewed a little girl 8 years old - asked her opinion of the performance - 8 YEARS OLD! Where were the parents when this was TV trash was shown? No child should be watching "that" show in the 1st place - I WOULD NOT under any circumstances allow my child or grandkidt to watch that filth. My parents had restraints on what I could read, what I could watch on TV, what movies I could see - that's the responsibility of a parent to reign in a child's activities to an acceptable level. My parents did & it didn't seem to injure my little psyche 1 bit. Children need love - children need limits set - children need parents who act like loving parents. Whew! I'll step off my soapbox for the moment & calm myself down.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter's 3 boys have been back in school 4 days. On the 4th day she received 3 phone calls from the school, each one called home to say he had forgotten lunch. After the first one called, she guessed they all had. When she walked into school with the lunches, she found the youngest (2nd grade) had fallen off the monkey bars. Off to the ER, broken arm.
> What a way to start the school year.


Oh my and it's just the beginning of the school


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No child can prosper without a father AND a mother in a child's life - you know that.
> 
> It is impossible to raise a child in the ways he should go without God and the Bible.


Actually, history is rife with maternal and paternal orphans (Nelson Mandela, Andrew Jackson, Leo Tolstoy, Louis Armstrong, Babe Ruth) who went on to succeed. I do agree that the two-parent family is best, but the bottom line is one loving caregiver with whom to bond.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie, sounds like you're going to have a beautiful day - perfect to help your tomatos ripen.
> 
> My mom called last night to say my uncle in Germany died of a heart attack so I was talking to her for quite a while. He was her 76 year old "little" brother and they were very close even though they lived far apart. I met him several times when he visited Canada and he was a wonderful, kind-hearted gentle giant of a man.
> 
> ...


Oh i am sorry tohear about your Uncle. Oh dounds like you may be adding a new family member. :thumbup:

Dads computer is doing o.k. but still having problems with email. 
Have some of it figured out. Still playing with it. I love it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> News Alert for those who care not to read the very best but have to know what is going on in the Righty villiage.
> 
> The Dance Bump her Kins held Sat. at her dance studio was a smashing hit. Yes it was smashing, seem everyone was smashing into each other. The Bump her Kins dear hubby took it a little to far He wax and wax the floors about ten times.
> 
> ...


We will have to move the party to the Karoke (sp) next week. It is down the road. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She also said we are macadamia nuts. So why does she want to stay around us so much. :shock: :roll: :!:


SS just posted in LOLL that she is trying to avoid posting here AND that she 'unwatched' S & O. Yeah, right, SS posted in S & O about 90 minutes ago. She does nothing but lie and drugs.

The three biggest mouths from LOLL cannot stay away from us because as SS stated, this is the thread of true discussion and intelligence where relationships and topics matter.

All is completely foreign to the Libs and Progs who form L.O.L.L. and cannot keep that thread alive.

Remember; sandpaper!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a post from another one of my friends. Jesus said use you trials and troubles to draw closer to Me. Whenever you feel distressed turn that problem around by talking to Him. Create a collection of brief prayers such as help me Jesus, Fill me with your peace, Show me the way, Heal me Lord, These are spiritual nutrients---soul vitamins , The more you use them the healthier and happier you will get. Put them in your spiritual bank account and when you encounter trouble go and draw one out. Consider it all joy my brethren when you encounter various trials----James 1;2


thank you bumpkins need to be reminded of what is really important.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> There were many "things" on the TV last night about this apparent "performance" - 1 segment even interviewed a little girl 8 years old - asked her opinion of the performance - 8 YEARS OLD! Where were the parents when this was TV trash was shown? No child should be watching "that" show in the 1st place - I WOULD NOT under any circumstances allow my child or grandkidt to watch that filth. My parents had restraints on what I could read, what I could watch on TV, what movies I could see - that's the responsibility of a parent to reign in a child's activities to an acceptable level. My parents did & it didn't seem to injure my little psyche 1 bit. Children need love - children need limits set - children need parents who act like loving parents. Whew! I'll step off my soapbox for the moment & calm myself down.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SS just posted in LOLL that she is trying to avoid posting here AND that she 'unwatched' S & O. Yeah, right, SS posted in S & O about 90 minutes ago. She does nothing but lie and drugs.
> 
> The three biggest mouths from LOLL cannot stay away from us because as SS stated, this is the thread of true discussion and intelligence where relationships and topics matter.
> 
> ...


Except when news report comes out then I am off the wagon on to a bit of funny don't ya know.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We feel the same way about you Lukelucy


Wow! I am lucky!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you! I'm lucky to "know you" all.


Yes Lukelucy we are all lucky we met on here. we have sharaed it all love laughter and ect. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Lukelucy we are all lucky we met on here. we have sharaed it all love laughter and ect. :thumbup:


Yarnie - that's 'etc.' You have NOT shared any 'ect' with me so stop holding out and gimme sum! I wanna think like you so I can carry on like you. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SS just posted in LOLL that she is trying to avoid posting here AND that she 'unwatched' S & O. Yeah, right, SS posted in S & O about 90 minutes ago. She does nothing but lie and drugs.
> 
> The three biggest mouths from LOLL cannot stay away from us because as SS stated, this is the thread of true discussion and intelligence where relationships and topics matter.
> 
> ...


 :shock: :roll: Where is the embarrassing face button ?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She also said we are macadamia nuts. So why does she want to stay around us so much. :shock: :roll: :!:


Probably because it is almost fall and you do know what happens to nuts then. We mature, thats why I like my nuts on here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> There were many "things" on the TV last night about this apparent "performance" - 1 segment even interviewed a little girl 8 years old - asked her opinion of the performance - 8 YEARS OLD! Where were the parents when this was TV trash was shown? No child should be watching "that" show in the 1st place - I WOULD NOT under any circumstances allow my child or grandkidt to watch that filth. My parents had restraints on what I could read, what I could watch on TV, what movies I could see - that's the responsibility of a parent to reign in a child's activities to an acceptable level. My parents did & it didn't seem to injure my little psyche 1 bit. Children need love - children need limits set - children need parents who act like loving parents. Whew! I'll step off my soapbox for the moment & calm myself down.


The trouble is, even though it is negative attention, she loves it. It makes her money. People should not do anything that enables her to make money.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Lukelucy we are all lucky we met on here. we have sharaed it all love laughter and ect. :thumbup:


Yes!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :shock: :roll: Where is the embarrassing face button ?


2nd row under the 'green' with envy button!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No child can prosper without a father AND a mother in the child's life - you know that.
> 
> It is impossible to raise a child in the ways he should go without God and the Bible.


knitpresent
so you are saying that the children who lost a Father (or mother) in the idiotic Bush Wars are lost? Shame on you for degrading our military families in such a vile manner. What a despicable Christian you have turned into and such a poor example of Christian teachings.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie - that's 'etc.' You have NOT shared any 'ect' with me so stop holding out and gimme sum! I wanna think like you so I can carry on like you. :-D


Ah want me to show you how to spell? To sum it up thats all the sum I can sum er eyes for now. :roll: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :shock: :roll: Where is the embarrassing face button ?


Ha ha


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 2nd row under the 'green' with envy button!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> There were many "things" on the TV last night about this apparent "performance" - 1 segment even interviewed a little girl 8 years old - asked her opinion of the performance - 8 YEARS OLD! Where were the parents when this was TV trash was shown? No child should be watching "that" show in the 1st place - I WOULD NOT under any circumstances allow my child or grandkidt to watch that filth. My parents had restraints on what I could read, what I could watch on TV, what movies I could see - that's the responsibility of a parent to reign in a child's activities to an acceptable level. My parents did & it didn't seem to injure my little psyche 1 bit. Children need love - children need limits set - children need parents who act like loving parents. Whew! I'll step off my soapbox for the moment & calm myself down.


The 'show' is supposed to be fairly kid and family friendly. That is why such a ruckus as kids and families were in attendance to hear and see the show and Miley's performance was out-of-place and inappropriate. There are always the 'shock' performers, (like Madonna and Britney Spears kissing a girl) but Miley's life and career is going down hill fast and she craved attention to get herself some publicity. I hope Miley's on-off-on finance walks from that relationship in disgust.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah want me to show you how to spell? To sum it up thats all the sum I can sum er eyes for now. :roll: :roll:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:    :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The 'show' is supposed to be fairly kid and family friendly. That is why such a ruckus as kids and families were in attendance to hear and see the show and Miley's performance was out-of-place and inappropriate. There are always the 'shock' performers, (like Madonna and Britney Spears kissing a girl) but Miley's life and career is going down hill fast and she craved attention to get herself some publicity. I hope Miley's on-off-on finance walks from that relationship in disgust.


Plus need negative attention. Do we know anyone like that :?: :!: :? :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The trouble is, even though it is negative attention, she loves it. It makes her money. People should not do anything that enables her to make money.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The 'show' is supposed to be fairly kid and family friendly. That is why such a ruckus as kids and families were in attendance to hear and see the show and Miley's performance was out-of-place and inappropriate. There are always the 'shock' performers, (like Madonna and Britney Spears kissing a girl) but Miley's life and career is going down hill fast and she craved attention to get herself some publicity. I hope Miley's on-off-on finance walks from that relationship in disgust.


Not only was it disgusting but the girl can't sing. Probalby the only way she knows how to get people to watch and listen to her. I actual think non of those ladies can sing a hoot. So how to get attention??? they use thier bodys instead of their minds. Two of them are not on the scene any more the last will join them soon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Not only was it disgusting but the girl can't sing. Probalby the only way she knows how to get people to watch and listen to her. I actual think non of those ladies can sing a hoot. So how to get attention??? they use thier bodys instead of their minds. Two of them are not on the scene any more the last will join them soon.


 :thumbup: I agree, Spears, Cyrus, Simpson, Levito - none can sing so they learn to gyrate and flaunt.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Plus need negative attention. Do we know anyone like that :?: :!: :? :thumbdown:


Yes, some people who visit this site...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hmmmm, interesting words from Carol.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I had to rest & eat lunch so had lots of reading to catch up on as several pages were written.

So sorry about broken arm, uncle died & any other I may have missed, but sending prayers.

Yarnie, your news gets better & better so keep reporting as you are a load of laughs!

Now, back to work for me as still have some housework to finish.

Hugs, Jane


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresent
> so you are saying that the children who lost a Father (or mother) in the idiotic Bush Wars are lost? Shame on you for degrading our military families in such a vile manner. What a despicable Christian you have turned into and such a poor example of Christian teachings.


KPG
lost for a responsible answer? Typical. Ever noticed that your rhetoric always catches up with you?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wow--the hypocrisy in your post is unbelievable.
> Breakdown of family and morals? For centuries the institutions of slavery and Jim Crow (slavery under a different name) made a mockery of so-called Christian values in regards to African-Americans.
> 
> The sacred ceremony of marriage? Often ritualized by two slaves jumping together over a broomstick, and resulted in a bond that could be broken on the whim of the slaves' owners. Under Jim Crow "til death do you part" was felony (punishable by prison time, fines, or both) if the couple happened not to be of the same race.
> ...


Not hypocrisy, just the truth. It's time you opened your eyes to what is going on. Slavery ended well over 100 yrs ago. Today, the AA family is basically non existent in some urban areas. The children are not being taught fundamental principles that are necessary for them to thrive in the world today. They make choices that go from bad to horrible and take no responsibility whatsoever.

It's time for you to come back to the present day.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> The name Toots is offensive? Hum? I've been called that my entire life & have never thought of it as "offensive". Perhaps I should go back & rethink my name Toots, ya' think? Just asking.....


I called a lib toots in a post and Huckleberry came down on me about it. Go figure.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jesus said the poor would always be with us because his followers just wanted him to spend his time fixing problems here on earth. He wanted to refocus them on eternal life. You need to place his message on earth in context. He was born into the Jewish world, but preached a different philosophy. When he was labeled King of the Jews, he told them he wasn't sent by God to create a kingdom on earth. His followers kept wanting that type of action. It is thought that Judas's treachery was done to force Jesus to become that kind of King. but, Jesus remained focused on his true mission - to change hearts and to let followers see that belief in him was their key to heaven. That doesn't mean he didn't want us to help the poor, but good works alone are not what he was promoting. Belief in him as the Son of God was his goal because that is the only way to eternal life. His mandate here on earth was to love each other. Your good works don't get you to heaven. Jesus does. 

Giving and giving and providing the things the poor can't or won't provide for themselves is not the Love that Christ demands of us. Remember "Raise up a child in the way he should go"? That is not happening in dysfunctional families. I believe that love for these children, who are innocent victims requires us as Christians to act in their best interests, and that is not leaving them in character-killing situations.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I called a lib toots in a post and Huckleberry came down on me about it. Go figure.


soloweygirl
get your facts straight, I NEVER responded to you calling someone toots. Oh well got to consider the source of continuous false information. I called myself Tootsie, missed that? Tough when you have difficulty keeping even the simplest things straight. Some things just never change do they!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly on point. The blacks are allowing themselves to be enslaved for their own existence. MLK would turn over in his grave to see what his dream for the black race has become after what he accomplished for his race that refuses to take personal responsibility and live out his dream.


The so called "leaders" of the black community are also doing their part in keeping the community as a whole down. Their "help" is totally a slap in the face to MLK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> If you want to converse with intelligent people on this thread, I'm afraid you won't find any, Susan, except for CB.


Then by all means stay on your LOLL thread have have your "intelligent discussions" to your hearts content. I'm guessing the reason you post here is because you too have not found any intelligent life on LOLL.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Jesus said the poor would always be with us because his followers just wanted him to spend his time fixing problems here on earth. He wanted to refocus them on eternal life. You need to place his message on earth in context. He was born into the Jewish world, but preached a different philosophy. When he was labeled King of the Jews, he told them he wasn't sent by God to create a kingdom on earth. His followers kept wanting that type of action. It is thought that Judas's treachery was done to force Jesus to become that kind of King. but, Jesus remained focused on his true mission - to change hearts and to let followers see that belief in him was their key to heaven. That doesn't mean he didn't want us to help the poor, but good works alone are not what he was promoting. Belief in him as the Son of God was his goal because that is the only way to eternal life. His mandate here on earth was to love each other. Your good works don't get you to heaven. Jesus does.
> 
> Giving and giving and providing the things the poor can't or won't provide for themselves is not the Love that Christ demands of us. Remember "Raise up a child in the way he should go"? That is not happening in dysfunctional families. I believe that love for these children, who are innocent victims requires us as Christians to act in their best interests, and that is not leaving them in character-killing situations.


Correct as always, KC. Thank you for always putting the truth out there.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, history is rife with maternal and paternal orphans (Nelson Mandela, Andrew Jackson, Leo Tolstoy, Louis Armstrong, Babe Ruth) who went on to succeed. I do agree that the two-parent family is best, but the bottom line is one loving caregiver with whom to bond.


Babe Ruth's history is different than you indicate. Here's a link to his biography.

http://www.baberuth.com/biography/

The others mentioned were born in a different time or culture. Their experiences are irrelevant to modern day parenting. In those days, parents weren't drug addicts or running in gangs. I did google Armstrong's bio and learned that he was in a youth facility for a few years as a teenager because he got arrested for firing a gun. His mother was a prostitute as was his first wife, but he turned to music as a result of his time in institutionalized care.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The so called "leaders" of the black community are also doing their part in keeping the community as a whole down. Their "help" is totally a slap in the face to MLK.


soloweygirl
how dare you try to speak for a community you despise.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Lay off the hallucinagenics, KPG. They are making you paranoid.


This must be an example of the intelligent conversation that happens on LOLL. I'm glad I don't partake.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe that's it...someone certainly has their sheets in a knot, no question.


Yet another example.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Hello Miss ignorant, on the liquid again? Need to cut back; not becoming and messing with what is left. Again nobody home to keep an eye on you? Sad.


the intelligence oozing from this example is all telling. It made my point for me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No child can prosper without a father AND a mother in the child's life - you know that.
> 
> It is impossible to raise a child in the ways he should go without God and the Bible.


KPG
where is your compassion for children who lost one and sometimes even both parents in Wars and idiotic ones like Iraq? So much for your honoring our military. Keep posting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> This must be an example of the intelligent conversation that happens on LOLL. I'm glad I don't partake.


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe that's it...someone certainly has their sheets in a knot, no question.





soloweygirl said:


> Yet another example.


 :thumbup: You are correct, no intelligent life found on L.O.L.L.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Hello Miss ignorant, on the liquid again? Need to cut back; not becoming and messing with what is left. Again nobody home to keep an eye on you? Sad.





soloweygirl said:


> the intelligence oozing from this example is all telling. It made my point for me.


 :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D Glad you noticed - I think there is something going around over on the L.O.L.L. thread, and it ain't pretty!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Whoever "they" are, you still haven't said anyting about how to solve some of the worst problems in certain African-American communities. Throwing money at these problems certainly hasn't worked very well, and blindly throwing more money at these problems is ridiculous. However, people can only accomplish what they can conceive of accomplishing. If they don't understand that the water is there for them to drink, then the water is useless. One of the worst effects of a poor education, along with poor nutrition, is that it deprives people of the ability to think in complex terms and lead them to improve their lot. This is a really simple thing. Without imagination and the vocabulary to express it, poor people in African-American communities can't change because they can't imagine the change they need and want, and they can't communicate their ideas to their peers. I've only talked here about African-American problems, but all the poor in their various communities have the same problem with imagination and communication.


The "they" is the individual. They are the ones that can change their direction. You are right about throwing money at the problem is not fixing it, yet that is the Democrat answer to any problem. They need to open their eyes, see what is happening, and be part of the solution. I believe the youth can imagine the change and they want the change. The young have so much pressure on them to stay within the "created" community, that doing anything to better themselves is frowned upon. The very culture they have created for themselves is keeping them down.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here is another amazing breakthroughs in technology by the Japanese.
> 
> A case of Japanese ingenuity and perseverance. Wouldn't it be great to have one of these in every home.
> The sound is all in Japanese.
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for posting this. I can see this taking hold in the US. There are many communities where garbage is becoming a real problem, as land fills are closing and new ones are hard to come by. A big selling factor would be the 80% reduction in C02. Maybe every block could have one. Going off track here, but it could become a meeting area. Like the old general store, or watering hole (if you go back far enough). Anyway, I like the idea. It seems to solve 2 problems for Japan. Garbage and Oil independence.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Maid. The damaging effects of raising children in orphanages have been proven time and time again. No child can develop normally without a mother or mother substitute.


Why is father so absent from your post?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> where is your compassion for children who lost one and sometimes even both parents in Wars and idiotic ones like Iraq? So much for your honoring our military. Keep posting.


Ladies of D&P, why is this person harping on about the military? KPG never mentioned it specifically. Another example of a certain sub-group who likes to lie and make things up. So sad.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why is father so absent from your post?


I was thinking the same thing. It's part of the feminist mantra. Men are not necessary. However, the feminist mantra also states that daycare is ok. So, the child ends up with neither.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why is father so absent from your post?


Fathers are important too, of course, but not essential for bottom-line survival. I certainly wouldn't write off the child of a divorced mom or war widow as a lost cause.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies of D&P, why is this person harping on about the military? KPG never mentioned it specifically. Another example of a certain sub-group who likes to lie and make things up. So sad.


Typical of Hucking - she has no logic in her thinking, she just jumps to whatever conclusion she desires. She tries regularly to define me with her stupidity.

Hucking's husband is a Veteran and she thinks she can therefore talk about all things military and often. There is no direct correlation of those killed in war with fathers missing from the core black family unit, but that's Hucking for ya to draw that conclusion.

Ignore her .... I do


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Why is father so absent from your post?


Because she is a single mother AND doesn't believe a father within the family unit is of upmost importance for raising a child to prosper.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Fathers are important too, of course, but not essential for bottom-line survival. I certainly wouldn't write off the child of a divorced mom or war widow as a lost cause.


Baloney.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lovely avatar Lukelucy! :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Babe Ruth's history is different than you indicate. Here's a link to his biography.
> 
> http://www.baberuth.com/biography/


The facts as presented by a fan site? That Babe Ruth's mother died when he was twelve is beyond dispute, but to credit the reformatory/orphanage he was sent to with his later success is a bit of a stretch. His biographer Montville attributes his excesses as an adult to the deprivation he faced in St. Mary's, where he was nicknamed "n--gger lips" by the other boys. That he survived at all is probably due to the fact that he was a tough street-smart kid and occasionally allowed to return home to his father.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hmmmm, thought 'fathers' were not a necessary nor essential or an important influence in a child's life.

Working both sides of the fence susan aren't you? :XD:


spin - baby - spin


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Because she is a single mother AND doesn't believe a father within the family unit is of upmost importance for raising a child to prosper.


Where DO you gals get your info from? Yarnie once claimed my husband was in the hospital with a tube down his nose, and now the resident gossip KPG says I don't have a husband at all. Sorry to disappoint you both, but my husband is in excellent health and we'll celebrate our 12th-year wedding anniversary in December.
But as for the issue of single moms, I do know some and you probably do as well. Half of all marriages end in divorce, which is unfortunate but a fact of life. I certainly wouldn't look down my nose at a woman who walked out on a cheat or a wife beater.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hmmmm, thought 'fathers' were not a necessary nor essential or an important influence in a child's life.
> 
> Working both sides of the fence susan aren't you? :XD:
> 
> spin - baby - spin


You're quite right--children need a minimum of one devoted caregiver to get along, but it could be a mom, dad, grandparent, etc.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You're not quite right - you're the person who claims children need only one parent. Not me. I've stated the importance for two parents - one father, one mother for a child's best success in life.

Shifting sands beneath your feet susan? 

Best you stop talking now as you're sinking fast ....


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're not quite right - you're the person who claims children need only one parent. Not me. I've said it is imperative for two parents - one father, one mother for a child's best success.
> 
> Shifting sands beneath your feet susan?
> 
> Best you stop talking now as you're sinking fast ....


*sigh* Why do I even bother trying to point out your inconsistencies? One minute you righties say there's no harm in placing children in orphanages, and in the next breath you insist that no child can succeed without a mom and a dad in residence. Which is it?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best you stop talking now as you're sinking fast .... wouldn't want your child to have no one.


Is that a threat, KPG?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> *sigh* Why do I even bother trying to point out your inconsistencies? One minute you righties say there's no harm in placing children in orphanages, and in the next breath you insist that no child can succeed without a mom and a dad in residence. Which is it?


What * I * said the first time. I'm sorry you're so confused. You really shouldn't bother posting here. :-D

Run along back to your buds in the L.O.L.L. thread or back to the failed Rav group you joined but stopped posting in. They appreciate you!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Why is father so absent from your post?


Susan is either gay and denying the male influence or she didn't have a father in her life. That's sad.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Susan is either gay and denying the male influence or she didn't have a father in her life. That's sad.


Yup. Something is very, very wrong.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're not quite right - you're the person who claims children need only one parent. Not me.  I've stated the importance for two parents - one father, one mother for a child's best success in life.
> 
> Shifting sands beneath your feet susan?
> 
> Best you stop talking now as you're sinking fast ....


The Wrongs are touting single parent households. Isn't that the dynamic found in the homes of the gang bangers in Chicago? Isn't that the norm for poverty-ridden households? Isn't that the situation for the two Oklahoma teens who killed the Australian student athlete and the two teenagers, who bludgeoned an elderly war veteran with flashlights? How's single parenthood working in these teen's lives? Single parenthood is hard and it can work if God works alongside the parent, but it rarely turns out as well as a two-parent home. Sometimes it is the reality, but it damages every child raised that way somewhat.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The Wrongs are touting single parent households. Isn't that the dynamic found in the homes of the gang bangers in Chicago? Isn't that the norm for poverty-ridden households? Isn't that the situation for the two Oklahoma teens who killed the Australian student athlete and the two teenagers, who bludgeoned an elderly war veteran with flashlights? How's single parenthood working in these teen's lives? Single parenthood is hard and it can work if God works alongside the parent, but it rarely turns out as well as a two-parent home. Sometimes it is the reality, but it damages every child raised that way somewhat.


You're right on the wrongs. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Wrongs are touting single parent households. Isn't that the dynamic found in the homes of the gang bangers in Chicago? Isn't that the norm for poverty-ridden households? Isn't that the situation for the two Oklahoma teens who killed the Australian student athlete and the two teenagers, who bludgeoned an elderly war veteran with flashlights? How's single parenthood working in these teen's lives? Single parenthood is hard and it can work if God works alongside the parent, but it rarely turns out as well as a two-parent home. Sometimes it is the reality, but it damages every child raised that way somewhat.


You are so right.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies of D&P, why is this person harping on about the military? KPG never mentioned it specifically. Another example of a certain sub-group who likes to lie and make things up. So sad.


thumper
you obviously have missed a lot of stuff written by KPG re. the military. Since you are unfamiliar about something you want to involve yourself in you may want to go back and read re. just this one subject posted by KPG, that should keep you busy for some time. As to the issue at present, KPG wants to put down families which have one Parent only and I just want to keep reminding her that many are single Parent Families not by choice. The other Parent has been taken by idiotic Wars and the grieving Families are struggling to keep a roof over their head and food on the table.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The Wrongs are touting single parent households. Isn't that the dynamic found in the homes of the gang bangers in Chicago? Isn't that the norm for poverty-ridden households? Isn't that the situation for the two Oklahoma teens who killed the Australian student athlete and the two teenagers, who bludgeoned an elderly war veteran with flashlights? How's single parenthood working in these teen's lives? Single parenthood is hard and it can work if God works alongside the parent, but it rarely turns out as well as a two-parent home. Sometimes it is the reality, but it damages every child raised that way somewhat.


Knit crazy
why are children dying of starvation by the thousands daily? No God in sight. A prayer obviously does not put a roof over one's head or food on the table or shoes on one's feet. Get real.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're right on the wrongs. :thumbup:


KPG
are you proud now to put down single parent Families of which thousands are military? Despicable you are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper
> you obviously have missed a lot of stuff written by KPG re. the military. Since you are unfamiliar about something you want to involve yourself in you may want to go back and read re. just this one subject posted by KPG, that should keep you busy for some time.


Hey Thumper. When you find my multiple posts about the subject of the military that I wrote, could you point them out to me please? Apparently I've written so many even I cannot remember many at all? :lol: :lol: :lol: :-D :-D :-D   

I just read one of Hucking's posts where she wants to define me *again* and bully me into comparing the lack of dads in black families (their choice) with those parents who lost their lives while serving bravely in our armed services. Have you ever heard of such a illogical comparison?

Furthermore, I didn't realize Hucking is an expert on my life and how I should live it. I hope she continues to fill me in - I better start taking notes! :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey Thumper. When you find my multiple posts about the subject of the military that I wrote, could you point them out to me please? Apparently I've written so many even I cannot remember many at all? :lol: :lol: :lol: :-D :-D :-D
> 
> I just read one of Hucking's posts where she wants to define me *again* and bully me into comparing the lack of dads in black families (their choice) with those parents who lost their lives while serving bravely in our armed services. Have you ever heard of such a illogical comparison?
> 
> Furthermore, I didn't realize Hucking is an expert on my life and how I should live it. I hope she continues to fill me in - I better start taking notes! :XD:


All part of the Socialist mentality: She is the female version of "Big Brother". She knows more about you than you do
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, some people who visit this site...


Lukelucy your zinnias are beautiful. Are they yours?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The facts as presented by a fan site? That Babe Ruth's mother died when he was twelve is beyond dispute, but to credit the reformatory/orphanage he was sent to with his later success is a bit of a stretch. His biographer Montville attributes his excesses as an adult to the deprivation he faced in St. Mary's, where he was nicknamed "n--gger lips" by the other boys. That he survived at all is probably due to the fact that he was a tough street-smart kid and occasionally allowed to return home to his father.


Why do you talk when you don't have to? :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - love your stories. I needed a day brightener.
> 
> The Japanese video is a good one. I wonder where Al Gore is on this process? thanks for the link.
> 
> Grandson broke the right arm. He is right handed.


Oh NO!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just read one of Hucking's posts where she wants to define me *again* and bully me into comparing the lack of dads in black families (their choice) with those parents who lost their lives while serving bravely in our armed services. Have you ever heard of such a illogical comparison?


Only from the huckster.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> why are children dying of starvation by the thousands daily? No God in sight. A prayer obviously does not put a roof over one's head or food on the table or shoes on one's feet. Get real.


If God were in the parents life perhaps they wouldn't be having children they couldn't feed? Only in the Godless liberal mind is sex (which, by the way, causes reproduction) a right and not a responsibility. Prayer obviously does not prevent pregnancy either. However, we've been down this road before. You are wrong and need to face that reality.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lukelucy your zinnias are beautiful. Are they yours?


CB,

No, they are not mine. But, I chose them because my father grew the most beautiful zinnias. People would stop their cars to look. I did it in honor of my father who I miss very, very much.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Where DO you gals get your info from? Yarnie once claimed my husband was in the hospital with a tube down his nose, and now the resident gossip KPG says I don't have a husband at all. Sorry to disappoint you both, but my husband is in excellent health and we'll celebrate our 12th-year wedding anniversary in December.
> But as for the issue of single moms, I do know some and you probably do as well. Half of all marriages end in divorce, which is unfortunate but a fact of life. I certainly wouldn't look down my nose at a woman who walked out on a cheat or a wife beater.


Susan since you want to bring up the pass as to what I said about your husband. I would like you to tell the rest of what was said. The next day after it was said I apologized for what I had said and admitted it was wrong.

And if we are going into the pass. Lets remember what you said while the gang of your's were tauting me.

Feel a seizure coming on Yarnie, go put a pencil between your teeth.

Lets see I apologize to you but your friends thought it was funny what you had said to me.

There in lies the difference between us. I know how to apologize and admit when I am wrong.

As I have stayed away from you and your friends . I find it so telling as to how you all seem to like to goat me again. SS, HB, and you.
But as I know that others on KP read this site, I want them to know just what I said and that I did apologize for my nasty remark.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Susan since you want to bring up the pass as to what I said about your husband. I would like you to tell the rest of what was said. The next day after it was said I apologized for what I had said and admitted it was wrong.
> 
> And if we are going into the pass. Lets remember what you said while the gang of you were tauting me.
> 
> ...


Yarnlady,
They like to grind your face into anything they can. You did not wrong. Ignore.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! Listen to this!http://www.godfruits.com/astounding-watch-trio-make-judges-jaws-drop-25382.php


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> No, they are not mine. But, I chose them because my father grew the most beautiful zinnias. People would stop their cars to look. I did it in honor of my father who I miss very, very much.


What a wonderful memory for your Dad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> They like to grind your face into anything they can. You did not wrong. Ignore.


Lucy had to a spelling correction and add something I forgot.

You do know that if I do not spell it right I will be hounded. By the same people who spell words wrong.

It must be very hard for them to be so perfect and point out the same faults that they themselves have.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lucy had to a spelling correction and add something I forgot.
> 
> You do know that if I do not spell it right I will be hounded. By the same people who spell words wrong.
> 
> It must be very hard for them to be so perfect and point out the same faults that they themselves have.


Yarnlady,

They are sick. You are not. That is all you need to know.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey Thumper. When you find my multiple posts about the subject of the military that I wrote, could you point them out to me please? Apparently I've written so many even I cannot remember many at all? :lol: :lol: :lol: :-D :-D :-D
> 
> I just read one of Hucking's posts where she wants to define me *again* and bully me into comparing the lack of dads in black families (their choice) with those parents who lost their lives while serving bravely in our armed services. Have you ever heard of such a illogical comparison?
> 
> Furthermore, I didn't realize Hucking is an expert on my life and how I should live it. I hope she continues to fill me in - I better start taking notes! :XD:


Huck is not arguing her point well. Nobody here is arguing that the children of the military should go to orphanages. These heroic single parents carrying the load will do the best they can with a lot of support from fellow military members that always rise to assist while a fellow soldier is away serving. These children are proud of their service, miss them, but know their serving parent is doing an important job and has discipline.

Unfortunstely, the gang bangers haven't got a parent with goals, pride or the respect of the nation. They see no discipline in their parent's life and know from an early age that life is limited by their dishonorable parents life style.

Did you also see the circuitous logic of starving children around the world, and my argument to remove the children in this country from homes where parent's don't/can't take care of their children's needs? Obviously, Huck wants America to provide more to these hopeless parents. More food, clothes, cell phones, music videos, and expensive tennis shoes will be next on Huck's list. Impossibly irresponsible people don't need more stuff from others. They need to get their act together and start behaving like civilized people instead of animals.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a wonderful memory for your Dad.


Thanks, CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huck is not arguing her point well. Nobody here is arguing that the children of the military should go to orphanages. These heroic single parents carrying the load will do the best they can with a lot of support from fellow military members that always rise to assist while a fellow soldier is away serving. These children are proud of their service, miss them, but know their serving parent is doing an important job and has discipline.
> 
> Unfortunstely, the gang bangers haven't got a parent with goals, pride or the respect of the nation. They see no discipline in their parent's life and know from an early age that life is limited by their dishonorable parents life style.
> 
> Did you also see the circuitous logic of starving children around the world, and my argument to remove the children in this country from homes where parent's don't/can't take care of their children's needs? Obviously, Huck wants America to provide more to these hopeless parents. More food, clothes, cell phones, music videos, and expensive tennis shoes will be next on Huck's list. Impossibly irresponsible people don't need more stuff from others. They need to get their act together and start behaving like civilized people instead of animals.


I am standing up applauding what you wrote. Yes! Good for you!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> No, they are not mine. But, I chose them because my father grew the most beautiful zinnias. People would stop their cars to look. I did it in honor of my father who I miss very, very much.


that is so nice Lucy what a lovely way to remember him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huck is not arguing her point well. Nobody here is arguing that the children of the military should go to orphanages. These heroic single parents carrying the load will do the best they can with a lot of support from fellow military members that always rise to assist while a fellow soldier is away serving. These children are proud of their service, miss them, but know their serving parent is doing an important job and has discipline.
> 
> Unfortunstely, the gang bangers haven't got a parent with goals, pride or the respect of the nation. They see no discipline in their parent's life and know from an early age that life is limited by their dishonorable parents life style.
> 
> Did you also see the circuitous logic of starving children around the world, and my argument to remove the children in this country from homes where parent's don't/can't take care of their children's needs? Obviously, Huck wants America to provide more to these hopeless parents. More food, clothes, cell phones, music videos, and expensive tennis shoes will be next on Huck's list. Impossibly irresponsible people don't need more stuff from others. They need to get their act together and start behaving like civilized people instead of animals.


Well stated lady.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> that is so nice Lucy what a lovely way to remember him.


Yarnlady,
Oh, how I wish he was here. I took care of him in my home (my husband is a saint) for 4 1/2 years. Cried my eyes out when I had to put him into assisted living. He died because of an infection in his tooth. Horrible death.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Smart boy! http://www.ijreview.com/2013/08/75373-teen-jeopardy-champion-gives-hilarious-subtle-insult-to-president/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow! Listen to this!http://www.godfruits.com/astounding-watch-trio-make-judges-jaws-drop-25382.php


Oh Bumpkins my favorite very favorite song. I am crying but then I do every time I hear it.
Those young men are amazing wonderful is the only thing I can think of.

Pie Jesu


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> Oh, how I wish he was here. I took care of him in my home (my husband is a saint) for 4 1/2 years. Cried my eyes out when I had to put him into assisted living. He died because of an infection in his tooth. Horrible death.


You are a good daughter. Must have been hard on you and Dh.So sorry to hear about your dad suffering but he is not now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bumpkins my favorite very favorite song. I am crying but then I do every time I hear it.


Really?  Then it must have been just for you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> Oh, how I wish he was here. I took care of him in my home (my husband is a saint) for 4 1/2 years. Cried my eyes out when I had to put him into assisted living. He died because of an infection in his tooth. Horrible death.


Oh I am so sorry to hear that but always remember you were there for him cared for him and loved him.

I know how hard it is to put a loved one in assisted living, but sometime we do not have a choice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a good daughter. Must have been hard on you and Dh.So sorry to hear about your dad suffering but he is not now.


Just take care of your teeth!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see this? Great job !http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195032-1.html


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Huck is not arguing her point well. Nobody here is arguing that the children of the military should go to orphanages. These heroic single parents carrying the load will do the best they can with a lot of support from fellow military members that always rise to assist while a fellow soldier is away serving. These children are proud of their service, miss them, but know their serving parent is doing an important job and has discipline.
> 
> Unfortunstely, the gang bangers haven't got a parent with goals, pride or the respect of the nation. They see no discipline in their parent's life and know from an early age that life is limited by their dishonorable parents life style.
> 
> Did you also see the circuitous logic of starving children around the world, and my argument to remove the children in this country from homes where parent's don't/can't take care of their children's needs? Obviously, Huck wants America to provide more to these hopeless parents. More food, clothes, cell phones, music videos, and expensive tennis shoes will be next on Huck's list. Impossibly irresponsible people don't need more stuff from others. They need to get their act together and start behaving like civilized people instead of animals.


Knit crazy
the uncivilized obviously is you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> If so many children are dying of starvation, it must be that their parent(s) are using the food stamp money on things other than food. With the free school lunches, some schools also have free breakfast. Many schools also have a free lunch during the week in the summer. Then there is WIC for those under 3.
> 
> With all of this and they are still starving, I think maybe you should prepare meals for them, since you are so concerned.


joeysomma
not just starving, but dying also. But that obviously is none of your concern.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> They like to grind your face into anything they can. You did not wrong. Ignore.


Lucy should have explained it better. I did not mean the people on this site or LOL I meant the people who just read this site and are other KP's . Believe me there are many who do.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> the uncivilized obviously is you.


My children are not gang bangers, thugs or dependent on governmental assistance. With your nasty temperament, yours probably are. Or did you bother to create some good citizens? Oh no, too busy with sex, drugs and rock & roll weren't you. That's why your brain is scrambled, your morals are non-existent and you are uneducated.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lucy should have explained it better. I did not mean the people on this site or LOL I meant the people who just read this site and are other KP's . Believe me there are many who do.


So sorry!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My children are not gang bangers, thugs or dependent on governmental assistance. With your nasty temperament, yours probably are. Or did you bother to create some good citizens? Oh no, too busy with sex, drugs and rock & roll weren't you. That's why your brain is scrambled, your morals are non-existent and you are uneducated.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am so sorry to hear that but always remember you were there for him cared for him and loved him.
> 
> I know how hard it is to put a loved one in assisted living, but sometime we do not have a choice.


Right. No choice...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Unfortunstely, the gang bangers haven't got a parent with goals, pride or the respect of the nation. They see no discipline in their parent's life and know from an early age that life is limited by their dishonorable parents life style.
> 
> Did you also see the circuitous logic of starving children around the world, and my argument to remove the children in this country from homes where parent's don't/can't take care of their children's needs? Obviously, Huck wants America to provide more to these hopeless parents. More food, clothes, cell phones, music videos, and expensive tennis shoes will be next on Huck's list. Impossibly irresponsible people don't need more stuff from others. They need to get their act together and start behaving like civilized people instead of animals.


So now people on public assistance are like animals? That's a new low even for you, Knit Crazy.
I keep waiting for that Christian spirit you wear on your sleeve like a merit badge to assert itself and perhaps soften your words about African-Americans, gays, single parents etc. I'm still waiting, still watching as you dig yourself in deeper, heaping contempt and abuse on every group you disapprove of. At this rate you're going to tunnel straight through the earth--the Eastern Hemisphere must be only a spadeful or two of dirt away.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> Oh, how I wish he was here. I took care of him in my home (my husband is a saint) for 4 1/2 years. Cried my eyes out when I had to put him into assisted living. He died because of an infection in his tooth. Horrible death.


So sorry to read about your dad s it is a very difficult time in our lives to give up our parents! Hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So how many children are starving, how many are dying from starvation?
> 
> Give numbers and sources or you are not being truthful.
> 
> There is no excuse for any child to be starving in the US or otherwise the parents are not smart enough to provide food for them.


It is no use as the Lefties don't give sources much less numbers! They only know how to criticize!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> They like to grind your face into anything they can. You did not wrong. Ignore.


 :thumbup: Yarnie admitted her mistake and apologized. What more can be asked of her. She is a lady and has my respect.

The same cannot be said of those who insult her and all others with whom they do not agree.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So now people on public assistance are like animals? That's a new low even for you, Knit Crazy.
> I keep waiting for that Christian spirit you wear on your sleeve like a merit badge to assert itself and perhaps soften your words about African-Americans, gays, single parents etc. I'm still waiting, still watching as you dig yourself in deeper, heaping contempt and abuse on every group you disapprove of. At this rate you're going to tunnel straight through the earth--the Eastern Hemisphere must be only a spadeful or two of dirt away.


Oh, Susan, let it go as you are just whispering in the wind for any excuse to criticize! Return to LOLL.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Huck is not arguing her point well. Nobody here is arguing that the children of the military should go to orphanages. These heroic single parents carrying the load will do the best they can with a lot of support from fellow military members that always rise to assist while a fellow soldier is away serving. These children are proud of their service, miss them, but know their serving parent is doing an important job and has discipline.
> 
> Unfortunstely, the gang bangers haven't got a parent with goals, pride or the respect of the nation. They see no discipline in their parent's life and know from an early age that life is limited by their dishonorable parents life style.
> 
> Did you also see the circuitous logic of starving children around the world, and my argument to remove the children in this country from homes where parent's don't/can't take care of their children's needs? Obviously, Huck wants America to provide more to these hopeless parents. More food, clothes, cell phones, music videos, and expensive tennis shoes will be next on Huck's list. Impossibly irresponsible people don't need more stuff from others. They need to get their act together and start behaving like civilized people instead of animals.


Agreed. Hucking never argues any point including her own. She only posts statements of hate and taunts anyone she does not like making to very easy to ignore her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a wonderful memory for your Dad.


Yes - nice pick LukeLucy.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Yarnie admitted her mistake and apologized. What more can be asked of her. She is a lady and has my respect.


Yes, Yarnie your apology was more than the Lefties have ever done as they "never" apologize at all.

Hold your high as you are a mountain in my eyes! Hugs, Jane-the-way!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Susan, let it go as you are just whispering in the wind for any excuse to criticize! Return to LOLL.


Not a chance. I believe in miracles--if Jesus could turn water into wine then filling you ladies with the true Christian spirit should be a snap.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So how many children are starving, how many are dying from starvation?
> 
> Give numbers and sources or you are not being truthful.
> 
> There is no excuse for any child to be starving in the US or otherwise the parents are not smart enough to provide food for them.


Joey - how about I pick you up and all the starving and children dying from starvation and we deposit them in MO at Hucking's doorstep. She can feed them with her millions and big mouth empathy as there will be plenty to go around according to her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> So sorry to read about your dad as it is a very difficult time in our lives to give up our parents! Hugs, Jane


 :thumbup: Ditto from me as well LL.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Susan, let it go as you are just whispering in the wind for any excuse to criticize! Return to LOLL.


Do note that susan posts nowhere else but here even though she repeatedly stated she could not stand 'us' and couldn't bother to waste her efforts and mind posting on the Denim thread.

Too bad everything she says is not truthful. 

ETA: oooh, susan is branching out and just posted elsewhere - hurray!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do note that susan posts nowhere else but here even though she repeatedly stated she could not stand 'us' and couldn't bother to waste her efforts and mind posting on the Denim thread.
> 
> Too bad everything she says is not truthful.


Ooh, someone do please take the bait--I'm dying to hear what untruths I've been spreading.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Ooh, someone do please take the bait--I'm dying to hear what untruths I've been spreading.


Note the key word _'everything'_? Pretty hard to miss except for you I guess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK Joey - I'll depart at 7. Seven is a really good number in the Bible so we'll take your van. 

I must admit I did choke over your last sentence ... 'even when she is proved wrong ....' is there a possible alternative?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Note the key word _'everything'_? Pretty hard to miss except for you I guess.


You're evading the issue, KPG. C'mon, let's hear it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not a chance. I believe in miracles--if Jesus could turn water into wine then filling you ladies with the true Christian spirit should be a snap.


You need to take your blaspheme and go back to your friends that believe like you.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ladies, have you seen the cover of the latest issue of Newsweek magazine?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies, have you seen the cover of the latest issue of Newsweek magazine?


Thank you I had not! UH OH.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Are you in the same category as Satan. He is the one who told Jesus to change the stones into bread. So now you want him to perform a miracle of your choosing?


Joeys I don't think she knows that you can only chose 1 side. You are either for or again Him. Can't straddle the fence. Lesson 55: The Heavenly War (Luke 11:14-28)
In 1938, Orson Welles terrified millions of Americans with his radio narration of H. G. Wells War of the Worlds. The drama was so realistic that many thought that aliens were actually invading our planet, intent on destroying the human race. It was only fiction; no one should have believed such a far-fetched tale. But they did.

The Bible clearly affirms that we are engaged in combat with an unseen enemy that is intent on destroying the human race: For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the powers, against the world forces of this darkness, against the spiritual forces of wickedness in the heavenly places (Eph. 6:12). It is a frightening truth which no one should doubt or ignore. But many do doubt it and live as if it is not true.

The apostle John affirms that the Son of God appeared for this purpose, that He might destroy the works of the devil (1 John 3:8). Luke is showing that Jesus miracles establish His legitimate authority as the Messiah, the Son of God, sent to deliver us from the power of Satan. But Jesus authority put Him into conflict with the Jewish religious authorities, who did not want to yield to Him. Luke 11:14-54 shows the mounting tension between Jesus and these religious leaders. Rather than approaching Jesus with teachable hearts and open minds, they accused Him of casting out demons by the power of Satan and they challenged Him by demanding some sign from heaven. As such, they were reissuing the third temptation that Satan had put before Jesus, to use His power for show by casting Himself off the Temple pinnacle. Jesus soundly refuted their demands by giving this extensive teaching on spiritual conflict, the heavenly war. We learn that 

Since Jesus miracles authenticate His victory over Satan, we must decisively follow Him.

In other words, this isnt just a subject to banter about in an interesting discussion. Lives and eternal destinies are at stake. People cannot ignore Jesus. They must decide for Him or they are against Him. Neutrality is impossible. We either follow Christ into battle on His side, or we oppose Him and remain on Satans side. These are the crucial issues behind this section of Lukes Gospel.

1. There is a spiritual battle raging with two and only two sides.
Scripture clearly teaches that Satan is a real spiritual being, not just an impersonal force for evil. He was an angel who rebelled against God and who commands a host of other evil spirits (called demons) who also rebelled against God. He is here called Beelzebul, a popular name for the prince of the demons. The derivation of the name is debated, but it probably went back to Baal worship and meant, lord of the temple. In 2 Kings 1:2, the king of Israel was injured and wanted to inquire of Baal-zebub, the god of Ekron, whether he would recover. This was probably a derisive Hebrew pun, which meant, lord of the flies. At any rate, Luke was not concerned about the words origin or meaning, but only used it as a popular name for Satan.

Satan and his demonic forces are committed to the ultimate harm and destruction of the human race. To rewrite the Four Spiritual Laws, Satan hates you and has a terrible plan for your life! Since Gods purpose is to be glorified through the human race, created in His image, Satans purpose is to defile and degrade people so that their lives do not bring glory to God. Some of Satans demons are more evil than others (11:26), but they all have the same evil purpose. Since the fall of the human race into sin, every person is born under Satans domain and power (1 John 5:19; Eph. 2:2). Jesus called him the ruler of this world (John 12:31; 14:30; 16:11) and Paul called him the god of this world [who] has blinded the minds of the unbelieving (2 Cor. 4:4).

In this case, the demon caused the man to be dumb, or unable to speak (Matt. 12:22 reports that the demon also had blinded the man). We have already encountered Legion, who showed us the hideous harm that demons can inflict on people. While we may not encounter such extreme cases very often, we should not be lulled into thinking that Satan is not alive and well on planet earth in our day. As J. C. Ryle puts it (Expository Thoughts on the Gospels [Baker], 3:17, on Luke 11:14-20),

Do we suppose, because bodily possession by Satan is not so glaringly manifest as it once was, that the great enemy is less active in doing mischief than he used to be? If we think so we have much to learn. Do we suppose that there is no such thing as the influence of a dumb devil in the present day? If we do, we had better think again. What shall we say of those who never speak to God, who never use their tongues in prayer and praise, ? What shall we say, in a word, of those who can speak to every one but God? What can we say but that Satan has despoiled them of the truest use of a tongue?

Sometimes we look at nice, decent, law-abiding people and assume that they are not in Satans domain, as if there is some large, neutral zone between Gods kingdom and Satans kingdom. But Satan is a deceiver, and he cunningly leaves many in their not-too-bad condition so that we look at them and think, This person couldnt be in Satans domain! Do not be deceived! Even though a person may not look like Legion or may not be struck dumb and blind by demons, he or she is still just as much in Satans evil domain, headed for an eternity in hell, if he is not rescued by Jesus Christ. This means that every time we proclaim the gospel to a lost soul, a spiritual battle is raging. There are two and only two sides. Either the person ignores or rejects the gospel and remains in Satans domain; or, Jesus Christ saves him and he is transferred to the kingdom of Gods beloved Son (Col. 1:13).

2. Jesus Christ has authority over Satans power.
In that day, there were a number of Jewish exorcists who tried to cast out demons by special potions or incantations or magical procedures. Sometimes they seemingly succeeded, although they often failed. But every time Jesus cast out a demon, He simply spoke the word and the demon obeyed. Yet in spite of His obvious power, these skeptics accused Jesus of casting out demons by Satans power.

We learn from this that belief in Jesus Christ is not simply a matter of having sufficient evidence. If Jesus had not done these mighty works of miraculous power, or if He had done them by some sleight of hand, surely His critics would have pounced on this and accused Him of practicing magic. But they never used that line of attack. Since they couldnt dispute the fact of the miracles, all they could do was to accuse Jesus of doing them by Satans power. Even though Jesus here knew their thoughts, this did not convince them that He was from God! Truly, the god of this world had blinded them, as he does every unbeliever!

Jesus answered them by pointing out that if a kingdom or a house is divided against itself, it will fall. Similarly, if Satan were divided against himself, his kingdom would not stand (11:17-18). Then (11:19) Jesus takes up the case of the Jewish exorcists. For the sake of argument He assumes that these exorcists had some success. But the Pharisees had never accused them of being empowered by Satan. If they are going to be consistent, they must say that the Jewish exorcists also did their work by Satans power. Otherwise, those exorcists served to judge the Pharisees for their hypocrisy in singling out Jesus for condemnation, while accepting the exorcists, who did the same thing.

But, Jesus adds, if I cast out demons by the finger of God, then the kingdom of God has come upon you (11:20). The term, finger of God, goes back to Exodus 8:19, where the Egyptian magicians recognize Gods power through Moses. Jesus is saying that if Satan is not behind His power, then clearly, God is. By saying that the kingdom of God had come upon them, Jesus was referring to the initial phase of the kingdom as manifested in the presence of the King. Jesus deliverance of people from Satans bondage anticipates the coming day when Jesus will reign not only in hearts, but on the throne of David, when Satan will be bound from his powerful influence on earth. Until His enemies are made His footstool, Christ exercises His rule from the Fathers right hand in the hearts of all who submit their lives to Him.

Jesus further underscores His victory over Satan with the parable of disarming the strong man (11:21-22). Satan is the strong man armed. He is a powerful spiritual master. His homestead is the heart of unbelievers. All of an unbelievers powers and faculties are Satans possessions, at his use. Further, these possessions, securely under Satans rule, are undisturbed, or at peace. The unbeliever, dead in his sins, under the sway of the prince of the power of the air (Eph. 2:2) is unaware of his own desperate condition. As Matthew Henry describes it (Matthew Henrys Commentary [Revell], 5:697):

The sinner has a good opinion of himself, is very secure and merry, has no doubt concerning the goodness of his state nor any dread of the judgment to come; he flatters himself in his own eyes, and cries peace to himself. Before Christ appeared, all was quiet, because all went one way; but the preaching of the gospel disturbed the peace of the devils palace.

Christ is the stronger man who attacks the devil and overpowers him. As Paul puts it, at the cross Christ disarmed the rulers and authorities and triumphed over them (Col. 2:15). What no mere man could do, Jesus Christ did in His death and resurrection. Satan is now a defeated foe, although he is still allowed to reign until his being bound at the second coming of Christ.

This means that Jesus Christ is the only one powerful enough to save a soul from Satans dominion and power. Men cannot do it by their own will power or moral reformation. Even though men can get free of problems such as drug and alcohol abuse, or even so-called sexual addiction, through self-help programs, this is not the same as salvation from sin and Satan. The focus of those programs is never the glory of God, but rather, the happiness of self. Satan is not unhappy if a drunk becomes sober and still goes to hell. What that sinner and every sinner needs is the deliverance that only Jesus Christ can give. As John Calvin put it, Let us  learn that, as we are all subject to the tyranny of Satan, there is no other way in which [God] commences his reign within us, than when he rescues us, by the powerful and victorious arm of Christ, from that wretched and accursed bondage (Calvins Commentaries [Baker], Harmony of the Evangelists, 2:72-73).

Weve seen that there is a spiritual battle raging with two and only two sides. Jesus Christ and only Christ has authority over Satans power to deliver us from bondage to Satan. Third,

3. We are either on Jesus side or Satans side.
Jesus says, He who is not with Me is against Me; and he who does not gather with Me, scatters (11:23). In other words, neutrality is not an option. You cant straddle the fence by saying, Im not a committed follower of Jesus, but neither am I a follower of Satan! Nor can you correctly say, I dont follow Jesus or Satan. Im my own master. Jesus makes it plain: Either you follow Him or you are against Him and in Satans camp. Those are the only options.

Jesus goes on (11:24-26) to illustrate what happens to the man who tries to be neutral: It doesnt work. Perhaps the man has experienced a moral reformation, either through the Jewish exorcists or through his own will power and determination. The demon that he struggled against for years has left him. As Matthew Henry (p. 697) describes it, Satan gives order to his troops to retreat temporarily in order to draw the deluded soul into an ambush. At first, it is wonderful! The man sweeps up the dirt from his soul and feels a sense of order and peace that he never felt when he was in bondage to his former sins.

But, meanwhile, the departed demon is restless. Passing through waterless places is a metaphorical expression that denotes that to dwell out of men is to him a wretched banishment, and resembles a barren wilderness (Calvin, p. 84). The demon is not a happy camper until he moves back in. So, he goes and finds seven other demons more evil than himself and they move in. The last state of that man becomes worse than the first.

What are we to learn from this illustration? J. C. Ryle says it well: Let us observe  how dangerous it is to be content with any change in religion short of thorough conversion to God (p. 25). Jesus words are a solemn warning to us, never to be satisfied with religious reformation without heart conversion (p. 26). As Martyn Lloyd-Jones points out, we must always remember that there are other powers, beside that of Christ, which can give results.  It is possible for men and women to get relief from many of their ills and troubles apart altogether from the gospel (Evangelistic Sermons [Banner of Truth], p. 179).

This is especially important in our day when truth and doctrine are set aside as of no consequence. We dont really care about doctrine. We want to know, does it work? What will the gospel do for me? Will it help my troubled marriage? If not, Ill go to the world if it will get me some results. I had a church member ask me, If my wife finds help by counseling with a Hindu psychiatrist, whats wrong with that? I didnt say this in reply, but later I thought that I should have said, If she got relief by sacrificing a chicken to Satan, would that be okay?

A number of years ago, some people wanted to bring Twelve Step groups in my church, and at first I was open to it. I reasoned that the Steps seemed to be in line with Scripture and the program seemed to help a lot of people. Besides, a number of well-known evangelical churches were using them. But then I began reading the literature and I grew increasingly alarmed. It was obvious that the Twelve Steps worked no matter who or what you chose as your Higher Power. I thought, If it works whether your Higher Power is Jesus or a Buddha idol, then its obvious that the Higher Power is not the real power. It trivializes Jesus to lump Him with all the other possible Higher Powers, as if it really doesnt matter which one you pick! At that point, I did a U-turn and told the church that I could not endorse those programs.

Heres the point: If we get help from any other power than Jesus Christ and His gospel, we have not gotten true and lasting help. You may get a clean and well-ordered house, but you dont have transformation of your soul. You may have a sense of peace and freedom from the troubles that plagued you, but you dont have eternal life. You have a temporarily empty house, whereas the sinner who repents and trusts in Christ has the Holy Spirit as the new permanent occupant (11:13). Even more alarming, you may feel content enough without Christ that you assume that all is well in your soul. Not having a desperate sense of need, you will not flee to the cross to lay hold of the only true Savior, the Lord Jesus Christ, whose shed blood is necessary to deliver you from Satans power. In that sense, your last state is worse than the first.

Also, as Lloyd-Jones points out, when you adopt a false philosophy or believe a false doctrine, at first it seems to give so much satisfaction. But after a while, it begins to wear off or disappoint. It leaves you, not just where you were before, but in a worse condition, because now you distrust everything, even that which is true. You become cynical even of the gospel. He observes, There is no type of mentality which is so difficult to treat as that of a person who has been disappointed by someone or something in which he once believed (p. 183).

So, Luke presses you to answer the question: Is Jesus Christ who He claimed to be or not? Is His authority as the Messiah sent from God established by the miracles He performed? Is Jesus the Son of God in human flesh? If so, you must commit yourself to follow Him whatever the consequences or results. You may suffer trials, persecution, and even death. But if Jesus is truly Lord, if He alone defeated Satans power, then you must commit yourself to Him and to Him alone, not to Him and to some human deliverance or program. How do you do this?

4. The way to be on Jesus side is to hear the word of God and do it.
As Jesus was speaking, a woman in the crowd raised her voice and said, Blessed is the womb that bore You, and the breasts at which You nursed. It is interesting that right in the context of Jesus teaching about demons, this woman extols Mary! She may have been well-meaning, but clearly she was misguided. She was trying to give praise to Jesus by saying, Your mother is a woman truly blessed to have a son like you. Of course, that was true; Mary was blessed by God to be the mother of Jesus. His response does not deny this, but He does correct the direction of this womans thoughts. He says in effect, Natural family ties to Me are not the point; the point is to hear Gods Word and do it. The person who is decidedly with Jesus doesnt just mouth pious platitudes; rather, he hears what Jesus says and acts on it.

This is not to teach salvation by works because the Word of God that we must obey clearly teaches that we are saved by grace through faith alone. But the Bible is also clear that saving faith is obedient faith (Rom. 15:18; 16:26). Jesus clear authority over demonic forces shows that He is both Savior and Lord. Therefore, each person is forced to choose sides in the heavenly war. Having heard the Word of God, we must now act on it in obedience to Jesus or else we are opposed to Him and in league with Satan.

Conclusion
During that part of the Naval War College course known as Fundamentals of Command and Decision, the instructor was stressing the importance of being able to make sound decisions under pressure. A visiting officer from a small foreign navy spoke up. Talk about decisions! he said. I was 700 miles out to sea in my destroyer when I received a dispatch from my base: We have just had a revolution. Which side are you on? (Readers Digest [5/83].)

Thankfully, our decision isnt that difficult! We have some solid evidence to go on. We have the clear record of the gospel accounts that relate to us what Jesus said and did. William Barclay puts it this way (cited by Leon Morris, The Gospel According to John [Eerdmans], p. 414):

Either, what Jesus said about Himself is false, in which case He is guilty of such blasphemy as no man ever dared to utter; or, what He said about Himself is true, in which case He is what He claimed to be and can be described in no other terms than the Son of God. Jesus leaves us with the definite choicewe must accept Him fully or reject Him absolutely. That is precisely why every man has to decide for or against Jesus Christ.

There is a spiritual battle raging with two and only two sides. Clearly, Jesus has authority over Satan and his forces. We are on one side or the other. If you are not decisively on Jesus side, you are against Him. To join His side, you must believe in Him and follow Him in obedient faith.

Discussion Questions
1.Why is it important to affirm that there is no neutral ground between Jesus and Satan? Is there such a thing as a carnal or nominal Christian?
2.How should we witness to skeptics who demand proof of spiritual things?
3.How can we tell if a person is under demonic influence or if he is just acting in the flesh? Does it make any difference?
4.If self-help programs help people with their problems, whats wrong with them?
Copyright, Steven J. Cole, 1999, All Rights Reserved.

Unless otherwise noted, all Scripture Quotations are from the New American Standard Bible, Updated Edition © The Lockman Foundation

http://feeds.bible.org/steve_cole/luke/cole_luke_055.mp3
Biblical Topics: 
Christology
Satanology
Spiritual Life
Discipleship
/assets/worddocs/Cole_Luke_Lesson55.zip
Passage: 
Luke


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need to take your blaspheme and go back to your friends that believe like you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies, have you seen the cover of the latest issue of Newsweek magazine?


I had not seen it Thumper Oh my gosh does this may be mean that the new's media is finial waking up???


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. No choice...


It's hard to let parents go. We just do the best we can Lukelucy. At least he knows the depth of your love, and how much you miss him. Best yet, you will see him again in heaven. That's what I count on. I miss my parents too. LOL


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not a chance. I believe in miracles--if Jesus could turn water into wine then filling you ladies with the true Christian spirit should be a snap.


susanmos2000
Have been wating for such a conversion for along time, I am sure, it won't happen ever.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Joeys I don't think she knows that you can only chose 1 side. You are either for or again Him. Can't straddle the fence. Lesson 55: The Heavenly War (Luke 11:14-28)
> In 1938, Orson Welles terrified millions of Americans with his radio narration of H. G. Wells War of the Worlds. The drama was so realistic that many thought that aliens were actually invading our planet, intent on destroying the human race. It was only fiction; no one should have believed such a far-fetched tale. But they did.
> 
> The Bible clearly affirms that we are engaged in combat with an unseen enemy that is intent on destroying the human race: For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the powers, against the world forces of this darkness, against the spiritual forces of wickedness in the heavenly places (Eph. 6:12). It is a frightening truth which no one should doubt or ignore. But many do doubt it and live as if it is not true.
> ...


Thank you thank you thank you and Amen.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Joeys I don't think she knows that you can only chose 1 side. You are either for or again Him. Can't straddle the fence. Lesson 55: The Heavenly War (Luke 11:14-28)
> In 1938, Orson Welles terrified millions of Americans with his radio narration of H. G. Wells War of the Worlds. The drama was so realistic that many thought that aliens were actually invading our planet, intent on destroying the human race. It was only fiction; no one should have believed such a far-fetched tale. But they did.
> 
> The Bible clearly affirms that we are engaged in combat with an unseen enemy that is intent on destroying the human race: For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the powers, against the world forces of this darkness, against the spiritual forces of wickedness in the heavenly places (Eph. 6:12). It is a frightening truth which no one should doubt or ignore. But many do doubt it and live as if it is not true.
> ...


On your knees folks, Church is in session.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I would rather be on my knees before GOD JESUS AND THE HOLY SPIRIT praying then kneeling and walking in the ways of Satan.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would rather be on my knees before GOD JESUS AND THE HOLY SPIRIT praying then kneeing and walking in the ways of Satan.


 I love to have church. I will have a song in a minute. Praise the Lord! Here's the songhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKrBqD7uhBM


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is another good one.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBbSyig8vQ0


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had a wonderful visit with our nephew, girl friend and one of his buddies (the rest of the travel buddies stayed down at the rental cabin). They're 20 - 21 but can carry on a good conversation about a broad range of subjects. Nephew has always been a very good, responsible kid and we like his girl friend (so do my db and sil and my parents). She's very nice, has a good sense of humour. The whole group of them have been friends for a long time and have jobs or are apprenticing.

They picked some pears and apples to take back to the cabin with them --


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is another good one.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBbSyig8vQ0


that is perfect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a wonderful visit with our nephew, girl friend and one of his buddies (the rest of the travel buddies stayed down at the rental cabin). They're 20 - 21 but can carry on a good conversation about a broad range of subjects. Nephew has always been a very good, responsible kid and we like his girl friend (so do my db and sil and my parents). She's very nice, has a good sense of humour. The whole group of them have been friends for a long time and have jobs or are apprenticing.
> 
> They picked some pears and apples to take back to the cabin with them --


Oh West Coast Kitty thank you for sharing the pictures of your family. She is awfully cute. The boys look like they and she are having a good time. Do you think she may become a family member?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Except when news report comes out then I am off the wagon on to a bit of funny don't ya know.


love those news reports, keep them coming; laughter is good medicine


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> The trouble is, even though it is negative attention, she loves it. It makes her money. People should not do anything that enables her to make money.


Even my nephew and his friends were embarrased for her and think she has completely lost it


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a wonderful visit with our nephew, girl friend and one of his buddies (the rest of the travel buddies stayed down at the rental cabin). They're 20 - 21 but can carry on a good conversation about a broad range of subjects. Nephew has always been a very good, responsible kid and we like his girl friend (so do my db and sil and my parents). She's very nice, has a good sense of humour. The whole group of them have been friends for a long time and have jobs or are apprenticing.
> 
> They picked some pears and apples to take back to the cabin with them --


Nice day for you and the kids. I know you are proud of your nephew and nice for him to find good friends. Love that age group. Thanks for taking a picture for us. Are they going to make a pie?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Are you in the same category as Satan. He is the one who told Jesus to change the stones into bread. So now you want him to perform a miracle of your choosing?


I'm confused - she states she believes in miracles and then says "if" Jesus .... :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am very tired tonight so I am gone to call it a day. 
Have a good night you two ladies. 

At least you will have a quiet time to post. That is a good thing.

Nite you two.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am very tired tonight so I am gone to call it a day.
> Have a good night you two ladies.
> 
> At least you will have a quiet time to post. That is a good thing.
> ...


Nite Yarnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Ladies, have you seen the cover of the latest issue of Newsweek magazine?


Don't read Newsweek - so, no, haven't seen it.

BTW: what is the President thinking for desiring to enter another war with Syria? What is the actual threat to our Nation that has been defined? When will Congress and the American people hear about the imminent threat and will we allow Barack to declare war again unconstitutionally?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> News Alert for those who care not to read the very best but have to know what is going on in the Righty villiage.
> 
> The Dance Bump her Kins held Sat. at her dance studio was a smashing hit. Yes it was smashing, seem everyone was smashing into each other. The Bump her Kins dear hubby took it a little to far He wax and wax the floors about ten times.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> No, they are not mine. But, I chose them because my father grew the most beautiful zinnias. People would stop their cars to look. I did it in honor of my father who I miss very, very much.


very nice way to honour your Dad


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I would rather be on my knees before GOD JESUS AND THE HOLY SPIRIT praying then kneeling and walking in the ways of Satan.


and all God's children said "Amen."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow! I am lucky!


Beautiful new avatar!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not only was it disgusting but the girl can't sing. Probalby the only way she knows how to get people to watch and listen to her. I actual think non of those ladies can sing a hoot. So how to get attention??? they use thier bodys instead of their minds. Two of them are not on the scene any more the last will join them soon.


I found it totally horrible - awful to watch. She embarrassed herself and doesn't have the good sense to know it yet. Can you imagine her parents seeing that?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hmmmm, interesting words from Carol.


Absolutely right.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow! Listen to this!http://www.godfruits.com/astounding-watch-trio-make-judges-jaws-drop-25382.php


what a wonderful performance, they sounded like they had performed together for a long time


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The so called "leaders" of the black community are also doing their part in keeping the community as a whole down. Their "help" is totally a slap in the face to MLK.


So true. When you listen to his words, it makes what's happening now even more tragic.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This must be an example of the intelligent conversation that happens on LOLL. I'm glad I don't partake.


Lots of drug references there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for posting this. I can see this taking hold in the US. There are many communities where garbage is becoming a real problem, as land fills are closing and new ones are hard to come by. A big selling factor would be the 80% reduction in C02. Maybe every block could have one. Going off track here, but it could become a meeting area. Like the old general store, or watering hole (if you go back far enough). Anyway, I like the idea. It seems to solve 2 problems for Japan. Garbage and Oil independence.


Plastic is a petroleum product. Without oil, say goodbye to plastic. It's all around us - what would we do?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> Oh, how I wish he was here. I took care of him in my home (my husband is a saint) for 4 1/2 years. Cried my eyes out when I had to put him into assisted living. He died because of an infection in his tooth. Horrible death.


So sorry for your loss Lucy but I'm glad you and your husband were able to spend those years with your Dad and that he knew how much you loved him


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I cannot believe the President is willing to send our military members to war so he can play politics and keep his stupid campaign promise because "his imaginary red line" was crossed.

America does NOT GO TO WAR unless a threat to our Nation is imminent or has happened AND Congress gives the approval.

This situation is sick! Kill our military members and/or spend billions so Barack can look good and please his base?

God help us ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why do you talk when you don't have to? :shock: :roll:


That's the 64 thousand dollar question! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe the President is willing to send our military members to war so he can play politics and keep his stupid campaign promise because "his imaginary red line" was crossed.
> 
> America does NOT GO TO WAR unless a threat to our Nation is imminent or has happened AND Congress gives the approval.
> 
> ...


Did you see this?http://weaselzippers.us/2013/08/27/flashback-joe-biden-says-founding-fathers-intended-to-grant-congress-power-to-initiate-all-hostilities-even-limited-wars/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB, how's your grandson doing?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Susan since you want to bring up the pass as to what I said about your husband. I would like you to tell the rest of what was said. The next day after it was said I apologized for what I had said and admitted it was wrong.
> 
> And if we are going into the pass. Lets remember what you said while the gang of your's were tauting me.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, I remember that seizure remark - I could hardly believe it. Such deliberate cruelty doesn't belong here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> that is so nice Lucy what a lovely way to remember him.


I agree - a lovely way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> Oh, how I wish he was here. I took care of him in my home (my husband is a saint) for 4 1/2 years. Cried my eyes out when I had to put him into assisted living. He died because of an infection in his tooth. Horrible death.


Very sad just readng that. I'm so sorry, Lukelucy. I'm glad you had all that time with him. He must have felt very loved by his daughter - and that is a very good thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, how's your grandson doing?


Which one? I have 4. Do you mean the one that was on the weather show?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Joeys I don't think she knows that you can only chose 1 side. You are either for or again Him. Can't straddle the fence. Lesson 55: The Heavenly War (Luke 11:14-28)
> In 1938, Orson Welles terrified millions of Americans with his radio narration of H. G. Wells War of the Worlds. The drama was so realistic that many thought that aliens were actually invading our planet, intent on destroying the human race. It was only fiction; no one should have believed such a far-fetched tale. But they did.
> 
> The Bible clearly affirms that we are engaged in combat with an unseen enemy that is intent on destroying the human race: For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the powers, against the world forces of this darkness, against the spiritual forces of wickedness in the heavenly places (Eph. 6:12). It is a frightening truth which no one should doubt or ignore. But many do doubt it and live as if it is not true.
> ...


Thank you CB


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Maid. The damaging effects of raising children in orphanages have been proven time and time again. No child can develop normally without a mother or mother substitute.


My grandmother died at 47 the result of complications from giving birth to her 14th child, her 17th pregnancy (she miscarried 3). This left many young children with no home because grandfather could not take care of the little ones, this did leave them as orphans. My dad was 14, his schooling ended in the 8th grade. His 1 brother was 12. Daddy & the 12 year old worked on a farm 2 years. Daddy left when he was 16 & from then on he was strictly on his own. He worked in the Winnipeg, Canada hospital, became a lumberjack, worked for the Southern Pacific Railroad, then the Union Pacific Railroad & retired after 48 years. His 3 younger sisters 8, 6 & 4 were placed in the St. Anne's Convent in St. Anne, Manitoba, Canada. These children had no "home life", no mother or father figures, but they all grew up to be productive people. The girls all graduated from hi school in the 12th grade. One of my aunts became a school teacher. Every single, every one of those 14 children became good people & parents. Why did they all turn out to be good people? I haven't a clue, perhaps it was their religious training....I just don't know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh West Coast Kitty thank you for sharing the pictures of your family. She is awfully cute. The boys look like they and she are having a good time. Do you think she may become a family member?


She's cute and smart and has a plan. We'd be quite happy to have her in the family - but they're still young (at least by today's standards).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nice day for you and the kids. I know you are proud of your nephew and nice for him to find good friends. Love that age group. Thanks for taking a picture for us. Are they going to make a pie?


I don't think there will be any baking happening here, but what doesn't get eaten on holiday might become a pie back in Alberta. It's been such a dry summer, the apples are smaller than usual.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I found it totally horrible - awful to watch. She embarrassed herself and doesn't have the good sense to know it yet. Can you imagine her parents seeing that?


my nephew and friends said her mom was applauding in the audience, if so, that says a lot about how she was raised


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't read Newsweek - so, no, haven't seen it.
> 
> BTW: what is the President thinking for desiring to enter another war with Syria? What is the actual threat to our Nation that has been defined? When will Congress and the American people hear about the imminent threat and will we allow Barack to declare war again unconstitutionally?


This is to get some boost in his ratings. Lt. Col. Ralph Peters has been on TV today saying that we are foolish to get in the middle of this. Both sides are our enemies. He proposes just letting them kill each other. However, I suppose that diminishing Assad's power a little won't hurt us. Maybe the rebels will actually kill him.

As far as I can see, the US has no interest in Syria beyond the price of oil and commitments made to support Israel. Obama's illegitimate war will negatively affect both those interests. He doesn't want to go to Congress because they are very apt to tell him they won't support the action.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> My grandmother died at 47 the result of complications from giving birth to her 14th child, her 17th pregnancy (she miscarried 3). This left many young children with no home because grandfather could not take care of the little ones, this did leave them as orphans. My dad was 14, his schooling ended in the 8th grade. His 1 brother was 12. Daddy & the 12 year old worked on a farm 2 years. Daddy left when he was 16 & from then on he was strictly on his own. He worked in the Winnipeg, Canada hospital, became a lumberjack, worked for the Southern Pacific Railroad, then the Union Pacific Railroad & retired after 48 years. His 3 younger sisters 8, 6 & 4 were placed in the St. Anne's Convent in St. Anne, Manitoba, Canada. These children had no "home life", no mother or father figures, but they all grew up to be productive people. The girls all graduated from hi school in the 12th grade. One of my aunts became a school teacher. Every single, every one of those 14 children became good people & parents. Why did they all turn out to be good people? I haven't a clue, perhaps it was their religious training....I just don't know.


Your Dad had a hard start in life but he had the grounding and structure needed to persevere and make a life for himself and his family and to pass those values on to you. It seems like the same was true for your aunts and uncles. I believe that faith will help us through adversary but we need to be aware of it. In an ideal world, all children would be raised by loving parents in a stable and nurturing environment. When that isn't possible, other family members, teachers, pastors or priests, friends etc can have a profound impact in helping children become well adjusted adults.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your Dad had a hard start in life but he had the grounding and structure needed to persevere and make a life for himself and his family and to pass those values on to you. It seems like the same was true for your aunts and uncles. I believe that faith will help us through adversary but we need to be aware of it. In an ideal world, all children would be raised by loving parents in a stable and nurturing environment. When that isn't possible, other family members, teachers, pastors or priests, friends etc can have a profound impact in helping children become well adjusted adults.


You're right on. Gotta think their religious upbringing, such as it was, contributed somewhat to the way they all turned out. So glad my Daddy was MY Daddy, he was the best.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> You're right on. Gotta think their religious upbringing, such as it was, contributed somewhat to the way they all turned out. So glad my Daddy was MY Daddy, he was the best.


 :thumbup: I feel the same way about my Dad! and wish everyone else could say the same


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> So sorry to read about your dad s it is a very difficult time in our lives to give up our parents! Hugs, Jane


Thank you, Jane.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a wonderful visit with our nephew, girl friend and one of his buddies (the rest of the travel buddies stayed down at the rental cabin). They're 20 - 21 but can carry on a good conversation about a broad range of subjects. Nephew has always been a very good, responsible kid and we like his girl friend (so do my db and sil and my parents). She's very nice, has a good sense of humour. The whole group of them have been friends for a long time and have jobs or are apprenticing.
> 
> They picked some pears and apples to take back to the cabin with them --


Oh, it sounds like everyone had a wonderful time! They look like great kids and very happy.

I am so looking forward to the upcoming week. We are traveling to Colorado where, next Saturday, our middle son will be getting married. It's going to be a very busy time over the next week or so. We are taking extra time and driving instead of flying as my husband has never been to that part of the states. I do foresee some yarn and quilt shop visits in my future, too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, it sounds like everyone had a wonderful time! They look like great kids and very happy.
> 
> I am so looking forward to the upcoming week. We are traveling to Colorado where, next Saturday, our middle son will be getting married. It's going to be a very busy time over the next week or so. We are taking extra time and driving instead of flying as my husband has never been to that part of the states. I do foresee some yarn and quilt shop visits in my future, too.


I am so happy for you Thumper. I am sure it will be a wonderful wedding. Have fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nice day for you and the kids. I know you are proud of your nephew and nice for him to find good friends. Love that age group. Thanks for taking a picture for us. Are they going to make a pie?


CB, I enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> You're right on. Gotta think their religious upbringing, such as it was, contributed somewhat to the way they all turned out. So glad my Daddy was MY Daddy, he was the best.


I had _the _ best parents, miss them terribly and will be forever grateful they were mine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Which one? I have 4. Do you mean the one that was on the weather show?


I got mixed up. I meant the grandson who broke his arm. But - maybe he wasn't your grandson!!! I'll just put out an all-call because now I can't remember whose grandson it was who broke his arm on the jungle jim. I'm picturing the post as yours, but I guess I'm wrong. Sorry for the mistake.

However, I'd love to hear about ALL your grandsons - any time! They are true blessings.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thumper - another big event in your family. Have a great time at the wedding and enjoy the festivities.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bonnie - are you drinking? Joey's grand broke his arm outside in the school playground.

Love you girl, but you must get off the coffee, it is impeding your memory re-call.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, it sounds like everyone had a wonderful time! They look like great kids and very happy.
> 
> I am so looking forward to the upcoming week. We are traveling to Colorado where, next Saturday, our middle son will be getting married. It's going to be a very busy time over the next week or so. We are taking extra time and driving instead of flying as my husband has never been to that part of the states. I do foresee some yarn and quilt shop visits in my future, too.


Have fun in Colorado. That is a great idea driving. Never been but dh and sons been many times .They love it. You know you will find some good shops there. Google ahead of time so you know where they are.We expect pictures of the wedding.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie - are you drinking? Joey's grand broke his arm outside in the school playground.
> 
> Love you girl, but you must get off the coffee, it is impeding your memory re-call.


Hahaha! Thanks!

No coffee yet today, just a 30-minute walk and a thyroid pill!! I guess it hasn't kicked in yet.

I just reread and found the post. It was Joeysomma's grandson. Guess I got that mixed up with CB's post about cutting her foot in half!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Joeysomma - how's your grandson doing with his broken arm?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I know! What the heck was that all about CB? Did you actually cut part of your foot off? Man, I hope not.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie - are you drinking? Joey's grand broke his arm outside in the school playground.
> 
> Love you girl, but you must get off the coffee, it is impeding your memory re-call.


I think it is all the ice cream she keeps eating. Got her mind on what favor next. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you thank you thank you and Amen.


Yes, me too thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, it sounds like everyone had a wonderful time! They look like great kids and very happy.
> 
> I am so looking forward to the upcoming week. We are traveling to Colorado where, next Saturday, our middle son will be getting married. It's going to be a very busy time over the next week or so. We are taking extra time and driving instead of flying as my husband has never been to that part of the states. I do foresee some yarn and quilt shop visits in my future, too.


Thumper, have a wonderful time! Congratulations to your son and his bride. Colorado is a beautiful place - enjoy your great week!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know! What the heck was that all about CB? Did you actually cut part of your foot off? Man, I hope not.


No . I was playing with my sister . She was one year old. We had alot of family over the night before. One of the kids had left a can of peanuts on the floor. I was dancing around to entertain her and jumped on the can and it sliced my foot thru the middle of the arch. My mother was on the phone consoling my aunt who had just had a miscarriage. Not a drop of blood because the rim of the can came off and it made a clean slice across. A lot of stitches inside and out. Still got all of my foot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was my grandson with the broken right arm. He is getting a cast today. They had to wait until the swelling went down. They called it a green fracture, as it was in the part that is growing. I will see him tomorrow.
> His uncle, my oldest son, had 5 fractures, in 3rd, 6th, 9th, 10th grades and another one when he was in the Navy. She is hoping he does not follow in his uncle's footsteps.
> I have a problem remembering who is who.


I hope he'll feel better once that cast is on. My daughter had a green fracture, too. She was only about 4 - fell off the swing. She had a cast that she could take off to take a bath. She's the same one who had the bad break at 12. She was also my most adventurous, daring child - scared me to death half the time!! At 35, she still is adventurous, although 5 kids have slowed her down - a little!

Five fractures! Surround that guy with pillows! Maybe he's adventurous, too.

Thanks for your encouraging words. It is hard to keep track -especially when I probably read those late and night, trying to catch up with a very chatty Denim group! I gave everything to CB - even thought WCK's pix were hers and your grandson. I should have gone to bed!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a wonderful visit with our nephew, girl friend and one of his buddies (the rest of the travel buddies stayed down at the rental cabin). They're 20 - 21 but can carry on a good conversation about a broad range of subjects. Nephew has always been a very good, responsible kid and we like his girl friend (so do my db and sil and my parents). She's very nice, has a good sense of humour. The whole group of them have been friends for a long time and have jobs or are apprenticing.
> 
> They picked some pears and apples to take back to the cabin with them --


Thank you for the pictures as they are nice looking. I love pears.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WCK - I enjoyed your pictures. It's nice to see young adults who are doing so well!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I must get busy again as house has needs since I felt sick for so long but found this on the net so wanted to share with all of you. Enjoy


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No . I was playing with my sister . She was one year old. We had alot of family over the night before. One of the kids had left a can of peanuts on the floor. I was dancing around to entertain her and jumped on the can and it sliced my foot thru the middle of the arch. My mother was on the phone consoling my aunt who had just had a miscarriage. Not a drop of blood because the rim of the can came off and it made a clean slice across. A lot of stitches inside and out. Still got all of my foot.


Ouch! Those peanut cans were sharp - but boy, that's a tough one.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey to the rest of you KPers...have a wee question....what does the "FF" stand for at the beginning of this?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB, apparently I gave you not only Joeysomma's grandson, but also WestCoastKitty's family pictures! I hope you enjoyed them. I've tried to give them all back to their rightful owners today. My apologies to both Joeysomma and WestCoatKitty.

I am spending TOO MUCH TIME on the computer!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I must get busy again as house has needs since I felt sick for so long but found this on the net so wanted to share with all of you. Enjoy


Oh I love it Janie just goes to prove even puppies pray. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, apparently I gave you not only Joeysomma's grandson, but also WestCoastKitty's family pictures! I hope you enjoyed them. I've tried to give them all back to their rightful owners today. My apologies to both Joeysomma and WestCoatKitty.
> 
> I am spending TOO MUCH TIME on the computer!!


No you don't look at what i do your fine. Just brain freeze as CB said all that Ice Cream and the trips you are on. :roll: :XD:

Meaning Ice Cream Bandits.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was my grandson with the broken right arm. He is getting a cast today. They had to wait until the swelling went down. They called it a green fracture, as it was in the part that is growing. I will see him tomorrow.
> His uncle, my oldest son, had 5 fractures, in 3rd, 6th, 9th, 10th grades and another one when he was in the Navy. She is hoping he does not follow in his uncle's footsteps.
> I have a problem remembering who is who.


I'm sorry your GS had such a memorable beginning to his school year. If he's anything like my boys he will wear his cast as a badge of honor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hey to the rest of you KPers...have a wee question....what does the "FF" stand for at the beginning of this?


Interesting I don't know either.

What a family you have come from. What a blessing you recieved from your Daddy. You should be proud and understand why you miss and loved him.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think it is all the ice cream she keeps eating. Got her mind on what favor next. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Brain freeze from the cold ice cream?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have fun in Colorado. That is a great idea driving. Never been but dh and sons been many times .They love it. You know you will find some good shops there. Google ahead of time so you know where they are.We expect pictures of the wedding.


it sounds like you are going to be very busy and having a great time with wedding and babies on the way.

Plus the advantage of yarn and quilt shops. What a stash you will have. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.westernjournalism.com/secret-service-protects-valerie-jarrett-24-7/ What do ya think about this?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> it sounds like you are going to be very busy and having a great time with wedding and babies on the way.
> 
> Plus the advantage of yarn and quilt shops. What a stash you will have. :wink:


I'm not going to mention the stash I already have...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No . I was playing with my sister . She was one year old. We had alot of family over the night before. One of the kids had left a can of peanuts on the floor. I was dancing around to entertain her and jumped on the can and it sliced my foot thru the middle of the arch. My mother was on the phone consoling my aunt who had just had a miscarriage. Not a drop of blood because the rim of the can came off and it made a clean slice across. A lot of stitches inside and out. Still got all of my foot.


Woah! That sounds awful - glad it all worked out. No trouble with the arch in that foot? God took good care of you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> WCK - I enjoyed your pictures. It's nice to see young adults who are doing so well!


Me too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Since Obama compagin promise was no war like Bush. To me it is another promise broken. I wonder if he is starting to think about all the promise he has broken. The progressive thing he will leave a legacy behind I wonder what they think it now will be? I would think that Jimmy Carter will leave a better one compared to the President.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Interesting I don't know either.
> 
> What a family you have come from. What a blessing you recieved from your Daddy. You should be proud and understand why you miss and loved him.


Oh yeah, all my family are good people...&.....so glad my Daddy was mine. Everyone should have 1 as good as I did. As stated, he retired after 48 years from the railroad & in all those years he was out of work only 2 weeks 'cause had knee surgery & it bothered him LOTS. He could repair anything, we never had to have a "handyman" at our home - Daddy did it all. Like I said, he had 13 brothers & sisters, but his Dad, my grandpa Louie was 1 of 22 kids! Yikes! Therefore, I have numerous cousins scattered literally all over the world! Whenever my DH & I travel I tell him "Oh gosh, I have a cousin here!" He says "Of course you have a cousin here. You have cousins wverywhere. All you have to do is look in the phone book & you'll find a cousin." He only has 2 cousins. Isn't that pitiful?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Woah! That sounds awful - glad it all worked out. No trouble with the arch in that foot? God took good care of you.


Yes He did. 
:-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, all my family are good people...&.....so glad my Daddy was mine. Everyone should have 1 as good as I did. As stated, he retired after 48 years from the railroad & in all those years he was out of work only 2 weeks 'cause had knee surgery & it bothered him LOTS. He could repair anything, we never had to have a "handyman" at our home - Daddy did it all. Like I said, he had 13 brothers & sisters, but his Dad, my grandpa Louie was 1 of 22 kids! Yikes! Therefore, I have numerous cousins scattered literally all over the world! Whenever my DH & I travel I tell him "Oh gosh, I have a cousin here!" He says "Of course you have a cousin here. You have cousins wverywhere. All you have to do is look in the phone book & you'll find a cousin." He only has 2 cousins. Isn't that pitiful?


Oh I love it and what your hubby says of course you have a cousin here. It must be fun have you every had a family gathering with all coming together . Would think you would need three of four photo's to get them all in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, it sounds like everyone had a wonderful time! They look like great kids and very happy.
> 
> I am so looking forward to the upcoming week. We are traveling to Colorado where, next Saturday, our middle son will be getting married. It's going to be a very busy time over the next week or so. We are taking extra time and driving instead of flying as my husband has never been to that part of the states. I do foresee some yarn and quilt shop visits in my future, too.


Congratulations - another happy, exciting event for you as your family continues to expand. Have a great time on the road trip and the stops along the way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think it is all the ice cream she keeps eating. Got her mind on what favor next. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hey to the rest of you KPers...have a wee question....what does the "FF" stand for at the beginning of this?


My guess is "following."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No you don't look at what i do your fine. Just brain freeze as CB said all that Ice Cream and the trips you are on. :roll: :XD:
> 
> Meaning Ice Cream Bandits.


That must be it! Lots of brain freeze here. Phew! Thanks, Yarnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

"FF" usually stands for "Friends Forever" but not sure as I wasn't around when this thread began and am too lazy to look back!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, apparently I gave you not only Joeysomma's grandson, but also WestCoastKitty's family pictures! I hope you enjoyed them. I've tried to give them all back to their rightful owners today. My apologies to both Joeysomma and WestCoatKitty.
> 
> I am spending TOO MUCH TIME on the computer!!


No problem Bonnie, it get's confusing with the quotes sometimes and I knew what you meant.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.westernjournalism.com/secret-service-protects-valerie-jarrett-24-7/ What do ya think about this?


Don't like it. But - she is Barack's "mother."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Don't like it. But - she is Barack's "mother."


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My guess is "following."


But that is only one F there are two.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://unitedwithisrael.org/syria-israel-will-be-attacked-if-the-us-intervenes/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://unitedwithisrael.org/syria-israel-will-be-attacked-if-the-us-intervenes/


That is why Israel is perparing for war. Saw they were handing out gas mask yesterday.

Obama had better be very careful on what he deside if he doesn't back off he will start a war that will not end for a long while. His red line got him in more trouble than he thought it would.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My guess is "following."


What page do I check to see the FF? I used to respond to Freedom Fries using that. She either has another name now or is gone. She was a real lulu.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love it and what your hubby says of course you have a cousin here. It must be fun have you every had a family gathering with all coming together . Would think you would need three of four photo's to get them all in.


No! Have't had a family reunion of all of us - no way could we coordinate our schedules - we have mini-reunions here & there. I honestly think I've been blessed to have my extended family.
Love 'em.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "FF" usually stands for "Friends Forever" but not sure as I wasn't around when this thread began and am too lazy to look back!


That sounds about right - I couldn't figure it out to save my soul.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> No! Have't had a family reunion of all of us - no way could we coordinate our schedules - we have mini-reunions here & there. I honestly think I've been blessed to have my extended family.
> Love 'em.


I also have many, MUCH family on my Mom's side of the family - Swedish - have been to Sweden 4 times to visit with them - Daddy was French - I surely have a prolific bunch of ancestors.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I also have many, MUCH family on my Mom's side of the family - Swedish - have been to Sweden 4 times to visit with them - Daddy was French - I surely have a prolific bunch of ancestors.


Funny! I have the opposite in my family. Dad was Swedish and Mom was French.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is just sad.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/28/school-kids-to-michelle-obama-our-lunches-taste-like-vomit-82356


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am so happy for you Thumper. I am sure it will be a wonderful wedding. Have fun!


Have a great time, Thumper!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I had _the _ best parents, miss them terribly and will be forever grateful they were mine.


KPG,
I feel the same way. Miss them so much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But that is only one F there are two.


I remember many hundreds of years ago when I was in school, ff was an abbreviation for following. I've used it ever since along with other abbreviations in my own "personal" shorthand. Well, I use it whenever I need to use the word "following," which isn't very often.

I googled "ff meaning abbreviation." Here's what I found:

ff - Following - DEFAULT.ASP Acronym/Abbreviation Meaning
www.all-acronyms.com  Technology  F  FF  FF‎
Following definition, categories, type and other relevant information provided by All Acronyms. FF stands for Following.

Another one says you can use just f.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What page do I check to see the FF? I used to respond to Freedom Fries using that. She either has another name now or is gone. She was a real lulu.


Look at the top of this page to see the title of the thread. It's there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

48th Wedding Anniversary today! And now I'm going offline to bake DH an apple pie. It's one of only two or three desserts he eats! (Yes, he's slimmer than I am.)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/benghazi-suspect-trained-in-u-s/#Pm5OdIV4qvHHiiLu.99


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> 48th Wedding Anniversary today! And now I'm going offline to bake DH an apple pie. It's one of only two or three desserts he eats! (Yes, he's slimmer than I am.)


Bonbf,

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> 48th Wedding Anniversary today! And now I'm going offline to bake DH an apple pie. It's one of only two or three desserts he eats! (Yes, he's slimmer than I am.)


Happy Anniversary Bonnie and dh. Have many more! XX


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bonbf,
> 
> Happy Anniversary!


Thanks, Lukelucy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Anniversary Bonnie and dh. Have many more! XX


Thanks, CB!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Funny! I have the opposite in my family. Dad was Swedish and Mom was French.


Oh my goodness! We might be "double" cousins! Ya' never know! Stranger things have happened!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my goodness! We might be "double" cousins! Ya' never know! Stranger things have happened!


Ya, sure. You betcha!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Bon. CAt on computer key board wishing you one to as he keeps stepping on keys.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> 48th Wedding Anniversary today! And now I'm going offline to bake DH an apple pie. It's one of only two or three desserts he eats! (Yes, he's slimmer than I am.)


Happy Anniversary! Hope it has been a good one.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Look at the top of this page to see the title of the thread. It's there.


I guess that I never thought about the FF at the beginning of D&P before. Who started the thread? They should know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is just sad.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/28/school-kids-to-michelle-obama-our-lunches-taste-like-vomit-82356


Not only sad - but it defeats the whole purpose of having a school lunch program. They should be able to mix the menus up to make healthy foods that kids like.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> 48th Wedding Anniversary today! And now I'm going offline to bake DH an apple pie. It's one of only two or three desserts he eats! (Yes, he's slimmer than I am.)


Happy Anniversary Bonnie

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4260976909088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Anniversary Bonnie
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4260976909088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Beautiful!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Not only sad - but it defeats the whole purpose of having a school lunch program. They should be able to mix the menus up to make healthy foods that kids like.


This is the tyrant coming out of Obama's administration. They just get an idea, come up with a plan and force it on people. There is no marketing of the idea to the public and getting buy in. Michelle doesn't care if the kids like the food. I relate this to the parents who put dinner on the table, tell the kids "eat it" and when the kids don't they say, "You will sit there until you do."

I didn't have parents who forced me to eat. I did visit a couple households where parents did, and it made the meal miserable. I felt so sorry for the kids with that father. Why make a big deal out of food? Have a couple healthy offerings, let the kids pick from a select group of choices, and work toward slow changes.

Too many kids eat too much fast food, but I think that is due to working parents. I see the simplicity of that decision, but kids raised that way are not suddenly going to be converted to healthy food with a stringent lunch program. It seems like a class on picking healthy foods and some offerings along that line would bring more change.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not only sad - but it defeats the whole purpose of having a school lunch program. They should be able to mix the menus up to make healthy foods that kids like.


I thought my daughter was being dramatic with the gs's lunch being nasty. She has to fix theirs to take to school because even the youngest won't eat the lunch.It cost more to fix the lunches but she said it was better because at least she knew they would be eating. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB that is just nasty what is being done to those children. They would be better fed at MCDonalds the way that food service is done there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I guess that I never thought about the FF at the beginning of D&P before. Who started the thread? They should know.


.sorry wrongit is lovethelake that started I think??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't like magic but this is pretty neat.https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=538946666134436&set=vb.100000573227626&type=2&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Last year there were reports that the athletes did not have enough to eat so they could practice. without being exhausted. Every child is different, there is no one menu or diet for everyone.
> 
> The what good is this special diet if the children will not eat it. I wonder if the Obama girls eat this menu.


I doubt it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Congrats on 48, and many more.
> 
> Apple pie sounds better than cake. It must be "healthy." It has apples,


Thank you, Joey. You're right about the apple pie - the more you eat, the healthier you are!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy Anniversary Bon. CAt on computer key board wishing you one to as he keeps stepping on keys.


Thanks, Yarnie - and kitty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not only sad - but it defeats the whole purpose of having a school lunch program. They should be able to mix the menus up to make healthy foods that kids like.


You'd think so. That's what we did at home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> This is the tyrant coming out of Obama's administration. They just get an idea, come up with a plan and force it on people. There is no marketing of the idea to the public and getting buy in. Michelle doesn't care if the kids like the food. I relate this to the parents who put dinner on the table, tell the kids "eat it" and when the kids don't they say, "You will sit there until you do."
> 
> I didn't have parents who forced me to eat. I did visit a couple households where parents did, and it made the meal miserable. I felt so sorry for the kids with that father. Why make a big deal out of food? Have a couple healthy offerings, let the kids pick from a select group of choices, and work toward slow changes.
> 
> Too many kids eat too much fast food, but I think that is due to working parents. I see the simplicity of that decision, but kids raised that way are not suddenly going to be converted to healthy food with a stringent lunch program. It seems like a class on picking healthy foods and some offerings along that line would bring more change.


that just makes too much sense to work as a govt solution


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Anniversary Bonnie
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4260976909088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Thank you so much, Kitty! I love the card - that was so thoughtful of you!
Bonnie & Bob


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is the tyrant coming out of Obama's administration. They just get an idea, come up with a plan and force it on people. There is no marketing of the idea to the public and getting buy in. Michelle doesn't care if the kids like the food. I relate this to the parents who put dinner on the table, tell the kids "eat it" and when the kids don't they say, "You will sit there until you do."
> 
> I didn't have parents who forced me to eat. I did visit a couple households where parents did, and it made the meal miserable. I felt so sorry for the kids with that father. Why make a big deal out of food? Have a couple healthy offerings, let the kids pick from a select group of choices, and work toward slow changes.
> 
> Too many kids eat too much fast food, but I think that is due to working parents. I see the simplicity of that decision, but kids raised that way are not suddenly going to be converted to healthy food with a stringent lunch program. It seems like a class on picking healthy foods and some offerings along that line would bring more change.


I remember seeing Michele o on oprah. Oprah asked her what was one of her personal challenges. Her answer, "Anything I put in my mouth." Shortly after that, she started her crusade. I guess misery loves company!

My parents always worried about how much I ate. Stay at the table till you eat it. Eat it for breakfast (don't think they did that, though). Put it in the refrigerator - nothing else until you eat it. They even asked the doctor what to do. Well, I was very small - wore a size 3 to Kindergarten. So the dr. told them to give me a tbsp of each item and if I was hungry, I'd eat it. I remember just sitting and stirring my cereal because I wasn't hungry. (That sure doesn't stop me now!) Poor mom and dad. They just didn't know what to do. They should see me shovel it in now!! 

The result : I never bugged my kids about food. They had to try everything, and they could turn down one item. Meals were very balanced, so they got a good diet overall. Thanks to their grandparents! :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't like magic but this is pretty neat.https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=538946666134436&set=vb.100000573227626&type=2&theater


It was neat and it isn't really magic, he's just good enough that it looks like magic


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What page do I check to see the FF? I used to respond to Freedom Fries using that. She either has another name now or is gone. She was a real lulu.


He/she is back on Smoking as Jelun2. It is from Mass & was Freedom Fries who was kicked off for threatening LovetheLake!

It took a while to find out who it was but it is he/she who is gay--remember? At least it admitted to being gay!

Admin sure does not check on new people who come back on KP.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I guess that I never thought about the FF at the beginning of D&P before. Who started the thread? They should know.


It was started by our Queen, LovetheLake as we had a castle with a moat (with alligators) & a drawbridge to keep out the Trolls & the best part we could earn our Prada's by mucking the stables.

We had so much fun until the trolls blasted us. If I remember correctly, the FF stands for Friends Forever (Wearing Denim and Pearls).


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Bonnie & many more!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It was started by our Queen, LovetheLake as we had a castle with a moat (with alligators) & a drawbridge to keep out the Trolls & the best part we could earn our Prada's by mucking the stables.
> 
> We had so much fun until the trolls blasted us. If I remember correctly, the FF stands for Friends Forever (Wearing Denim and Pearls).


Oh, I like that!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, it is bedtime so goodnight all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy Anniversary Bonnie & many more!


Oh, Jane! Thank you so much. They are beautiful!! So nice of you.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy Anniversary Bonnie & many more!


Ooo...those lilies are so lovely! I've let my garden go. I just didn't enjoy it anymore.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, Jane! Thank you so much. They are beautiful!! So nice of you.


Happy Anniversary, Bonnie. Many more happy ones to you and your groom.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy Anniversary Bonnie & many more!


Gorgeous flowers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, it is bedtime so goodnight all.


Beautiful, Jane. I hope you had a good night.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thursday morning. I'm off to Church. On Thursdays, the whole school my grandkids go to goes to Mass, and my grandson plays the drums for the music. It's traditional music - a few snappy ones for the kids, but nothing rowdy. Thank goodness - couldn't take that this early in the morning!

Then dr.'s appt.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought my daughter was being dramatic with the gs's lunch being nasty. She has to fix theirs to take to school because even the youngest won't eat the lunch.It cost more to fix the lunches but she said it was better because at least she knew they would be eating. :roll:


My 16 year old GS also dislikes what they serve at school for lunch, but he is very picky. It frustrates me that he only likes a few things. He does like burgers and fries though. I think he buys chips on days where he really dislikes the cafeteria food. At home my DD always has fresh fruit and good snacks, but she works long hours and often picks up burgers for him. Kids love burgers, pizza, mac and cheese, and spaghetti. Why don't the schools make that kind of food? If I were your daughter, I'd call the school and ask to see the cafeteria menu for the month. I'd just be curious to know what they are serving.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, it is bedtime so goodnight all.


I had a friend when I was under 10 that lived around the corner from my grandparents. Her mom was American Indian (not sure about her dad). They had a teepee in their attic that was set up, and we played there. They had some other artifacts too. I remember an infant's outfit, a cradle board, and a woman's dress. All were made of animal skins that were so soft. Your picture reminds me of that teepee.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I had a friend when I was under 10 that lived around the corner from my grandparents. Her mom was American Indian (not sure about her dad). They had a teepee in their attic that was set up, and we played there. They had some other artifacts too. I remember an infant's outfit, a cradle board, and a woman's dress. All were made of animal skins that were so soft. Your picture reminds me of that teepee.


That sounds like great fun for you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bonnie - happy anniversary - sorry I'm delayed in congratulations!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am forwarding a slightly naughty and certainly not PC joke with an apology to any men reading these posts. Remember it is a joke, and you will have to open two posts and multiple attachments to read it all.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is the rest.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Love it!!!!! Thanks KC.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thursday morning. I'm off to Church. On Thursdays, the whole school my grandkids go to goes to Mass, and my grandson plays the drums for the music. It's traditional music - a few snappy ones for the kids, but nothing rowdy. Thank goodness - couldn't take that this early in the morning!
> 
> Then dr.'s appt.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


It's nice for you to share the kid's services and you get to see your gs's music skills develop every week. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Love it!!!!! Thanks KC.


me too


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Anniversary, Bonnie. Many more happy ones to you and your groom.


Thanks, Thumper! It was a nice day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My 16 year old GS also dislikes what they serve at school for lunch, but he is very picky. It frustrates me that he only likes a few things. He does like burgers and fries though. I think he buys chips on days where he really dislikes the cafeteria food. At home my DD always has fresh fruit and good snacks, but she works long hours and often picks up burgers for him. Kids love burgers, pizza, mac and cheese, and spaghetti. Why don't the schools make that kind of food? If I were your daughter, I'd call the school and ask to see the cafeteria menu for the month. I'd just be curious to know what they are serving.


We had an excellent cafeteria manager when I was teaching. She's retired now, too. She served things the kids would like, along with salads and vegetables and fruit. They had pizza, chicken nuggets, etc. But every child had to take a main course and two from the fruit/vegetable selection. And they were sent back to get it! I was amazed at how many kids liked salad! She also had carrots and dip on some days. It could be done then -don't know about now with Michele's Menu.

For the teachers - delicious!!! She had fat-burner soup (well, THAT wasn't exactly delicious), veggie pizza, veggie lasagna, and good old meat loaf (so delicious) and mashed potatoes. Around Thanksgiving she had a roasted turkey - I kid you not - on the teacher's serving bar, along with dressing, etc. On the kids' bar - no pork ever due to religious convictions of some students. She thought of everything. She was super!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We had an excellent cafeteria manager when I was teaching. She's retired now, too. She served things the kids would like, along with salads and vegetables and fruit. They had pizza, chicken nuggets, etc. But every child had to take a main course and two from the fruit/vegetable selection. And they were sent back to get it! I was amazed at how many kids liked salad! She also had carrots and dip on some days. It could be done then -don't know about now with Michele's Menu.
> 
> For the teachers - delicious!!! She had fat-burner soup (well, THAT wasn't exactly delicious), veggie pizza, veggie lasagna, and good old meat loaf (so delicious) and mashed potatoes. Around Thanksgiving she had a roasted turkey - I kid you not - on the teacher's serving bar, along with dressing, etc. On the kids' bar - no pork ever due to religious convictions of some students. She thought of everything. She was super!


Sounds wonderful Bonnie. I think most schools would make good choices on their own, mandating from the govt just creates more problems. We didn't have cafeterias until I got to high school. In elementary school all kids had to go home (or designated home) for lunch. Jr. High we also had to go home unless it was colder than -20F and we lived more than 12 blocks from the school - then we could stay have our own packed lunch to be eaten in the gym.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

As a child I always ate whatever the school lunch programs had available. I was raised to not be fussy and to appreciate what was given to me.

Even though I could have packed a lunch to take with me to school, my parents always gave me my lunch money and allowed me to chose from the options available that day.

I'm not surprised that Michelle Obama's lunch school menu/program failed.

It is not her place to parent other people's children and force her beliefs and values on students. I, too, have heard the horror stories of athletes failing from hunger and other kids going without food completely because the menus were so distasteful.

Govt fails EVERY SINGLE TIME trying to do the jobs of parents and what the family unit should provide and teach. 

Govt fails EVERY SINGLE TIME whenever they attempt to control anything that is of personal responsibility (i.e. food, shelter, health, wealth, employment, education) etc.

The govt's job which it CAN do well is to protect and defend the USA of America and its people and interests along with building and maintaining the infrastructure and regulation and enforcement over the laws in our Constitution and Bill of Rights. (ie. regulation of foods and drugs and building of roads and bridges, etc.)


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I had a friend when I was under 10 that lived around the corner from my grandparents. Her mom was American Indian (not sure about her dad). They had a teepee in their attic that was set up, and we played there. They had some other artifacts too. I remember an infant's outfit, a cradle board, and a woman's dress. All were made of animal skins that were so soft. Your picture reminds me of that teepee.


Wen I was 14 & in junior hi school 1 of our girlfriends had a slumber party for a bunch of us at her home - her dad was a mortician & they lived in an apartment on the 2nd floor above the mortuary itself that was located on the ground floor. As the night got later & bed time approached, she snuck us downstairs to the "casket" display/show room was located. We walked around & looked at the brand new display caskets - then went back upstairs & she got up enough nerve to tell her dad we'd been downstairs & could we PLEASE - PRETTY PLEASE sleep in the caskets that night? Her dad replied "ABSOLUTELY NOT!" Need I say we never had a sleep-over at her "home" again. By the way, this was back in the early 50's & her dad made BIG bucks - she was 1 of the "rich kids" in our school. Therefore she was only the 2nd kid in achool who was lucky enough to have braces on her teeth - the parents of the rest of us didn't make "that" kind of money. Oh my, how these threads bring back memories of long ago.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Wen I was 14 & in junior hi school 1 of our girlfriends had a slumber party for a bunch of us at her home - her dad was a mortician & they lived in an apartment on the 2nd floor above the mortuary itself that was located on the ground floor. As the night got later & bed time approached, she snuck us downstairs to the "casket" display/show room was located. We walked around & looked at the brand new display caskets - then went back upstairs & she got up enough nerve to tell her dad we'd been downstairs & could we PLEASE - PRETTY PLEASE sleep in the caskets that night? Her dad replied "ABSOLUTELY NOT!" Need I say we never had a sleep-over at her "home" again. By the way, this was back in the early 50's & her dad made BIG bucks - she was 1 of the "rich kids" in our school. Therefore she was only the 2nd kid in achool who was lucky enough to have braces on her teeth - the parents of the rest of us didn't make "that" kind of money. Oh my, how these threads bring back memories of long ago.


What a story! Leave it to kids to want to have a sleep-over or 'under' as in this case. I love hearing these stories. :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/benghazi-suspect-trained-in-u-s/#Pm5OdIV4qvHHiiLu.99


Why is this not surprising? Why was it an Egyptian investigation and not a US investigation? Never mind, the answer is obvious.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As a child I always ate whatever the school lunch programs had available. I was raised to not be fussy and to appreciate what was given to me.
> 
> Even though I could have packed a lunch to take with me to school, my parents always gave me my lunch money and allowed me to chose from the options available that day.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I completely agree with you!


Good - what's for lunch?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good - what's for lunch?


Anything you want!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good - what's for lunch?


Sloppy joes...mmmm


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As a child I always ate whatever the school lunch programs had available. I was raised to not be fussy and to appreciate what was given to me.
> 
> Even though I could have packed a lunch to take with me to school, my parents always gave me my lunch money and allowed me to chose from the options available that day.
> 
> ...


I agree with you completely. What they do, they do poorly. What they're supposed to do, they don't do at all. Go figure. Let's learn - let's vote for experience and integrity next time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

For years, in junior high and high school, I took a tuna fish salad sandwich to school every single day. I loved it then, and i still love it. No refrigeration. A brown paper bag held my lunch. And I never got sick. Miracle? Probably not.

In junior high, we could buy stuff. We could buy potato chips to go with our lunch. Nothing goes better with a warm tuna salad sandwich than greasy potato chips! EVERY DAY. As a kid whose parents only bought chips when they had company, I was potato chip deficient. I made up for it. I loved it. I still remember sitting in French class after lunch with my stomach growling. I thought it was saying thank you!

In high school, we could buy donuts in the morning! Donuts, I'm telling you!!! I was liberated! AND - are you sitting down? We had a SMOKING AREA right outside the cafeteria where we could smoke. OH, my gosh. Decadent, for real. 

Let's not even talk about the college campus. Just kidding - too busy studying to get in trouble. Lost my chance - and now it's too late!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Anything you want!


I'll eat anything - once!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Sloppy joes...mmmm


Sounds good to me too - I have to make some as I haven't in awhile.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> For years, in junior high and high school, I took a tuna fish salad sandwich to school every single day. I loved it then, and i still love it. No refrigeration. A brown paper bag held my lunch. And I never got sick. Miracle? Probably not.
> 
> In junior high, we could buy stuff. We could buy potato chips to go with our lunch. Nothing goes better with a warm tuna salad sandwich than greasy potato chips! EVERY DAY. As a kid whose parents only bought chips when they had company, I was potato chip deficient. I made up for it. I loved it. I still remember sitting in French class after lunch with my stomach growling. I thought it was saying thank you!
> 
> ...


OMG we could be sisters. I also took a tuna sandwich in a brown bag for lunch every day in grade school and Jr. High. I would share half with a friend. She always had a P&J sandwich with grape jelly. We would take turns buying potato chips. What goes better with either sandwich? Both of our fathers forbade chips in the house. We, too, were deprived.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As a child I always ate whatever the school lunch programs had available. I was raised to not be fussy and to appreciate what was given to me.
> 
> Even though I could have packed a lunch to take with me to school, my parents always gave me my lunch money and allowed me to chose from the options available that day.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
get in step with the times, the First Lady's program is already showing very positive results. Child obesity is on a downturn and much more so than was expected. I THANK YOU however to always give others and myself the opportunity to prove you wrong.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> OMG we could be sisters. I also took a tuna sandwich in a brown bag for lunch every day in grade school and Jr. High. I would share half with a friend. She always had a P&J sandwich with grape jelly. We would take turns buying potato chips. What goes better with either sandwich? Both of our fathers forbade chips in the house. We, too, were deprived.


Oh - a soul sister! Wasn't it great? What was with our parents, anyway? No potato chips? That's neglect! 
Did you grow up in Baltimore, by any chance?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

I went to grade school with a lot of Mexican kids, 2 of which were twin girls who were in my class. Every day I brought my lunch to school in a brown paper bag - either a tuna fish - peanut butter & jelly - or a salami sandwich. Every day the twins - EVERY DAY - brought a home-made burrito stuffed with beans that their mom made from scratch. They LOVED my sandwiches - I LOVED their burritos - so EVERY DAY we'd trade sandwiches & burritos. I feel as if I was weaned on Mexican food - love it LOTS to this day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> get in step with the times, the First Lady's program is already showing very positive results. Child obesity is on a downturn and much more so than was expected. I THANK YOU however to always give others and myself the opportunity to prove you wrong.


Everyone - did you know Hucking is on vacation in Alaska presently. Yet, she regularly and often posts on KP from that location. How she can be bored in Alaska and more interested to spread her hate here is beyond me, but that's what she is all about so I should not be surprised.

How disturbing to know that Huck believes child obesity is rapidly dropping. Then, too, after reports just this week of Michelle Obama's failed school lunch program, Huck touts its success.

Obviously, she'll say anything as long as it is in opposition to whatever a Conserv or Republ posts. No proof of her position is ever offered or established. Only foolish and stupid statements always. I got into the habit of not reading her posts, but caught myself reading the one above. Sigh ...

What a sad individual and life she lives. I pity her and her family.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Did you have soda at home? Soda was a special treat we could have at Christmas. The first time I remember having soda with a sandwich was at a McDonalds in 1963. A hamburger was $.15 and the soda was $.10 and no sales tax.


NO! We never had soda at home - ate out infrequently, so didn't drink it anywhere. Drank milk or water - we had a lemon tree in our back yard & we would make fresh lemonade. I can remember the 1st time my mom bought a bottle of soda - the brand was Party Pak - that would have been in the late 40's or very early 50's. Gosh, I thought that was something special!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I went to grade school with a lot of Mexican kids, 2 of which were twin girls who were in my class. Every day I brought my lunch to school in a brown paper bag - either a tuna fish - peanut butter & jelly - or a salami sandwich. Every day the twins - EVERY DAY - brought a home-made burrito stuffed with beans that their mom made from scratch. They LOVED my sandwiches - I LOVED their burritos - so EVERY DAY we'd trade sandwiches & burritos. I feel as if I was weaned on Mexican food - love it LOTS to this day.


Oh - that's so funny!! You could write a children's book about that. So cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Wen I was 14 & in junior hi school 1 of our girlfriends had a slumber party for a bunch of us at her home - her dad was a mortician & they lived in an apartment on the 2nd floor above the mortuary itself that was located on the ground floor. As the night got later & bed time approached, she snuck us downstairs to the "casket" display/show room was located. We walked around & looked at the brand new display caskets - then went back upstairs & she got up enough nerve to tell her dad we'd been downstairs & could we PLEASE - PRETTY PLEASE sleep in the caskets that night? Her dad replied "ABSOLUTELY NOT!" Need I say we never had a sleep-over at her "home" again. By the way, this was back in the early 50's & her dad made BIG bucks - she was 1 of the "rich kids" in our school. Therefore she was only the 2nd kid in achool who was lucky enough to have braces on her teeth - the parents of the rest of us didn't make "that" kind of money. Oh my, how these threads bring back memories of long ago.


That's hilarious!!! Would you really have slept in a coffin?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why is this not surprising? Why was it an Egyptian investigation and not a US investigation? Never mind, the answer is obvious.


Darn good question, Solo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Anything you want!


Tuna salad sandwiches and potato chips!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Tuna salad sandwiches and potato chips!


Always! I must have sweet pickle relish in my tuna salad - must you?

Yet, I could not eat it, or anything for that matter, every day.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

OK, this topic is stirring up long lost memories - as previously stated, we did not drink soda at home - we did occasionally have ice cream at home though - but never when we were out. One summer my mom took my brother & I to Portland, Oregon to visit with my aunt, uncle & 2 girl cousins. We were all piled into uncle's car - uncle, auntie & my mom in the front seat, my brother, 2 cousins & myself on the back bench style seat. Uncle Jimmy stopped & got all of us kids a bottle of soda & an ice cream cone! Mercy! What a treat - at least for my brother & me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I read a post on LOL today by SS where she felt the need to down grade Janie.

The problem I have with what you said lady(SS) is you were describing ever thing you have done on KP. 

You seem to feel you have the right to tell others what is wrong with them. But you may want to look in the mirror your reflecting the same person you describe as Janie. 

Yea with out sin case the first stone. I know you are reading this, so take some advice ""Think before you post.""


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's hilarious!!! Would you really have slept in a coffin?


You betcha we would have - in a heartbeat! Hey, we were just silly teenage girls - I think it would be a blast to sleep in 1 even today....as long as I was still alive, kicking & breathing!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Did you have soda at home? Soda was a special treat we could have at Christmas. The first time I remember having soda with a sandwich was at a McDonalds in 1963. A hamburger was $.15 and the soda was $.10 and no sales tax.


We did have soda in the house. My mother only liked mixed drinks with flavored soda, Orange, black cherry, etc. The kids mostly drank water.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - a soul sister! Wasn't it great? What was with our parents, anyway? No potato chips? That's neglect!
> Did you grow up in Baltimore, by any chance?


We were not allowed potatoes of any kind in the house. My father thought they were fattening and sabotaged his ongoing diet. LOL I'm originally from NY.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Always! I must have sweet pickle relish in my tuna salad - must you?
> 
> Yet, I could not eat it, or anything for that matter, every day.


Onions, celery and chopped hard boiled eggs. I don't like pickles of any kind. Still love it, despite eating it every day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> You betcha we would have - in a heartbeat! Hey, we were just silly teenage girls - I think it would be a blast to sleep in 1 even today....as long as I was still alive, kicking & breathing!


Me, too! Probably would creep me out, but kids and I would try anything.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> We were not allowed potatoes of any kind in the house. My father thought they were fattening and sabotaged his ongoing diet. LOL I'm originally from NY.


Wow - my Dad was a meat and potatoes man. We always had potatoes prepared in all kinds of ways nearly with every meal.

Always a source of protein, starch and veggies on the plate.

Ice cream was our night time snack of choice. A bowl of it, no less!

It is so fun to hear how various friends here grew up!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Onions, celery and chopped hard boiled eggs. I don't like pickles of any kind. Still love it, despite eating it every day.


Really. I've not tried eggs within my tuna. I like that idea! I like grapes and/or apple mixed in my tuna salad. Mayo and sweet, sugar-free relish is now mandatory for me, the rest, cheese, lettuce, onion, tomato are extra bonuses. Oh, and chips, always best to have chips with a tuna sandwich, grilled or otherwise.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Back in the 40's & 50's my family would eat out for a "special" occasion - birthday - anniversary. Our favorite restaurant was the Golden Pagoda in China Town in downtown Los Angeles. It was so festive. My grandfather didn't like eating there 'cause they didn't serve bread -- & he wanted bread with every meal. The best part of eating at the 
Golden Pagoda - this was in 1945 - I was 7 - was they had a live dance orchestra. One time my Daddy danced with me - oh my God - I was truly in heaven - MY DADDY DANCING WITH ME! I can picture the 2 of us now dancing around the ballroom
floor. At our daughter's wedding - the reception - we had dance music - 1 of the 1st dances is reserved for the bride & her father - my DH instead (asked my daughter if it was O.K. with her? - she said SURE) he danced his 1st dance with the little 5 year old flower girl. I looked at the 2 of them &, of course, thought of my dad & me. That little girl was so happy & I felt I shared in her happiness.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Everyone - did you know Hucking is on vacation in Alaska presently. Yet, she regularly and often posts on KP from that location. How she can be bored in Alaska and more interested to spread her hate here is beyond me, but that's what she is all about so I should not be surprised.
> 
> How disturbing to know that Huck believes child obesity is rapidly dropping. Then, too, after reports just this week of Michelle Obama's failed school lunch program, Huck touts its success.
> 
> ...


I don't pity her. I avoid. Boy, what a sad case.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Tuna salad sandwiches and potato chips!


Will do! Sounds good. Do you put chips inside the sandwich? I do both - out and in.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Always! I must have sweet pickle relish in my tuna salad - must you?
> 
> Yet, I could not eat it, or anything for that matter, every day.


I'll have to do that. Did not think of it! I just chop some onions.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As a child I always ate whatever the school lunch programs had available. I was raised to not be fussy and to appreciate what was given to me.
> 
> Even though I could have packed a lunch to take with me to school, my parents always gave me my lunch money and allowed me to chose from the options available that day.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds wonderful Bonnie.  I think most schools would make good choices on their own, mandating from the govt just creates more problems. We didn't have cafeterias until I got to high school. In elementary school all kids had to go home (or designated home) for lunch. Jr. High we also had to go home unless it was colder than -20F and we lived more than 12 blocks from the school - then we could stay have our own packed lunch to be eaten in the gym.


I didn't have a cafeteria at school until my senior year. My class was the first graduating from a new HS. We either brought our lunch or walked home to eat. I walked in good weather. We had 1 hr. for lunch, and lived a mile away. So I had to walk quickly. Mom always had lunch ready when I got there. I liked going home better than the cafeteria. When we ate in the cafeteria, we only had 18 minutes to get our food., eat it, and return our trays. I learned to eat fast, and I still do. I don't think that was a good thing to learn. When we brought our lunch, we had an hour in a study hall. We had to bring something to study after we ate. It was quiet time.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't pity her. I avoid. Boy, what a sad case.


Huck is an ideologue. She doesn't know what she's talking about, but keeps up the attack.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Everyone - did you know Hucking is on vacation in Alaska presently. Yet, she regularly and often posts on KP from that location. How she can be bored in Alaska and more interested to spread her hate here is beyond me, but that's what she is all about so I should not be surprised.
> 
> How disturbing to know that Huck believes child obesity is rapidly dropping. Then, too, after reports just this week of Michelle Obama's failed school lunch program, Huck touts its success.
> 
> ...


Only a lib could tout a failure as a success. Sheesh!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Only a lib could tout a failure as a success. Sheesh!


I think she is a trouble maker. That is her motive.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Tuna salad sandwiches and potato chips!


To this day I love tuna sandwiches. A special treat is grilled tuna and cheese.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Huck is an ideologue. She doesn't know what she's talking about, but keeps up the attack.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> To this day I love tuna sandwiches. A special treat is grilled tuna and cheese.


One of hubby's favorite - with dill pickle chips and a cup of tomato or tomato basil soup. He ate that as an outside 'treat' at the Five-and-Ten when he was a child so is still a comfort treat to him today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Because they are not eating.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Now I want tuna fish sandwich with potato chips. Had them in high school too. We had open campus so we could walk across the highway to a little burger place. I had either a tuna sandwich with frito chips or hamburger with frito chips or a chili pie with frito chips. Ha. Must not have sold potato chips. All cost $.35 and I saved $.15 out of my lunch money and bought material to make me dresses for school.  Sounds like I am older that 61.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Another unusual food: If we were shopping during meal time, my Dad would buy Danish and lunch meat (pickle and pimento loaf) We would put a slice of meat on the Danish, then eat it like an open face sandwich. I still eat it this way.


Oh that was so my favorite it still is today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't live that far from school two blocks. I would run home throw on a can of soup and make a bolony ( I can't find it in dictionary so forgive please) sandwich.

My brother would tell everyone I knew how to burn soup. 
Never had soda unless it was for something special.

I still can make burnt soup why give up something I am good at.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


>


yes thank you she did it to me today, just because I wanted to hear wht it was like for Black women . I was told to start another site so I did.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Because they are not eating.


There you go - the end justifies the means. WRONG!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Wen I was 14 & in junior hi school 1 of our girlfriends had a slumber party for a bunch of us at her home - her dad was a mortician & they lived in an apartment on the 2nd floor above the mortuary itself that was located on the ground floor. As the night got later & bed time approached, she snuck us downstairs to the "casket" display/show room was located. We walked around & looked at the brand new display caskets - then went back upstairs & she got up enough nerve to tell her dad we'd been downstairs & could we PLEASE - PRETTY PLEASE sleep in the caskets that night? Her dad replied "ABSOLUTELY NOT!" Need I say we never had a sleep-over at her "home" again. By the way, this was back in the early 50's & her dad made BIG bucks - she was 1 of the "rich kids" in our school. Therefore she was only the 2nd kid in achool who was lucky enough to have braces on her teeth - the parents of the rest of us didn't make "that" kind of money. Oh my, how these threads bring back memories of long ago.


Fun memories. My sleep overs were pretty tame. Do you think you would have stayed in the caskets or would it get too creepy and everyone run back upstairs?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes thank you she did it to me today, just because I wanted to hear wht it was like for Black women . I was told to start another site so I did.


You should see what BrattyPatty posted in that thread. I have a screen shot of her post before she edited it and let it stand.

She is worse than an animal. In fact, an animal has more intelligence and class.

I shall never respond to that sludge again. I pray those who agree with me do the same.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes thank you she did it to me today, just because I wanted to hear wht it was like for Black women . I was told to start another site so I did.


Where or what title for your new thread?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Love it KC, you are lots of fun!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You should see what BrattyPatty posted in that thread. I have a screen shot of her post before she edited it and let it stand.
> 
> She is worse than an animal. In fact, an animal has more intelligence and class.
> 
> I shall never respond to that sludge again. I pray those who agree with me do the same.


Agreed as Bratty is awful with her bully words. All she can do is slur us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Did you have soda at home? Soda was a special treat we could have at Christmas. The first time I remember having soda with a sandwich was at a McDonalds in 1963. A hamburger was $.15 and the soda was $.10 and no sales tax.


By the time I got to high school, we'd have sodas in the house a little more often. Even when we had a cafeteria in high school, we were usually expected to come home for lunch unless it was really cold or a special occassion - otherwise we had to use our own money to buy lunch at the cafeteria. I don't remember the prices. I was earning about $.25/hour babysitting in Jr. High. Then thought I was rich when my friend and I started to do some office work for her Dad on Sat and 1 evening a week and he paid us $.50 hour


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Agreed as Bratty is awful with her bully words. All she can do is slur us.


Ah, she did more than that!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> To this day I love tuna sandwiches. A special treat is grilled tuna and cheese.


We learned to make tuna melts in Home Ec - still love them. Before that, we didn't eat tinned tuna or salmon at home - the only tinned fish we had was herrings or sardines sometimes in a sauce


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Let me tell you about my lunches for school as they were fried bologna that would cup & mom would put homemade sweet pickles inside with mayo on homemade bread. Yum oh so good! That was high school.

I never had any money since there were 6 of us so just glad I had 3 skirts & blouses & 2 pairs of slacks with 2 of those Orlon tops. Mom made the blouses/skirts so they were interchangeable. She was so clever with what material she had to work with. I had 2 older sisters so there were not many hand-me-downs as most were worn out! I did get a few things from a cousin who was 2 years older.

In grade school, mom made homemade biscuits where she put a hard fried egg & either ham or bacon, no dressing but it was very good & desert was a homemade fried dried peach or apple pie. Yum!

My sleep over in high school was very exciting as one of the girls had one cigarette & we all took a puff & then thought we would cough ourselves to death! Could not figure out why anyone smoked. Her parents provided us each with one of those small bottles of coke. We thought she was rich!

I did not have sleep overs as our houses were small & no bedroom that was not full of kids!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ah, she did more than that!


What is the name of her new site? She is always starting new sites then they fizzle or Admin shuts them down!

What is Yarnie's new site too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.lifesitenews.com/blog/this-photo-will-make-your-day


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Agreed as Bratty is awful with her bully words. All she can do is slur us.


Bratty is a liar and a bully. Can't stand the woman.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm not sure which thread I was one Do you remember when a journalist died in a fiery car crash? I had forgotten about that one when we were talking about Brietbart's death under questionable circumstances. It seems there was an explosion before the crash. He was working on an expose' about the Obama administration when he died. His girl friend said, he thought he was being followed and he feared for his life.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/mystery-grows-in-journalists-death-prepping-obama-expose/[/quote I think it was on here. Thanks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Did you have soda at home? Soda was a special treat we could have at Christmas. The first time I remember having soda with a sandwich was at a McDonalds in 1963. A hamburger was $.15 and the soda was $.10 and no sales tax.


Soda - my mother from Pennsylvania called it Pop, I think my father called it soft drink, and I called all of it Coke. Only when we had company, meaning my parents card crowd - that's the only time we had party food. And - it was for the grown-ups! (They played cards together regularly for 50 years! Talk about faithful friends!)

When I was in high school, a friend and I took a shorthand class in the summer in downtown Baltimore. Every day after "school," we had lunch at the Read's drug store. Hamburger 30 cents. Potato chips - 5 cents. Coke - 5 cents. I always got a hamburger with ketchup and onions. And I still do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Always! I must have sweet pickle relish in my tuna salad - must you?
> 
> Yet, I could not eat it, or anything for that matter, every day.


I've never had it with relish. It sounds good. I've had it with sweet pickles in it. I like it best with celery and onion.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK, this topic is stirring up long lost memories - as previously stated, we did not drink soda at home - we did occasionally have ice cream at home though - but never when we were out. One summer my mom took my brother & I to Portland, Oregon to visit with my aunt, uncle & 2 girl cousins. We were all piled into uncle's car - uncle, auntie & my mom in the front seat, my brother, 2 cousins & myself on the back bench style seat. Uncle Jimmy stopped & got all of us kids a bottle of soda & an ice cream cone! Mercy! What a treat - at least for my brother & me.


Nice Uncle Jimmy!! When I visited my grandmother every summer in Pennsylvania, I walked to my mother's cousin Jean's general store even though I was quite young - six? She'd always greet me with, "Well look who's here! Gravel Gertie!" I'd laugh. The same every year. Then she'd let me reach into a huge cooler full of soda pop in dark, cold water - and pick out a drink. Very special, those old times, weren't they?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now I want tuna fish sandwich with potato chips. Had them in high school too. We had open campus so we could walk across the highway to a little burger place. I had either a tuna sandwich with frito chips or hamburger with frito chips or a chili pie with frito chips. Ha. Must not have sold potato chips. All cost $.35 and I saved $.15 out of my lunch money and bought material to make me dresses for school.  Sounds like I am older that 61.


When I worked in downtown Los Angeles on my lunch hour I'd walk 1 block to the Woolworth's 5 & 10 cent store on Broadway & buy a piece of material in the yardage dept. in the basement for 50 cents. I'd sew myself a new dress that night. I always had new dresses to wear to work. I learned to really sew & tailor clothes from my 9th grade sewing teacher. My thanks to her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> OK, this topic is stirring up long lost memories - as previously stated, we did not drink soda at home - we did occasionally have ice cream at home though - but never when we were out. One summer my mom took my brother & I to Portland, Oregon to visit with my aunt, uncle & 2 girl cousins. We were all piled into uncle's car - uncle, auntie & my mom in the front seat, my brother, 2 cousins & myself on the back bench style seat. Uncle Jimmy stopped & got all of us kids a bottle of soda & an ice cream cone! Mercy! What a treat - at least for my brother & me.


Those summer trips were something else, weren't they? I used to get car sick on the mountain roads going to my grandmother's house. A five hour misery. Then they invented Dramamine! I don't know who was happier - me, who got to sleep until the loong ride was over, or my parents, who didn't have to keep stopping along the road to let me -well, I was carsick! - and who didn't have to listen to the refrain, "Are we there yet?"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I read a post on LOL today by SS where she felt the need to down grade Janie.
> 
> The problem I have with what you said lady(SS) is you were describing ever thing you have done on KP.
> 
> ...


She's all over the place Yarnie. She seems to feel the need to condemn and criticize everyone at some time or another. Then she starts to lecture people in the same way that some of my worst professors did - just wants a platform for her own ideas.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Fun memories. My sleep overs were pretty tame. Do you think you would have stayed in the caskets or would it get too creepy and everyone run back upstairs?


Knowing what crazy girls we were we'd have most likely stayed in the caskets, but alas, her dad spoiled our plans.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> You betcha we would have - in a heartbeat! Hey, we were just silly teenage girls - I think it would be a blast to sleep in 1 even today....as long as I was still alive, kicking & breathing!


Wow! I want to meet you!

I wasn't very daring, but one time, we spent the night at my friend's house. We were about 11, maybe 12? We got to sleep in the garage, I think. Some little building outside. No, not an outhouse! We lit candles with matches - very bad!! When we ran out of matches, we sneaked out of the "house," walked to the nearby shopping center, and ran into a bar!!!! We ran in, grabbed a pack of free matches, and ran all the way back to my friend's house, laughing all the way! That was really bad - but not dangerous, like now. No parents ever found out. (I know that because I'm still alive.)


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Soda - my mother from Pennsylvania called it Pop, I think my father called it soft drink, and I called all of it Coke. Only when we had company, meaning my parents card crowd - that's the only time we had party food. And - it was for the grown-ups! (They played cards together regularly for 50 years! Talk about faithful friends!)
> 
> When I was in high school, a friend and I took a shorthand class in the summer in downtown Baltimore. Every day after "school," we had lunch at the Read's drug store. Hamburger 30 cents. Potato chips - 5 cents. Coke - 5 cents. I always got a hamburger with ketchup and onions. And I still do.


Remember 'soda jerks'?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We did have soda in the house. My mother only liked mixed drinks with flavored soda, Orange, black cherry, etc. The kids mostly drank water.


Mixed drinks. Yes, parents did that then. Whenever one of their friends came over, my dad asked, "Can I get you a drink?" It wasn't a soft drink - highball, whiskey sour, stuff like that which I myself have never liked. Mixed with water - not so much Coke around then.

I was just thinking about all this and the Michele Menu. When we were kids, we didn't eat between meals. As you said, solo, we drank water, milk. The juice we drank was for breakfast only - in a 4-ounce glass. One time my dad came home with a box of candy. My mother and I each had one piece. ONE! My dad had two. I asked my mother why he got to have two. She joked, "The biggest pig always gets the most!" I remember being hungry between school and dinner - and getting an apple or having to wait until dinner time. There were no snacks sitting around. Cookies were when mom made chocolate chip as a special treat. And we ran around outside all the time unless weather prevented or we were in school. No wonder there was no childhood obesity then. Such fond memories. It's fun to read them.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've never had it with relish. It sounds good. I've had it with sweet pickles in it. I like it best with celery and onion.


Chopped celery, bread and butter pickles, onion, garlic, mayo, and dijon mustard. Absolutely the BEST!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Chopped celery, bread and butter pickles, onion, garlic, mayo, and dijon mustard. Absolutely the BEST!


Why Thumper, that's Gourmet Tuna!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a question about sleep-overs:

Were you the first or last to go to sleep? Or in the middle?

I was the last.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When I worked in downtown Los Angeles on my lunch hour I'd walk 1 block to the Woolworth's 5 & 10 cent store on Broadway & buy a piece of material in the yardage dept. in the basement for 50 cents. I'd sew myself a new dress that night. I always had new dresses to wear to work. I learned to really sew & tailor clothes from my 9th grade sewing teacher. My thanks to her.


I learned to sew in Home Ec in the 9th and 10th grade. I helped with the home ec teacher for the next 2 years. I did more sewing than helping the younger students. Lol I made all of my clothes, my daughter's and granddaughter dresses until the last few years. Just burnt out on sewing. But I too thank my Home Ec teaching for teaching to sew and cook. My mother is left handed and has never sewn. She came over this week for me to sew on a button. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> By the time I got to high school, we'd have sodas in the house a little more often. Even when we had a cafeteria in high school, we were usually expected to come home for lunch unless it was really cold or a special occassion - otherwise we had to use our own money to buy lunch at the cafeteria. I don't remember the prices. I was earning about $.25/hour babysitting in Jr. High. Then thought I was rich when my friend and I started to do some office work for her Dad on Sat and 1 evening a week and he paid us $.50 hour


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a question about sleep-overs:
> 
> Were you the first or last to go to sleep? Or in the middle?
> 
> I was the last.


you slept ???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We learned to make tuna melts in Home Ec - still love them. Before that, we didn't eat tinned tuna or salmon at home - the only tinned fish we had was herrings or sardines sometimes in a sauce


Did you like them? My dad ate herring and sardines. He even ate kidneys, although i'm ashamed to admit it.

:roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bonnie I will eat all the ice cream with you and even roll your hair in brush roller at our slumber party but I will not get in a casket with you! Or was is Georgiegirl in the casket? lol Neither one of you can get me in a coffin!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> By the time I got to high school, we'd have sodas in the house a little more often. Even when we had a cafeteria in high school, we were usually expected to come home for lunch unless it was really cold or a special occassion - otherwise we had to use our own money to buy lunch at the cafeteria. I don't remember the prices. I was earning about $.25/hour babysitting in Jr. High. Then thought I was rich when my friend and I started to do some office work for her Dad on Sat and 1 evening a week and he paid us $.50 hour


Babysitting! First job for the "girl next door!" I sure did a lot of it. We got 50 cents an hour - don't know why we got more than you. Probably because we didn't have obama to regulate our wages!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You should see what BrattyPatty posted in that thread. I have a screen shot of her post before she edited it and let it stand.
> 
> She is worse than an animal. In fact, an animal has more intelligence and class.
> 
> I shall never respond to that sludge again. I pray those who agree with me do the same.


knitpresentgifts
May we record your promise?
You have been trailing me forever and I would appreciate it if you would stop addressing me from now on. 
Have a suspicion why you are so obsessed with me.
Shame on you.
Still into name calling I see. Go repent.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Wen I was 12 years old in 1950 Fritos were 1st sold in Los Angeles. I helped my mom with the housework, dusting the furniture, helping cook dinner - my allowance was 10 cents a week. I'd save my dimes & when I had 15 cents saved I'd walk to a convenience store a block from my house & buy a bag of Fritos. The family who owned the store were our next door neighbors. When I'd walk into the store they'd say "Here comes the Frito Kid." A bag of Fritos cost 15 cents. To this day I still LOVE Fritos, even though they now cost more than $3 a bag.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Let me tell you about my lunches for school as they were fried bologna that would cup & mom would put homemade sweet pickles inside with mayo on homemade bread. Yum oh so good! That was high school.
> 
> I never had any money since there were 6 of us so just glad I had 3 skirts & blouses & 2 pairs of slacks with 2 of those Orlon tops. Mom made the blouses/skirts so they were interchangeable. She was so clever with what material she had to work with. I had 2 older sisters so there were not many hand-me-downs as most were worn out! I did get a few things from a cousin who was 2 years older.
> 
> ...


With all those kids in the family, you had a sleep-over every night!
I learned to smoke in the shopping center stairwell. A bunch of us girls about killed ourselves. Man - it hurt at first. One time a friend and I shared a pack of Menthol cigarettes at the swimming pool. Thought we were hot stuff. I was sooooo sick.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Funny when I was a senior we were still having slumber parties. So much fun staying up all night and giggling. My daughter had about 2o girls for her 13th bday . I still remember all the squealing and laughing all night. We had a slumber party in the 11th grade in a tent. So much fun.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie I will eat all the ice cream with you and even roll your hair in brush roller at our slumber party but I will not get in a casket with you! Or was is Georgiegirl in the casket? lol Neither one of you can get me in a coffin!


It was me Georgiegirl who wanted SO MUCH to sleep in the casket.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> It was me Georgiegirl who wanted SO MUCH to sleep in the casket.


Ok after I wrote it I thought it was you. Why did you???? :shock:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> knitpresentgifts
> May we record your promise?
> You have been trailing me forever and I would appreciate it if you would stop addressing me from now on.
> Have a suspicion why you are so obsessed with me.
> ...


I have a screen shot of it, Ingried.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Wen I was 12 years old in 1950 Fritos were 1st sold in Los Angeles. I helped my mom with the housework, dusting the furniture, helping cook dinner - my allowance was 10 cents a week. I'd save my dimes & when I had 15 cents saved I'd walk to a convenience store a block from my house & buy a bag of Fritos. The family who owned the store were our next door neighbors. When I'd walk into the store they'd say "Here comes the Frito Kid." A bag of Fritos cost 15 cents. To this day I still LOVE Fritos, even though they now cost more than $3 a bag.


Isn't it funny how it stays with you - love of a certain food?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB, brush rollers would be great! Thanks! I used to sleep on them every night. Just bought some about a year ago in desperation. I'll bring them with me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you like them? My dad ate herring and sardines. He even ate kidneys, although i'm ashamed to admit it.
> 
> :roll:


I did like them. We usually had cold suppers on Sat night - rye bread, deli meats, German wieners with hot mustard, pickled or tinned herring. Never ate kidney, but my mom would boil some for our dog as a treat once a week and he loved them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Babysitting! First job for the "girl next door!" I sure did a lot of it. We got 50 cents an hour - don't know why we got more than you. Probably because we didn't have obama to regulate our wages!


Wow, you hit the jackpot! Maybe we had more teenage girls so there wasn't as much competition. We were also mainly blue collar families. I remember how special it was to have my own earned money. I saved it until I had enough to buy a baby blue mohair cardigan - I loved that sweater


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Remember 'soda jerks'?


Oh yeah, I had my own personal soda jerk when I was 14, this was my boyfriend Chuck Who was 15. We'd talk for 2 hours on the phone with each other in the summer. I wasn't allowed to have any boys in the house when I was home alone, so we made the most of it & talked for hours on the phone. Chuck was the soda jerk at our local drug store soda fountain & he'd pour extra chocolate into my soda fountain Coke. He was supposed to charge me extra for the chocolate, but didn't? And, yes, I drank chocolate Cokes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, brush rollers would be great! Thanks! I used to sleep on them every night. Just bought some about a year ago in desperation. I'll bring them with me!


You will have to . I chunked mine years ago. I slept in them too. It was to painful to move my head so I slept on my back so I wouldn't injury myself more. Whhhhyyy?? Did we do that?
:roll: :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Wen I was 12 years old in 1950 Fritos were 1st sold in Los Angeles. I helped my mom with the housework, dusting the furniture, helping cook dinner - my allowance was 10 cents a week. I'd save my dimes & when I had 15 cents saved I'd walk to a convenience store a block from my house & buy a bag of Fritos. The family who owned the store were our next door neighbors. When I'd walk into the store they'd say "Here comes the Frito Kid." A bag of Fritos cost 15 cents. To this day I still LOVE Fritos, even though they now cost more than $3 a bag.


We had potato chips and cheesies and pretzels but no Fritos or other corn chips. I was an adult before ever tasting them. I do like them but rarely have them - try to avoid too much salt


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You will have to . I chunked mine years ago. I slept in them too. It was to painful to move my head so I slept on my back so I wouldn't injury myself more. Whhhhyyy?? Did we do that?
> :roll: :shock:


That's a good question, along with back combing and spike heels. I remember my mom used to wrap her hair in toilet paper and a scarf when she went to bed after getting her hair done so it would still have the "set" the next day


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, brush rollers would be great! Thanks! I used to sleep on them every night. Just bought some about a year ago in desperation. I'll bring them with me!


Do you remember pin curls? I put my hair up every night in them when I was a teenager.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a good question, along with back combing and spike heels. I remember my mom used to wrap her hair in toilet paper and a scarf when she went to bed after getting her hair done so it would still have the "set" the next day


Oh funny mine too. Then she started wearing some kind of bonnet to cover her hair up and slept in it. Oh hhhahah. I hadn't thought about that in years. I will have to remind my mama about that. She still goes to the beauty shop on Friday and goes to the grocery store right after the beauty shop.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I read a post on LOL today by SS where she felt the need to down grade Janie.
> 
> The problem I have with what you said lady(SS) is you were describing ever thing you have done on KP.
> 
> ...


Silly me, I thought I was pointing out a bad habit Jane has that gets in the way of the important things she seems to want to say. Sorry, but Jane has only two settings, "nice" and "hysterical". I thought she might like to look for some other approaches to her posts.

As for your remarks about me, they are not applicable. Most everyone who posts here seems to think they have the right to tell others what is wrong with them. You should be used to that by now.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> With all those kids in the family, you had a sleep-over every night!
> I learned to smoke in the shopping center stairwell. A bunch of us girls about killed ourselves. Man - it hurt at first. One time a friend and I shared a pack of Menthol cigarettes at the swimming pool. Thought we were hot stuff. I was sooooo sick.


When I was a teenager my girlfriends and I used this old-fashioned saying "We don't smoke and we don't chew and we don't go with boys that do!"


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> knitpresentgifts
> May we record your promise?
> You have been trailing me forever and I would appreciate it if you would stop addressing me from now on.
> Have a suspicion why you are so obsessed with me.
> ...


Ingreed, I read the post that you responded to with the above. I dont see you mentioned in KPG's post _at all_ unless you are BrattyPottyMouth as well or identify yourself as a sludge. It seems to me that you are the one trailing KPG. Why are _you_ so obsessed with her?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I hope you were able to follow though with that. It is a good rule.


We.ve held to that rule for a long, long ti.me. it's great advice.:thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm not sure which thread I was one Do you remember when a journalist died in a fiery car crash? I had forgotten about that one when we were talking about Brietbart's death under questionable circumstances. It seems there was an explosion before the crash. He was working on an expose' about the Obama administration when he died. His girl friend said, he thought he was being followed and he feared for his life.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/mystery-grows-in-journalists-death-prepping-obama-expose/


Wow. This is amazing. Obama!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Chopped celery, bread and butter pickles, onion, garlic, mayo, and dijon mustard. Absolutely the BEST!


I must try this! Thank you, Thumper.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> With all those kids in the family, you had a sleep-over every night!
> I learned to smoke in the shopping center stairwell. A bunch of us girls about killed ourselves. Man - it hurt at first. One time a friend and I shared a pack of Menthol cigarettes at the swimming pool. Thought we were hot stuff. I was sooooo sick.


Quit a long time ago.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did like them. We usually had cold suppers on Sat night - rye bread, deli meats, German wieners with hot mustard, pickled or tinned herring. Never ate kidney, but my mom would boil some for our dog as a treat once a week and he loved them.


Joke from my dad who loved to tell jokes: (warning - this is very silly.)

A man went to the butcher shop to buy kidneys for dinner. He said to the butcher, "I'd like a pound of kiddleys."

The butcher said, "I pound of kiddleys? You mean kidneys, don't you?"

The man frowned and said, "I SAID kiddleys, diddle I?"

So long ago - cracked me up - still makes me smile.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It looks like Obama made bad choices in regards to Syria in the past and now has gotten us, probably, into another war. He's full of bad decisions.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow, you hit the jackpot! Maybe we had more teenage girls so there wasn't as much competition. We were also mainly blue collar families. I remember how special it was to have my own earned money. I saved it until I had enough to buy a baby blue mohair cardigan - I loved that sweater


Wow - that's a lot of saving. When I started making more money, my parents had me save half and spend half. Good practice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, I had my own personal soda jerk when I was 14, this was my boyfriend Chuck Who was 15. We'd talk for 2 hours on the phone with each other in the summer. I wasn't allowed to have any boys in the house when I was home alone, so we made the most of it & talked for hours on the phone. Chuck was the soda jerk at our local drug store soda fountain & he'd pour extra chocolate into my soda fountain Coke. He was supposed to charge me extra for the chocolate, but didn't? And, yes, I drank chocolate Cokes.


I loved chocolate coke - even better than cherry coke. Lucky you!! And he gave you extra - sweet boy. That was when they mixed the coke and soda water - best ever. We had vanilla coke, too - also delicious. Did you have vanilla?

I was also limited with my boyfriend. We could talk on the phone twice a week and see each other once a week. The injustice of it!! We didn't go to the same school. We started going steady at 14 and 15 - got married at 21 and 22. Still married at 69 and 70!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I loved chocolate coke - even better than cherry coke. Lucky you!! And he gave you extra - sweet boy. That was when they mixed the coke and soda water - best ever. We had vanilla coke, too - also delicious. Did you have vanilla?
> 
> I was also limited with my boyfriend. We could talk on the phone twice a week and see each other once a week. The injustice of it!! We didn't go to the same school. We started going steady at 14 and 15 - got married at 21 and 22. Still married at 69 and 70!


That is a great story! I would have loved to find someone early.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You will have to . I chunked mine years ago. I slept in them too. It was to painful to move my head so I slept on my back so I wouldn't injury myself more. Whhhhyyy?? Did we do that?
> :roll: :shock:


I used to stick my hand under the pillow and put the puff at my ear. That way the rollers didn't stick into my head. My mother used to say, "Beauty has its price!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Do you remember pin curls? I put my hair up every night in them when I was a teenager.


Yes - pin curls. That's how my mother fixed her hair. Then she'd tie a handkerchief around it to sleep.

Once when I was little and had long hair, my grandmother put it up in socks (socks? yes, socks) to give me "finger curls." They were the curls that looked like tubes. I'll say one thing, socks would be a lot easier to sleep in than brush rollers!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Someone on another post made a mistake and typed Nov 11 instead of Nov 22. easy to do.
> 
> It made me think of why Nov 11th is important. when I was in grade school we would stand and face the east and remain quiet for 1 minute at 11 am. This was to remember the men and women who gave their lives for our countries freedom. The Armistice was signed on the 11th month, 11th day, and 11th hour 1918.
> 
> ...


That's so nice. I don't remember doing that at our school, but it's a great idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> When I was a teenager my girlfriends and I used this old-fashioned saying "We don't smoke and we don't chew and we don't go with boys that do!"


Cute saying! You were good girls. I was a good girl, too - but we did try smoking. We stayed away from the "other" stuff.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlamWhen I was a teenager my girlfriends and I used this old-fashioned saying "We don't smoke and we don't chew and we don't go with boys that do!"[/quote said:


> sorry - double


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh funny mine too. Then she started wearing some kind of bonnet to cover her hair up and slept in it. Oh hhhahah. I hadn't thought about that in years. I will have to remind my mama about that. She still goes to the beauty shop on Friday and goes to the grocery store right after the beauty shop.


Isn't it funny how the older generation had such tight schedules and they kept them?

I go grocery shopping when I need something and do everything when the opportunity strikes. I could set my calendar and watch by my parents' schedules. They probably had it correct as they were completely successful in their lives and probably accomplished more that way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Someone on another post made a mistake and typed Nov 11 instead of Nov 22. easy to do.
> 
> It made me think of why Nov 11th is important. when I was in grade school we would stand and face the east and remain quiet for 1 minute at 11 am. This was to remember the men and women who gave their lives for our countries freedom. The Armistice was signed on the 11th month, 11th day, and 11th hour 1918.
> 
> ...


Very special and a beautiful memory Joey. Unfortunately, I've never experienced that tribute in schools where I attended. How disgraceful as I'm betting that day means nothing to many.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> As for your remarks about me, they are not applicable. Most everyone who posts here seems to think they have the right to tell others what is wrong with them. You should be used to that by now.


Yarnie - simply ignore her as we all do. She is not worthy of your time and only posts on this thread in an attempt to gather the attention she so desperately desires.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't it funny how the older generation had such tight schedules and they kept them?
> 
> I go grocery shopping when I need something and do everything when the opportunity strikes. I could set my calendar and watch by my parents' schedules. They probably had it correct as they were completely successful in their lives and probably accomplished more that way.


That was my parents, too. Saturday was grocery shopping and it was done every two weeks. When we ran out of something it was gone until the next time mom did the shopping. You made do with what you had. Mom and Dad had a very rigid budget and stuck to it.

One of the things that my Mom used to do was wear sweatshirts right side out and when that side go dirty she'd turn it inside out to wear so that it didn't need to be washed so often or if laundry day was still a couple of days away. Lol!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

duplicate - sorry - never understand why that happens


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Ingreed, I read the post that you responded to with the above. I dont see you mentioned in KPG's post _at all_ unless you are BrattyPottyMouth as well or identify yourself as a sludge. It seems to me that you are the one trailing KPG. Why are _you_ so obsessed with her?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:      

My thoughts exactly. Thanks Thumper for stating the obvious! I don't even read the majority of Huck's or Ingried's posts, which, of course, are written by the same person. :shock:

I did enjoy a good laugh after reading your response at Hucking's attempt to claim I'm obsessed with and trailing her. 
What an absolutely delightful joke! She is beside herself (literally!) because I ignore her.

      :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It looks like Obama made bad choices in regards to Syria in the past and now has gotten us, probably, into another war. He's full of bad decisions.


Obama is the laughing stock of the world. Good for him, horrible for our Nation.

He cannot even gather a trio of car drivers to support him going into Syria never mind a coalition of countries for a strike.

Even the Brits and UN refused to support his decision (if he should make one) as they should.

Obama is afraid to go to Congress even though he understands he _must_ before declaring military action, because he also understands he'll not get support from either party.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> A man went to the butcher shop to buy kidneys for dinner. He said to the butcher, "I'd like a pound of kiddleys."
> 
> The butcher said, "I pound of kiddleys? You mean kidneys, don't you?"
> 
> ...


 

OK, the book I last read had a joke in it. Interestingly, I don't ever remember that before, but anyway:

Jeffrey Dahmer and his mom were having dinner together.

Mom: "I really don't like your friends, Jeffrey."

Jeffrey: "Well then just eat the vegetables."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> That was my parents, too. Saturday was grocery shopping and it was done every two weeks. When we ran out of something it was gone until the next time mom did the shopping. You made do with what you had. Mom and Dad had a very rigid budget and stuck to it.


Yes! I can still remember my parents' schedule! Thursday nights was always grocery shopping for them. You are so correct, if you ran out you did not go back to the store, you simply did without. Extras were stored in the basement with always stocking from the back so the oldest supply was used first. You could 'shop' there but you never went back to the grocery store until the following Thursday. So funny ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Syria-conflict-US-intelligence/2013/08/29/id/523039?s=al&promo_code=14B38-1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is too funny. Things we never say about knitting.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDeA0SYjzEE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie - simply ignore her as we all do. She is not worthy of your time and only posts on this thread in an attempt to gather the attention she so desperately desires.


She seen to not remember coming on here and being a witch with her buddy about my spelling or my religion. I won't answer her again. But I won't let her get away with what she posted about Janie when she seems to feel the need to step on her for the same things she has done.

I won't let her get away with telling some from here not to post on S and O to go to D&P. What is she doing here?? How dare she correct us when she can not even control herself. How dare she use the names against Janie when she has done the same thing.

I can not believe what she has done now posted pictures of the hanging of Black men. She was ask not too,and now she does it. It is awful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is too funny. Things we never say about knitting.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDeA0SYjzEE&feature=youtu.be


Oh too too funny thank you for a little brightness for the start of my day. Can use it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She seen to not remember coming on here and being a witch with her buddy about my spelling or my religion. I won't answer her again. But I won't let her get away with what she posted about Janie when she seems to feel the need to step on her for the same things she has done.
> 
> I won't let her get away with telling some from here not to post on S and O to go to D&P. What is she doing here?? How dare she correct us when she can not even control herself. How dare she use the names against Janie when she has done the same thing.
> 
> I can not believe what she has done now posted pictures of the hanging of Black men. She was ask not too,and now she does it. It is awful.


I think that is terrible to post such ugliness. Why would she post pictures of hanging someone? What would be her purpose for it? That is awful ! I hope admin takes them down.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Someone on another post made a mistake and typed Nov 11 instead of Nov 22. easy to do.
> 
> It made me think of why Nov 11th is important. when I was in grade school we would stand and face the east and remain quiet for 1 minute at 11 am. This was to remember the men and women who gave their lives for our countries freedom. The Armistice was signed on the 11th month, 11th day, and 11th hour 1918.
> 
> ...


I remember that we stood and had 1 minute of silence until about the 7th or 8th grade and then it stopped. I'm not positive but I think it was because Nov 11 became an observed holiday so schools were closed. Most govt and public services and many small businesses are closed on Nov 11. Most communities have wreath laying ceremonies and my town also has a small parade from the cenotaph thru downtown.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Syria-conflict-US-intelligence/2013/08/29/id/523039?s=al&promo_code=14B38-1


Obama will take the USA to war to massage his ego.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Joke from my dad who loved to tell jokes: (warning - this is very silly.)
> 
> A man went to the butcher shop to buy kidneys for dinner. He said to the butcher, "I'd like a pound of kiddleys."
> 
> ...


Sounds like your Dad had a sense of humour


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is too funny. Things we never say about knitting.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDeA0SYjzEE&feature=youtu.be


I like the personality of the lady in the pale lilac top.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I like the personality of the lady in the pale lilac top.


Me too. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

For this is the will of God, that by doing good you should put to silence the ignorance of foolish people. Live as people who are free, not using your freedom as a cover-up for evil, but living as servants of God. (1 Peter 2:15, 16 ESV)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - pin curls. That's how my mother fixed her hair. Then she'd tie a handkerchief around it to sleep.
> 
> Once when I was little and had long hair, my grandmother put it up in socks (socks? yes, socks) to give me "finger curls." They were the curls that looked like tubes. I'll say one thing, socks would be a lot easier to sleep in than brush rollers!


My mom used to tie my hair in rags to get ringlets - have to admit I hated sitting still that long. She finally agreed to let me have my hair shorter when I was about 9 or 10. It was my dad that was so sad to see the short hair


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News Flash (no not that kind of flashing)

Bump her kins will be holding a class on her new dance craze, at the Ice Cream Palor, candy shop, spa, and travel agent see(how many more can she add with out build on or go to a new shop) Dance Studio.

Since Hubby did a triple wax on the floor she needs to remove it some how.
Thus the new dances Bumps the Buns. Apparently you lay on the floor and wiggle around with arms and feet in the air. She said it will be the next dance craze for all ( right and we will be sore bums when done)

The cost is low 50 cents for a full sweep 25 for a half sweep.

It will be held every Sat. after noon lunch . So get your bums ready and get ready for sore behinds for all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is too funny. Things we never say about knitting.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDeA0SYjzEE&feature=youtu.be


  loved it, Thanks CB


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> She seen to not remember coming on here and being a witch with her buddy about my spelling or my religion. I won't answer her again. But I won't let her get away with what she posted about Janie when she seems to feel the need to step on her for the same things she has done.
> 
> I won't let her get away with telling some from here not to post on S and O to go to D&P. What is she doing here?? How dare she correct us when she can not even control herself. How dare she use the names against Janie when she has done the same thing.
> 
> I can not believe what she has done now posted pictures of the hanging of Black men. She was ask not too,and now she does it. It is awful.


Yep - everything you have said is true. The more I read the Libs' posts the more I realize none of them are aware of the world around them.

They all have the same talking points and lack of knowledge along with an inability to debate or converse with anyone (including those with whom they agree).

Every one of them insult and personally attack posters with evil hate and anger.

They remind me of Sybil, a person with multiple, possessed personalities and/of Satan. They cannot control themselves or their anger.

When I've read their prior posts, you can identify the multiple personality disorders and the confusion in their brains. Some, as you know, move in and out of drug-induced personalties covering both ends of the spectrum.

They are truly desperate and mentally challenged.

Our pleasure is to ignore each of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> News Flash (no not that kind of flashing)
> 
> Bump her kins will be holding a class on her new dance craze, at the Ice Cream Palor, candy shop, spa, and travel agent see(how many more can she add with out build on or go to a new shop) Dance Studio.
> 
> ...


Here we go.https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=160432430787298 Take out the Michael Jackson part don't want child molester dancing with our dancing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think that is terrible to post such ugliness. Why would she post pictures of hanging someone? What would be her purpose for it? That is awful ! I hope admin takes them down.


Remember when Cheeky Blighter posted a lynching cartoon not to long ago?

Disgusting ... and they in the POV thread are doing nothing to improve the lives and thereby the prosperity of the black community. The Libs are only interested in airing their grievances and sweeping any facts and stats under the rug instead of addressing and resolving the problems. MLK, Jr., would not be proud.

They live in the past - is it any wonder why their futures are bleak?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here we go.https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=160432430787298 Take out the Michael Jackson part don't want child molester dancing with our dancing.


Fabulous CB! Thanks for posting. That guy has incredible muscle strength and timing to do all those moves.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think that is terrible to post such ugliness. Why would she post pictures of hanging someone? What would be her purpose for it? That is awful ! I hope admin takes them down.


Lynching was one of the many horrors black people had to fight against in the earlier Civil Rights Movement. I posted those pictures because they are part of our history, some of which is shameful, and we shouldn't forget what we are capable of, nor do we get to revise our history by sweeping parts of it under the rug.

Don't bother to get your knickers in a twist.I HAVE ALREADY REQUESTED ADMIN TO DELETE THAT POST BECAUSE BETTER PEOPLE THAN YOU WERE HURT BY IT.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> She seen to not remember coming on here and being a witch with her buddy about my spelling or my religion. I won't answer her again. But I won't let her get away with what she posted about Janie when she seems to feel the need to step on her for the same things she has done.
> 
> I won't let her get away with telling some from here not to post on S and O to go to D&P. What is she doing here?? How dare she correct us when she can not even control herself. How dare she use the names against Janie when she has done the same thing.
> 
> I can not believe what she has done now posted pictures of the hanging of Black men. She was ask not too,and now she does it. It is awful.


I read the POV and your site after you mentioned it Yarnie. I agree with you that it would mean a lot more to hear from people who were/are directly affected by racism and bigotry. I'm going to follow your thread and hope that more people will write about their experiences - maybe even expand to other types of racism than black & white. I agree with you that we will understand each other better if we share our own personal experiences.

I might not continue with the POV - it got very ugly and those pictures of hanged people last night and again this morning were awful. We know awful things have happened but it's wrong to plunk them into public view without a warning.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MIB couldn't even honor her OWN WORDS and remove the pictures after a short while _ as she stated she would._ Now, she posts in * this * thread how she is the victim and not responsible for her actions and blames Admin if the pics remain.

Liars and idiots - every one of them.

Oh, and 'better' than us to boot. Wasn't MIB the one critiquing us to be good Christians especially because she was studying to become a believer? Her word is pure crap.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> News Flash (no not that kind of flashing)
> 
> Bump her kins will be holding a class on her new dance craze, at the Ice Cream Palor, candy shop, spa, and travel agent see(how many more can she add with out build on or go to a new shop) Dance Studio.
> 
> ...


we'll need the exercise after all the yummy food


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I read the POV and your site after you mentioned it Yarnie. I agree with you that it would mean a lot more to hear from people who were/are directly affected by racism and bigotry. I'm going to follow your thread and hope that more people will write about their experiences - maybe even expand to other types of racism than black & white. I agree with you that we will understand each other better if we share our own personal experiences.
> 
> I might not continue with the POV - it got very ugly and those pictures of hanged people last night and again this morning were awful. We know awful things have happened but it's wrong to plunk them into public view without a warning.


I had admin delete it why because BP kept mention it more than once and I knew that one or more of them would come on and turn it into a free for all. There was also one lady who started to be mean spirited. I didn't start that for those who feel the need to start trouble. good intention just bad time to start it I guess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Lynching was one of the many horrors black people had to fight against in the earlier Civil Rights Movement. I posted those pictures because they are part of our history, some of which is shameful, and we shouldn't forget what we are capable of, nor do we get to revise our history by sweeping parts of it under the rug.
> 
> Don't bother to get your knickers in a twist.I HAVE ALREADY REQUESTED ADMIN TO DELETE THAT POST BECAUSE BETTER PEOPLE THAN YOU WERE HURT BY IT.


Better people than me? Excuse me? Aren't we all equal? Don't talk to me anymore you are 2 faced. I have never swept anything under a rug. My kids grandkids are Japanese do, you want me to go there about racism and what they have gone thru? My dd's father was brought here during the war. Should I tell you about him and his family ? I don't wear knickers ! Please save your post to me. I am not interested in talking to you. Besides you are just trying to stir up emotions and make people angry at each other. Isn't there already enough of that? You should be a shamed of yourself showing those ugly dreadful pics of those people. What good will come out of it? You are just sad!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Lynching was one of the many horrors black people had to fight against in the earlier Civil Rights Movement. I posted those pictures because they are part of our history, some of which is shameful, and we shouldn't forget what we are capable of, nor do we get to revise our history by sweeping parts of it under the rug.
> 
> Don't bother to get your knickers in a twist.I HAVE ALREADY REQUESTED ADMIN TO DELETE THAT POST BECAUSE BETTER PEOPLE THAN YOU WERE HURT BY IT.


MIB, I am shocked that you would do such a thing. Yes, it's shameful that it happened and it should not be forgotten. But really, that is beyond the pale.

Gee, I have an idea. Let's post pictures of abortions. That's a horror happening RIGHT NOW. Millions of lives have been lost with more to come. Where is their chance to dream? Where is the outrage by your compatriots?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Remember 'soda jerks'?


Yes, I do as my first job was with Dockum Drug Store in Wichita & my title was soda jerk! It was hard work as we served a full meal at lunch & construction workers lined up. The meal was $2.00 but had meat, 3 veggies, bread & a drink. They were building a large subdivision on the West side of town. Wish I could return to see what that area looks like today.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I had admin delete it why because BP kept mention it more than once and I knew that one or more of them would come on and turn it into a free for all. There was also one lady who started to be mean spirited. I didn't start that for those who feel the need to start trouble. good intention just bad time to start it I guess.


Thanks for explaining. The wrongs are only interested in assaulting others and discussing slavery which took place and ended only hundreds of years ago. No progress or promise or hope for them and apparently they prefer it to be that way. Let them wallow in their misery - they deserve it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> MIB couldn't even honor her OWN WORDS and remove the pictures after a short while _ as she stated she would._ Now, she posts in this thread how she is the victim and not responsible for her actions and blames Admin if the pics remain.
> 
> Liars and idiots - every one of them.
> 
> Oh, and 'better' than us to boot. Wasn't MIB the one critiquing us to be good Christians especially because she was studying to become a believer? Her word is pure crap.


knitpresent
Burned your Bible and replaced it with satanic literature?
Your foul mouth points in that direction.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sorry I even started the topic, because I knew what would happen, but theer were some lovely ladies that did response and I wish it would have gone forward. It made me cry but had to do it. Just knew after Bratty did her mention of it more then once that the gang would come there like they did on other sites., and use it for an excuse to start in with their rants.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Susan, I am shocked that you would do such a thing. Yes, it's shameful that it happened and it should not be forgotten. But really, that is beyond the pale.
> 
> Gee, I have an idea. Let's post pictures of abortions. That's a horror happening RIGHT NOW. Millions of lives have been lost with more to come. Where is their chance to dream? Where is the outrage by your compatriots?


What a great idea! I can start us off. 16 million ABORTIONS done by Planned Parenthood mostly in the black communities in the past ten years or so.

I can post one picture a day as it will only take 43,835 years to post only one aborted/murdered black child for us to see and remember.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> MIB couldn't even honor her OWN WORDS and remove the pictures after a short while _ as she stated she would._ Now, she posts in this thread how she is the victim and not responsible for her actions and blames Admin if the pics remain.
> 
> Liars and idiots - every one of them.
> 
> Oh, and 'better' than us to boot. Wasn't MIB the one critiquing us to be good Christians especially because she was studying to become a believer? Her word is pure crap.


Where are those pictures? Why didn't someone report her as Seattle AkA MIB should be thrown off KP.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I wonder why? http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-sheppard/2013/08/27/msnbc-programs-lose-almost-50-viewers-one-year


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

the one posted above mine is what I mean. They would have just started all over again like they have done on ever site they can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Where are those pictures? Why didn't someone report her as Seattle AkA MIB should be thrown off KP.


You don't want to see them. They are ugly.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry CB didn't mean you it the lady I whom I meant


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Where are those pictures? Why didn't someone report her as Seattle AkA MIB should be thrown off KP.


She posted them on the POV Liberal thread begun by CheekyBlight.

Of course, MIB posted here about what she did there as if we care.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Better people than me? Excuse me? Aren't we all equal? Don't talk to me anymore you are 2 faced. I have never swept anything under a rug. My kids grandkids are Japanese do, you want me to go there about racism and what they have gone thru? My dd's father was brought here during the war. Should I tell you about him and his family ? I don't wear knickers ! Please save your post to me. I am not interested in talking to you. Besides you are just trying to stir up emotions and make people angry at each other. Isn't there already enough of that? You should be a shamed of yourself showing those ugly dreadful pics of those people. What good will come out of it? You are just sad!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry CB didn't mean you it the lady I whom I meant


I knew you not were posting to me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

There is no such thing as social equality. We only have equality under the law, Therefore there are people who are better than others in the social sense.

Some folks around here seem to want to skip over some important historical events, so I posted the pictures of lynchings. Would you rather see those horrors written out of history? I don't think I have the power to do that since I am only one person. You may not need the history lesson about lynching, but I'm sure there are others who do.

Considering Japanese-Americans in WWII, I'm sure you remember they were rounded up and put in internment camps. One of the results of that was that most of them lost all their property. We didn't just intern them because they were Japanese, we interned them to rob them of their property and redistribute it to ever-so-deserving white people.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Better people than me? Excuse me? Aren't we all equal? Don't talk to me anymore you are 2 faced. I have never swept anything under a rug. My kids grandkids are Japanese do, you want me to go there about racism and what they have gone thru? My dd's father was brought here during the war. Should I tell you about him and his family ? I don't wear knickers ! Please save your post to me. I am not interested in talking to you. Besides you are just trying to stir up emotions and make people angry at each other. Isn't there already enough of that? You should be a shamed of yourself showing those ugly dreadful pics of those people. What good will come out of it? You are just sad!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry I even started the topic, because I knew what would happen, but theer were some lovely ladies that did response and I wish it would have gone forward. It made me cry but had to do it. Just knew after Bratty did her mention of it more then once that the gang would come there like they did on other sites., and use it for an excuse to start in with their rants.


Yarnie, you must remember what kind of people who post here just to harass us. They are not worth our time to even acknowledge with a reply.

I finally wrote some things that this Obo administration has done or tried to do to our state laws over on Smoking. Please read as these Demos need to "wake" & see what is happening to this democratic rule!

Hugs, Yarnie, Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I had admin delete it why because BP kept mention it more than once and I knew that one or more of them would come on and turn it into a free for all. There was also one lady who started to be mean spirited. I didn't start that for those who feel the need to start trouble. good intention just bad time to start it I guess.


I'm sorry about that Yarnie - there were some negatives but others that really supported what you were trying to do - maybe start again some other time. I really appreciate hearing everyone's stories whether happy or sad because it does what you were wanting - help us to understand each other despite whatever differences we might have. God bless you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Better people than me? Excuse me? Aren't we all equal? Don't talk to me anymore you are 2 faced. I have never swept anything under a rug. My kids grandkids are Japanese do, you want me to go there about racism and what they have gone thru? My dd's father was brought here during the war. Should I tell you about him and his family ? I don't wear knickers ! Please save your post to me. I am not interested in talking to you. Besides you are just trying to stir up emotions and make people angry at each other. Isn't there already enough of that? You should be a shamed of yourself showing those ugly dreadful pics of those people. What good will come out of it? You are just sad!


Bless you too CB. Some people will do or say almost anything to elevate themselves or push their agenda


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She posted them on the POV Liberal thread begun by CheekyBlight.
> 
> Of course, MIB posted here about what she did there as if we care.


I'll look it up to read her crazy words! Is it listed under active topics?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obama is the laughing stock of the world. Good for him, horrible for our Nation.
> 
> He cannot even gather a trio of car drivers to support him going into Syria never mind a coalition of countries for a strike.
> 
> ...


Obama is caught up in his mess - of his own making.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bless you too CB. Some people will do or say almost anything to elevate themselves or push their agenda


Thank you! Hugs. I know it is terrible the way they do that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are right lady But then you are always Right.

:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CountryB: This is such great news, it is worthy to be repeated! (emphasis added) Couldn't have happened to a better cable station: does my heart good.

*MSNBC Programs Lose Close to 50% of Viewers in One Year*
By Noel Sheppard | August 27, 2013

The epic ratings slide for the so-called cable "news" station MSNBC continued in August.

In fact, new numbers show that some of the network's programs lost up to almost half of their viewers since last August.

The numbers just released by Nielsen and reported by TVNewser show MSNBC averaging 520,000 total viewers during primetime this month and 173,000 in the all important demographic of people aged 25 to 54.

The Total Day numbers for August were 348,000 and 119,000 respectively.

This means that since August 2012, MSNBC lost 28 percent of total viewers and 32 percent in the demo in total day and 36 percent and 32 percent respectively in primetime.

But here's the really bad news!

The Rachel Maddow Show in August garnered all-time low ratings in total and demo viewers. She was down 43 percent and 47 percent respectively.

The Last Word also hit a low in total viewers losing 40 percent of that audience and 42 percent in the demo.

In the 8PM slot, Chris Hayes's All In dropped 48 percent of the total viewers The Ed Show had a year ago and 42 percent in the demo. 

*Phil Griffin and all the folks at MSNBC, NBC, and parent company Comcast should be so proud of the disaster they've created.*


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What is everyone doing for the weekend? I am baby sitting Otis and Buster while the kids are gone on a trip. Going to be wild with the hounds here. Just put up all the stuffed animals. Otis loves them. :{ He is a true hound too crying all the time. I have to move the quilt off the couch so he can stretch out. That makes him happy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Really. I've not tried eggs within my tuna. I like that idea! I like grapes and/or apple mixed in my tuna salad. Mayo and sweet, sugar-free relish is now mandatory for me, the rest, cheese, lettuce, onion, tomato are extra bonuses. Oh, and chips, always best to have chips with a tuna sandwich, grilled or otherwise.


Grapes and apple appeal to me. I will try it next time I make tuna salad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Mixed drinks. Yes, parents did that then. Whenever one of their friends came over, my dad asked, "Can I get you a drink?" It wasn't a soft drink - highball, whiskey sour, stuff like that which I myself have never liked. Mixed with water - not so much Coke around then.
> 
> I was just thinking about all this and the Michele Menu. When we were kids, we didn't eat between meals. As you said, solo, we drank water, milk. The juice we drank was for breakfast only - in a 4-ounce glass. One time my dad came home with a box of candy. My mother and I each had one piece. ONE! My dad had two. I asked my mother why he got to have two. She joked, "The biggest pig always gets the most!" I remember being hungry between school and dinner - and getting an apple or having to wait until dinner time. There were no snacks sitting around. Cookies were when mom made chocolate chip as a special treat. And we ran around outside all the time unless weather prevented or we were in school. No wonder there was no childhood obesity then. Such fond memories. It's fun to read them.


We were always outside playing. There were at least 30 kids on our block alone. There was always someone to play with, ride your bike with or roller skate with. We also played stick ball in the street, using crushed tin cans as bases. Yes, many cuts and scrapes but nothing spoiled the fun.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, I had my own personal soda jerk when I was 14, this was my boyfriend Chuck Who was 15. We'd talk for 2 hours on the phone with each other in the summer. I wasn't allowed to have any boys in the house when I was home alone, so we made the most of it & talked for hours on the phone. Chuck was the soda jerk at our local drug store soda fountain & he'd pour extra chocolate into my soda fountain Coke. He was supposed to charge me extra for the chocolate, but didn't? And, yes, I drank chocolate Cokes.


I never heard of chocolate cokes, only cherry cokes. Sorry, don't think I will try that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You will have to . I chunked mine years ago. I slept in them too. It was to painful to move my head so I slept on my back so I wouldn't injury myself more. Whhhhyyy?? Did we do that?
> :roll: :shock:


Beauty knows no pain. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is everyone doing for the weekend? I am baby sitting Otis and Buster while the kids are gone on a trip. Going to be wild with the hounds here. Just put up all the stuffed animals. Otis loves them. :{ He is a true hound too crying all the time. I have to move the quilt off the couch so he can stretch out. That makes him happy.


Oh my what you have to look forward to Otis sounds like a hand full. But I bet he is a love. Espeical when you let him have the couch. 
Quite weekend here. Son and future Daughter in law leave for Colo. tomorrow, they will be at the bottom of the Rocky Mountains. They were to get married in the park. But wait tell I post this to you. It would cost them 1,500 dollars. I about drop my drawers on that one. It's a National park we all pay taxes for this. Realize they may have money problems but that was a shock. They will get married in the town near their. Have already set up a minster to do the ceremony. Reception when they get home. Still have to plan that. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Prayers that all goes will with the wedding. It will be worth the money for the wedding. Still cheaper that way. Get busy on that reception girl. Wish we could help you out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Beauty knows no pain. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


True! :roll: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We were always outside playing. There were at least 30 kids on our block alone. There was always someone to play with, ride your bike with or roller skate with. We also played stick ball in the street, using crushed tin cans as bases. Yes, many cuts and scrapes but nothing spoiled the fun.


Didn't we all no sitting in front of the TV. But we did play board games. Even if in school as soon as it let out we were outside even when it was snowing and so cold out we were cold. We never had enough time to play.
I remember we had a cow pond don't ask me how it got its name. But as soon as the ice was hard,and if snow covered all the boys would bring shovels and shovel it off. We would ice skate until we couldn't move. Someone would build a bon-Fire and we would warm up and go agin . There were always lots of us there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> True! :roll: :lol:


Oh I notice pain. But guess it was worth it. My mother use to take me to the beauty shop and have my hair perm. Do you remember those long wires and rollers and big machines attach to the wires. I do When I was 11 years old I told my mom I would not go there agin. She said fine but you will have to take care of your own hair. I did it was nice not to have that machine attach to me. Having to sit still and the smell. Sometimes you could smell hair burning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Are we surprised? http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/30/obama-no-show-for-congress-conference-call-on-syria-where-was-he-82463


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> News Flash (no not that kind of flashing)
> 
> Bump her kins will be holding a class on her new dance craze, at the Ice Cream Palor, candy shop, spa, and travel agent see(how many more can she add with out build on or go to a new shop) Dance Studio.
> 
> ...


Forgive me if I am wrong, but won't all this twisting and moving on the floor actually buff the already over waxed floor? If we don't wear our street shoes how will the floor get the good scratching it deserves?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CountryB: This is such great news, it is worthy to be repeated! (emphasis added) Couldn't have happened to a better cable station: does my heart good.
> 
> *MSNBC Programs Lose Close to 50% of Viewers in One Year*
> By Noel Sheppard | August 27, 2013
> ...


Do you think just maybe the tide may be turning?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Forgive me if I am wrong, but won't all this twisting and moving on the floor actually buff the already over waxed floor? If we don't wear our street shoes how will the floor get the good scratching it deserves?


Ask Bump Her Kins. She seem to thing it won't but your right she may be going for the high shine. But you do know the dance was held and most of us landed on the floor, so I wonder if shoes will really save us. Maybe we could use some bumper pads with scrubby's on it to save us. :roll:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Someone on another post made a mistake and typed Nov 11 instead of Nov 22. easy to do.
> 
> It made me think of why Nov 11th is important. when I was in grade school we would stand and face the east and remain quiet for 1 minute at 11 am. This was to remember the men and women who gave their lives for our countries freedom. The Armistice was signed on the 11th month, 11th day, and 11th hour 1918.
> 
> ...


On Nov. 11, 2004, I was on a scuba diving boat on the Coral Sea just off the east coast of Australia. We further rode on a small glass bottom boat to look down at the Great Barrier Reef. There was our Captain, his 1st mate & 8 passengers. At exactly Nov. 11, 11:11 a.m. we observed a minute of silence & meditation. The Australians haven't forgotten 11/11.
On Dec. 26, 2004, just a month after our boat trip, the tsaunmi struct & devastated Indonesia. Shortly after 11/11 our captain, his mate & many other Australians we met were sailing
to Indonesia to spend the Holidays. I've always wondered if any of them lived through the tsaunmi?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To whom it may concern and you know who:

I do not need a history lesson especial from you.

We had history classes in School. We had parents that told us what happen during their younger years and about wars.

So go and pedal your history some where else, but then sure they do not want to hear it either after the pictures you posted.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> When I was a teenager my girlfriends and I used this old-fashioned saying "We don't smoke and we don't chew and we don't go with boys that do!"


We teenage girls elaborated on the above "with booys that do" we added: "Rooty toot toot, rooty toot toot, we are the girls of the institute."


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I loved chocolate coke - even better than cherry coke. Lucky you!! And he gave you extra - sweet boy. That was when they mixed the coke and soda water - best ever. We had vanilla coke, too - also delicious. Did you have vanilla?
> 
> I was also limited with my boyfriend. We could talk on the phone twice a week and see each other once a week. The injustice of it!! We didn't go to the same school. We started going steady at 14 and 15 - got married at 21 and 22. Still married at 69 and 70!


Oh! Good for you & your DH - so happy to hear a good love story. No, NEVER drank a vanilla Coke - chocolate floated my boat! My 14 - 15 year old boyfriend Chuck & I were best friends 'till we were in our mid-20's - but alas, have lost touch with each other.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - pin curls. That's how my mother fixed her hair. Then she'd tie a handkerchief around it to sleep.
> 
> Once when I was little and had long hair, my grandmother put it up in socks (socks? yes, socks) to give me "finger curls." They were the curls that looked like tubes. I'll say one thing, socks would be a lot easier to sleep in than brush rollers!


Before I discovered pin curls - my Mom ALWAYS gave me a Toni home perm. "Which twin has the Toni?" - my God, how I hated them. Frizzy hair - my 7th grade class photo makes me look like a really weird kid - but then many other girls in the photo had the Toni perm also, so we all seemed to have the same mothers of like, kind & mind..
As soon as I had my 1st "real" haircut in my girlfriend Bonnie's garage - all we girls gathered to give each other the newest cut the "D.A." (duck ass) Remember that? I was in the 9th grade, last year of junior hi. My Mom took 1 look at me & said the school WOULD NOT LET ME GRADUATE from junior hi school with "that" haircut. This was 1 instance wherein my Mom was dead wrong - they'd have had to not graduate 90% of the girls 'cause we all had D.A.'s. The boys had the same haircut.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Before I discovered pin curls - my Mom ALWAYS gave me a Toni home perm. "Which twin has the Toni?" - my God, how I hated them. Frizzy hair - my 7th grade class photo makes me look like a really weird kid - but then many other girls in the photo had the Toni perm also, so we all seemed to have the same mothers of like, kind & mind..
> As soon as I had my 1st "real" haircut in my girlfriend Bonnie's garage - all we girls gathered to give each other the newest cut the "D.A." (duck ass) Remember that? I was in the 9th grade, last year of junior hi. My Mom took 1 look at me & said the school WOULD NOT LET ME GRADUATE from junior hi school with "that" haircut. This was 1 instance wherein my Mom was dead wrong - they'd have had to not graduate 90% of the girls 'cause we all had D.A.'s. The boys had the same haircut.


I "teased" my hair unmercifully. I looked terrible. Had to have the head band, too with the teased hair.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Cute saying! You were good girls. I was a good girl, too - but we did try smoking. We stayed away from the "other" stuff.


When I was 13(1951) I spent the better part of the summer with my uncle, aunt & cousins Dolores & Karen in Portland, Oregon. Dolores was 16, so we told the boys I was also 16, didn't want them thinking I was a "baby". Dolores taught me to smoke standing in front of the drive-in restaurant where the boys parked - so they could see us smoking - think they were the "newest" cigarette - Kools. Up to that time my Mom always washed my hair for me - Dolores said enough of this - I'm gonna teach you how to do it yourself - she also cut my hair a wee bit - she thought it was time I grew up a bit. My Daddy worked for the railroad so I had a "family" R.R. pass - I rode the train home by myself that summer from Portland to Los Angeles. Can't imagine letting a young girl travel by herself now - but it was fine then. All the R.R. employees knew each other, so the conductors & such would, more or less, look after we kids. Dolores lived with my Mom & Dad when she was 19 & I was 16, we were closer than sisters - she & I slept in the same double bed together for a year. Oh yeah, back then, to my knowledge, there was nothing stronger than plain, old tobacco to smoke.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> That was my parents, too. Saturday was grocery shopping and it was done every two weeks. When we ran out of something it was gone until the next time mom did the shopping. You made do with what you had. Mom and Dad had a very rigid budget and stuck to it.
> 
> One of the things that my Mom used to do was wear sweatshirts right side out and when that side go dirty she'd turn it inside out to wear so that it didn't need to be washed so often or if laundry day was still a couple of days away. Lol!


I was on a trip to China & Hong Kong - a guided tour group - with my girlfriend. We were limited to 1 check-in suitcase. Therefore, couldn't take many clothes. I did have 1 pants suit - jacket & pants that looked a bit more "dressed up". Also had 1 white tee shirt that I wore lots - washed it during the trip. Our last night in Hong Kong we "dressed up" for dinner. My white T was a bit dirty in the front - so I simply wore it backward. Walked into the dinner - asked my friends if they liked my new shirt? They, naturally, thought I was a bit nuts - probably was & still am - they looked at me like "why are you asking us about your dumb shirt?" I proceeded to tell them it was the same shirt I'd worn all during the trip - I'd just worn the back side in front. Hum?" Don't guess they thought that was too odd coming from me. Oh well - - - - - -


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - pin curls. That's how my mother fixed her hair. Then she'd tie a handkerchief around it to sleep.
> 
> Once when I was little and had long hair, my grandmother put it up in socks (socks? yes, socks) to give me "finger curls." They were the curls that looked like tubes. I'll say one thing, socks would be a lot easier to sleep in than brush rollers!


If they were finger curls, I wonder why she used socks. Why not gloves? Did she give me foot curls?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That was my parents, too. Saturday was grocery shopping and it was done every two weeks. When we ran out of something it was gone until the next time mom did the shopping. You made do with what you had. Mom and Dad had a very rigid budget and stuck to it.
> 
> One of the things that my Mom used to do was wear sweatshirts right side out and when that side go dirty she'd turn it inside out to wear so that it didn't need to be washed so often or if laundry day was still a couple of days away. Lol!


Very interesting. My mother also had a strict schedule. And a much more rigorous one than mine. Every Wednesday she wiped down the baseboards. Huh? People cleaned more thoroughly then. If they'd had computers, they'd probably be doing what we're doing - instead of cleaning.

She once told me that she liked my looser schedule. She said if it was bathtime, her kids got a bath no matter what. With me, they got a bath when they came in - early or late. They even went to bed dirty sometimes! :twisted: But I had to schedule some things. I didn't like grocery shopping, so I did it every Wednesday, no matter what.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That was my parents, too. Saturday was grocery shopping and it was done every two weeks. When we ran out of something it was gone until the next time mom did the shopping. You made do with what you had. Mom and Dad had a very rigid budget and stuck to it.
> 
> One of the things that my Mom used to do was wear sweatshirts right side out and when that side go dirty she'd turn it inside out to wear so that it didn't need to be washed so often or if laundry day was still a couple of days away. Lol!


That sweatshirt thing is a good idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obama is the laughing stock of the world. Good for him, horrible for our Nation.
> 
> He cannot even gather a trio of car drivers to support him going into Syria never mind a coalition of countries for a strike.
> 
> ...


Great post, KPG!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't it funny how the older generation had such tight schedules and they kept them?
> 
> I go grocery shopping when I need something and do everything when the opportunity strikes. I could set my calendar and watch by my parents' schedules. They probably had it correct as they were completely successful in their lives and probably accomplished more that way.


I doubt they accomplished more than you!! That would be impossible.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, the book I last read had a joke in it. Interestingly, I don't ever remember that before, but anyway:
> 
> Jeffrey Dahmer and his mom were having dinner together.
> 
> ...


Laughed out loud at that one! (Of course, I disapprove totally of jokes about Jeffrey Dohmer or any other serial killer. They're people, too.) :mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes! I can still remember my parents' schedule! Thursday nights was always grocery shopping for them. You are so correct, if you ran out you did not go back to the store, you simply did without. Extras were stored in the basement with always stocking from the back so the oldest supply was used first. You could 'shop' there but you never went back to the grocery store until the following Thursday. So funny ...


I AM your mother, dear! When the kids got bigger and were all in school, I started shopping on Thursdays instead of Wed. DH always stores groceries in the basement - oldest in front. Also, since shopping was such a chore (poor me), I rewarded myself with a no-cooking night. Thursday at our house was pizza night. Soon our son's friends realized this, and we usually had an extra kid or two stopping by on pizza night. Fond memory.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She seen to not remember coming on here and being a witch with her buddy about my spelling or my religion. I won't answer her again. But I won't let her get away with what she posted about Janie when she seems to feel the need to step on her for the same things she has done.
> 
> I won't let her get away with telling some from here not to post on S and O to go to D&P. What is she doing here?? How dare she correct us when she can not even control herself. How dare she use the names against Janie when she has done the same thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is too funny. Things we never say about knitting.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDeA0SYjzEE&feature=youtu.be


This is hilarous! I copied the link to email to some of my knitting family!
Thanks, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obama will take the USA to war to massage his ego.


That's what I'm afraid of. It's completely immoral to attack and kill people just to save face. I think this strike would be unjustified - it will kill innocent people, and it will solve nothing, improve nothing. On balance - an indefensible action - from what I've heard so far, anyway.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like your Dad had a sense of humour


Thanks, WCK. He really did. He was so funny. Sometimes he'd emcee for meetings and such. He was a professional photographer with his own business - lots of work. Of course he had to be a charmer to get the business and keep it. Every day at dinner he would tell us about interesting and funny things that happened at the studio. That's when he wasn't trying to get me to eat my peas. I loved it.

I shouldn't start - I loved going to his studio, but I won't start - too much. I'll just say it was an interesting place - makeup, jewelry, outfits, (he took pix for a modeling agency as well as the general public), darkrooms (2 of them - dark and completely dark), huge lights, big backdrops, chemical smells, fancy tiny lobby, music playing, pix of glamorous people on the wall.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Grapes and apple appeal to me. I will try it next time I make tuna salad.


I love apples and dried cranberries together in my white meat chicken salad sandwiches (with mayo and black pepper) as well. BK has taught me to mix in lettuce along with blue cheese crumbles - yum.

It is either grapes or apples in tuna or chicken salad sandwiches for me. The tuna must have sweet pickle relish (sugar-free).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had ringlets, I don't remember how they were curled. My mother" had" to fix my hair until I was 10. She insisted. To this day I do not like anyone messing with my hair. My daughter cuts it for me every 2-3 months, It is short enough, that it is a wash and wear style, I just have to comb it.


 I also do NOT like to have my hair done. (My mother loved it.) I hate going to get it cut. Like you, I wear it short. It used to be wash-and-wear, but now it's so thin that I'm still trying to figure out the easiest way to fix it. Good you have a daughter to cut your hair! Nice together time, too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are we surprised? http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/30/obama-no-show-for-congress-conference-call-on-syria-where-was-he-82463


His ineptness is all encompassing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ask Bump Her Kins. She seem to thing it won't but your right she may be going for the high shine. But you do know the dance was held and most of us landed on the floor, so I wonder if shoes will really save us. Maybe we could use some bumper pads with scrubby's on it to save us. :roll:


Hey - good idea! We can scrub, bump, grind and shine all at the same time.  We'll call it doing the Booty Scooty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love apples and dried cranberries together in my white meat chicken salad sandwiches (with mayo and black pepper) as well.
> 
> It is either grapes or apples in tuna or chicken salad sandwiches for me. The tuna must have sweet pickle relish (sugar-free).


Next time I come over, I'll bring you a tuna salad sandwich with sweet pickle relish (sugar free) and brownies for dessert. Maybe you'll make me one of those chicken salad sandwiches. They sound out of this world yummy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> His ineptness is all encompassing.


And arrogance and conceit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I doubt they accomplished more than you!! That would be impossible.


Where's the bowing down in gratitude face when I need it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Laughed out loud at that one! (Of course, I disapprove totally of jokes about Jeffrey Dohmer or any other serial killer. They're people, too.) :mrgreen:


 :XD: I laughed aloud when I read it too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I AM your mother, dear! When the kids got bigger and were all in school, I started shopping on Thursdays instead of Wed. DH always stores groceries in the basement - oldest in front. Also, since shopping was such a chore (poor me), I rewarded myself with a no-cooking night. Thursday at our house was pizza night. Soon our son's friends realized this, and we usually had an extra kid or two stopping by on pizza night. Fond memory.


Hi Mom - I'm home! Luv U.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Next time I come over, I'll bring you a tuna salad sandwich with sweet pickle relish (sugar free) and brownies for dessert. Maybe you'll make me one of those chicken salad sandwiches. They sound out of this world yummy!


Its a deal.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Where's the bowing down in gratitude face when I need it.


Not necessary. Just see the post about your chicken salad sandwich!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Mom - I'm home! Luv U.


I luv u too, dear.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Its a deal.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wisconsin our not so nice claim to fame 

Ed Gein and Jeffrey Dahmer.

But we do have some normal people who live here and are quit nice . Joey for one. 

We also have cheese, brats and beer. 

I found and herb shop in Milwaukee that carries dried Tomotoe paste. What does that have to do with what I have posted nothing my mind is wondering again. 

I love chicken salad sandwiches with cashew nuts and grapes. 
So can I have one to Bon???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey - good idea! We can scrub, bump, grind and shine all at the same time.  We'll call it doing the Booty Scooty.


That is soooooooooooooooooo good we shall Booty the Scooty. across the floor. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. It's completely immoral to attack and kill people just to save face. I think this strike would be unjustified - it will kill innocent people, and it will solve nothing, improve nothing. On balance - an indefensible action - from what I've heard so far, anyway.


I agree totally.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And arrogance and conceit.


We'll probably go to war because he cannot make the right decision and does not want to loose face. He has already stated that he would go to war a long time ago.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Talk about hair curling, sheeshhhhhh mine is getting curled with accusations.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We were always outside playing. There were at least 30 kids on our block alone. There was always someone to play with, ride your bike with or roller skate with. We also played stick ball in the street, using crushed tin cans as bases. Yes, many cuts and scrapes but nothing spoiled the fun.


Kick the can was a fav for the kids in the neighborhood I grew up in. There were also neighborhood water fights when it was warm and raining. In the summer we always had to be in "before the street lights go on".


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Watch his speech a while ago. He said he has to do somethign but not sure yet. But said there would be no troops on the ground.

Well if he does something Isreal will be the first to be attack and then we will see what will happen. Sure that it will continue on. Just because the man had to draw a red line and now must save face. 
He has no backing for this from any other country.

Oh I forgot he has now decide he will consult congress. Seem since he can't get the world backing he will have to do as Bush did get approval after all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Kick the can was a fav for the kids in the neighborhood I grew up in. There were also neighborhood water fights when it was warm and raining. In the summer we always had to be in "before the street lights go on".


Red Rover Red Rover too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Talk about hair curling, sheeshhhhhh mine is getting curled with accusations.


Well of course don't you know you have cause all the world problems in just one post.

I mean really what would you expect they have to blame someone. They are Pro gress ives


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Mom - I'm home! Luv U.


Yeah, what's for dinner?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wisconsin our not so nice claim to fame
> 
> Ed Gein and Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> ...


Of course you can! There's an unlimited supply in KPG's kitchen!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Red Rover Red Rover too.


Red light, green light.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Talk about hair curling, sheeshhhhhh mine is getting curled with accusations.


Is somebody pickin' on you over there? Do you need reinforcements?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Kick the can was a fav for the kids in the neighborhood I grew up in. There were also neighborhood water fights when it was warm and raining. In the summer we always had to be in "before the street lights go on".


Same here to both solo and thumper! We played hide and seek, called 50-50. We'd also play tag, which for some reason we called "catchers." We lived in a row house, and every house had a maple tree in the front yard. The trees were "base." We could run forever then!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Watch his speech a while ago. He said he has to do somethign but not sure yet. But said there would be no troops on the ground.
> 
> Well if he does something Isreal will be the first to be attack and then we will see what will happen. Sure that it will continue on. Just because the man had to draw a red line and now must save face.
> He has no backing for this from any other country.
> ...


Any Republican who approves loses my vote.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Red Rover Red Rover too.


Right! And kickball. In the alley.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We'll probably go to war because he cannot make the right decision and does not want to loose face. He has already stated that he would go to war a long time ago.


Terrible.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah, what's for dinner?


tuna salad and chicken salad sandwiches, potato chips, and soda/pop/coke! How's that for nutritious?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We were always outside playing. There were at least 30 kids on our block alone. There was always someone to play with, ride your bike with or roller skate with. We also played stick ball in the street, using crushed tin cans as bases. Yes, many cuts and scrapes but nothing spoiled the fun.


That is the way I grew up too but more boys that girls. I climbed the trees right along with the boys. Tore the skirt off my dress on the slide the first week of school in the first grade. My knees stayed scabed over because of all the bike wreckes because I was always racing with the boys. Yes I was and am still a tomboy. Does tomboy still mean the samething? Never know. We stayed outside until dark and after. My kids were the same but have to kick the grands outside to play or play with them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I "teased" my hair unmercifully. I looked terrible. Had to have the head band, too with the teased hair.


Funny. I had the bow inbetween my bangs and the bobbie pin to the side when I let my bangs grow out. The bow really gets me now. Another why? lol


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Wisconsin our not so nice claim to fame
> 
> Ed Gein and Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> ...


Yarnie - I forget Dahmer was from your neck of the woods. Ooops, bad choice of words. I thought the joke in the book was pretty good though.

I love cheese and brats and the sound of cashews in my chicken salad.

Joey is on my list to visit and pick-up on our way to nab you.

We'll go for beer too - not me - but you if you'd like.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What about I spy with my little eye? LOl My gs would kill me with that one. What about jump rope? 24 robbers came knocking at my door. As they ran out I ran in 24 robbers came knocking at my door. Who in th eworld came up with that one? LOL maybe someone that got robbed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was a tomboy to CB. There was only two girls around my age one was older and one was younger. 

The boys would not let me play army with them as I couldn't make the sound of a gun, we use stick of course. 

I have one of those big bows too. I swear my mother or grandpa cut my hair with a bowl on top of my head. At least all the pictures look like that. To this day I hate surprise bangs. You know the ones that are so close to the hair line. 
I use to hop of the back of farmer Brown's horse drawn wagon when he pass by the house. Mom caught me and that was the end of that fun. Biking riding was the tops. I didn't have a bike just a trike so would take my brothers. Mom was shock one day when see saw me riding by. She did not know I could ride a bike. But neither did my brother, I was sneeky

I like you had so many bump a bruises there were never enough bandaids to cover them. 
My favorite place to go was climb the tree next to horse barn and get up on the roof. No one could get me up there.So if I did something wrong up I would go. My mothers favorite words when I did something and was up there. Wait till your father gets home. Even my brother was to chicken to climb up there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was a tomboy to CB. There was only two girls around my age one was older and one was younger.
> 
> The boys would not let me play army with them as I couldn't make the sound of a gun, we use stick of course.
> 
> ...


Funny that is funny my mother always said the samething. I was a teenager and would have to sit on the couch and wait for Daddy to get home. She would tell on me and he would just say don't do it again. I was always scared . Just hurt my feelings thinking he would be upset with me. We would climb up into the apple trees and eat green sour apples. I mean alot of them. My favorite treat was to spend the summers with my grandmother. She had a porch swing and a toad sack swing that we would swing on for hours . Catch lighting bugs at dark. When the whole family would get together there was homemade icecream using the old crank maker. You keep the kids busy while cranking they would give us a pick of ice. We would run around the house with the ice in our hand to see how long we could hold the ice before we give up.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I also do NOT like to have my hair done. (My mother loved it.) I hate going to get it cut. Like you, I wear it short. It used to be wash-and-wear, but now it's so thin that I'm still trying to figure out the easiest way to fix it. Good you have a daughter to cut your hair! Nice together time, too.


Oh my gosh, some other women who don't like having their hair done. Consequently I don't - nothing - nada - it's VERY long - haven't had it cut in years --- & my daughter is a beautician. She always wants to cut it. I told her the day she promises she'll always be here near me, never leave me - that's the day she can cut it. She said she can't promise that....so I told her well then you can't cut it! BUT, if I ever do get it cut, it'll be REAL short, can't stand having hair hanging down. I wear it in a bun. Easy to take care of, strictly wash & wear.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny. I had the bow inbetween my bangs and the bobbie pin to the side when I let my bangs grow out. The bow really gets me now. Another why? lol


How could I have done that to myself??


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

g


knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie - I forget Dahmer was from your neck of the woods. Ooops, bad choice of words. I thought the joke in the book was pretty good though.
> 
> I love cheese and brats and the sound of cashews in my chicken salad.
> 
> ...


When do I fit in??


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> And I live about 20 miles from where Ed Gein lived. I was jut a kid when he did the horrible stuff.


My parents lived a block away from the Bomber's brother who turned him in. K... inski or something. When I went home the roads were all blocked off. Couldn't get near home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about I spy with my little eye? LOl My gs would kill me with that one. What about jump rope? 24 robbers came knocking at my door. As they ran out I ran in 24 robbers came knocking at my door. Who in th eworld came up with that one? LOL maybe someone that got robbed.


Mother May I and Hopscotch. Loved hopscotch! Use a stone or the heel off a shoe. Heels were great. Our best player had a heel that I realize now was very worn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My parents lived a block away from the Bomber's brother who turned him in. K... inski or something. When I went home the roads were all blocked off. Couldn't get near home.


Wow - that's scary.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> g
> 
> When do I fit in??


I'm sure every invitation is open to all of us (presumptious of me). If not, we'll crash it! We can go together. Shall I drive or do I need to bring the jet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is everyone doing for the weekend? I am baby sitting Otis and Buster while the kids are gone on a trip. Going to be wild with the hounds here. Just put up all the stuffed animals. Otis loves them. :{ He is a true hound too crying all the time. I have to move the quilt off the couch so he can stretch out. That makes him happy.


company for JoJo and Daisy


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my what you have to look forward to Otis sounds like a hand full. But I bet he is a love. Espeical when you let him have the couch.
> Quite weekend here. Son and future Daughter in law leave for Colo. tomorrow, they will be at the bottom of the Rocky Mountains. They were to get married in the park. But wait tell I post this to you. It would cost them 1,500 dollars. I about drop my drawers on that one. It's a National park we all pay taxes for this. Realize they may have money problems but that was a shock. They will get married in the town near their. Have already set up a minster to do the ceremony. Reception when they get home. Still have to plan that. :thumbup:


That does sound like a pretty steep fee just to have a small ceremony in the park. Have fun planning the reception


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Watch his speech a while ago. He said he has to do somethign but not sure yet. But said there would be no troops on the ground.
> 
> Well if he does something Isreal will be the first to be attack and then we will see what will happen. Sure that it will continue on. Just because the man had to draw a red line and now must save face.
> He has no backing for this from any other country.
> ...


He is a coward. He'll send in some missiles to make himself feel good, and he'll be the reason for a civil war to break out everywhere. He has failed miserably in every aspect of his job. His failed foreign policies (none) and his inability to form relationships and garner respect is his biggest weakness which is now coming home to roost.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK. He really did. He was so funny. Sometimes he'd emcee for meetings and such. He was a professional photographer with his own business - lots of work. Of course he had to be a charmer to get the business and keep it. Every day at dinner he would tell us about interesting and funny things that happened at the studio. That's when he wasn't trying to get me to eat my peas. I loved it.
> 
> I shouldn't start - I loved going to his studio, but I won't start - too much. I'll just say it was an interesting place - makeup, jewelry, outfits, (he took pix for a modeling agency as well as the general public), darkrooms (2 of them - dark and completely dark), huge lights, big backdrops, chemical smells, fancy tiny lobby, music playing, pix of glamorous people on the wall.


your dad's studio would be perfect to play dress up - with the makeup and outfits, you could star in your own show! Did you take your friends in with you or was it off limits?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Talk about hair curling, sheeshhhhhh mine is getting curled with accusations.


False accusations only LTL.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah, what's for dinner?


Chicken egg foo young and meatless fried rice, and I'd didn't have to make it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> g
> 
> When do I fit in??


What do you mean - you're the 2nd seat driver!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> company for JoJo and Daisy


Yes and Mitch our wirehair terrier. Gs even bought the fish tank. lol Always a house full. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Mother May I and Hopscotch. Loved hopscotch! Use a stone or the heel off a shoe. Heels were great. Our best player had a heel that I realize now was very worn.


Yes me too. We either drew it in the dirt with a stick or a broken rock on the concrete. Or at school chalk. We always used a rock to throw with. Thanks for reminding me of that. Don't forget jacks and the leather pouch. OUCH if you forgot one and stepped on it barefoot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes and Mitch our wirehair terrier. Gs even bought the fish tank. lol Always a house full. :shock:


Might have been easier for you to move into their house!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Might have been easier for you to move into their house!


 I would rather say home . Got the dh to tend to . I already ran out on him for 5 days. Kids live next door so I am used to the dogs. Just surprised with the fish tank arrived. The only thing is Otis snores too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would rather say home . Got the dh to tend to . I already ran out on him for 5 days. Kids live next door so I am used to the dogs. Just surprised with the fish tank arrived. The only thing is Otis snores too.


Oh too too funny fish tank. Poor Otis does he know you know that he snores??


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sure every invitation is open to all of us (presumptious of me). If not, we'll crash it! We can go together. Shall I drive or do I need to bring the jet?


The jet would be very nice!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh too too funny fish tank. Poor Otis does he know you know that he snores??


How could he not? He is so loud we can all hear him. It is a snorkingly loud. I know that is not a word but that is how he sounds and he whistles while he is crying. Lol Always doing one or the other. Very vocal. But he has good kisses. :shock: The newt died so I don't have to worry about that. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would rather say home . Got the dh to tend to . I already ran out on him for 5 days. Kids live next door so I am used to the dogs. Just surprised with the fish tank arrived. The only thing is Otis snores too.


  poor Otis. Sometmes hubby snores too and I have to nudge him to get him to stop.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What do you mean - you're the 2nd seat driver!


Ok!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How could he not? He is so loud we can all hear him. It is a snorkingly loud. I know that is not a word but that is how he sounds and he whistles while he is crying. Lol Always doing one or the other. Very vocal. But he has good kisses. :shock: The newt died so I don't have to worry about that. :lol:


Years ago, 1 of our nephews got a newt (named "Newt") and kept him in an aquarium. They already had a cat named Jet. One day they came home and the lid was off the aquarium and Newt was no where to be found. Popular opinion was that Jet had a snack.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Mother May I and Hopscotch. Loved hopscotch! Use a stone or the heel off a shoe. Heels were great. Our best player had a heel that I realize now was very worn.


Marbles and jacks. I loved jacks and I was pretty good.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The jet would be very nice!


Ha! She's just interested in the complementary beverages.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How could he not? He is so loud we can all hear him. It is a snorkingly loud. I know that is not a word but that is how he sounds and he whistles while he is crying. Lol Always doing one or the other. Very vocal. But he has good kisses. :shock: The newt died so I don't have to worry about that. :lol:


Poor Newt, but lucky you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Years ago, 1 of our nephews got a newt (named "Newt") and kept him in an aquarium. They already had a cat named Jet. One day they came home and the lid was off the aquarium and Newt was no where to be found. Popular opinion was that Jet had a snack.


just a snack sounds like a whole meal to me. Poor Newt what a way to go.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The jet would be very nice!


No you can't drive you have trouble with a semi, and she is not playing captian on the jet either. :roll: :shock: ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Years ago, 1 of our nephews got a newt (named "Newt") and kept him in an aquarium. They already had a cat named Jet. One day they came home and the lid was off the aquarium and Newt was no where to be found. Popular opinion was that Jet had a snack.


OH no! I think our newt died of stravation. But he did live for about a year. There was also a squirrel named Rocky. The kept him inside a cage and let him run around and play with him. He had a little bed that looked just like a dog bed. He also had a towel to cover up with. When it was time to go to be he would cover himself up like he was tucking himself with a blanket. Also had a plastic ball he rolled around the house in. Too funny. When the kids were building their new house my dil said he can not live in my new house. They let Rocky outside during the day and when it was time to come in Buster and Rocky on his back would be standing at the door. Soooo funny. Rocky loved chips and would bug you to give him a bite. My cousin had given Rocky to the kids when he found him in a tree he had cut down. My son fed him puppy milk for the pet store. We had a flop ear bunny that went to a litter box. So see I am used to pets. Dh not always happy about it but he is out number now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about I spy with my little eye? LOl My gs would kill me with that one. What about jump rope? 24 robbers came knocking at my door. As they ran out I ran in 24 robbers came knocking at my door. Who in th eworld came up with that one? LOL maybe someone that got robbed.


Fudge, Fudge, call the judge, someone's got a newborn baby! Wrap it up in tissue paper, throw it in the elevator.
First .............floor............stop.
Second...........floor..........stop.
Third...............floor......etc.

(Poor baby.)

Mabel Mable strong and able
Get your elbows off the table
Don't forget the salt.......and.....
PEPPER! (jump really fast!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about I spy with my little eye? LOl My gs would kill me with that one. What about jump rope? 24 robbers came knocking at my door. As they ran out I ran in 24 robbers came knocking at my door. Who in th eworld came up with that one? LOL maybe someone that got robbed.


I Spy - the endless game!

We used to bounce a ball and had to bounce it under our leg
A my name is ALICE. (under leg)
My husband's name is ANDY.
We live in ARKANSAS,
And we sell....APPLES.

B my name is BONNIE,
etc.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my gosh, some other women who don't like having their hair done. Consequently I don't - nothing - nada - it's VERY long - haven't had it cut in years --- & my daughter is a beautician. She always wants to cut it. I told her the day she promises she'll always be here near me, never leave me - that's the day she can cut it. She said she can't promise that....so I told her well then you can't cut it! BUT, if I ever do get it cut, it'll be REAL short, can't stand having hair hanging down. I wear it in a bun. Easy to take care of, strictly wash & wear.


I'll bet it's pretty. I'd like to have long hair. I look goofy with medium length, but long would be fun. Both my daughters have long hair - one wavy, one very curly. My son has very little hair!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Mother May I and Hopscotch. Loved hopscotch! Use a stone or the heel off a shoe. Heels were great. Our best player had a heel that I realize now was very worn.


We played picksies and kicksies. Picksies you had to pick it up. Kicksies you had to kick it all the way out - and NOT to the side.
Both while standing on one foot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My parents lived a block away from the Bomber's brother who turned him in. K... inski or something. When I went home the roads were all blocked off. Couldn't get near home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> company for JoJo and Daisy


Full house!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That does sound like a pretty steep fee just to have a small ceremony in the park. Have fun planning the reception


Very steep. Should have been free, I think. And hey - we own that park.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He is a coward. He'll send in some missiles to make himself feel good, and he'll be the reason for a civil war to break out everywhere. He has failed miserably in every aspect of his job. His failed foreign policies (none) and his inability to form relationships and garner respect is his biggest weakness which is now coming home to roost.


I agree - awful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> your dad's studio would be perfect to play dress up - with the makeup and outfits, you could star in your own show! Did you take your friends in with you or was it off limits?


Off limits. I think I took one friend once. It was in downtown Baltimore, and kids didn't get to do things like that back then. I didn't touch the dresses, but I was allowed to play with the jewelry as much as I wanted. I was little - in elementary school and I loved the jewlery! Divine - huge costume jewelry. That was the style back then. He even made up the models. He took pictures of some famous people, too.

When he was young and got out of the Air Force, he went to visit Hollywood, probably on the way home. We have pix of him with some of the old movie stars - Cary Grant, Elizabeth Taylor (she was very young - he said she was beautiful and sweet), one with Jane Wyman that looks like a wedding picture. I don't know how in the world they let him pose with them, but I think it's because he was a soldier just home from the war. He wasn't a photographer then. He was a pretty great Dad (but had a temper, and sometimes I drove him crazy). My son has a lot of his personality but is a bit more easy-going.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> just a snack sounds like a whole meal to me. Poor Newt what a way to go.


That is true - cats are not very nice to their prey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OH no! I think our newt died of stravation. But he did live for about a year. There was also a squirrel named Rocky. The kept him inside a cage and let him run around and play with him. He had a little bed that looked just like a dog bed. He also had a towel to cover up with. When it was time to go to be he would cover himself up like he was tucking himself with a blanket. Also had a plastic ball he rolled around the house in. Too funny. When the kids were building their new house my dil said he can not live in my new house. They let Rocky outside during the day and when it was time to come in Buster and Rocky on his back would be standing at the door. Soooo funny. Rocky loved chips and would bug you to give him a bite. My cousin had given Rocky to the kids when he found him in a tree he had cut down. My son fed him puppy milk for the pet store. We had a flop ear bunny that went to a litter box. So see I am used to pets. Dh not always happy about it but he is out number now.


Rocky sounds hilarious, I think he didn't know he was a squirrel


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Rocky sounds hilarious, I think he didn't know he was a squirrel


He probably didn't. Must have been the puppy milk!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll bet it's pretty. I'd like to have long hair. I look goofy with medium length, but long would be fun. Both my daughters have long hair - one wavy, one very curly. My son has very little hair!


To have long hair you've just gotta have a lot of patience. Start pulling it back when you can get it in a ponytail & go from there......don't give up. Mine is so very easy to take care of, even when I travel on long trips. Stick with it, you'll be glad you did. Oh, by the way, my hair was straight as a pin 'till I turned 50....then all of a sudden it turned wavy/curly like crazy. Boy, was I surprised. There were 3 things I could inherit from my Dad - blue eyes, asthma & curly hair. Well, I inherited the 1st 2 at birth, but took 50 years to get his curly hair. I once had a beautician tell me many women get ugly hair once they go through the "change". You'd never know my hair had any curl though as it's always pulled back. Anyway, just stick with it & your hair will grow.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> To have long hair you've just gotta have a lot of patience. Start pulling it back when you can get it in a ponytail & go from there......don't give up. Mine is so very easy to take care of, even when I travel on long trips. Stick with it, you'll be glad you did. Oh, by the way, my hair was straight as a pin 'till I turned 50....then all of a sudden it turned wavy/curly like crazy. Boy, was I surprised. There were 3 things I could inherit from my Dad - blue eyes, asthma & curly hair. Well, I inherited the 1st 2 at birth, but took 50 years to get his curly hair. I once had a beautician tell me many women get ugly hair once they go through the "change". You'd never know my hair had any curl though as it's always pulled back. Anyway, just stick with it & your hair will grow.


I meant women got "curly" hair...NOT "ugly" ...oops I goofed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> To have long hair you've just gotta have a lot of patience. Start pulling it back when you can get it in a ponytail & go from there......don't give up. Mine is so very easy to take care of, even when I travel on long trips. Stick with it, you'll be glad you did. Oh, by the way, my hair was straight as a pin 'till I turned 50....then all of a sudden it turned wavy/curly like crazy. Boy, was I surprised. There were 3 things I could inherit from my Dad - blue eyes, asthma & curly hair. Well, I inherited the 1st 2 at birth, but took 50 years to get his curly hair. I once had a beautician tell me many women get ugly hair once they go through the "change". You'd never know my hair had any curl though as it's always pulled back. Anyway, just stick with it & your hair will grow.


Lucky you! Puberty's good time for hair to change, too. My one daughter's hair turned wavy then, and two of my grandsons (cousins) are 12 and 13, and their stick-straight hair is getting wavy! They can't get over it - I think they like it. I do.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KC Very cute and perhaps could I say TRUE?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is another friend on facebook. People are getting the picture.Barack Hussein Obama is either the most inept president ever to sit in the White House or he is an enemy of the Republic. He could be both, but I defy anyone to suggest a logical third alternative.

For the last ten years, I have watched this mans uncanny rise to the pinnacle of power and vacillated between those two choices. His inexperience suggested the former, but his ideology made me wonder what he would do when the international chips were down. I have come to the conclusion that ideology trumps inexperience. His ego is so massive, and his leftist beliefs and Muslim upbringing are so strong, that he is willing to throw our country as we have known it  not to mention any inconvenient allies  under the big international bus.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree. If they would only do that which the Constitution has given them the authority and keep their noses out of the rest they'd have plenty to keep them busy. Because they have no idea how to perform their jobs they take on things outside of their purview to justify and promote personal gain. So destructive to our country.



knitpresentgifts said:


> As a child I always ate whatever the school lunch programs had available. I was raised to not be fussy and to appreciate what was given to me.
> 
> Even though I could have packed a lunch to take with me to school, my parents always gave me my lunch money and allowed me to chose from the options available that day.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My Dad also was a mortician. I can just see you all getting in those caskets and suddenly...........the lid closes. Now what would you do?? I used to love helping my Dad fix the corpse hair and arrange the flowers.



Georgiegirl said:


> Knowing what crazy girls we were we'd have most likely stayed in the caskets, but alas, her dad spoiled our plans.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ha! She's just interested in the complementary beverages.


Yes, very interested!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> ditto


Great - we'll have snacks or a meal, depending on the time of day. And not airline food - this will be good stuff!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is another friend on facebook. People are getting the picture.Barack Hussein Obama is either the most inept president ever to sit in the White House or he is an enemy of the Republic. He could be both, but I defy anyone to suggest a logical third alternative.
> 
> For the last ten years, I have watched this mans uncanny rise to the pinnacle of power and vacillated between those two choices. His inexperience suggested the former, but his ideology made me wonder what he would do when the international chips were down. I have come to the conclusion that ideology trumps inexperience. His ego is so massive, and his leftist beliefs and Muslim upbringing are so strong, that he is willing to throw our country as we have known it  not to mention any inconvenient allies  under the big international bus.


Well said!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well said!


It is getting worse and worse with him. A reporter said that if he had made a decision about Syria earlier, we would not be in this boat. From here on in, there is going to be constant escalation until we are involved in a full blown war - again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is why Kerry was on to try to convince us why we need to be in war. I didn't buy it. No I don't want another war with more heathen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Let's see - most Americans did NOT want obamacare - and we have it.

Most Americans do NOT want intervention in Syria - and we're getting it.

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is why Kerry was on to try to convince us why we need to be in war. I didn't buy it. No I don't want another war with more heathen.


At least Kerry sounded like what president Obama should have sounded like. 
They both are fools if they think they can just lob a couple of missle and the problem will be solved.

Saw President Bush, he never has or did in this interview say an unkind word against the now President who blamed Bush for everything but the kitchen sink. All he said was the President has a hard decision to make. He was very kind to Obama ,and what he has to decided. Yet the progressive have blamed Bush for this again. What happen to the Obama admin first four years and how he caused all this to happen. Guess he is above blame. That I would think makes him a ruler and king who can do no wrong, but in my mind has done nothing right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Let's see - most Americans did NOT want obamacare - and we have it.
> 
> Most Americans do NOT want intervention in Syria - and we're getting it.
> 
> Are we having fun yet?


Why yes we are??? Some are just happy that he is making a decision, others can see nothing wrong with what he has done or will do. 
He is a fool if he thinks that a few missles will slove the problem. Watch and see what will happen in that region. Plus now left can't say it was all done for oil.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Why yes we are??? Some are just happy that he is making a decision, others can see nothing wrong with what he has done or will do.
> He is a fool if he thinks that a few missles will slove the problem. Watch and see what will happen in that region. Plus now left can't say it was all done for oil.


Right. It's being done for obama to save face. Killing people to save face? Monstrous!
I think our only hope is if the Kool-ade-addicted come to their senses.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like some libs on kp want to turn their head with what o is doing right now . They are dragging back history for hundreds of years just to take the spot light off of Syria and the other sins of o. They can't even look at what he is doing now and stand up for him. I don't blame them tho. He is a dictator just like we have said all along. Truth always coming to the light.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> At least Kerry sounded like what president Obama should have sounded like.
> They both are fools if they think they can just lob a couple of missle and the problem will be solved.
> 
> Saw President Bush, he never has or did in this interview say an unkind word against the now President who blamed Bush for everything but the kitchen sink. All he said was the President has a hard decision to make. He was very kind to Obama ,and what he has to decided. Yet the progressive have blamed Bush for this again. What happen to the Obama admin first four years and how he caused all this to happen. Guess he is above blame. That I would think makes him a ruler and king who can do no wrong, but in my mind has done nothing right.


They're still harping on the WMDs that couldn't be found. We saw trucks moving "something" into Syria right before the war started. Now we're seeing that "something" being used in Syria to kill people. Wake up and smell the coffee, people! (Think they will?)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They're still harping on the WMDs that couldn't be found. We saw trucks moving "something" into Syria right before the war started. Now we're seeing that "something" being used in Syria to kill people. Wake up and smell the coffee, people! (Think they will?)


Yes it was very open and obvious .But when you have your head stuck in the sand and believe lies that is what happens to you. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They're still harping on the WMDs that couldn't be found. We saw trucks moving "something" into Syria right before the war started. Now we're seeing that "something" being used in Syria to kill people. Wake up and smell the coffee, people! (Think they will?)


Nope they are to busy covering their behinds and their loose mouths.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I saw today that the Los Angeles Times reported that a federal appeals court ruled Friday that White House visitor logs for the president and most of his staff are not public information subject to disclosure requirements of the Freedom of Information Act.

The 3-0 decision would keep the visitor records confidential for up to 12 years after President Obama leaves office.

I think this is an indication that BO has lot to hide.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very steep. Should have been free, I think. And hey - we own that park.


What gets to me is it is not that they are having a big wedding or a crowd of people to party after. 
Just the two of them a minister and two witness. How does that come to 1,500 dollars.

They are on the plane right now on the trip of their lives. I know son will cry he has such a soft heart, he always does when his dreams come true. DIL will too, it has been a hard couple of years for her with losing her mom and all. It's their time to be happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw today that the Los Angeles Times reported that a federal appeals court ruled Friday that White House visitor logs for the president and most of his staff are not public information subject to disclosure requirements of the Freedom of Information Act.
> 
> The 3-0 decision would keep the visitor records confidential for up to 12 years after President Obama leaves office.
> 
> I think this is an indication that BO has lot to hide.


He has hided every thing since before he became President. His and her college records, ect. Why would it change now. I do know that other President have with held thier records in office too. Nixon comes to mind. Good old tricky Dicky, see a pattern here. What they do wrong they really want to hide.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Boy, I was getting tired of those pink flowers. Had to change my avatar so you'd know I actually do knit on occasion! This is our youngest grandchild, Lucy, last year, when she was new. She just turned one this month. She's always happy, good thing since she's the youngest of five. Can't wait to see her again! She even has hair now!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Had to change my avatar so you'd know I actually do knit on occasion! This is our youngest grandchild, Lucy, last year, when she was new. She just turned one this month. She's always happy, good thing since she's the youngest of five. Can't wait to see her again! She even has hair now!


Aw she Lucy is a beauty. Nice knitting too. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/31/obama-says-sex-education-for-kindergartners-right-thing-to-do-82495 I don't think so!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aw she Lucy is a beauty. Nice knitting too. :-D


Thanks. She's so much fun. But you know all about that!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> He has hided every thing since before he became President. His and her college records, ect. Why would it change now. I do know that other President have with held thier records in office too. Nixon comes to mind. Good old tricky Dicky, see a pattern here. What they do wrong they really want to hide.


To need to hide a birth certificate, hospital record of birth, nationality, adoption records, school records, citizenship status, marital status of parents, religion, and now visitor logs that have always been open, you'd have to be an idiot to believe there is nothing he needs to hide that is concerning or illegal.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks like some libs on kp want to turn their head with what o is doing right now . They are dragging back history for hundreds of years just to take the spot light off of Syria and the other sins of o. They can't even look at what he is doing now and stand up for him. I don't blame them tho. He is a dictator just like we have said all along. Truth always coming to the light.


I guess this is what it takes to get Benghazi, IRS, NSA, etc. out of the news. But they'll be back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Boy, I was getting tired of those pink flowers. Had to change my avatar so you'd know I actually do knit on occasion! This is our youngest grandchild, Lucy, last year, when she was new. She just turned one this month. She's always happy, good thing since she's the youngest of five. Can't wait to see her again! She even has hair now!


Oh love your new Avatar lovely picture of Lucy . Nothing like a new baby to get Grand's heart going.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw today that the Los Angeles Times reported that a federal appeals court ruled Friday that White House visitor logs for the president and most of his staff are not public information subject to disclosure requirements of the Freedom of Information Act.
> 
> The 3-0 decision would keep the visitor records confidential for up to 12 years after President Obama leaves office.
> 
> I think this is an indication that BO has lot to hide.


I agree that he has a lot to hide. I hope someone appeals this - or whatever you do to get it to another court.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh love your new Avatar lovely picture of Lucy . Nothing like a new baby to get Grand's heart going.


So true. Thanks, Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> My Dad also was a mortician. I can just see you all getting in those caskets and suddenly...........the lid closes. Now what would you do?? I used to love helping my Dad fix the corpse hair and arrange the flowers.


Wouldn't that have caused a stir if one of the girls liked to play practical jokes on her friends?

I guess you would have a different perspective when working in the mortuary and morticians would know that they were helping a grieving family


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> To need to hide a birth certificate, hospital record of birth, nationality, adoption records, school records, citizenship status, marital status of parents, religion, and now visitor logs that have always been open, you'd have to be an idiot to believe there is nothing he needs to hide that is concerning or illegal.


And when it all comes out - won't that be interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He has hided every thing since before he became President. His and her college records, ect. Why would it change now. I do know that other President have with held thier records in office too. Nixon comes to mind. Good old tricky Dicky, see a pattern here. What they do wrong they really want to hide.


And another thing...so he handed over a birth certificate after years of refusing to do so. If kids can get fake i.d., does he really think we believe that's a REAL birth certificate? Please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> To need to hide a birth certificate, hospital record of birth, nationality, adoption records, school records, citizenship status, marital status of parents, religion, and now visitor logs that have always been open, you'd have to be an idiot to believe there is nothing he needs to hide that is concerning or illegal.


Forgot about all of that. I just wonder how the Left seem to be able to justify all of this as CB says. What do they not get about all of this. Other than to bring up Bush and the right are racist. It is like they march along and don't even question what is happening . All they worry about is OB care and the poor. Well I look at it like this we will all be poor soon enough with OB care. Plus what has been done to the his adding to the national debt. Not one of the things that he blamed Bush of doing and how he would not do. He has repeated them all and then some. Isn't it a joke how he seems to get away with doing more of what he claims Bush has done and not kept one promise he made to this nation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is why Kerry was on to try to convince us why we need to be in war. I didn't buy it. No I don't want another war with more heathen.


I'm also glad that Canada will not take on a direct military role. The rebels and govt are both commiting atrocities with civilians including children and elderly caught in the middle. Missles landing on govt buildings isn't going to make life any better for any civilians. What might have an effect is every single world govt, agency and corp cutting off all financial and trade deals with the whole country to completely isolate them. That probably won't happen either


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What gets to me is it is not that they are having a big wedding or a crowd of people to party after.
> Just the two of them a minister and two witness. How does that come to 1,500 dollars.
> 
> They are on the plane right now on the trip of their lives. I know son will cry he has such a soft heart, he always does when his dreams come true. DIL will too, it has been a hard couple of years for her with losing her mom and all. It's their time to be happy.


You're right - it is time. God bless them both.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks like some libs on kp want to turn their head with what o is doing right now . They are dragging back history for hundreds of years just to take the spot light off of Syria and the other sins of o. They can't even look at what he is doing now and stand up for him. I don't blame them tho. He is a dictator just like we have said all along. Truth always coming to the light.


I think it's important to remember history and learn from it - but to constantly relive and rehash is like picking at a scab - it delays healing and moving forward


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm also glad that Canada will not take on a direct military role. The rebels and govt are both commiting atrocities with civilians including children and elderly caught in the middle. Missles landing on govt buildings isn't going to make life any better for any civilians. What might have an effect is every single world govt, agency and corp cutting off all financial and trade deals with the whole country to completely isolate them. That probably won't happen either


I said exactly the same thing - just cut all ties with them. I'm happy for you that your country has the good sense to pass on this.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What gets to me is it is not that they are having a big wedding or a crowd of people to party after.
> Just the two of them a minister and two witness. How does that come to 1,500 dollars.
> 
> They are on the plane right now on the trip of their lives. I know son will cry he has such a soft heart, he always does when his dreams come true. DIL will too, it has been a hard couple of years for her with losing her mom and all. It's their time to be happy.


a beautiful start to their married life; hope the future brings them, you and rest of family all happiness


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Boy, I was getting tired of those pink flowers. Had to change my avatar so you'd know I actually do knit on occasion! This is our youngest grandchild, Lucy, last year, when she was new. She just turned one this month. She's always happy, good thing since she's the youngest of five. Can't wait to see her again! She even has hair now!


She's adorable Bonnie and looks so sweet and cosy in her blanket, I love the colour


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08/31/obama-says-sex-education-for-kindergartners-right-thing-to-do-82495 I don't think so!


some adults keep pushing kids to grow up too quickly and claim surprise that 10 year olds are starting to behave like middle teens. What's their problem with letting kids be kids?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What gets to me is it is not that they are having a big wedding or a crowd of people to party after.
> Just the two of them a minister and two witness. How does that come to 1,500 dollars.
> 
> They are on the plane right now on the trip of their lives. I know son will cry he has such a soft heart, he always does when his dreams come true. DIL will too, it has been a hard couple of years for her with losing her mom and all. It's their time to be happy.


He sounds like a very tender heart. Yes they both deserve happiness together. Sound like God put them together for each other. Aww.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm also glad that Canada will not take on a direct military role. The rebels and govt are both commiting atrocities with civilians including children and elderly caught in the middle. Missles landing on govt buildings isn't going to make life any better for any civilians. What might have an effect is every single world govt, agency and corp cutting off all financial and trade deals with the whole country to completely isolate them. That probably won't happen either


That's because Canadian have more sense then the goverment here. Your right about the civilians will be hurt again. It is not if it will happen it was already announce that he is moving civilians into airports. How can one man be allowed to do this again . After Hilter you would think we know what inhuman some men can be. That's what happen to the Iranian's too. Their leader was killing off his own people.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm also glad that Canada will not take on a direct military role. The rebels and govt are both commiting atrocities with civilians including children and elderly caught in the middle. Missles landing on govt buildings isn't going to make life any better for any civilians. What might have an effect is every single world govt, agency and corp cutting off all financial and trade deals with the whole country to completely isolate them. That probably won't happen either


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Denying reality is like sticking your head in the sand. All you end up with is a mouth full of dirt. I think this is a good motto for forever friends. What do y'all think?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw today that the Los Angeles Times reported that a federal appeals court ruled Friday that White House visitor logs for the president and most of his staff are not public information subject to disclosure requirements of the Freedom of Information Act.
> 
> The 3-0 decision would keep the visitor records confidential for up to 12 years after President Obama leaves office.
> 
> I think this is an indication that BO has lot to hide.


He does have a lot to hide!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What happened to transparency?


Never saw it myself. But lots of photo's taken with camera. Maybe that is what he meant by transparency a photo here a photo there. Oh when on a platform he does speak from behind a transparent glass.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Never saw it myself. But lots of photo's taken with camera. Maybe that is what he meant by transparency a photo here a photo there. Oh when on a platform he does speak from behind a transparent glass.


So many people want to get rid of him...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Kick the can was a fav for the kids in the neighborhood I grew up in. There were also neighborhood water fights when it was warm and raining. In the summer we always had to be in "before the street lights go on".


One of the mothers had the loudest whistle in the world. When she blew it, playtime was over - FOR EVERYONE - No street lights in our neighborhood. I loved the water fights. If it was raining really hard, the girls would wash their hair in the downpour. ( We wore our bathing suits.) We'd go out in the rain and get our hair wet, then run in the garage and soap up, then back out into the rain for a rinse. Wow did that ever leave your hair soft. No need for creme rinse. Those were fun times.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes me too. We either drew it in the dirt with a stick or a broken rock on the concrete. Or at school chalk. We always used a rock to throw with. Thanks for reminding me of that. Don't forget jacks and the leather pouch. OUCH if you forgot one and stepped on it barefoot.


I loved playing jacks. We spent most summers playing and playing. I used to play with all the kids when they were growing up. Taught most of them and they loved to too. I always used a larger ball. A pink Spalding ball the size of a tennis ball. I couldn't deal with the little one that came with the jacks. Yes, many ouches from stepping on the jacks.  We played on the wooden porch of a friends one time with an old piece of flooring for the base. We sat on the wood part and when we were finished my friend had literally dozens of little splinters in her butt and thighs. She was still in her bathing suit. Boy did it take forever to get them all out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's adorable Bonnie and looks so sweet and cosy in her blanket, I love the colour


Thank you, WCK. She's a sweet one. I loved making that blanket - the yarn was so soft and I hadn't done basketweave before. It's that color because we didn't know if she was a girl or boy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How nice to have a "grand"daughter. I hope you to get to spoil her lots. They grow up so fast.


It is nice. They live five hours away so it's not hard to get there. For a long time we had many more boys than girls. Now it's almost even - 8 boys, 5 girls. Our oldest and youngest are girls (almost 17 and 1 year) with three more girls in between. Shopping is fun because we have somebody in almost every age group!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Denying reality is like sticking your head in the sand. All you end up with is a mouth full of dirt. I think this is a good motto for forever friends. What do y'all think?


I like it. It's perfect.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> One of the mothers had the loudest whistle in the world. When she blew it, playtime was over - FOR EVERYONE - No street lights in our neighborhood. I loved the water fights. If it was raining really hard, the girls would wash their hair in the downpour. ( We wore our bathing suits.) We'd go out in the rain and get our hair wet, then run in the garage and soap up, then back out into the rain for a rinse. Wow did that ever leave your hair soft. No need for creme rinse. Those were fun times.


That shampoo technique sounds really nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I loved playing jacks. We spent most summers playing and playing. I used to play with all the kids when they were growing up. Taught most of them and they loved to too. I always used a larger ball. A pink Spalding ball the size of a tennis ball. I couldn't deal with the little one that came with the jacks. Yes, many ouches from stepping on the jacks.  We played on the wooden porch of a friends one time with an old piece of flooring for the base. We sat on the wood part and when we were finished my friend had literally dozens of little splinters in her butt and thighs. She was still in her bathing suit. Boy did it take forever to get them all out.


Ouch! Splinters!
Oh, boy! Jacks! Loved them. My mother loved them, too, and boy was she good. We played on the stair landing. Good times! 
I had some for my grandkids one summer, and they really liked it. They played a lot - it was hard at first. I should get them out again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I like it. It's perfect.


I can't take credit for it , but it is isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't take credit for it , but it is isn't it?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw today that the Los Angeles Times reported that a federal appeals court ruled Friday that White House visitor logs for the president and most of his staff are not public information subject to disclosure requirements of the Freedom of Information Act.
> 
> The 3-0 decision would keep the visitor records confidential for up to 12 years after President Obama leaves office.
> 
> I think this is an indication that BO has lot to hide.


Knit crazy
Wonderful.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Although I have had friendly conversations with many of you on the forum and in PMs, I have enough respect to avoid coming here and bad-mouthing one of your "clique" or posting items that I know are obviously not your viewpoint. To do that would be an act done strictly for the purpose of trying to change your minds about something, to create havoc, and/or to make you angry. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinions about issues, and sometimes as wrong as I think another person is, it is her/his opinion. I strike back when I am forced to defend something said about me, someone I admire, or something I hold dear to me. I cannot control the behavior of others, even though I can ask if they can change it. So tell me, why does anyone here want to post on a thread that s/he knows attracts people with a more liberal viewpoint? I hope you can respond something besides "because I can."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Although I have had friendly conversations with many of you on the forum and in PMs, I have enough respect to avoid coming here and bad-mouthing one of your "clique" or posting items that I know are obviously not your viewpoint. To do that would be an act done strictly for the purpose of trying to change your minds about something, to create havoc, and/or to make you angry. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinions about issues, and sometimes as wrong as I think another person is, it is her/his opinion. I strike back when I am forced to defend something said about me, someone I admire, or something I hold dear to me. I cannot control the behavior of others, even though I can ask if they can change it. So tell me, why does anyone here want to post on a thread that s/he knows attracts people with a more liberal viewpoint? I hope you can respond something besides "because I can."


I think it is caused by the few on the left coming on here to insult us. I have tried to stay away. But Susan, SS and Huck/Ingreid seem to feel it is o.k. for them to do. But we are told we are not allowed to do the same back. Might not be right Al. But one gets tired of it on our side too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Although I have had friendly conversations with many of you on the forum and in PMs, I have enough respect to avoid coming here and bad-mouthing one of your "clique" or posting items that I know are obviously not your viewpoint. To do that would be an act done strictly for the purpose of trying to change your minds about something, to create havoc, and/or to make you angry. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinions about issues, and sometimes as wrong as I think another person is, it is her/his opinion. I strike back when I am forced to defend something said about me, someone I admire, or something I hold dear to me. I cannot control the behavior of others, even though I can ask if they can change it. So tell me, why does anyone here want to post on a thread that s/he knows attracts people with a more liberal viewpoint? I hope you can respond something besides "because I can."


Why don't you take your exact quote and ask that of the Lib's. Why ask the ladies with a Constitutional Conservative view? In other words Clean Your own House.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I do have more boys than girls. 6 boys ages 4,7,9,12,15,19
> My girl is 5. She was with us for 5 days with out brother, what fun.


One little bitty girl? Oh - wow - I love our boys, but it is nice to have at least one of each. They're so different. So you are also very blessed with lots of grandchildren. It's fun - they just keep coming and coming. I think we may be finished now, though.

You had her for five days - she must have been in heaven! They are so sweet. That's a nice long visit. Do any of them live near you? It seems I read that you had a long trip taking some of them home. (Unless I've mixed it up again.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Actually the statement came from Cheeky Blighter, we thank her for this bit of truth.
> 
> "Denying reality is like sticking your head in the sand. All you end up with is a mouth full of dirt."


Cheeky should know!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hi.


Hi right back at you lady. Did you check out the cow chip throw that was going on today? Hope you dod. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The youngest 5 live within 2 hours of me. In July I took my daughter and her 3,( ages 7,9,11 at that time) to our cabin near Atikokan, Ont, Canada. It is over 10 hours if you drive in one day. When we came home we stopped in Duluth MN, about halfway. It was her 7 yr old who broke his arm.


that is quit a trip. How did the children do on such a long trip?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Last of the grilling out of doors for now. T Bone steaks and corn on the cob, and one big big tomato from the garden Brandy wine (no that is the name of the tomato). 

Hubbys monthly you can eat what you want meal.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Last of the grilling out of doors for now. T Bone steaks and corn on the cob, and one big big tomato from the garden Brandy wine (no that is the name of the tomato).
> 
> Hubbys monthly you can eat what you want meal.


Sounds so yummy. Enjoy it .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> some adults keep pushing kids to grow up too quickly and claim surprise that 10 year olds are starting to behave like middle teens. What's their problem with letting kids be kids?


 I agree with you . It is a shame too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Recipe have to sharae.

Cinnamon Roll Cake

3 cups flour
1/4 tsp. salt
1 cup sugar
4 tsp. baking powder
1and 1/2 cups of milk
2 eggs
2tsp vanilla
1/2 cup butter, melted

Topping

1 cup butter softened
1 cup brown sugar
2 tbsp. flour
1 tbsp. Cinnamon

cake
Mix everything together except butter. Slowly stir in melted butter.
Pour into a grease 9x13 pan.
For topping mix all ingredents together until well combined. Drop evenly over the batter and swirl with a knife.
Bake at 350 for 28 to 32 minutes

Glaze 

2 cups powered sugar
1 tsp vanilla
drizzle over cake when still warm. 

Yum yum.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Recipe have to sharae.
> 
> Cinnamon Roll Cake
> 
> ...


I must make this!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I must make this!


yes you must . All I can think of is won't it be a nice cake for late fall or winter.

No have not made it but friend has and she said it is wonderful.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bonnie so very adorable. Who is the loverly one?


bonbf3 said:


> Great - we'll have snacks or a meal, depending on the time of day. And not airline food - this will be good stuff!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You have put it into educated words. Thank You. I think you are correct on both characterizations.........inept and an enemy. I also cannot stop believing he does not have "Handlers". My dh was very upset when o said in today's speech "my military." I could hardly believe it. He is so telling of just who is is and what he represents. Can you imagine if GB had ever said that how the press would have reacted??


Country Bumpkins said:


> This is another friend on facebook. People are getting the picture.Barack Hussein Obama is either the most inept president ever to sit in the White House or he is an enemy of the Republic. He could be both, but I defy anyone to suggest a logical third alternative.
> 
> For the last ten years, I have watched this mans uncanny rise to the pinnacle of power and vacillated between those two choices. His inexperience suggested the former, but his ideology made me wonder what he would do when the international chips were down. I have come to the conclusion that ideology trumps inexperience. His ego is so massive, and his leftist beliefs and Muslim upbringing are so strong, that he is willing to throw our country as we have known it  not to mention any inconvenient allies  under the big international bus.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks like some libs on kp want to turn their head with what o is doing right now . They are dragging back history for hundreds of years just to take the spot light off of Syria and the other sins of o. They can't even look at what he is doing now and stand up for him. I don't blame them tho. He is a dictator just like we have said all along. Truth always coming to the light.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

AMEN!!!



bonbf3 said:


> They're still harping on the WMDs that couldn't be found. We saw trucks moving "something" into Syria right before the war started. Now we're seeing that "something" being used in Syria to kill people. Wake up and smell the coffee, people! (Think they will?)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope it is WHEN and not IF.



bonbf3 said:


> And when it all comes out - won't that be interesting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Denying reality is like sticking your head in the sand. All you end up with is a mouth full of dirt. I think this is a good motto for forever friends. What do y'all think?


 :thumbup: sounds good


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The two that I have seen had major flaws both in content (Clinic was not in existence at time of birth) and letter style also not used at the time of birth. Seems the proof is in the details.


bonbf3 said:


> And another thing...so he handed over a birth certificate after years of refusing to do so. If kids can get fake i.d., does he really think we believe that's a REAL birth certificate? Please.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I do have more boys than girls. 6 boys ages 4,7,9,12,15,19
> My girl is 5. She was with us for 5 days with out brother, what fun.


1 little girl with so many boys - is she a tom boy? Glad you had a chance for 1 on 1 time with her. Does she live close by?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

WCK*****Very good analogy.*****



west coast kitty said:


> I think it's important to remember history and learn from it - but to constantly relive and rehash is like picking at a scab - it delays healing and moving forward


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And some things should be a parent/family decision as to when to introduce information. We don't need a VILLAGE, Thank You Very Kindly!! Let us handle our parental responsibilities and let the teachers teach math, etc.. Those areas of their expertise.



Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with you . It is a shame too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You have put it into educated words. Thank You. I think you are correct on both characterizations.........inept and an enemy. I also cannot stop believing he does not have "Handlers". My dh was very upset when o said in today's speech "my military." I could hardly believe it. He is so telling of just who is is and what he represents. Can you imagine if GB had ever said that how the press would have reacted??


Did he say that?!? Yes of course he has "handlers. I did not listen to him . I try to do that as much as possible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> WCK*****Very good analogy.*****


Yes it is. We need healing instead of more scabs.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Nor do I listen to him. DH who is rather apolitical, heard him say it and was not pleased.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Did he say that?!? Yes of course he has "handlers. I did not listen to him . I try to do that as much as possible.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

GIRL POWER!



joeysomma said:


> 2 hours away, She is a "princess," but she will climb the climbing wall at the children's museum faster than the boys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just ran across this.http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/biblical-doom-of-damascus-right-before-our-eyes/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> 2 hours away, She is a "princess," but she will climb the climbing wall at the children's museum faster than the boys.


Good for her! But nice that you can share girl time too. Maybe she'd like to learn to knit or crochet in a couple of years


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just ran across this.http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/biblical-doom-of-damascus-right-before-our-eyes/


Oh after reading this one may either say oh not again or as I see it yes but this time there is proof that what the bible said would happen is about to happen.

Like one of the ladies posted on there. Only God knows what time he will come or it will start even Jesus does not know. So I will just pray and watch and wait. 
When the rapture happens I and all who believe will be leaving if we have not already died. Those who are left will finial understand what was told them. But they may find out it is to late.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good for her! But nice that you can share girl time too. Maybe she'd like to learn to knit or crochet in a couple of years


That little one when she gets older and boys start coming to the door. Think of all the boys in her family who will be out in force to protect her. That poor boy who wants to go out with her will be in for a shock. ;-)


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw today that the Los Angeles Times reported that a federal appeals court ruled Friday that White House visitor logs for the president and most of his staff are not public information subject to disclosure requirements of the Freedom of Information Act.
> 
> The 3-0 decision would keep the visitor records confidential for up to 12 years after President Obama leaves office.
> 
> I think this is an indication that BO has lot to hide.


Why would a visitors log be confidential?? Something smells...well, something has smelled since obama took his undeserved office.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He has hided every thing since before he became President. His and her college records, ect. Why would it change now. I do know that other President have with held thier records in office too. Nixon comes to mind. Good old tricky Dicky, see a pattern here. What they do wrong they really want to hide.


We knew more about 'Tricky Dicky' than we will ever know about obama. However, the libs are 'ok' with anything he has done, is doing, and will do in the future. Why? Well, because! They really know nothing about him. However, because he's half black, and they have latent, middle aged, white guilt syndrome, anything he wants is ok in their book. Robots...all of them are robots. Pathetic! Simply pathetic.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The youngest 5 live within 2 hours of me. In July I took my daughter and her 3,( ages 7,9,11 at that time) to our cabin near Atikokan, Ont, Canada. It is over 10 hours if you drive in one day. When we came home we stopped in Duluth MN, about halfway. It was her 7 yr old who broke his arm.


Long trip, but those are the memories we cherish. For a while, my daughter and I took her two boys on trips - that was about 7 years ago, and the boys still talk about it. It was great fun.

How is the broken arm?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Last of the grilling out of doors for now. T Bone steaks and corn on the cob, and one big big tomato from the garden Brandy wine (no that is the name of the tomato).
> 
> Hubbys monthly you can eat what you want meal.


Sounds delicious! I can almost taste that tomato.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They were great, we go on one or two trips a year, this was the longest one in 6 years. The boys favorite place to visit is "The House on the Rock" (Google it); also Brewers game; zoos;  when they were much younger, "Thomas the Train" in Green Bay; Madison Capital and museums. We started this after she divorced. They were a little to much for her by herself, and my husband would rather fish. I also have Choice Privileges and can get a free motel room in most places.


My daughter and I took the trips I mentioned when she was divorced, too. Now she's remarried, so her husband takes her. It was fun while it lasted. I'm sure it means a lot to you and your daughter and the kids to have those special times together.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with you . It is a shame too.


I agree, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 2 hours away, She is a "princess," but she will climb the climbing wall at the children's museum faster than the boys.


I was wondering the same thing! Our girls are like that, too. They're rough and tumble, but oh do they love the pink and sparkly!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I helped her crochet, she would hold the hook and I controlled the yarn. It looked like a Barbie apron so I added the loop and the ties. She was so proud,


 :thumbup: good for her; every time she plays with her Barbie she can feel good all over again - "I made that" with Oma


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I was wondering the same thing! Our girls are like that, too. They're rough and tumble, but oh do they love the pink and sparkly!!


My GD is a ripper! She & her brother had a hamster for a week when the hamster died. My GS is a gentle soul & cried when the hamster died. He was 9. The GD was 6. She looked at her brother & said "Well brother, I'm upset too, but I'm not gonna cry about it!!!!! I told her Mom, my DD, that I'm not gonna worry about that little girl as she gets older, she'll take care of herself & she could hold her own right now in a New York meat market!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That little one when she gets older and boys start coming to the door. Think of all the boys in her family who will be out in force to protect her. That poor boy who wants to go out with her will be in for a shock. ;-)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I helped her crochet, she would hold the hook and I controlled the yarn. It looked like a Barbie apron so I added the loop and the ties. She was so proud,


Wow - that's lovely! Good girl!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My GD is a ripper! She & her brother had a hamster for a week when the hamster died. My GS is a gentle soul & cried when the hamster died. He was 9. The GD was 6. She looked at her brother & said "Well brother, I'm upset too, but I'm not gonna cry about it!!!!! I told her Mom, my DD, that I'm not gonna worry about that little girl as she gets older, she'll take care of herself & she could hold her own right now in a New York meat market!


So funny! Sounds like a great girl! How old is she now?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I helped her crochet, she would hold the hook and I controlled the yarn. It looked like a Barbie apron so I added the loop and the ties. She was so proud,


She has got talent just like her omma. :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> So funny! Sounds like a great girl! How old is she now?


She's now 7, he's 10. We were at Disney World, it was raining, we were walking & there were lots of puddles. Just as we were leaving the park there was a huge puddle & I thought to myself "For sure, she won't step in it" -- I was so wrong. She stomped in it. She turned around & said "I can't resist pink, puddles & chocolate". I'm telling you, she's something else. But it's funny, she only acts like this when she's with us, her close family - Mommy, Daddy, Grandpa & me. She's rather quiet around others. Her teacher says she's a very good girl in school, doesn't act up or talk out of turn, is polite & makes good grades. Go figure.
Yes, she's quite the special girl.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> She's now 7, he's 10. We were at Disney World, it was raining, we were walking & there were lots of puddles. Just as we were leaving the park there was a huge puddle & I thought to myself "For sure, she won't step in it" -- I was so wrong. She stomped in it. She turned around & said "I can't resist pink, puddles & chocolate". I'm telling you, she's something else. But it's funny, she only acts like this when she's with us, her close family - Mommy, Daddy, Grandpa & me. She's rather quiet around others. Her teacher says she's a very good girl in school, doesn't act up or talk out of turn, is polite & makes good grades. Go figure.
> Yes, she's quite the special girl.


Fun!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> She's now 7, he's 10. We were at Disney World, it was raining, we were walking & there were lots of puddles. Just as we were leaving the park there was a huge puddle & I thought to myself "For sure, she won't step in it" -- I was so wrong. She stomped in it. She turned around & said "I can't resist pink, puddles & chocolate". I'm telling you, she's something else. But it's funny, she only acts like this when she's with us, her close family - Mommy, Daddy, Grandpa & me. She's rather quiet around others. Her teacher says she's a very good girl in school, doesn't act up or talk out of turn, is polite & makes good grades. Go figure.
> Yes, she's quite the special girl.


she's got spunk


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Let's see - most Americans did NOT want obamacare - and we have it.
> 
> Most Americans do NOT want intervention in Syria - and we're getting it.
> 
> Are we having fun yet?


Oh, yes, Medicare just notified me that I will now have to pay $34.95 each month for my oxygen machine & $19.00 for the sleep Apnea machine. Don't know how I can pay more.

I have an apt on Tues to see the attorney about the stock my dad left me as it now seems he knew I would be needing money so he is reaching beyond the grave as I forgot about them for years. Brings tears to my eyes.

I'm not interested in becoming rich just want enough to take care of me & maybe enough to leave the girls as thought I wouldn't have much to leave them.

It is bedtime so nighty, night.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> she's got spunk


Yes she does....with aces to spare!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, Medicare just notified me that I will now have to pay $34.95 each month for my oxygen machine & $19.00 for the sleep Apnea machine. Don't know how I can pay more.
> 
> I have an apt on Tues to see the attorney about the stock my dad left me as it now seems he knew I would be needing money so he is reaching beyond the grave as I forgot about them for years. Brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> ...


Just wondering, from the looks of your avatar & your last photo, are you Indian? If so, what tribe? American or Canadian Indian? I'm part Cree (Canada).


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Just wondering, from the looks of your avatar & your last photo, are you Indian? If so, what tribe? American or Canadian Indian? I'm part Cree (Canada).


Yes, full blooded American Apache Indian. Glad to meet you! I don't know anything about the Cree so inform me please as I would love to know about your tribe.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

So much for national health care. Look what happened in Britain. Would it happen here? Under Obamacare, yes. No Obamacare - no.

Please read:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10278873/Doctors-pulled-out-rotten-teeth-instead-of-helping-brain-injury-man.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

good morning, sun is out very hot still want to turn off AC enough of the heat. 
You should see the tomato I pick yesterday two hands wide another brandy wine. So many ripen. Freezing smaller ones. 
Will have them to make sauce ect. this winter. Life is good.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> good morning, sun is out very hot still want to turn off AC enough of the heat.
> You should see the tomato I pick yesterday two hands wide another brandy wine. So many ripen. Freezing smaller ones.
> Will have them to make sauce ect. this winter. Life is good.


Good morning Yarnie! My tomatoes are very slow to ripen this year so don't know if there will be enough to can as just enough to eat so far.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Although I have had friendly conversations with many of you on the forum and in PMs, I have enough respect to avoid coming here and bad-mouthing one of your "clique" or posting items that I know are obviously not your viewpoint. To do that would be an act done strictly for the purpose of trying to change your minds about something, to create havoc, and/or to make you angry. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinions about issues, and sometimes as wrong as I think another person is, it is her/his opinion. I strike back when I am forced to defend something said about me, someone I admire, or something I hold dear to me. I cannot control the behavior of others, even though I can ask if they can change it. So tell me, why does anyone here want to post on a thread that s/he knows attracts people with a more liberal viewpoint? I hope you can respond something besides "because I can."


Corny as this sounds, I go because I like to hear different opinions and viewpoints. I also like to be able to learn something or see a different view of the same subject. Knowing that no one is always right, it is in our own best interests to check out all sides to a story. Unfortunately that is not the case in these threads.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Can you believe what garbage this administration expects us to believe? They want us to believe that Obama has been tossing around the idea of getting Congressional approval to attack Syria for about a week. From the Rose Garden Obama told the world he was going to "seek" Congressional approval. Isn't this something he should have done when he drew his first "red line"? Obama has said he has already made up his mind, but will await a decision from Congress. What's up with this horse and pony show? Will he blame the Republicans when he doesn't get the approval? Most likely. Now he will wait until Congress returns from recess on Sept. 9th. WTF, be a leader and call them back now. What purpose is there in waiting? What Obama is planning on doing is known world wide. Waiting just gives Syria, el al, time to prepare for the attack.

Another view is that Obama has chickened out and won't attack. He will use the Congressional denial as his out. He can save face this way and still blame the republicans. The media built him up saying he has the courage to do it alone, blah, blah,blah, but in reality he doesn't. Obama will make it sound like he cares what We the People think, assuming this is the message congress brings back from their town halls. Then Obama can make a speech similar to PM Cameron's saying the American people don't want the conflict with Syria and he will abide by what they want.

I am also thinking that Obama will give the unions a pass on HC sometime soon. Trumka said he wants to work with Obama to find solutions to the HC problems. Meaning Trumka is pissed the unions have to comply with Obamacare and didn't get a pass. The unions had Obama's "ear" throughout the whole process - if they didn't read the bill before it was signed into law - TOO BAD for them. It's laughable and totally pathetic that all the people who had a part in crafting this wonderful bill want out. The time to watch for this is after Congress returns from recess, starts tackling the big issues again and is dealing with Syria and BOOM the union bombshell will be dropped.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Love the picture. Thanks!!


Janeway said:


> Good morning Yarnie! My tomatoes are very slow to ripen this year so don't know if there will be enough to can as just enough to eat so far.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sadly I think you are correct on all counts. You have psyched o out to perfection. Such incompetence and his handlers instruct him in his nonsense and abdication of his leadership as the POTUS.


soloweygirl said:


> Can you believe what garbage this administration expects us to believe? They want us to believe that Obama has been tossing around the idea of getting Congressional approval to attack Syria for about a week. From the Rose Garden Obama told the world he was going to "seek" Congressional approval. Isn't this something he should have done when he drew his first "red line"? Obama has said he has already made up his mind, but will await a decision from Congress. What's up with this horse and pony show? Will he blame the Republicans when he doesn't get the approval? Most likely. Now he will wait until Congress returns from recess on Sept. 9th. WTF, be a leader and call them back now. What purpose is there in waiting? What Obama is planning on doing is known world wide. Waiting just gives Syria, el al, time to prepare for the attack.
> 
> Another view is that Obama has chickened out and won't attack. He will use the Congressional denial as his out. He can save face this way and still blame the republicans. The media built him up saying he has the courage to do it alone, blah, blah,blah, but in reality he doesn't. Obama will make it sound like he cares what We the People think, assuming this is the message congress brings back from their town halls. Then Obama can make a speech similar to PM Cameron's saying the American people don't want the conflict with Syria and he will abide by what they want.
> 
> I am also thinking that Obama will give the unions a pass on HC sometime soon. Trumka said he wants to work with Obama to find solutions to the HC problems. Meaning Trumka is pissed the unions have to comply with Obamacare and didn't get a pass. The unions had Obama's "ear" throughout the whole process - if they didn't read the bill before it was signed into law - TOO BAD for them. It's laughable and totally pathetic that all the people who had a part in crafting this wonderful bill want out. The time to watch for this is after Congress returns from recess, starts tackling the big issues again and is dealing with Syria and BOOM the union bombshell will be dropped.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Crochet. I refer to it as "the C" word. Started a small project, friend going to help me finish it tomorrow. Still prefer to knit


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Can you believe what garbage this administration expects us to believe? They want us to believe that Obama has been tossing around the idea of getting Congressional approval to attack Syria for about a week. From the Rose Garden Obama told the world he was going to "seek" Congressional approval. Isn't this something he should have done when he drew his first "red line"? Obama has said he has already made up his mind, but will await a decision from Congress. What's up with this horse and pony show? Will he blame the Republicans when he doesn't get the approval? Most likely. Now he will wait until Congress returns from recess on Sept. 9th. WTF, be a leader and call them back now. What purpose is there in waiting? What Obama is planning on doing is known world wide. Waiting just gives Syria, el al, time to prepare for the attack.
> 
> Another view is that Obama has chickened out and won't attack. He will use the Congressional denial as his out. He can save face this way and still blame the republicans. The media built him up saying he has the courage to do it alone, blah, blah,blah, but in reality he doesn't. Obama will make it sound like he cares what We the People think, assuming this is the message congress brings back from their town halls. Then Obama can make a speech similar to PM Cameron's saying the American people don't want the conflict with Syria and he will abide by what they want.
> 
> I am also thinking that Obama will give the unions a pass on HC sometime soon. Trumka said he wants to work with Obama to find solutions to the HC problems. Meaning Trumka is pissed the unions have to comply with Obamacare and didn't get a pass. The unions had Obama's "ear" throughout the whole process - if they didn't read the bill before it was signed into law - TOO BAD for them. It's laughable and totally pathetic that all the people who had a part in crafting this wonderful bill want out. The time to watch for this is after Congress returns from recess, starts tackling the big issues again and is dealing with Syria and BOOM the union bombshell will be dropped.


Solo,

Love what you wrote. Thank you. Agreed!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Crochet. I refer to it as "the C" word. Started a small project, friend going to help me finish it tomorrow. Still prefer to knit


You go lady at least you tried it. . :thumbup:

what did you make?

How have you been doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Can you believe what garbage this administration expects us to believe? They want us to believe that Obama has been tossing around the idea of getting Congressional approval to attack Syria for about a week. From the Rose Garden Obama told the world he was going to "seek" Congressional approval. Isn't this something he should have done when he drew his first "red line"? Obama has said he has already made up his mind, but will await a decision from Congress. What's up with this horse and pony show? Will he blame the Republicans when he doesn't get the approval? Most likely. Now he will wait until Congress returns from recess on Sept. 9th. WTF, be a leader and call them back now. What purpose is there in waiting? What Obama is planning on doing is known world wide. Waiting just gives Syria, el al, time to prepare for the attack.
> 
> Another view is that Obama has chickened out and won't attack. He will use the Congressional denial as his out. He can save face this way and still blame the republicans. The media built him up saying he has the courage to do it alone, blah, blah,blah, but in reality he doesn't. Obama will make it sound like he cares what We the People think, assuming this is the message congress brings back from their town halls. Then Obama can make a speech similar to PM Cameron's saying the American people don't want the conflict with Syria and he will abide by what they want.
> 
> I am also thinking that Obama will give the unions a pass on HC sometime soon. Trumka said he wants to work with Obama to find solutions to the HC problems. Meaning Trumka is pissed the unions have to comply with Obamacare and didn't get a pass. The unions had Obama's "ear" throughout the whole process - if they didn't read the bill before it was signed into law - TOO BAD for them. It's laughable and totally pathetic that all the people who had a part in crafting this wonderful bill want out. The time to watch for this is after Congress returns from recess, starts tackling the big issues again and is dealing with Syria and BOOM the union bombshell will be dropped.


And don't we all expect this to be true. When has he changed in the years has been President. All of those who paid him off with campaign money have come to the door to collect.

Thanks for the post. you painted him and what he is doing in true colors.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Can you believe what garbage this administration expects us to believe? They want us to believe that Obama has been tossing around the idea of getting Congressional approval to attack Syria for about a week. From the Rose Garden Obama told the world he was going to "seek" Congressional approval. Isn't this something he should have done when he drew his first "red line"? Obama has said he has already made up his mind, but will await a decision from Congress. What's up with this horse and pony show? Will he blame the Republicans when he doesn't get the approval? Most likely. Now he will wait until Congress returns from recess on Sept. 9th. WTF, be a leader and call them back now. What purpose is there in waiting? What Obama is planning on doing is known world wide. Waiting just gives Syria, el al, time to prepare for the attack.
> 
> Another view is that Obama has chickened out and won't attack. He will use the Congressional denial as his out. He can save face this way and still blame the republicans. The media built him up saying he has the courage to do it alone, blah, blah,blah, but in reality he doesn't. Obama will make it sound like he cares what We the People think, assuming this is the message congress brings back from their town halls. Then Obama can make a speech similar to PM Cameron's saying the American people don't want the conflict with Syria and he will abide by what they want.
> 
> I am also thinking that Obama will give the unions a pass on HC sometime soon. Trumka said he wants to work with Obama to find solutions to the HC problems. Meaning Trumka is pissed the unions have to comply with Obamacare and didn't get a pass. The unions had Obama's "ear" throughout the whole process - if they didn't read the bill before it was signed into law - TOO BAD for them. It's laughable and totally pathetic that all the people who had a part in crafting this wonderful bill want out. The time to watch for this is after Congress returns from recess, starts tackling the big issues again and is dealing with Syria and BOOM the union bombshell will be dropped.


Agree.
He helps those who supported him. At best, he cares nothing for those who didn't.
As for Syria, it is ALL about obama saving face. He can't accept the fact that he's in a bad spot, all of his own making. The world knows it, and we know it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, Medicare just notified me that I will now have to pay $34.95 each month for my oxygen machine & $19.00 for the sleep Apnea machine. Don't know how I can pay more.
> 
> I have an apt on Tues to see the attorney about the stock my dad left me as it now seems he knew I would be needing money so he is reaching beyond the grave as I forgot about them for years. Brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> ...


Jane - you and dh have already given the girls the most important things-- love, family, education. Maybe spoiling yourself a little is a good thing


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> good morning, sun is out very hot still want to turn off AC enough of the heat.
> You should see the tomato I pick yesterday two hands wide another brandy wine. So many ripen. Freezing smaller ones.
> Will have them to make sauce ect. this winter. Life is good.


Glad you're having a good day Yarnie. Your tomatos sound wonderful


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Crochet. I refer to it as "the C" word. Started a small project, friend going to help me finish it tomorrow. Still prefer to knit


  still a useful skill to have and now you can add it to the "tried that" list. For me, it depends on the project. I like crochet afghans and blankets even though they take a lot more yarn than knitting. I haven't made any stuffed toys for a long time, but did prefer to crochet them when I did.

Spinning is still something I'd like to try some day


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> still a useful skill to have and now you can add it to the "tried that" list. For me, it depends on the project. I like crochet afghans and blankets even though they take a lot more yarn than knitting. I haven't made any stuffed toys for a long time, but did prefer to crochet them when I did.
> 
> Spinning is still something I'd like to try some day


I did some crocheting long ago - turned out well- but now I'm a novice again. I love knitting - LOVE it. So therapeutic.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jane - thanks for the picture - very nice.

I'm so glad to hear about the stock! I hope it will be a good cushion for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So much for national health care. Look what happened in Britain. Would it happen here? Under Obamacare, yes. No Obamacare - no.
> 
> Please read:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10278873/Doctors-pulled-out-rotten-teeth-instead-of-helping-brain-injury-man.html


Criminal.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love reading about your grandchildren! Interesting and fun. Thanks for sharing those stories.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Can you believe what garbage this administration expects us to believe? They want us to believe that Obama has been tossing around the idea of getting Congressional approval to attack Syria for about a week. From the Rose Garden Obama told the world he was going to "seek" Congressional approval. Isn't this something he should have done when he drew his first "red line"? Obama has said he has already made up his mind, but will await a decision from Congress. What's up with this horse and pony show? Will he blame the Republicans when he doesn't get the approval? Most likely. Now he will wait until Congress returns from recess on Sept. 9th. WTF, be a leader and call them back now. What purpose is there in waiting? What Obama is planning on doing is known world wide. Waiting just gives Syria, el al, time to prepare for the attack.
> 
> Another view is that Obama has chickened out and won't attack. He will use the Congressional denial as his out. He can save face this way and still blame the republicans. The media built him up saying he has the courage to do it alone, blah, blah,blah, but in reality he doesn't. Obama will make it sound like he cares what We the People think, assuming this is the message congress brings back from their town halls. Then Obama can make a speech similar to PM Cameron's saying the American people don't want the conflict with Syria and he will abide by what they want.
> 
> I am also thinking that Obama will give the unions a pass on HC sometime soon. Trumka said he wants to work with Obama to find solutions to the HC problems. Meaning Trumka is pissed the unions have to comply with Obamacare and didn't get a pass. The unions had Obama's "ear" throughout the whole process - if they didn't read the bill before it was signed into law - TOO BAD for them. It's laughable and totally pathetic that all the people who had a part in crafting this wonderful bill want out. The time to watch for this is after Congress returns from recess, starts tackling the big issues again and is dealing with Syria and BOOM the union bombshell will be dropped.


Couldn't agree more, again you are correct. During the beginning of the Syria crisis I wondered what the other hand was doing and we woke up to more gun control issues and the White House visitors log book is closed to the American people. This week it will be something else. Never let a crisis go to waste. The UK doesn't want to be part of the Obama agenda. They seen what happen with the
Benghazi murders and cover-up and decided they don't want to get down in the trenches with such a inept leader. Smart choice. Have a great holiday week-end.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I did some crocheting long ago - turned out well- but now I'm a novice again. I love knitting - LOVE it. So therapeutic.


Bonnie were you also teaching your gd to crochet a while back?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I did some crocheting long ago - turned out well- but now I'm a novice again. I love knitting - LOVE it. So therapeutic.


me too; a friend called it "yoga for the mind"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Solo I agree with what you wrote. Good gal.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes you must . All I can think of is won't it be a nice cake for late fall or winter.
> 
> No have not made it but friend has and she said it is wonderful.


Yarnie, is there some milk in the glaze? That teaspoon of vanilla won't make a good drizzle.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> If you are referring to the Barbie apron, that was me. She would hold the hook and I controlled the yarn. It may be awhile before she will be able to learn, I am only able to see her a few times a year.


I remember the apron Joey - it was a cute first project and I thought it was nice that she made something she could use for her doll. Sorry that you don't get to see her more often especially since she's your only girl. Sounds like those little boys keep you pretty busy (along with all your projects and tax work)

But I think Bonnie was also teaching one of her gd to crochet this summer.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Although I have had friendly conversations with many of you on the forum and in PMs, I have enough respect to avoid coming here and bad-mouthing one of your "clique" or posting items that I know are obviously not your viewpoint. To do that would be an act done strictly for the purpose of trying to change your minds about something, to create havoc, and/or to make you angry. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinions about issues, and sometimes as wrong as I think another person is, it is her/his opinion. I strike back when I am forced to defend something said about me, someone I admire, or something I hold dear to me. I cannot control the behavior of others, even though I can ask if they can change it. So tell me, why does anyone here want to post on a thread that s/he knows attracts people with a more liberal viewpoint? I hope you can respond something besides "because I can."


Al, thank you for this quote but your Lefty friends usually slur us with remarks such as "stupid" or some nonsense such as that for no reason what so ever but only to be hateful. There isn't any reason for those gals to reply using those words, but they continue to laugh & make fun of us because we believe in a different political party.

We are "never" given facts but are told to "google" it if you want to know. Then if we use Fox News or any other one, they laugh & say that nor pews source is stupid & without merit.

So what would you suggest for some sorta peace between our two parties? Yes, I too have defended myself when I'm referred to as stupid as I may have forgotten a lot due to my illness, but I'm not stupid & won't tolerate anyone calling me such.

True, my grammar & usage of "big" words are somehow lost, but I still have feelings which people should still take into consideration when speaking to me.

I welcome your suggestions, but also suggest to your friends to do the same.

Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Joey, what a wonderful thing to make with your GD. Thanks for showing it as I enjoy seeing things such as that item. Hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovethelake, I crochet too but really like the feel & texture if knitting better & crocheting uses more yarn. Good luck.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, is there some milk in the glaze? That teaspoon of vanilla won't make a good drizzle.


Glad you caught it left something out again

5 tablespoons milk.

I do this all the time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you caught it left something out again
> 
> 5 tablespoons milk.
> 
> I do this all the time.


Thanks Yarnie as I thought it might use some milk. This sounds good as will make this soon. Hugs, Janie


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Couldn't agree more, again you are correct. During the beginning of the Syria crisis I wondered what the other hand was doing and we woke up to more gun control issues and the White House visitors log book is closed to the American people. This week it will be something else. Never let a crisis go to waste. The UK doesn't want to be part of the Obama agenda. They seen what happen with the
> Benghazi murders and cover-up and decided they don't want to get down in the trenches with such a inept leader. Smart choice. Have a great holiday week-end.


Do ya' suppose the Brits are now saying "back at ya" to O in some small measure because O sent Churchill's bust back to Britain from the White House right after he came into office? Can you believe his audacity? Does this man not read & understand history? Is he not aware of world affairs? I think not.
And, am I mistaken, or did I read somewhere (perhaps I read too much) there was even talk in his administration of returning the Statue of Liberty to France? My God, my French ancestors would surely turn over in their graves!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/09/01/radical-michael-moore-kicked-off-academy-awards-voting-board-82578 Uh O


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Brits miss Bush; Obama an embarrassing amateur in comparison
September 1, 2013 by Michael Dorstewitz 9 Comments

Obama-and-Bush-via-AFP

Offering a Brits view of President Barack Obama and his immediate predecessor, the much-maligned George W. Bush, a Daily Telegraph blog post found Obama an embarrassing, rank amateur on the world stage by comparison.

Published the day before Obamas confusing I dont need Congress authorization to invade Syria, but Im going to wait for it anyway speech, the Telegraphs Nile Gardiner noted that prior to the Iraq invasion, Bush amassed one of the largest military coalitions in world history  roughly 40 countries.

And what of Obamas on-again/off-again excursion into Syria? Gardiner wrote:

As it stands, President Obamas proposed military coalition on Syria has a grand total of two members  the US and France. And the French, as we know from Iraq, simply cant be relied on, and have very limited military capability.

Gardiner then noted that any coalition between France and the United States is more than likely based on socialist political ideology than military objective.

It is a truly embarrassing state of affairs when Paris, at best a fair weather friend, is your only partner, Gardiner noted. John Kerry tried to put a brave face on it at his press conference [Friday], by referring to France as our oldest ally, but the fact remains that his administration is looking painfully isolated.

Britains refusal to follow the United States into a yet-to-be planned Syrian misadventure, Gardiner wrote, significantly weakens Obamas position.

The vote reflected not only a lack of confidence in the [House of] Commons in the prime ministers Syria strategy, it also demonstrated a striking lack of confidence in Barack Obama and U.S. leadership, he said.

Obama spent zero time trying to cultivate an alliance with Great Britain, choosing instead to cultivate his golf game. And what of Bush?

Again, Gardiner offers great insight:

President Bush invested a great deal of time and effort in cultivating ties with key US allies, especially Britain. The Special Relationship actually mattered to George W. Bush. For Barack Obama it has been a mere blip on his teleprompter. Bush also went out of his way to build ties with other allies in Europe, including with Spanish Prime Minister Jose Maria Aznar, and an array of countries in Eastern and Central Europe. Obama simply hasnt bothered making friends in Europe, and has treated some nations with sheer disdain and disrespect, including Poland and the Czech Republic.

The primary difference between the two presidents, according to Gardiner, is that while Bush was driven by conviction and possessed a clear set of goals in making his case to the American people and to the world, Obamas foreign policy has been weak-kneed, confused and strategically incoherent. Ultimately, its one no one has a desire to share.

President Bush may not have been greatly loved on the world stage, but he was respected by Americas allies, and feared by his enemies, Gardiner concluded. In marked contrast, Obama hasnt generated a lot of respect abroad, and he certainly isnt feared.

Should U.S. strike Syria for (allegedly) using chemical weapons?

No (84%, 4,895 Votes)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I know this unbelievable :{ http://chicksontheright.com/posts/item/24665-everything-is-a-right-everyone-deserves-everything-and-everything-should-be-free-i-think-that-about-sums-this-up


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie were you also teaching your gd to crochet a while back?


Yes, I did. When I get the picture into my computer, I'll post it. She made a long chain, and we bought a bangle for it. We didn't get to single crochet yet because she was just getting the hang of the chain. Then there was piano - and now school. Busy kids these days. I'm pretty sure she'll want to do more.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know this unbelievable :{ http://chicksontheright.com/posts/item/24665-everything-is-a-right-everyone-deserves-everything-and-everything-should-be-free-i-think-that-about-sums-this-up


I saw this! Crazy. I really like those chicks on the right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Brits miss Bush; Obama an embarrassing amateur in comparison
> September 1, 2013 by Michael Dorstewitz 9 Comments
> 
> Obama-and-Bush-via-AFP
> ...


Obama's inexperience finally got him into a lose-lose situation. I'd feel sorry for him if I weren't so opposed to his schemes to change this country. I want him out. I heard they're even making fun of him in other countries. Not just in Syria.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/09/01/radical-michael-moore-kicked-off-academy-awards-voting-board-82578 Uh O


I saw this, too. We must read the same news reports. I get a lot from Facebook.

My heart bleeds for Michael Moore.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I saw this, too. We must read the same news reports. I get a lot from Facebook.
> 
> My heart bleeds for Michael Moore.


Yes, as he opposed an Obo film he was voted out! Such a shame! It is time for people take a stand against any company who kicks out people because they don't like Obo!

I'm boycotting the movie Butler because of Jane Fonda for her actions on the Vietnam War!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Bonbf3 as I feel the same way!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

THIS MAKES MY BLOOD BOIL!!! I AM SO MAD!
What does this word mean? Dhimmitude

The word "Dhimmitude" is found in the new health care bill. So what does it mean? Thought this was interesting and worth passing on.

Obama used it in the health care bill . Now isn't this interesting? It is also included in the health care law.

Dhimmitude . I had never heard the word until now, so I typed it into Google and started reading. Pretty interesting! It's on Page 107 of the Obama healthcare bill. I looked this up on Google and,
yep, it exists.....it is a REAL word.

Dhimmitude is the Muslim system of controlling non-Muslin populations conquered through jihad (Holy War). Specifically, it is the TAXING of non-Muslims in exchange for tolerating their presenceAND as a coercive means of converting conquered remnants to Islam!

ObamaCare allows the establishment of Dhimmitude and Sharia Muslim diktat in the United States !

AND Muslims are specifically exempted from the government mandate to purchase insurance and also from the penalty tax for being uninsured! Islam considers insurance to be "gambling," "risk-taking," and "usury" and is thus banned. Muslims are specifically granted exemption based on this.

How convenient. So I, as a Christian, will have crippling IRS liens placed against all of my assets, including real estate, cattle, and even accounts receivable, and will face hard prison time because I refuse to buy insurance or pay the penalty tax. Meanwhile, Louis Farrakhan will have no such penalty and will have 100% of his health insurance needs paid for by the de-facto government insurance.

Non-Muslims will be paying a tax to subsidize Muslims. This is Dhimmitude.

I recommend sending this on to your contacts. American citizens need to know about it.....

snopes.com: Health Insurance Exemptions April 13, 2010 .. Dhimmitude is the Muslim system of controlling non-Muslim populations .. The ObamaCare bill is the establishment of Dhimmitude and Sharia ..www.snopes.com/politics/medical/exemptions.asps/medical/exemptions.asp .

Keep this going. Every non-Muslim in the United States of America needs to know about it.

Does this make you mad? I hope it does !!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't check this out . If snopes saids it, it must be true. Here is another one.http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2013/may/30/chain-email/dhimmitude-page-107-health-care-law-exempts-muslim/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nighty, night talk tomorrow!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know this unbelievable :{ http://chicksontheright.com/posts/item/24665-everything-is-a-right-everyone-deserves-everything-and-everything-should-be-free-i-think-that-about-sums-this-up


I wished it was unbelievable! There are a lot of people here that also believe that society "owes" them what they want


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wished it was unbelievable! There are a lot of people here that also believe that society "owes" them what they want


I know it is everywhere now. :hunf:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as he opposed an Obo film he was voted out! Such a shame! It is time for people take a stand against any company who kicks out people because they don't like Obo!
> 
> I'm boycotting the movie Butler because of Jane Fonda for her actions on the Vietnam War!


So am I - also because I don't want to revisit what I considered a very sad time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just found this it is Sarah's husband & baby boy going to school my how the time has flown by.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There were rumors that Obama was a closet Muslim. Do you remember when he said the Muslim call for evening prayer was the most beautiful sound? Also about the 57 states?
> 
> Matthew 7:15-21 New King James Version (NKJV)
> 
> ...


Yes. He is the great deceiver.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just found this it is Sarah's husband & baby boy going to school my how the time has flown by.


I sure does fly by. They are quite a family. I am a diehard Sarah Palin admirer. I think she's one outstanding person!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. He is the great deceiver.


He was trained in a Muslim school as a small boy, and I think certain things were ingrained in him. I wonder if he can't make himself speak against Islamic extremists because of fear instilled when he was young. Just a thought.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

Anyone hear about how Spokane (I am pretty sure that is the town) that made the 4th graders memorize a worksheet that proves that 'government is like a family'?

It is unreal


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> THIS MAKES MY BLOOD BOIL!!! I AM SO MAD!
> What does this word mean? Dhimmitude
> 
> The word "Dhimmitude" is found in the new health care bill. So what does it mean? Thought this was interesting and worth passing on.
> ...


Has Obumma intentionally set out to ruin America? Yes he has.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Anyone hear about how Spokane (I am pretty sure that is the town) that made the 4th graders memorize a worksheet that proves that 'government is like a family'?
> 
> It is unreal


It's Skokie, IL. How can any parent condone such an assignment without calling the school to voice their displeasure. Yet another example why we worked so hard to send our children to private school.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't have cats. This is a very cute video I thought you would like . http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151441996209515&set=vb.531754514&type=2&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://patdollard.com/2013/05/americans-must-read-4-stages-of-islamic-conquest/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies of the Right.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies of the Right.


Janeway,

I love it that you are American Indian.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have found some Black women from the 19th and 20th century that have been more then lawyers and lesser jobs as someone on POV announce yesterday: 
Valerie Boyd Associte Professor
Gwendoly Brooks Pulter Prize Winner , Library of Congress
Lani Guinet Professor of law Harvard
Soledad O" Brien News reporter
Madam C.j. Parker first black millionaaire
France Haper writer and Abloitionist
Zora Hurstion Antoropologist
Wangari Mangari Maathai Noble Peace Prize
Posa Parks
Rebecca Crampler MD
Mae Jemison Astronant
Shirley Chisholm goverment
Karen Bass goverment Condolezza Rice
Carol Braun Annie Easley.
This is just a few of many Black women who I found that have been more then lawyers, nurse Ect. that this one person mention. There are so many more. It just takes a little looking and understanding that Black women through the century's have achieve more than she may think.
Also it is nice to see time line of Black's inslaved.
But if one would like to learn what it was like to be a Black women Slave and want to really understand what slavery meant to one Black women they should read
Incidents in the Life of a Slave girl by Harriet Jacobs
What she went through to gain her freedom is remarkable.not just fiction books. 
But then they may not want to go into learning What being a black women and slave or seeing what Black Women have accomplish in their life times.
And to think one would say that legalize the use of Marijuana to stop young people from selling drugs. This drug has been proven to cause lost of brain cells. 
Why not just try to come up with a way to help these young people with other means.

It is just so unbelieveable that we are told we are stupid, ect. because we believe in a different way in our beliefs of goverement ect is differnt then theirs using it as the reason to call us names.
To the lady that calls one in our group a nonchristion I would ask her if she has read in the Bible yea without sin case the first stone, or Judge not least yea be judge. 

Now I will get off the soap boxs as some have meantion over there.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> He was trained in a Muslim school as a small boy, and I think certain things were ingrained in him. I wonder if he can't make himself speak against Islamic extremists because of fear instilled when he was young. Just a thought.


Please tell me which of these schools is Muslim.
Barack Obama Education
Harvard Law School
(19881991)
Columbia University
(19811983)
Occidental College
(19791981)
Punahou School
(19711979)
State Elementary School Menteng 01
(19701971)
St. Francis of Assisi Catholic School
(19681970)
Noelani Elementary School
(19661967)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=294976200639003 Everyone needs to watch what is going on. Get your head of of the sand!!!!!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197394-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

